# Sticky  Who taps maples?



## Backwoods-Savage

kroppe, I'm thinking about tapping some birch this spring. Have heard about birch sap in the past and have always been curious just how good it might be. 

I live on a dead end road so most folks won't see me tapping and call the funny farm thinking I am tapping the wrong trees! lol


----------



## Fishndude

I haven't tried this, but my wife's Grandfather told me that Birch trees produce decent syrup. The reason most people tap Sugar Maples is because they have the highest concentration of sugar in their sap.


----------



## kroppe

Savage, I have never tapped birches, but have read that they make good syrup. I say go for it, and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Backwoods-Savage

For sure if I get around to tapping I'll let you know. Not positive I'll tap this year but just might.


----------



## WeimsRus

My neighbor runs a nice size operation that does well. He was showing and explaining, well was way over my head but do remember him saying something about berimetric pressure playing a large roll in the amount of sap and quality. Will see if I can get him to refresh my memory, shouldn't be too hard since he likes to talk.


----------



## Ugottaluvit

This is a good thread. I too started when I was a kid. Every few years, I want to make some again. It does take time, but it is fun and worth the time and money to do it. I made some 4 years ago and have a couple of jars left....kinda hoarding it...lol This year I will make some more. I have shared this experience (making syrup) with at least 25 ppl, and they all have enjoyed it. The last time I had a an older guy..about 80 help me out.....he and his wife loved it, he made a 1/2 gallon of syrup himself off the trees I had tapped. Also, there are days when the sap is running good, that you'll (could) get 15 gallons a tree per day....so be ready. Have some containers ready to store the sap. Keep it cold. Good luck. About 40 to 1 is about right.


----------



## Fishndude

Man, I am just kicking myself for not tapping trees already. It is almost 50* in SE Michigan, and I know I could have gotten at least enough sap to cook a gallon of syrup by now - over the last couple weeks. I'll have to clean my stuff up, and get it ready for the next thaw. I am thinking that I will tap the week after Valtentines Day. I can hardly wait.


----------



## Backwoods-Savage

Fishndude, don't get too excited about not tapping already even though the temperature has been up. I will turn cold again and you will still get the sap. Most don't even think about tapping before the last week of Feb. and I probably won't either.


----------



## Fishndude

I don't really make large amounts of syrup - the most I have ever made in a year was around 8 - 9 gallons. I just get antsy to get started, since I cook mine in my house. Doing it when the weather is still below freezing quite a bit at night is a bonus, because my house doesn't absolutely drip with water in that weather. But I have tapped too early before, and when it froze again, the inside of the tree sealed somehow, and when it warmed back up, my taps did not flow the way they should have. 

Good point about how I will get the sap eventually. You are right - it is what it is. If it warms up real fast, I just get a lot of sap in a short amount of time, until the ground is totally thawed, and temps stay above freezing. My perfect days for collecting sap have been warm and rainy.


----------



## Whit1

All trees produce sap that is stored in the roots over winter. Sugar maples (yellow leaves in the fall) are tapped for commercial and most home operations because they have the highest concentrtion of sugar in their sap. Tapping other trees is merely a matter of how much more time and money does one want to spend in order to get maple syrup.

Tapping and rendering the sap is time consuming, but great fun. I used to do it here at the house as merely a recreational activity in the early spring. That was in my drinking days and a few "brown pops" were consumed each evening while I boiled.

For sap collectors I used 5 gallon drywall or other such pails with a lid (very important). The buckets would sit on the ground and I would have small diameter plastic tubing going from the tap and into the pails through a hole that I drilled in the pails just below the lid. The sugar maples around the house are huge, being at least 3' in diameter and I could put three taps into each tree.

How much sap you get from a tree depends on several factors including the size of the tree, the daytime and nightime temperature, where the tree is growing in relation to other trees, and yes barometric pressure to a certain extent.

If you're going to make maple syrup besides the taps I'd also suggest getting a sacchrometer which will help determine with the sap is finished. It is a simple device and not expensive. They are used in candy making.

As for doing the sap in the house apparently that works, but if you do a lot of it be aware that you're going to have a great deal of moisture floating around. You may find some doors and drawers a bit harder to open due to the wood swelling up because of the high level of moisture in the air.

As for timing it's all in the weather. Don't get too excited with early thaws that we have...........patience.........and look for long range forecasts that call for daytime temps above freezing with nightime getting below freezing. In some years the "run" will be better due to more optimum temperatures.

As for how much sap it takes to get a gallon of syrup that can vary, even in sugar maple trees. In good years, early in the season it can be a ratio of 30 gallons of sap to 1 gallon of syrup, but that is optimal and doesn't always occur. On an average the ratio is usually about 40:1. For trees such as birches I don't know what the ratio would be, but suspect that 60:1 isn't out of the question. That difference of 20 gallons between sugar maples and birches may not sound like much, but trust me it will entail boiling a lot longer in order to concentrate the sugars in the sap into syrup.

Another tip about doing syrup in the house, especially when it is nearly finished and the sacchrometer is beginning to float, *WATCH THE PAN CLOSELY. *As the sap gets closer to becoming syrup it will reach a point when it is ready, just before that it will be getting thicker (thus floating the sacchrometer) and can go from just a simple boiling to boiling over and out of the pan. Trust me its a mess to clean up. I used to render the sap outside in a boiling shack that I built, but would finish it in the house on the stove where I had better temperature control. On two occasions (no doubt due to an over consumption of "brown pops"), the syrup boiled over the pan, onto the stove, down the stove and onto the kitchen floor which at the time was carpeted. READ: One big mess and one unhappy wife!!!!!


----------



## kroppe

Great post Whit! The sugar meter and drywall pails + tubing are great suggestions.


----------



## glassman

im glad i found this post. i use buckets from donught shops they usually give them away, and they are easier to clean out. i also have a shack built out of slab wood it was cheep but works well. usually put up between eight to fifteen gallons a year the best year i got about 25 gallons. thats a lot of boiling. but with kids and a couple buddies around it is fun. yah those brown pops can mess up a batch at best but the chance of getting scalded is even wose.


----------



## maxemus

:yikes: Someone who is REALLY HARD UP!!!!!!!:lol:


----------



## Loisontheweb

I've been tapping my maple trees here in Crystal Falls, MI. It's not easy for an old lady like me. I get less than 20 quarts each year of finished syrup.

The temperature is the key as to when to start. It's got to be freezing at night yet, but above freezing during the day.

 Last year, I experimented ... made some home-made taps from used half inch copper tubing. THEY WORKED FINE! They passed the final test when I was able to get them back out of the trees without ruining them. I cut the pieces at a 45 degree angle ... carefully ran a screw in to touch the opposite wall of the tube. I pounded them in with a railroad spike. 

 This is so I could hang my jugs (with wire) on the taps. I save the heavy-duty gallon milk jugs to gather sap. With the little opening, rain & bugs aren't as much of a problem. Then, you can screw on the caps so the sap cannot spill. Easier for my back to carry the sap in these gallon jugs, too!

When I'm done for the year, I pound a little branch in for a plug ... adding a colored string so I can find the tree again.


----------



## kroppe

Lois, 

Cool suggestion on plugging the hole with a branch, and the colored string. I have made the mistake of tapping trees other than maples.


----------



## glassman

any body tapped yet? i will probably on saturday. should be a good year


----------



## Fishndude

I've been toying with the idea, but haven't tapped yet. I usually wait too long, most years. This weekend looks promising for the SE part of the State. The West side still has quite a bit of snow; and the Northern parts are still frozen.


----------



## Fishndude

The coming weekend looks to be the perfect time to tap in SE Michigan. I should be cooking syrup by Sunday.


----------



## glassman

i think we are right. i wond be boiling on sunday but hope to be by the next saturday. i like to have at least a hundred gallons to start with.


----------



## itchn2fish

In my area, some have been tapping since last week. Looks like it's about the right time. What great memories this time of the year brings of past syrup & sugar making. I can just about imagine the smell.


----------



## glassman

got 30 out on saturday it just isnt flowing very well but i do have3 about 40 or so gallons hanging right now it will be great by the week end


----------



## Lunker

Would a silver maple be worth the effort or no?


----------



## glassman

not sure on the silver maples but the theory is any maple has sugar. try tapping one and then taste the sap and compare with your others for taste. although it is faint you can taste the sugar.


----------



## jackbob42

Lunker said:


> Would a silver maple be worth the effort or no?


I tap a silver here in my yard and I like it.


----------



## Fishndude

I used to tap 3 Silver Maples, and got good sap from them. It just takes more sap, and more boiling, to make syrup.


----------



## Lunker

Excellent! Thanks for the good advice and Ill be giving it a shot this year for the first time too.


----------



## deputy865

I would like to try this. Can someone PM me some info on some "how to's" on everything? Possible websites? I want to try this asap. Sounds fun!

Shane


----------



## kroppe

Shane, there are a number of great threads in this sub-forum that have how-to information posted. This thread has good information also. In addition to the how-to information here, other sites are included for more information. Happy tapping!


----------



## glassman

shane, did ya get the trees figured out yet?


----------



## Fishndude

The guy whose trees I usually tap is out of town, and not sure when he will be back. I am just DYING to get taps into trees, and start cooking sap. Perfect weather for syrup, here in SE Michigan.


----------



## deputy865

glassman said:


> shane, did ya get the trees figured out yet?


No i havnt :help:

Shane


----------



## glassman

send some pics of the trees you think to be maples and if i cant id them then im sure someone else can get a close up of the bark and a pic of a branch now is the time to tap.


----------



## deputy865

Is there anyone in the SE area that taps trees that's wants help? I'd be willing to help out. Im in Fenton. I just want to see what its like.

Shane


----------



## glassman

i will be boiling on saturday i know its a long way but if your interested you are welcome to stop by and see my set up. let me know
wally


----------



## song dog

first time doing sap HOW LONG WILL IT TAKE TO BOIL 50 GALLENS OF SAP??


----------



## kroppe

I recall about 5 gallons of sap taking a few hours to boil. This was done on a kitchen stove, with 4 pots and 4 burners. The more surface area you can get boiling, the faster it will be. 50 gallons would take a day or so, assuming you don't have a purpose-built evaporator.


----------



## Fishndude

I do mine on a gas stove, in turkey roasting pans, using all 4 burners. I don't allow mine to boil, as I feel I get much better quality if it hasn't actually reached boiling temp. I can evaporate about 15 - 20 gallons of sap each day, by cooking all day, and all night, but not during meal times - when we need to use the stove for cooking food. :lol:

I tap someone else's trees, and he just got back from Bike Week, in FL. He left a week early, and stayed a week longer, and I absolutely will not tap his trees without specifically gaining permission each year. I just tapped today (he got back last night), and am hoping to get LOTS of sap in the next 2 weeks. The weather in SE Michigan is perfect for collecting sap, right now.


----------



## Backwoods-Savage

I planned on tapping several trees this year but due to a bad fall on the ice it just isn't happening this year. I'm getting around again now but barely. So I'll just drop by at the sugar bush close to us and buy a half gallon this year. 

btw, for those who didn't see, I also planned on tapping some birch trees this year. Glassman asked about silver maples. Yes. You can actually tap any tree that gives sap and make some kind of syrup. However, I don't think I'd want to try cottonwood or elm...


----------



## glassman

that was lunker. i just tap any maple. just put up 2 1/2 gal sunday. started at noon on sat with about 90 gallons of sap boiled till 7 oclock got back after it at noon on sunday and finished at 5. i use a 3 by 4 pan with a home made wood fired fieldstone arch.


----------



## Fishndude

Nice production, Glassman. I finally was able to tap yesterday, and got about 21 gallons in 24 hours. Cooking as fast as I can. Can't wait to can some up, with a cinnamon stick in each jar - MMMMMM.


----------



## glassman

thanks fishindude ive been trying different things to increse production it took about five years of experiments to get it right. that cinnamon stick thing sounds good i might have to try it this year.


----------



## Springer4Ever

kroppe said:


> I recall about 5 gallons of sap taking a few hours to boil. This was done on a kitchen stove, with 4 pots and 4 burners. The more surface area you can get boiling, the faster it will be. 50 gallons would take a day or so, assuming you don't have a purpose-built evaporator.


Hey Kroppe when you do this in the house does the steam make everything sticky after your done?


----------



## Ugottaluvit

Hey Glassman,

I was wondering where'd you get a pan 3x4 feet? Is it stainless? I have been using a large roaster 17 x12 it does ok...but takes time. I would love to get a bigger pan (stainless). Even 28 x 14 would be cool. Do you have any thoughts? Thanks again.


----------



## Fishndude

Over the years, I have thought about better pan ideas for cooking sap. The best I have come up with is a square-ish pan, made of stainless, which would cover 4 stove burners. It would have an irregular bottom, which would direct the cooked sap to a low corner, and would have a stainless spigot in that corner, to drain off the reduced sap. I figured I would do a final reduction cook to get the syrup to the consistency I want, before canning it. 
But when I talked to some fabricators about the cost of building something like that, I found that it would probably cost several hundred dollars. So I got a large turkey roasting pan (with a large lid) on sale at Meijer, for around $12.00. I cook sap in both the top and bottom, and can put close to 7 gallons into both, combined, at once. I turn my burners all on medium, and can leave the pans for 8 hours without refilling. Works when I am at work, and sleeping. The most syrup I have ever turned out in a year was just over 8 gallons, so I don't feel that it would make sense to spend too much money to do it.


----------



## glassman

u

i got the pan from a commercial maple guy its a grimm finish pan off a 16 foot evaporator. the surface area is great my first pan was a 2 by 3 my dad had made by a restarant supplier made of stainless steel. i still have the pan and just store it its been out of service for about 3 years. i will hve to think about it but i may sell it one day.


----------



## Ugottaluvit

Thanks Fishndude and Glassman.... I'll use the roaster pan for this season, but will look for another larger pan for the future. I bought a double burner from Northern tool and use it out in the garage or outside. There was to much moisture to use indoors for me. But, I like the idea of a quicker finish maybe 7 hours to 21 for a gallon. Thanks for the info. I appreciate it. mmmmmm pancakes, ice cream, glazing.


----------



## 2deerboxing

how do you make it?
thank you


----------



## Fishndude

I can't imagine how, or why, someone would make maple syrup liquor. There are just so many great tasting liquors already, and I put a ton of work into making syrup, that I wouldn't probably do that. I have a recipe for a maple syrup pie, but haven't made one, yet. 

I pretty much use syrup on pancakes, waffles, and ice cream. Putting it on chocolate ice cream is one of my favorite ways to use it.


----------



## kroppe

springer, never had problems with sticky ceilings. The steam is water, the sugar stays in the pot.


----------



## Fishndude

No sticky ceilings, for the reason cited above. But I sure do have a humid house, right now. I collected 26 gallons of sap Sunday, from 10 taps. It is just about gushing from a couple trees. I am backed up about 25 gallons of sap right now, which is bad for my stove-top operation. I already have 2 full gallons of near syrup, just waiting for me to catch up so I can give it the final finish cook. MAN, that first batch of the year is incredible!!!!!


----------



## Anita Dwink

I run about 120 taps . Without spending much money I modified a Buffett warming table , cut out the bottom and welded legs on it, plugged the drains. 5 12" X 20 " compartments and I had a welded steel pan (seasoned) that is 24" x 20 " x 6" . I firebrick around the base with openings away from the wind and a few vent holes on the ends. I can get a sap evap rate around 10 gal per hour (1 beer) . I finished 3.5 gallons (syrup not beer)on saturday . I agree that the 1st run is the best . I cook in my back yard. Where I am at we still have snow in the woods , sledding 300 gallons of sap out is a chore . It looks like a great start to the year so far . My best year was two years ago when I finished 19 gal on syrup. Last year only 5 . If it starts to look too much like work I`m done . Watching sap boil and drinking beer , what else is there to do ?


----------



## glassman

youve got it anita when it gets old it doesnt matter how well its flowing, for me its abaout 4 boils. ten gallons an hour is quite respectable lots of surface area. i cant say i sled any out its all by turck with a couple by hand. cant get any better than a saturday afternoon with the buckets thumping with sap drops sitting with a cold one watching the transformation from clear to that wonderful amber. ok gotta go boil now 150 gal left till tomorrow
wally


----------



## Fishndude

Well, another syrup season on the books for me. I pulled taps last week, and did a final cook of all my "near syrup" to the final product, and canned up about 5 gallons over the weekend. My wife is glad, because the house was getting pretty humid. Got some great stuff this year.


----------



## Anita Dwink

I pulled Taps yesterday. I still have 300 gal of sap stored in dark barrels . I finished about 15 gal of syrup . The best year quality wise I`ve had . I little bittersweet in that I have no time to cook down the balance of sap and the people I know that cook haven`t returned my calls . Three weekends of cooking is all I can spare . Oh well , maybe it will sweeten up our vegetable garden. :corkysm55 I put my syrup on Vanilla Ice Cream and marinade my Salmon with it before I smoke em . Enjoy


----------



## glassman

pulled on saturday not a bad year. it sucks to throw away that much sugar. i know the sediment in the bottom of the jar is natural, but has any one found a way to reduce it on a home brew level? i strain the sap then i strain the half way done syrup then i strain the final syrup but always get some sediment in the jars..

wally


----------



## kroppe

Congrats everyone! Sounds like it was a great sugaring season!


----------



## kroppe

To the top. It's that time of year again!


----------



## kroppe

Pardon the distraction while deer season is heating up. More great info on how to tap maple trees: 

http://video.google.com/videosearch?q=tap+maple+tree&emb=0&aq=f#

And videos on making maple syrup:

http://video.google.com/videosearch?q=tap+maple+tree&emb=0&aq=f#q=how+to+make+maple+syrup&emb=0

Four and a half months to go! Inventory your buckets and spiles, and re-order now.


----------



## JBIV

I can't wait for the next syrup season. Year 2 should see great improvements. I'm having a friend build me an evaporator from a fuel oil tank and the pan to fit it. I just hope it gets done in time.


----------



## kroppe

It's that time of year again! Best wishes for sugaring success! Let's hear about everyone's plans for a bumper harvest of sweet Michigan maple goodness.


----------



## Mark S

AJ I would jump on glassmans offer, you can't buy the stainless materials for that price.


----------



## Fishndude

Ausable Junkie said:


> I put 10 taps out on Sunday, my first ever btw, and was happy to see the sap flowing within a couple seconds after pulling the drill bit out.
> I'm picking up 10 more today and will put 'em in on Thursday, just in time for the weekend temps around 40 degrees. I'm hoping for at least 10-12 gallons of sap every other day.
> 
> Now i'm trying to find a good boiler pan. I know i'm looking for something 6-8" deep with a base rougly the size of a cookie sheet. So far nothing fits the bill. Anyone improvised with something thats not so hard to find?


Some years back I bought the largest turkey roasting pan I could find at Meijer. It has a top, so I use both halves - one holds about a gallon more than the other (bottom is larger than the top). Between them I can put about 7 gallons of sap on my 4-burner gas stove. I just turn all the burners on medium when I am home, and let them go. When we are gone for the day, I leave them on low, and they can go about 8 hours before they get low enough to burn. We pretty much cook around the clock, since we do it on the stove. It really adds humidity to our house, which drives my wife nuts. In a good year I make about 8 gallons of syrup, which equates to evaporating about 320 gallons of water inside my house, in a matter of 3-4 weeks. But I heat with gas, and the process adds heat to the house, too. I can process about 15 - 18 gallons of sap/day like this. 
I realize that this is a pretty rudimentary way to do it, but I really get excellent syrup. It is the color of honey, and the first 2 final batches come out thick like honey, and taste amazing. Every couple years I mess up and burn some. What a stench, and waste of sap. I don't bother filtering because the investment into the right equipment is expensive for me, and the sugar sand just settles to the bottom of the jars anyway.

Can't find my spiles and rubber tubing, right now. I am going crazy, because the next week will be prime time. I have 14-5 gallon buckets for collecting/storing sap, and I can't get the stuff into the buckets without the spiles and tubing. Crap. :rant::rant::rant:


----------



## Frantz

Tapping mine tomorrow mid day!


----------



## wintrrun

Ya know i have always wanted to go thru the whole maple syrup process. It looks like it would be fun and rewarding. 
Then the reality sets in that in order to do so I would have to take time out from my other hobbies which would totally interfere with the day to day life here @ Chateau de Wint.
It has left me with but one thing i can do..........
Anyone want to trade Syrup for Morels later this spring?


----------



## JBIV

I tapped 20 on Monday and hope to put in another 20 in a day or so. My new home made fuel oil tank evaporator and pans are in place. I did a test boil on Sunday and everything works great. Well maybe too great, I'm a little worried that my door and the small area around it that does not have brick covering it are going to get too hot when I have the blower going. The cast iron door turned white and the steel around it was cherry red. Is this normal?? Or am I going to warp it? Can you get your evaporator too hot??





wintrrun said:


> Anyone want to trade Syrup for Morels later this spring?


Maybe..... What do you think would be a good trade?


----------



## glassman

wintrrun i will trade syrup for morels. we do find some but never enough.

JBIV, i cant get mine hot enough at times due to poor wood quality. but if the door is white and the surrounding area is red then the draft isnt sucking the heat back across the bottom of the pan. i am by no means an expert but i think i made a good setup.

check out mapletraders.com.

wally


----------



## JBIV

glassman said:


> check out mapletraders.com.
> 
> wally



I spend almost as much time there as I do here. This thread gave me the sugar bug and MT gave me the info to build the evaporator. I'm just a little less social over there.

I'll have to post some pics of my rig.


----------



## JBIV

Alright I finally found some time to post the pictures.

Here is what I used last year.








[/IMG]

I have to laugh when I look at this picture. It wasn't pretty but it did the job for my first year.


Now here is the new evaporator. The new pan is 25 X 45 X 8" high with 3 dividers 6" high. The pre-heater is 30 X 10 X 12" high with a lid.








[/IMG]

It sure will be nice to be inside.



Here it is during the test boil last sunday. 








[/IMG]

Notice that the door turned white. I'm thinking that a steam hood will be in the works for next year. After boiling all day I hope I won't have to wear a rain coat because of the condensation from the metal roof.


----------



## wintrrun

glassman said:


> wintrrun i will trade syrup for morels. we do find some but never enough.
> 
> wally


I'll take ya up on that wally.
I have some really productive spot's up in Rosebush. 
I'll Post myself a reminder and P.M. ya when the mushroom hunting takes off.
jOe


----------



## JimP

Fishndude said:


> Some years back I bought the largest turkey roasting pan I could find at Meijer. It has a top, so I use both halves - one holds about a gallon more than the other (bottom is larger than the top). Between them I can put about 7 gallons of sap on my 4-burner gas stove. I just turn all the burners on medium when I am home, and let them go. When we are gone for the day, I leave them on low, and they can go about 8 hours before they get low enough to burn. We pretty much cook around the clock, since we do it on the stove. It really adds humidity to our house, which drives my wife nuts. In a good year I make about 8 gallons of syrup, which equates to evaporating about 320 gallons of water inside my house, in a matter of 3-4 weeks. But I heat with gas, and the process adds heat to the house, too. I can process about 15 - 18 gallons of sap/day like this.
> I realize that this is a pretty rudimentary way to do it, but I really get excellent syrup. It is the color of honey, and the first 2 final batches come out thick like honey, and taste amazing. Every couple years I mess up and burn some. What a stench, and waste of sap. I don't bother filtering because the investment into the right equipment is expensive for me, and the sugar sand just settles to the bottom of the jars anyway.
> 
> Can't find my spiles and rubber tubing, right now. I am going crazy, because the next week will be prime time. I have 14-5 gallon buckets for collecting/storing sap, and I can't get the stuff into the buckets without the spiles and tubing. Crap. :rant::rant::rant:


Yipes, do you have any wallpaper.:yikes:
Did that several years ago on the stove, no appreciable venting. For my paltry 1/2 gallon of syrup I also got wet, sticky and brownish gunk all through out the house...plus peeling in a few areas that were papered....:tdo12:
The windows and every smooth hard surface had a thin sticky deposit.
Took most of the spring to clean things up...and stain kill/ repaint portions.

Moved outside on a 12" cast iron propane burner, 4 gallon stainless pot...works great for small production.


----------



## Fishndude

I actually don't have any wallpaper in my house. Never had any colored gunk build up, either. Water vapor is colorless, so the stuff you saw on your walls was likely on the walls already, and the moisture caused it to run when it condensed. I am guessing that you are smokers. 
But my wife hates the humidity in the house. 

My thing is that I never actually boil my sap. I just get it hot and keep it on relatively low flame, so it evaporates, but doesn't boil. The few times I actually boiled it (years ago) it got a lot darker and did not taste as good. But for the way I do it, I literally cook it almost around the clock (except when we use the stove for meals, or are away from home for too long to leave it on) for about 4-6 weeks.


----------



## glassman

wintrrun said:


> I'll take ya up on that wally.
> I have some really productive spot's up in Rosebush.
> I'll Post myself a reminder and P.M. ya when the mushroom hunting takes off.
> jOe


 
i will be waiting for the pm. if you let me know when and blindfold me so i dont know the location. i would even help pick them.


----------



## Ausable Junkie

I appreciate the offer, but I decided to go with the 16" diameter aluminum kettle for my evaporator. With only 20 taps, this might be big enough for the job. 

I cobbled a stove out of 4" solid slabs set on the 16" sides with two layers of brick on top.
I stacked 4 - 4" hollow slabs on top of each other for a makeshift chimney.
I'm gunna test fire it today to see if it will work for Sunday's planned "boil down".


----------



## Ruckbeat

This is my first year tapping maples. I put 17 taps on the seven maples (I have a couple of gigantic trees with three taps in them)in my yard on tuesday evening, and 48 hours later i collect about 30 gallons of sap! I'm gonna boil on Sunday. Has anyone tried using a turkey fryer to boil their sap? Any tips to improve efficiancy with that method?


----------



## Mark S

I used a turkey fryer my first year it worked o.k but I wanted something that would boil more so I made one out of a 55 gal drum. This year I made one out of a fuel oil tank ,both set ups are simular to jbiv's. The fryer is a little slow for me and propane can get expensive.


----------



## Fishndude

Ideally you want as much surface area for the sap as possible. Turkey fryers are deep and don't have a lot of surface area. I have considered this option, and never tried it because you would need to boil the sap pretty hard to get good results, and I like to not boil my sap to get the best syrup possible.


----------



## glassman

i did it once on a turkey frier and yes it will work, but, the evaporation is very slow. a shallow flat pan is best.


----------



## Dking(MI)

Son of a sap sucker.....

Anyone else havin trouble warming those trees up? Last monday through today (Friday) we have a total of 28 gallons of sap, for over 200 taps. Not good, gonna need those warm temps they are forecasting to kick in soon!


----------



## Mark S

Same problem here but we have overnight lows in the teens and it takes til noon or so to get above 32. When I tapped the trees you could tell they were still frozen, my guess is next week they will flow well. The guys down south are doing really well.


----------



## glassman

it is running slower than i think it should be, but some trees are doig very welll. might have to start a boil sunday.


----------



## Frantz

I am seeing mere dripping on my trees, enough to put a little sap in the bucket and the lines are full to the "T"'s, thats it


----------



## JBIV

I have 29 taps and only collected 66 gallons of sap during the week. Boiled all that I had on Saturday. I didn't draw off any syrup, just left the pan sweet. Hopefully the sap will run good this week and I can start drawing off this weekend.

Words cannot describe how happy I am with the new setup!!!


----------



## Mark S

I hear ya, I just finished my first gallon of the year on my new one thats very simular to yours . My taps are flowing slooooooooow also .


----------



## Dave Lyons

Wish I had some good pics to show you guys. I have been working in two sugar shacks the past couple of weeks. The one in the UP is tapped at 15,000 taps and the one in the Northern Lower 30,000 taps. It has been fun hooking up all the high pressure steam for these guys and making the boilers run good. Very High production with vacuum pumps and RO systems.


----------



## glassman

first boil on sunday, got rid of a hundred plus gallons of water. should be a good week.


----------



## Frantz

I found that I may have used the wrong drill bit. I see seapage going down the tree, mroe then is going into the bucket that's for sure. I chewed up 6 sticks of gum and seal the two on one tree last night, we'll see if that was a major problem or just excitement on my part.


----------



## Fishndude

Frantz said:


> I found that I may have used the wrong drill bit. I see seapage going down the tree, mroe then is going into the bucket that's for sure. I chewed up 6 sticks of gum and seal the two on one tree last night, we'll see if that was a major problem or just excitement on my part.


Pull the taps, and put them in new locations. Those older holes will seal up after a couple weeks.


----------



## JBIV

Frantz said:


> I found that I may have used the wrong drill bit. I see seapage going down the tree, mroe then is going into the bucket that's for sure. I chewed up 6 sticks of gum and seal the two on one tree last night, we'll see if that was a major problem or just excitement on my part.




I used the right drill bit and still have the same issue on a few of my trees. I took the rubber mallet around and gave some of the taps a few more taps :lol:. Sorry I couldn't resists. 

Same thing happened for me last year. I thought it was just what happens.


----------



## kroppe

Dave Lyons, 

Wow - 45,000 taps, that is some kind of operation! Roughly what amount of acreage would you say that covers? It would be fun to "intern" at a place like that, to learn the finer points of the craft. 

Seems like the sap is flowing pretty well for most people. This is the "real" March Madness!


----------



## Frantz

Thanks Dude, did that today and already see a change for the better. We will see what tomorrow brings!

Our neighbor, Ralph Woods had a shack and we used to help every season. Nice setup, multi-cat system for cooking and all. I remember when we were kids going out and dumping the buckets from thousands of trees every day, pretty much all day, lol. In return, we got the free syrup, but better yet we got hotdogs, and eggs boiled in syrup all night long!


----------



## JBIV

I did a little searching and found out that the taps that leak down the tree were likely caused by sloppy drilling of the hole. They say to try and drill a clean hole and not to force it in....................I know I know "thats what she said":lol:

Looks like I need to be a little more careful. I probably have 5 or 6 out of my 29 that are leaking.


----------



## Dave Lyons

kroppe,

I don't know the size of the one in the UP. But the Guy in Northern Lower is tapped on 230 acres and has another 200 acres he has no way right now to get the sap to the shack. No buckets for these two guys.


----------



## Frantz

JBIV, I do not think I like what you are implying sir. 

Good Day!


----------



## Ugottaluvit

I am having the same luck here in Irish Hills. I tapped a week ago March 1, the trees I have tapped it hasn't really run as of yet. Maybe 10 gallons of sap. Last year the same 3 trees, really large Sugar maples produced 15-20 gallons of sap in ONE day. I don't know what to think. At first I thought someone had come and gotten it as it is near a road. Two years ago I was able to finish 2.5 gallons which was just about enough. Good luck all.


----------



## JBIV

I thought it was starting to run good. Yesterday I picked up 24 gallons. Today 4 gallons.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon

A gallon a tap today. Yesterday was similar. I will let you guys know what I get tomorrow. 

Finished the first 20 gallons yesterday and today did not cook. Tomorrow calls for rain so I don't know what I will end up doing. Might just end up storing sap until Friday and cooking all day Friday and Saturday as well. I should have 90 gallon saved up by then and that is a lot for us to cook down.


----------



## Dking(MI)

JBIV said:


> I thought it was starting to run good. Yesterday I picked up 24 gallons. Today 4 gallons.


I hear ya, we ended up with 8 gallons today. The big 8, wow, we are off to a sloooow start. But, there could be 2 factors to this. #1- The ground is still froze. I checked it where our stand of maples are, and I think its still froze. #2- Might have something to do with our soft maples. I know most folks prefer to tap the hard maples, but all we have are the soft. I am wondering if that might have something to do with it. 
I know one thing, ever since I can remember back to being a kid around maple syrup season, I sure have never seen a start like this!!

Heres a couple pics from tonight, we did fire up for the first time, just to get things going even though we have hardly any sap.


----------



## Ruckbeat

In Berrien county we collected well over sixty gallons out of 14 trees from Sunday through last evening. Trees are starting to bud out here, I understand that's bad.


----------



## fowl

In the NLP the sap was flowing pretty good through yesterday. The flow has come to a screeching halt with the temps staying above freezing. Next weeks forecast looks like it might get things going again.

Will probably boil what I have tomorrow if the rain holds off.


----------



## glassman

have been boiling about twenty to thirty gallons off a day till today. i really hope this weather starts to cooperate.


----------



## kroppe

OK guys it's not too early to put the taps in! Some good sap collecting can be had in mid-February if the conditions are right. Don't tell yourselves you will do it "next weekend". You might miss a good couple of surprise warm days. 

Let's git er done!


----------



## JBIV

kroppe said:


> OK guys it's not too early to put the taps in! Some good sap collecting can be had in mid-February if the conditions are right. Don't tell yourselves you will do it "next weekend". You might miss a good couple of surprise warm days.
> 
> Let's git er done!



I'll be washing buckets and drop lines today.


Do I need to worry about tapping too early? If it warms up for a week then turns cold for a while will those taps still produce good when it warms back up?


----------



## kroppe

Personally I don't worry about tapping too early. Yes the taps will flow again, if they stop due to cold weather.


----------



## Fishndude

I tapped a tree in my yard one year, in late January. Then there was a real cold spell in February, and that tree split where the tap had been. Eventually ants got into it, and the tree became rotten, and I had to remove it. It was a big beautiful Silver Maple, and I really miss it. 
Everyone can do what they want, but that sap will be in the trees when the weather starts to break, and I am fine waiting for that time to start tapping. That is just my opinion. And FWIW, I don't have any Maples anymore, so I tap other people's trees. I would hate to cause damage to their trees that I knew was due to my actions.


----------



## pikeman1

Yep, just about time to go out and tap. Here is a couple of pics of my friends set up. They usually do anywhere from 10-75 gallons of syrup a year, depending on how much sap they get. Everyone gets together up at his camp and the kids play and we have a good cookout while boiling it down. I usually bring up a truck load of firewood and get 4-5 gallones of syrup for helping out. Yum.


----------



## clareoutdoorsman

Just looked at the ten day forecast - sure is tempting to get some taps put in this Saturday.


----------



## kroppe

Cool pics pikeman! It's getting near prime time!


----------



## Fishndude

Fishndude said:


> I tapped a tree in my yard one year, in late January. Then there was a real cold spell in February, and that tree split where the tap had been. Eventually ants got into it, and the tree became rotten, and I had to remove it. It was a big beautiful Silver Maple, and I really miss it.
> Everyone can do what they want, but that sap will be in the trees when the weather starts to break, and I am fine waiting for that time to start tapping. That is just my opinion. And FWIW, I don't have any Maples anymore, so I tap other people's trees. I would hate to cause damage to their trees that I knew was due to my actions.


Okay, so this 10 day forecast changed my mind. I am remembering that I couldn't find my spiles last year, when we had a week like the one coming, and I missed out on the best run of sap of the year! I will be tapping trees TODAY, and hoping we don't get another run of sub-zero weather this winter. I am sure we will have more freezing weather at some point, but the next 10 days are perfect for gathering sap. GAME ON!!!


----------



## JBIV

Fishndude said:


> Okay, so this 10 day forecast changed my mind. I am remembering that I couldn't find my spiles last year, when we had a week like the one coming, and I missed out on the best run of sap of the year! I will be tapping trees TODAY, and hoping we don't get another run of sub-zero weather this winter. I am sure we will have more freezing weather at some point, but the next 10 days are perfect for gathering sap. GAME ON!!!



You talked me into it. I put in 30 taps today. I'm sure I will have to go around tomorrow and set the buckets back up after this wind tonight. Nothing was running today but hopefully it will be soon.


----------



## 2deerboxing

Those of you who tapped trees, hows the sap running?


----------



## slowpoke

Something like 200 taps I think.


----------



## Fishndude

Sap is running, albeit slowly. The ground is still frozen hard, and the heaviest runs of sap seem to occur while the frost is leaving the ground. That hasn't really begun in earnest where I am (Metro Detroit area). But it is starting, and looks likely to continue in the foreseeable future.


----------



## JBIV

Yesterday I got about 10 gallons of sap out of my 30 or so taps, and most of that came from just a few trees.


----------



## glassman

32 yesterday and some were leaking really well, another 36 today and all were giving up the sweet stuff. hope for a better year than last.
probably put out another 20 or so tomorrow.


----------



## slowpoke

slowpoke said:


> Something like 200 taps I think.


Some were flowing sap before we got the spars (spelling?) in after drilling the holes. I bet they flowed all night.


----------



## 2deerboxing

I talked to a larger sugar bush and they were gonna wait another 2 weeks to tap. 

We are putting out 240 taps. home made bag holders and ice bags which are cheaper then the maple bags. We are building a brick evaporator with custom pan and a smoker on the end. The past 3 years we only put out 40 taps so this is a big step up. Hopefully we don't miss the run and should be ready to tap after this cold spell we are going to get. Also plan on selling pancakes, french toast and waffles at a road side food stand using a temp. food service lisc. one week after we start cooking. 

Thanks for the updates on the sap. Keep me posted.


----------



## kroppe

Good job guys, looks like the season has officially started!


----------



## glassman

it was actually dripping a bit today, even at 26 deg.


----------



## JBIV

I didnt even check my buckets today. I am still disgusted over scorching my pan last night. Only had around 35 gallons and thought I could time it out to have the fire die at the right time. I was close, but the pan paid the price. What a start to the season. 


Soaked it over night in vinegar and ¾ of the burn smudged right off with my fingers this afternoon. Hopefully the rest will come off also.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood

What do most people use to boil the sap in? I imagine this varies significantly depending on the volume your working with but for a small operation thats not concerned with making multiple gallons of syrup is there something that is standard for these small batches?


----------



## kroppe

Awesome job, guys!


----------



## glassman

we put up about 5 gallons this weekend, added some taps (up to 91 now) gathered about 180 gallons today. tomorrow i think it will flow even better. start another boil tomorrow after work.


----------



## Billm0066

Does anyone sell homemade syrup in Metro Detroit? I would love to buy a pint of it.


----------



## Roosevelt

I'm up to 7.5 gallons now and was ready to pull taps this Thursday, but with this recent cold snap I think I'll let 'em go another week and see what happens. The warmup started my sap souring and buckets molding, but gave me time to get em all washed up and ready for the next run, hopefully.


----------



## homerdog

Just started this past Saturday for the first time. I've got 3 big maples out in my front yard and my son has a couple more. Got about five gallons of sap so far and put in 3 more taps so I have two on each tree. Started boiling some off and it looks like I've got a 15 page thread to read through so I can figure out if I'm anywhere near close to doing it right.


----------



## SlapchopKid

Here is our set up...






 




 




 




 

Been making syrup since I was about 5 years old with my family, its a tradition.


----------



## U.P. trappermark

I just gave all my sappin stuff away 300 taps,300 bag holders w.rings and 3 boiling pans with the hoods. Now that i read these post's Im kinda missin it a little bit. 
Sapping is alot of fun, the most sap I have boiled was 400 gallons and that was alot of work/beer. The problem I had with sappin was giving 1/2 of the syrup away because it seemed like everyone in town stoped by to see what we were doing. LOL


----------



## U.P. trappermark

U.P. trappermark said:


> I just gave all my sappin stuff away 300 taps,300 bag holders w.rings and 3 boiling pans with the hoods. Now that i read these post's Im kinda missin it a little bit.
> Sapping is alot of fun, the most sap I have boiled was 400 gallons a year and that was alot of work/beer. The problem I had with sappin was giving 1/2 of the syrup away because it seemed like everyone in town stoped by to see what we were doing. LOL


Either way it was alot of fun even if you end up with maple candy once in a while.:lol:


----------



## JBIV

Anyone still hanging in there? 

I'm going to wait and see what happens this week.


----------



## Roosevelt

I was wondering the same thing. I'm leaving mine in until the end of next week, as it looks like it might be pretty good. But, they sure aren't doing anything right now.


----------



## Roosevelt

Sap was running real good today, nice and clear too, gathered about 40 gallons off my 30 taps, ice in the buckets too.  Some trees were putting out 2 gallons a day.


----------



## retubjb

Tapped Tues afternoon 23 taps, got 27 gal on Wed and 48 on Thurs. I had one tree give me 6 gal. in 24 hours. It's running almost too good at only boiling off 4 gal/hr.


----------



## MSUFW07

My Father in law is still going. He's talking about putting off his Florida vacation of it still running next week. Not sure of their totals but its no uncommon for them to boil basically 24 hours straight except for shutting down for a cleaning. He has more taps then he knows what to do with, this year was the first year in many that he had all his buckets out and on top of that ran lines. Couldn't hazard a guess for the number of taps but its a few hours of collecting to get them all, and have seen on good days him emptying a 550 gallon tank and having to go back out to finish.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon

We did one boil two or three weeks ago in the Western UP and cooked off 100 gallons that day. Since then it has been to cold to get any runs. Two days ago they started running again but we had planned time to visit with family over spring break so they are running on the ground. Hopefully they are still running in a week so we can get one more good cooking in.

I would like a few more gallons so I don't have to be stingy on what I give away to friends and family.


----------



## JBIV

I pulled my taps yesterday. Wasn't going to be able to boil on the weekend so I boiled down what I had. Right now I'm just under 15 gals of syrup bottled and 4 gals of near syrup to finish off.

The sap really cleared up after the cold came back. It was like a knife in the guts dumping full buckets of crystal clear sap while pulling the taps. But it was a great 3rd season for me, with at least 10 gallons more of syrup than last year.

You guys still at it have fun and enjoy the last of the season!


----------



## JBIV

Anyone still boiling?


----------



## Fishndude

I pulled my taps yesterday. With 10 taps in 4 trees I canned just over 8 gallons of syrup. Canned my last 2 gallons last night, and will get another pint from the "cleanup cook" I do with my last 5 - 10 gallons of sap - to get all the sugar off my pans. That last stuff is way darker than my first two rounds, but is still way better than anything you can get in a store. My wife burned about 1.5 gallons, too - but I can't begrudge her that, since she was covering while I was off fishing for 4 days. One of my best years, ever.


----------



## Roosevelt

Cosidering I only made a quart last year and the sap stopped flowing 6 days after I tapped, this is by far my best year. Nearly 12 gallons from 30 taps.

I pulled my taps on the 5th.

I finally got a chance to make sonething with this stuff too...:corkysm55


----------



## kroppe

Looks like it was a great season, with still some action remaining in the UP. Great job guys!


----------



## Blaze

Glassman,

A blend of eggs and milk basically an omlette, mixed up and poured into your syrup before its finished will clear up most of the sediment, sugar sand in your finished product. You will still need to strain and filter it a few times though before you can it.

I am a hobby syrup producer and make batches of about 2 gallns, and anywhere from 8 to12 gallons a year. Just before the syrup is finished, by using the syrup hydrometer, I will pour in the egg/milk mixture and let it boil for about 5 minutes...then strain the egg/milk out and finish the syrup.

I use anywhere from 6-8 eggs and maybe a 1/2 cup of milk or for a couple gallons...not sure on milk amount as I have never really measured it....it all strains out and leaves no taste.

Try it, it will work for you...its not rocket science so dont be too concerned about the amount as it will strain, and filter out completely. It looks real nasty when its working in your syrup, but helps to clears up your finished syrup real nice...you will see a difference.

Good Luck.....


----------



## matt76cmich

Looks like the buddy I was helping ended up with 25 gallons of syrup off 240 taps and basically 2 smoked deer and a pig with the smoker at the end of the syrup cooker. It was a great season indeed. Time to start eatin some pancakes and french toast.


----------



## SlapchopKid

Well, its gettin closer! Everyone ready?


----------



## Blaze

Yes sir, ready up here! A little early yet but it's all ready to go.


----------



## kroppe

Slapchop, 

Thanks for getting the season kicked off! IMHO it's not too early to tap the trees the first week of February. It ensures you capture the first run, which can be unpredictable if there are a few days of unseasonably warm weather. 

Last year there were some great photos of sugar shacks and boiling operations. Let's see some more!


----------



## SlapchopKid

I think tapping early, could cause a shorter sap run on your season though. If you tap early, you risk the hole going bad earlier.

We usually tap no earlier than the last full week of february.


----------



## Fishndude

There was a winter just like this one, about 7 or 8 years ago. I tapped trees in January, and made syrup all through Jan and Feb. March hit with a deep freeze, and I pulled my taps. When it warmed back up, I re-tapped, but it went from frigid to completely thawed in less than a week, and was over. I made about 8 gallons of syrup, from 10 taps, that year. I have just been too busy to do it this year. The weather has been perfect since Christmas. We are missing out in the southern part of the State.


----------



## JBIV

Im ready to go!! Just have to wash up 60 buckets, drop lines and storage tank, have a little welding done on the grates in the evaporator, probably some re-bricking after the welding, wire up some new lights and outlets in the barn, and do a little cleaning and organizing in the barn. 

Other than that Im ready!!! Cant wait for the season to start.:woohoo1:


----------



## SlapchopKid

Fishndude said:


> There was a winter just like this one, about 7 or 8 years ago. I tapped trees in January, and made syrup all through Jan and Feb. March hit with a deep freeze, and I pulled my taps. When it warmed back up, I re-tapped, but it went from frigid to completely thawed in less than a week, and was over. I made about 8 gallons of syrup, from 10 taps, that year. I have just been too busy to do it this year. The weather has been perfect since Christmas. We are missing out in the southern part of the State.


Thats part of the reason we don't tap too early. Retapping can be another chore in itself, if you have many taps. Also, I think extra holes in the trees are more to heal up for next year, instead of tappin one time.


----------



## LSSUfishmaster

I didnt have to dig too hard to find something a maple syrup making on here. This will be my 6th year making syrup and in all those years there has been a pretty stark difference between winter and spring and knowing when to tap trees was not difficult to figure out. But this year, as you all know, is anything from typical. It has been the kind of weather I wait for to start tapping since....well....all winter pretty much. So I guess my question is, when do I start tapping trees?


----------



## Blaze

I agree slapchop, tapping to early risks the holes going bad. I've been making syrup since 1978 and typically don't tap trees until at least Valentines day, usually later but always like to pick up the first run we get usually in February. The first run I have found to be the sweetest, and highest quality.


----------



## miruss

i only tap about half doz trees 2 taps per tree only need enough for 2 people to last the yr used about 4 times a month i taped three trees today it's flowing real good looks like might have to empty buckets before bed so don't over flow only need about 1 1/2 finished gal to make for the yr hopefully this first stuff is sweet


----------



## Fishndude

First run sap always makes the sweetest, and thickest syrup. I should have tapped today, but I will probably do it tomorrow. I really haven't run into any problems with tap holes in trees sealing back up. Not saying it can't happen, but I haven't experienced it. Our 10-day forecast is perfect for making syrup in SE Michigan. That will take me to mid-February, which is when most people start tapping in normal years.


----------



## miruss

out of the three trees i taped tuesday afternoon already got over ten gal of sap going to keep stock piling til sat afternoon when i get off work then start the cook down if it's as good a i think it will be might be done for the yr already


----------



## SlapchopKid

So whose tappin everything this weekend?

Seriously considering tappin possible half this weekend, and half the next....


----------



## cjric

I tapped 3 trees yesterday, might tap three more today or tommorow. Got about 3 gallons of sap from the 6 taps just in one day.

I tapped them a couple years ago, but tapped late and only got 6-7 gallons, which was ok since I was only planning on using the sap to make beer. This year though, I'm planning on making syrup so I'll have 6 trees tapped.

I have an opportunity to take over a small tapping operation that is pretty much ready to go. All equipment, sugar shack, etc is available w/ no one to tap. Last year it yielded about 20 gallons of syrup.


----------



## Mongo

Tapped 8 trees on my southern facing yard earlier this week. So far 20 gal. of sap. Hoping to boil down 30+ gal. Sun. night. Appears cold temps. are returning.


----------



## eucman

I trim trees for a living. This year is the first I can remember that there was strong sap flow at the end of Dec and early Jan. If we trim a maple now we see a river of sap flow down the trunk. There are often sapcicles on the trees in the morning when I return.

Last year we only saw a week or so of sap flow. my neighbor down the row has all his taps in and has been collecting for a while now. He taps all maples knowing the reds and silvers have less sugar concentration and requiring more sap per unit of syrup.

By the end of last week we were seeing silver maple and elm flower buds expanding dramatically. I trimmed a trembling aspen that had broken bud and had fuzzy ***** willow-like buds popping out. A resident in Rochester Hills had a hydrangea near her porch that had popping buds and one actual leaf starting to expand! I found a cornelian cherry that will probably be flowering this week if the temps stay warm. 

Anyways, you had better get your taps in.


----------



## Ruckbeat

I've been getting an average of 3/4 to 1 gallon a day from 25 taps since Friday. The conditions have been pretty much perfect in Berrien County!


----------



## kroppe

Looks like things are going well, good job to all on the maple sugaring. Let's see some photos of sugarbushes/shacks/boiling rigs!


----------



## JBIV

Well?? What's the report from those of you who tapped your trees? 

I'm thinking about tapping this weekend.


----------



## Fishndude

I know I said I would tap a few weeks ago, but I tap someone else's trees, and didn't make the effort to ask permission until today. _*Sap was running when I tapped*_ - and my cordless drill had a weak battery, so I only got a few taps in, and none of them as deep as they should be. I'll be tapping deeper, and the rest, tomorrow. Game ON!


----------



## bfierke

Got 202 taps in today. Some trees were running already. 10 day forecast looks perfect. Will see? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## SlapchopKid

firecracker man! Cool!

Keep us updated on the daily sap totals if you can.

Next week (20th) Looks great, but long range (week of the 27th) says we are in for another cold snap.

We might take the plunge this weekend and throw our 250 taps in.


----------



## Fishndude

I got 5 gallons of sap from 6 taps, yesterday. Two of them were less than 1 inch into the wood of the tree. Re-drilled deeper on the two, and added another 4 taps today, for a total of 10 taps. Hoping for a great season. Cold snaps don't bother me a bit - they keep the season going. Once that ground is totally thawed, the sap doesn't run as well. In SE Michigan, our ground isn't frozen very deeply. I think we will have a short season, although anyone who tapped weeks ago is ahead of the game.


----------



## bfierke

SlapchopKid said:


> firecracker man! Cool!
> 
> Keep us updated on the daily sap totals if you can.
> 
> Next week (20th) Looks great, but long range (week of the 27th) says we are in for another cold snap.
> 
> We might take the plunge this weekend and throw our 250 taps in.


Porkchop, I sure hope you don't tap those trees again with the long green needles? Lol.....
We got 145 gallons, gonna boil Friday afternoon. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## SlapchopKid

bfierke said:


> Porkchop, I sure hope you don't tap those trees again with the long green needles? Lol.....
> We got 145 gallons, gonna boil Friday afternoon.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


Wha?? your not supposed to? hehe

Let us know how the moonshine turns out!:lol:


----------



## bfierke

Hopefully the evaporater will be a bit faster this year. Added a preheater and blower. Also, added a 2" clear PVC calibration tube that will show precise gph of evaporation rate. 

Get those trees tapped porkchop. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## SlapchopKid

We workin on it!!

Going to finish puttin the tractor back together, and bring the gas powered drill back from the farm tonight, put some fresh fuel in it and fire it up. Its got alotta holes to drill tomorrow!!!


----------



## JBIV

I put in 29 taps today, that's about half for me. I'll finish up tomorrow with the rest of them.

Time to get busy!


----------



## Sprytle

After reading on here quite a bit, and a few other websites, i tapped 17 this weekend got about 8-9 gallons so far. A few i had to empty twice already. Ive always wanted to do this but never found the time. Learning alot, thanks.

-Bob


----------



## SlapchopKid

Good luck on your adventure bob! Before you know it, you will tap more trees year by year, until you either have the all the maples tapped or you reach max capacity!! 

And warning, after starting its hard to stop! Some people that start, end up with a big arch and pans, and a new sugar shack! 


Tapped our 250 last saturday, got 6 gallons, and nothing yesterday or today. Gotta get them trees thawed out!


----------



## bfierke

Same thing here. I was a bit surprised about today tho? Sunny and 40 , thought they would run for sure. Got close to 10 gallons of syrup so far. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## JBIV

Sprytle said:


> After reading on here quite a bit, and a few other websites, i tapped 17 this weekend got about 8-9 gallons so far. A few i had to empty twice already. Ive always wanted to do this but never found the time. Learning alot, thanks.
> 
> -Bob




That's how I got into this too. Enjoy, its a lot of fun with a sweet pay off.:corkysm55


----------



## JBIV

bfierke said:


> Same thing here. I was a bit surprised about today tho? Sunny and 40 , thought they would run for sure. Got close to 10 gallons of syrup so far.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk



I agree. I only got 10 gals from the 29 taps yesterday. I put in the last taps tonight around 5-6 and the sap was gushing out of the hole.

63 taps in, we will see what's waiting for me tomorrow.


----------



## Sprytle

I had 2 trees yesterday that were overflowing at 5:00pm, those were gallon jugs. Most of the rest had 1/2 or less. i would say i will have 40-45 gal by this weekend. Planning my cook on sat. 

-Bob


----------



## Sprytle

My trees are really flowing now...I get about 4 gal a day from mine and my buddy is getting about the same from 17 taps total between the two of us.

A question.. when doing the final boil down what thermometer do you guys use?? I have a long stem deep fry therm but thought about getting a digital stem therm so i can clearly go in 1 degree increments.

Do most of you use wood?? Thats what were gonna do...have plenty, and build up 2 cinder block walls with the 3 trays on top. That way you can keep feeding wood in from the ends.

-Bob


----------



## SlapchopKid

Sprytle said:


> My trees are really flowing now...I get about 4 gal a day from mine and my buddy is getting about the same from 17 taps total between the two of us.
> 
> A question.. when doing the final boil down what thermometer do you guys use?? I have a long stem deep fry therm but thought about getting a digital stem therm so i can clearly go in 1 degree increments.
> 
> Do most of you use wood?? Thats what were gonna do...have plenty, and build up 2 cinder block walls with the 3 trays on top. That way you can keep feeding wood in from the ends.
> 
> -Bob


Ah...sap is flowin! We collected 40 gallons tonight. Hope to be cookin by the weekend!

You can use a digital thermometer, thats what we use. We usually run two of them over our 3X5' pan. We pre-finish at 217 degrees on the big pan, and the finish pans are shut off at 219 degrees, just before canning. You can use the thermometer method, or buy a hydrometer for around 25 bucks. They supposedly are more accurate, and easier to use. But our program is down to a science now, and we don't want to disrupt the recipe! :lol: check out www.sugarbushsupplies.com


You are doing the right thing by cinder blocks and pans. Find out if you like makin syrup first, and then go from there. And yes, we use firewood. The big boys (2000 taps and up) usually use fuel oil. 

Another great site for information is www.mapletrader.com

Have fun!


----------



## JBIV

SlapchopKid said:


> Ah...sap is flowin! We collected 40 gallons tonight. Hope to be cookin by the weekend!



I picked up 40gal yesterday, 80 today.:SHOCKED:

I hope I can hold off until this weekend.


----------



## Dave Lyons

I take care of the steam boiler that run the finish pan for these guys. 30,000 taps for these guys.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## homerdog

Well that came up quick, looks like I'm behind before I even got started this year. At least I know what I'm going to be doing this weekend.:lol:


----------



## whitetails_n_scales

Thanks, Ill take the taps out and drill a little deeper.


----------



## SlapchopKid

whitetails_n_scales said:


> Trying this out for the first time this year. I am wondering if I am doing something wrong. I have tapped 5 trees with 1 tap each, and on good days I get about 1/2 gallon of sap per tap. It sounds like this is pretty low compared to what others are getting. Is this a normal amount? Is there anything I should check? I am using the 5/16" tree saver taps and drilled about 2" deep.


 
No, your about right on for sap flow currently.

It really all depends on where you live. Those that live in southern michigan, are experiencing a better sap run right now. Those that are about mid state (Like us) are hit and miss. 

We have yet to see a good run. Most trees are giving less than half a gallon per tap where we are. Very few out of 250 taps are over half a gallon.

And no, I would not drill deeper in the tree. That causes more healing for the tree to do in the off-season in my opinion


----------



## Sprytle

SlapchopKid said:


> And no, I would not drill deeper in the tree. That causes more healing for the tree to do in the off-season in my opinion


 
I just started too. I certainly am a newbie and learning. Ive been drilling my holes about 3 1/2 in or a little more and have great sap flow so i thought that might be it. So i ask...Am i drilling mine too deep?
I appreciate all the help ive been getting on here.

-bob


----------



## whitetails_n_scales

Thanks. Hopefully things will pick up. Ill leave the taps as they are. I thought I read to tap between 1.5" and 2.5".


----------



## homerdog

whitetails_n_scales said:


> Thanks. Hopefully things will pick up. Ill leave the taps as they are. I thought I read to tap between 1.5" and 2.5".


That's what I've been doing and it seems to work just fine. Much deeper and you're getting into the wood that doesn't carry sap?


----------



## i'm n rut

I am getting instersted in this hobby and thinking about trying it next year. Got two questions, are you able to tap trees on state land? I don't know anyone that has maple trees around me to tap and I don't know where to look into this to see if it is legal or not. If not, does anyone that done this on state land had any problems with there stuff getting stolen? I know that is always possible on state and private just wondering if its a big problem.


----------



## SlapchopKid

Hmmm....Don't know the answer for that one....

But my guess is no? You can't remove firewood or cut trees on stateland I think? So probably drilling holes in trees is also outlawed?

Good question.


----------



## Sprytle

NO....you cant, for the same reason screw-in tree steps are illegal. Anything that peirces the inside layer of the tree.


----------



## i'm n rut

Thanks guys I kind of figured that but wasn't sure.


----------



## bruiser899

Hey guys just started reading the last couple pages, I have 600+ taps on pipeline and 400+ road trees with buckets and bags, I use 7/16 spiles and drill 2" max. I have learned over the years that drilling deeper reduces your sap yield. Keep up the hard work guys!!


----------



## SCOUTER

I agree that the best depth would be 1.5 -2" as this would but you into thr sap carrying layer without undo damage to tree. This year we had taps placed 2 weeks earlier that most years. Have collected over 500 gal from 70 taps so far. steady but no great running days yet. Trees seem to be ready to open the buds soon. Hope to draw well this week as the end of the run may be near. Good luck to all and enjoy the great taste and fellowship the sap season brings.:corkysm55


----------



## JBIV

The sap hasnt run since Thursday down here. But thats ok by me. My 325 gal storage tank was just about full. I boiled 6 hours on Thursday and Friday, then the marathon on Saturday 6 am  2am. I bottled up about 3 gallons with 7 gallons of near syrup ready to finish off. 

The slow down gave me the chance today to wash up everything and rinse out the storage tank. I have the pan soaking in vinegar right now and will clean it up in the next few days.

Now that I have had a day of rest bring on the sap. Im ready to do it all over again.


----------



## bfierke

Unless somebody took a leak??:lol::lol:[/QUOTE]

Hey porkchop, I seen those buckets hanging at your place and well........lol.. just over 2100 gallons collected so far, I'm tired! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprytle

Boiled 80 gal this weekend in the backyard. 4 burners with 2 turkey pots and 2 flat pans. Of course it took all weekend again but turned out great. Got about 2 gal this run. Man, thats alot of work & time when you dont have the right equipment and set-up!! I have accomplished my goal and have plenty enough made for myself and some family and friends. I pulled my taps yesterday and cant wait till next year when i will better equiped! Thanks guys for all your help!! 

-Bob


----------



## homerdog

Boiled 30 gallons yesterday, about 3 gallons/hour in two flat pans on a cinder block arch. Have around 10 gallons left to go and hope to get another 20 gallons or so out of my 4 maples. I tried tapping the one silver maple in my back yard and had no luck at all of getting sap out of it. My firewood supply took a serious dent yesterday.


----------



## bruiser899

This Cold weather is great for cleaning the evaporator and holding tanks, I've boiled 10 times in 2 weeks! Just over 400 gallons of syrup so far this season. Here is a pic of the pan sparking clean after a good 12 hour boil last night.


----------



## SlapchopKid

Its on boys, ITS ON!!!!

knocked out 188 gallons tonight for a one day total, off 250 taps+ my uncles 5 trees in his yard.

Bulk tank is full, and we are cookin as fast as we can.

Hang on!


----------



## bfierke

Good job porkchop. You ain't kidding its on. I collected 430 gallons before noon today and another 130 before dark on 268 taps. Everything is full! On duty tonight so boiling at 6am tomorrow.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprytle

Ok remember this is my first time making syrup and i made do with what i had. This is what i did the last two weekends.

This was the set-up. Two ss pans and a turkey fryer pot.



















I added another turkey pot the next weekend...










The weekend of 2-26 i boiled up about 55 gallons and my result...










Then on 3-4 i did about 70 gallon and ended up with...











It was alot of time and work but i really enjoyed it! Thanks for all the help guys. I hope to build a decent evaporater and next year do as many trees as i can handle! I think the final product turned out really great though. Everyone really seems to enjoy it. I even sent some to my mom in ohio...

Again thanks

-Bob


----------



## SlapchopKid

Good deal Bob, sounds like a great plan for next year.

And firecraker man, you been busy then!!! 

Dad said he went over to stoke up the fire this morning at 6 AM. And some of our containers were 3/4 full already. She ran all night, gonna be a long couple of days ahead!


----------



## SgtClaymore

I just purchased a house with some beautiful Maples on the property so I might just have to get into this!


----------



## kroppe

Wow, very impressive guys. 1000+ gallons sounds like a productive season!


----------



## kroppe

The time is upon us. Maple syrup is one of the finest natural products around. How is everyone doing with gathering gear, putting the spiles in, and generally getting the wheels turning?


----------



## JBIV

I'm ready to go! Just have to give everything a wash and rinse. I think my last years supply will last the family until the new batch gets here. That's pretty good for us with a 5 year old girl and soon to be 3 year old boy that love pancakes. The boy got in the habit last year of wanting "hot coco" (maple syrup and warm milk) every night before bedtime. Had to make sure he brushed his teeth after or else he probably wouldn't have any :lol:. I thought for sure he was going to drink us out of syrup.

I will be scrambling a little this year. My Dad is heading to south for the winter this year. He did my boiling during the week to keep my head above the sap when it was really running. I have a 325 gal tank that I use to try and make it until the weekend. But with 60 taps I can fill the tank in 3 days when its running good. I'm going to try and get a couple of my retired neighbors to give it a shot this year and help me out. How long do you think before I have a scorched pan.:smile-mad


----------



## bfierke

I'm getting set up. Bought a new Lapierre 2x6 raised flue so its been hectic to say the least. Hopefully we wont tap as early as last year! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hfitch

this year will be my first year and I'm excited. Starting off with about 8 taps in trees and trying a little. Hopefully do more every year and invest in something more than a 2 burner portable propane stove. I can and preserve everything else so sugaring just seemed like the next step : )

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JBIV

bfierke said:


> I'm getting set up. Bought a new Lapierre 2x6 raised flue so its been hectic to say the least. Hopefully we wont tap as early as last year!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2




Nice!:coolgleam


----------



## Michigun

I've got 15 trees picked out. Everything is all set, just waiting for the temperature to say "go".


----------



## shoelessjoe

Is into it, he has talked my ear off the last 2 years about doing it. Probably because I have quite a few Maples. Well, I finally took the bait, he's going to teach me the trade this year.


----------



## kroppe

Who is tapping now? The first two weeks of February can be very productive. With daytime temps above freezing in lower Michigan, if I still lived in the area, my taps would be in.  

Lets start hearing about some tapping reports!


----------



## Fishndude

Our temps haven't been above freezing for a while, and will just barely get above freezing in the next 5 days. I tap trees in a more rural place, and it stays colder there than it does in cities. I'll probably give it another week, or two. I am loving the fact that the ground actually froze this winter. Last year I could sink a shovel in my gardens all winter long.


----------



## on a call

So where around Detroit down to Toledo can I find some taps ??

Or can someone sell me some ?? I would like to tap a few trees also.

Detroit syrup


----------



## miruss

on a call said:


> So where around Detroit down to Toledo can I find some taps ??
> 
> Or can someone sell me some ?? I would like to tap a few trees also.
> 
> Detroit syrup


This is the site i use never had problem prices not bad

https://www.bascommaple.com/category/


----------



## JBIV

on a call said:


> So where around Detroit down to Toledo can I find some taps ??
> 
> Or can someone sell me some ?? I would like to tap a few trees also.
> 
> Detroit syrup


This is the place I use. But I can pick up my order as they are only 20 min away. They are very helpful for those just getting started.

http://www.sugarbushsupplies.com/


----------



## on a call

Thank you guys if I am unable to find a source near to me I will order them


----------



## MSUFW07

My in-laws are getting their evaporator set back up this weekend, buckets pulled down and cleaned up. And he claims he will be tapping the next weekend, around the 16th. Whether they are running that early or not Ma Nature will decide but he wants to be ready.


----------



## Fishndude

on a call said:


> Thank you guys if I am unable to find a source near to me I will order them


"Taps" are known as spiles. You can buy them on Ebay every day. Some work better than others. The kind you just hang a bucket from are the least effective, as they don't keep dirt, rainwater, bugs, etc out of your sap. Some of the best flow days I have had were rainy days, and if you get rainwater that runs down a tree, and drips into an open bucket, it will usually ruin that sap. If you pour that sap into your evaporating system, it will ruin everything you worked for in that batch. Taps that hook up to a tube delivery system, into a closed bucket with a lid is just a great way to go.


----------



## Mushroom Jack

What is the smallest tree you can tap ! I have numerous 8" to 12" diameter trees on my property. Will that damage a tree that small?


----------



## Fishndude

I was taught that you should not tap trees which were less than 10" in diameter. And you can put a single tap in a tree that size. There are reference guides online, I am sure.


----------



## SlapchopKid

ROLL CALL.....

checkin in fellas


Looks like the week of the 18th still might be cold around here. 

Tappin weather looks to hit about 23rd or so, as far as accuweather can falsely predict the weather. Not going to get too excited and tap trees, then wait because its cloudy/windy/rainy and nothing above freezing.


----------



## miruss

Up to about a cup shy of a gallon of finished stuff todays batch is still light in color but not as thick as last batch. Going to use the slow down to cut some more dead trees up for the fire this weekend


----------



## youp50

Early sap usually produced the light amber grade of syrup. As you keep going in the season it will darken in color and flavor. Light amber syrup is the best grade, unless you enter it in the Marquette county fair. The judges there like the dark stuff. Who knows.


----------



## SlapchopKid

Who's cookin?


----------



## bfierke

SlapchopKid said:


> Who's cookin?



Not cooking yet Don. Got 110 taps in today and another 40 or so left, so hopefully I'll fire up the evaporator on Wednesday. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SlapchopKid

Only day that it looks good this week is monday for my forecast. Talked with pops and think we might tap 2/23 now. That plan can change but thats what it looks like now

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## miruss

It was running today but i spent most of day getting more firewood and getting shed fixed up right my hoses on my taps where frozen so had to clean the out got like 6 gals with mid 40's tomorrow I'm sure I'll have to boil Tuesday.


----------



## kroppe

Wow, looks like the season is off to the races! Great job miruss, you have a nice production run going.


----------



## miruss

kroppe said:


> Wow, looks like the season is off to the races! Great job miruss, you have a nice production run going.


Thanks we finished up another 2 qt's last night may sound like got a big operation but i've only taped 3 trees in my front yd.This yr i started to run hoses down to milk jugs with caps instead of hanging buckets helps to keep the lose stuff out of the sap so no need to strain before boiling. The wood stove we are using is a old pot belly which is a pain because with the pan on it we have to feed the wood in through a vent slot wood has to be shorter then 12" and no bigger then 1 1/2 high so i have to split every thing very small. So i just take my 22oz. hammer and a hatchet sit in a chair put on cement block split a bunch then read my kindle taking turns in like 4-5 hr shifts


----------



## mva5142

I put out twenty three taps last Sunday the 16th and just checked them this afternoon and hardly any sap in them. This is out in Sparta area, northwest of grand rapids. Hope it starts running soon I need some syrup!


----------



## miruss

got another 5 gals sap today i'm running hoses this yr have to check every morning to make sure there not frozen


----------



## JBIV

I put in my 40 taps on Friday and another 30 on Sunday. There was maybe a gallon in the bucket today of one of my double tapped yard trees. I hope the cold tonight will squeeze out enough for me to boil this weekend. The rest of the week looks like no sap to me.


----------



## SlapchopKid

Dad and I discussed tapping this past weekend. Thats kind of what we thought too. Looked like temps were there, but with the nasty weather and the freeze down coming soon, It might be March 7th now. 

Again, To each there own. I think the temptation is there to jump the gun and tap based on last years earlier than normal season. I should go back and look at our records, I have been involved in maple syrup making for around 18 or 19 years now. Off memory, The first week of march is probably average.


----------



## SlapchopKid

We put em in! Forecast flipped and 33 tuesday with temps steadily climbing up each day after that. Should be an interesting week!!!

Michigan weather.....thats for sure

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## miruss

SlapchopKid said:


> We put em in! Forecast flipped and 33 tuesday with temps steadily climbing up each day after that. Should be an interesting week!!!
> 
> Michigan weather.....thats for sure
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Good luck just boiled down again last night up to 2 1/2 gals so far. This season has been awesome so far getting real light stuff plus not taking as much when boiling down


----------



## Fishndude

miruss said:


> Good luck just boiled down again last night up to 2 1/2 gals so far. This season has been awesome so far getting real light stuff plus not taking as much when boiling down


Yeah, as the ground thaws, the trees will start taking up water, which will dilute the sap somewhat. That is why the first runs of sap produce such amazing syrup, and later in the season it takes more sap, and more cooking, to deliver a lesser product. But it is fun to do for the entire season.


----------



## Anita Dwink

I plan on setting my 120 taps tomorrow . Hoping for a better year than last one.


----------



## hfitch

I've got all my taps in now, 19 total, not a huge amount. 4 didn't run at all today and the remaining 15 gave me 2 gallons at 4 p.m. tonight when I collected. Weather is supposed to rock it for about a week straight. Don't let me down now weatherman!!!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## slowpaya

the first time we tapped a few of us guys lived in a farmhouse,we started boiling down in the kitchen and the wallpaper all started fallin off


----------



## hfitch

hows the sap running for everyone? I had to collect 3 jugs this morning for 3 gallons and I probably have about 3 more gallons out there right now. I'll be collecting again this evening. Beautiful day out there today!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JBIV

I've picked up 24, 34 gallons the last two days, and 40 today. There is 150 gallons in the tank and first boil is tomorrow.


----------



## NBman

If any of you guys are in the eastern UP stop by RMG Maple Products this weekend in Rudyard. They are going to have a few things going on for Michigan Maple weekend. I believe they will be boiling for the public to watch and they also sell everything you would ever need to produce maple syrup. Then are running around 14,000 taps this season.


----------



## Sprytle

14,000! Wow thats alot of work!


----------



## SlapchopKid

153 gal yesterday and 116 today i think.

Just finished off 6.75 gallons syrup tonight and still going strong

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bfierke

SlapchopKid said:


> 153 gal yesterday and 116 today i think.
> 
> Just finished off 6.75 gallons syrup tonight and still going strong
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



Way to go Don. All heck broke loose over here, 240 gallons yesterday and 360 today. I've bottled 31 gallons so far and have another 12 gallons in the freezer. 

Did you make the big move yet? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SlapchopKid

Good grief bob....your kickin butt and takin names!!! 

We have made only 12 gallons YTD so far....

Not moved yet. Working on it. Ordered new cupboards, need to repair roof, mud the walls, and paint. And multiple other nickel and dime projects! Ahhh.... Hoping soon.

Makin room for these fellas

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bfierke

What garage sale did you buy those mounts at Don?  Just kidding, make sure you take you time and find a nice place in the new house for those trophy's! Very nice ! 

Still boiling this morning since 5am. Almost caught up and should be close to 70 gallons made by end of today . Last 5 days was non stop. Its been a great season and I'm already thinking of improvements for next year . Building a R.O. for sure ! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SlapchopKid

Garage sale? I got these just down the road, at that ranch. They take me hunting and just after they ring the dinner bell, they come runnin to the feed trough. They even gut the bucks for me, what a deal. 

Finished off 5.3 gallons tonight, putting us up to over 22 gal. Now. Just small timers compared to you bigger producers. Sure is a sweet end to the season now. Sap is still good and clear

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## slowpoke

My friend has this and said he might as well sale it so I'm putting it on the site just in-case someone wants it. It's about 2x6x12" thick and stainless steel. It's just south of Davison.


----------



## jasona44

How much?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## slowpoke

jasona44 said:


> How much?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I'll ask. I just called him. He will take $150 for it.


----------



## blittle913

What gauge stainless is that?


----------



## slowpoke

slowpoke said:


> My friend has this and said he might as well sale it so I'm putting it on the site just in-case someone wants it. It's about 2x6x12" thick and stainless steel. It's just south of Davison.


$150 gets it. I think that is a good by. STAINLESS STEEL.


----------



## SlapchopKid

BIRCH SAP....

Tapped one birch for kicks....and it started running about 5 days ago now

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bfierke

You need more than 1 tree Don. LOL..... I believe the sugar content is way down there in birch as well. 

How did your season finally end up? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SlapchopKid

Ahhhh......more than one? So thats the trick. Birch is 80-100 to 1, I think.

We did good. 28 gallons this year. Pulled taps yesterday. Things sure went wild late march.....really crazy for awhile. Uncle counted our taps....we had 238 in according to his count. I previously thought we had more than that. Go figure.

Howd you end up?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DREW

Just a quick thank you to everyone on this thread. First time trying my hand at making syrup. Got in the game late, ended up with about 20 gals. of sap. Not sure how much syrup ended up with, but enough, for first try. Kids love it, and were part of the process from the start. Can't wait till next year. thank you all again for all the helpful info


----------



## jonesy16

Well what's the final tally on how much you guys got? I think Sugar Bush supplies ended up with 700 gallons.  It was a great year....record year actually. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## slowpoke

slowpoke said:


> My friend has this and said he might as well sale it so I'm putting it on the site just in-case someone wants it. It's about 2x6x12" thick and stainless steel. It's just south of Davison.


Here is a picture of his 100+ year old evaporator and sugar shack.


















He still has that flat pan that he will sale. It looks a lot better then the picture.


----------



## miruss

jonesy16 said:


> Well what's the final tally on how much you guys got? I think Sugar Bush supplies ended up with 700 gallons.  It was a great year....record year actually.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Man you sure how to let a guy know how small he is.. We ended up with about 4 3/4 gals here but i only ended up tapping 3 trees could have had more but gave about 50 gal of sap away the last week it ran. Was tired of the boil down and was running low on wood we use turkey baster pan so it take us a while to do a boil down


----------



## JBIV

Congrats to all you sap boilers, especially the first timers! Anyone reading this and thinking about giving it a shot, do it. This thread is what got me started. Spend the off season getting a few things around so you are ready for next season.

This was my best year so far, I made 25 gallons. That crushes my previous best of 18. The runs this year seemed to work great for a guy who can only boil on the weekend. I still have to break everything down in the barn/sugar shack. But the buckets, taps and drop lines are washed, sanitized and bagged up. 

I miss not having a boil going, but I gotta say it feels good after work driving by the trees I tap and not stopping.:evil: Just a little too soon I guess. Give me a few months and Ill be thinking about how to do things better for next year.


----------



## CaseBones

Second time I am boiling, today. The first I had to do, just to get the hang of it. Boiling about 30 gal since last time.















I'm running out of buckets!!! Haha, I tapped 8 trees and have 15 five gal buckets, they are all either holding sap on deck ready to boil or hooked to a tree.

I just raised the indoor humidity by 11% according to the indpoor/outdoor thermometer.


----------



## CaseBones

So, if I have a block of ice in my bucket, should I throw that out, as pure water freezes at 32*, the remaining would be higher concentration of sugar? Or should I thaw it and cook it down? Throwing it out, am I wasting a bunch, or is it not a concern?


----------



## CaseBones

Up 23% since 1630.


----------



## bfierke

CaseBones said:


> So, if I have a block of ice in my bucket, should I throw that out, as pure water freezes at 32*, the remaining would be higher concentration of sugar? Or should I thaw it and cook it down? Throwing it out, am I wasting a bunch, or is it not a concern?


Throw it out, no need to boil that ice casebones. Your sugar content will be higher. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CaseBones

Learning process 101. Started with the kitchen stove.







Thought that would take years and introduce tons of unwanted moisture into the interior of a log home.
Listened to a weekend program with our kid and the Boy Scouts about just using a kettle over a fire, so I dropped some coin on a kettle and built a thingamajig.







Doesn't work so well and the resulting syrup tastes like ash and wood.
Turning to propane so I can at least use the really cheap kettle (sarcasm). Working on $150/gal syrup. Damn I love the outdoors.


----------



## Grizzyaries

Tapped 7 maples and used my homemade teracota pex tube for my spiles and they are working great with the poly tube line I got at Menards. A 5 ft pex cut into 3 in lengths for spiles and 2.5 ft of the poly tube line fits snugly right in the pex spiles. I was amazed at as soon as I was drilling the maples the sap came right out! Gona get more made up and in the trees.


----------



## Grizzyaries

Pex tube spile


----------



## Grizzyaries




----------



## Grizzyaries

See the sap running down in the poly tube halfway past my finger.


----------



## Grizzyaries

Here is my set up for sap collection the pex tube spile, poly tube line and serialized gallon milk jug. Used some sticks to prevent the jug from tipping over.


----------



## miruss

CaseBones said:


> Learning process 101. Started with the kitchen stove.
> View attachment 60161
> 
> Thought that would take years and introduce tons of unwanted moisture into the interior of a log home.
> Listened to a weekend program with our kid and the Boy Scouts about just using a kettle over a fire, so I dropped some coin on a kettle and built a thingamajig.
> View attachment 60162
> 
> Doesn't work so well and the resulting syrup tastes like ash and wood.
> Turning to propane so I can at least use the really cheap kettle (sarcasm). Working on $150/gal syrup. Damn I love the outdoors.
> View attachment 60163


If you got the wood and don't mind cutting it keep a eye out at garage sales for a wood stove and use that it's alot cheaper then propane thats how we do ours and don't have a ash or wood taste. I'm thinking you got that taste because you were over a open fire!!


----------



## bobberbill

miruss said:


> If you got the wood and don't mind cutting it keep a eye out at garage sales for a wood stove and use that it's alot cheaper then propane thats how we do ours and don't have a ash or wood taste. I'm thinking you got that taste because you were over a open fire!!


Great idea..I'm using propane, and it's expensive..I've got all the wood i need, but the wood stove would be a great way to boil..


----------



## bobberbill

bigmac said:


> I'm closing in on 20 gallons. When you get what you want do you just pull the spiles or do I go buy more 5 gallon buckets. I hate to waste it and just let it run but there is no shut off valve....I'm going to boil this weekend


I shut a couple trees off. I pulled the spiles and hammered a wine cork in the holes. The tree will heal after a while, and you can pull the cork later with a corkscrew, or just leave it. My wife is more than willing to supply me with all the corks I need!!


----------



## miruss

bigmac said:


> I'm closing in on 20 gallons. When you get what you want do you just pull the spiles or do I go buy more 5 gallon buckets. I hate to waste it and just let it run but there is no shut off valve....I'm going to boil this weekend


How much syrup are you going to want that will decide what you should do. if your going to want a lot of syrup get more buckets and start to boil down. depending on your trees 20 gallons of sap is not going to be much syrup. If i'm not mistaken the GENERAL rule of thumb is around 40:1 depending on.this link here the guy saying 10 gal for a QT out of a sugar maple http://www.caryinstitute.org/newsroom/learn-about-science-maple-syrup


----------



## Fishndude

Whenever you are done, pull your spiles, and just leave the holes. They will drip for a few days, then slow down, and eventually stop. The tree will heal itself in a couple months. I have never driven a cork into a hole left from tapping, and wouldn't recommend it. The tree will take care of itself.


----------



## bigmac

Boiled 28 gallons this weekend and got a little over 4 qts, this stuff tastes incredible! Time consuming but now that I'm done I think it's worth it. I drove a twig into the holes to slow them up.


----------



## BEAVER1

beer consumming


----------



## MSUFW07

Question for the small time boilers. How do you know when you have syrup? Wifes family makes syrup, on a large scale, and they have a gauge, cant think of what its called right now, but when it hits 7 you pull off syrup until it does back down, then you wait, could be a minute or it could be 30 min. None the less, when your boiling do you use a candy thermometer, or something like that?


----------



## Liver and Onions

MSUFW07 said:


> Question for the small time boilers. How do you know when you have syrup? Wifes family makes syrup, on a large scale, and they have a gauge, cant think of what its called right now, but when it hits 7 you pull off syrup until it does back down, then you wait, could be a minute or it could be 30 min. None the less, when your boiling do you use a candy thermometer, or something like that?


Hydrometer. Going from memory, but I believe from what my friend said 66.6 is perfect. Tolerance is from 66.5 to 66.8 Below 66.5 and it might ferment. Above 66.8 and it might get hard at the bottom of the jug.
Usually he just called it 6.6 so that would be close to the 7 that you mentioned. I know he watches the product closely with the hydrometer before we put it in jugs.

Probably someone who has actually used a hydrometer can make any necessary corrections to what my memory may or may not recall.

L & O


----------



## Liver and Onions

bigmac said:


> Boiled 28 gallons this weekend and got a little over 4 qts, this stuff tastes incredible! Time consuming but now that I'm done I think it's worth it. I drove a twig into the holes to slow them up.


28:1 is great sap. I don't think my friend has ever mention numbers that good.

L & O


----------



## Anita Dwink

If you do not have a hydrometer you can boil it until it hits 219 degrees . Water boils at 212 . Hydrometer will keep you from thinking it`s done too soon and pouring a bit thin even for Maple. I get somewhere between 40 and 45 to 1 from my trees. Got about 80 gallons of sap froze in the buckets til probably thursday. I don't start cooking until I get 350 in sap and open boil at about a 20 gallons per hr evap rate. When I get enough I just pull the spiles and the tree heals up by itself. There is a drink that you mix rum into about half done sap I want to try this year. Saw it done , there is a name for the drink but cant recall where I saw it.


----------



## Liver and Onions

Anita Dwink said:


> .............
> There is a drink that you mix rum into about half done sap I want to try this year. Saw it done , there is a name for the drink but cant recall where I saw it.


They should serve that warm at the Shepard Maple Syrup Festival.
I looked at their website and saw no mention of a pancake breakfast ? What's a Maple Syrup Festival without a pancake breakfast ?

L & O


----------



## Grizzyaries

Going to tap some black walnut and try some walnut syrup. I found some info and videos online on the subject.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bigmac

Sorry it was just UNDER 4 qts. But yes the yield was great from what I have been told. It's very thick, hope I did it right. Followed YouTube vids! And yes....there was a bunch of beer consumed while I boiled sat and sun.:lol:


----------



## Grizzyaries

Boiled down 1/2 gallon maple sap for my first time, and ooups! Went into carmel stage but yielded 6 oz of it. Good stuf!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anita Dwink

Sap boils quicker when you keep a good 12 pack or so in the snowbank. Then friends stop over to see how the sap is cooking and gets a beer while we watch the sap boil. It can take a another beer run before you can finish cooking. Of course the wife has no problem making the run since you can't leave the sap unattended. :lol:


----------



## Grizzyaries

I'll have to watch it closer next time got too thick! But it went good with peanut butter on whole wheat and a glass of milk.


----------



## kroppe

Collected 6 gallons from 8 taps, since last week. All trees are red maples. There was a slight cloudiness, so I'm pulling the taps and boiling the last collection as a separate batch. Looking in the tops of the trees it seems the buds have broken (red maples). This is in eastern Connecticut, near the Rhode Island state line.

Short and sweet (pun intended) season for me. The land I have access to has no sugar maples, so to get more production I will have to tap more trees.

Haven't boiled down to syrup yet, but my guess is a total of 3 pints. It equals my previous best, but I was hoping for 1 gallon this year. 

The guy on whose land I tap trees has acreage in Vermont, which he wants me to help him tap next season.


----------



## CaseBones

This is my yield so far. Boiled a bit over 40 gal of sap. The dark stuff on the right was cooked over the fire in a cauldron, it has a smoky/sweet taste. Not too bad actually, but a taste I wasn't used to.


----------



## miruss

CaseBones said:


> View attachment 60451
> 
> 
> This is my yield so far. Boiled a bit over 40 gal of sap. The dark stuff on the right was cooked over the fire in a cauldron, it has a smoky/sweet taste. Not too bad actually, but a taste I wasn't used to.


Looks good this summer keep a eye out for one of these http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/united-states-stove-cast-iron-logwood-stove-large?cm_vc=-10005

we got ours for 50$ no smoky taste. We lucked out this last summer a neighbor gave us his metal shed so we put it in there i got 3 rows of wood stacked inside from floor to roof ran electric to it so now have lights and fan can boil down in the rain and still stay dry .


----------



## Chrome Crazy

Anita Dwink said:


> There is a drink that you mix rum into about half done sap I want to try this year. Saw it done , there is a name for the drink but cant recall where I saw it.



The drink you maybe talking about is MapleJack! We take a double shot glass and fill it half full of Jack and half with almost done *HOT* Maple Syrup. Let it sit for about 30 seconds to mix good. There are 5 of us who all boil together and last year our sugar shack had 17 empty bottles of Jack come the end of the season. 


I'm hoping for a shorter season this year because my liver can't take another 4 week run.


----------



## Anita Dwink

Thx ChromeCrazy . I'll have to try it with Rum and Jack to see which one I like better. If it`s close I may have to try it several times .


----------



## Sprytle

Boiled about 120 gal this past weekend and got almost 3 gal. Ill post some pics soon.


----------



## Stick Slingur

I'm getting a little envious of all you guys boiling down already. The sap just started flowing here and finally the snow is lower than my containers. I don't have any sugar maples so my ratio is usually 50:1 or worse. I'll set up my stuff in the ring and hope to cook down in a few more days.

Stick Slingur via Samsung mobile


----------



## Sprytle

Damn!! Thats alot of snow yet!!


----------



## bobberbill

I finished boiling yesterday. Think I have around 3 gallons. Not bad for my first time. (Had my 85yr old Uncle as a mentor)..Unc said it was some of the best he ever tasted. Will do bottling this afternoon or tomorrow.. A fantastic 3 week project..


----------



## Grizzyaries

Here is what I have so far as this is my first time at maple syrup. From left to right is 2.5 gal black walnut, 8 gal boxelder, 24 gal silver maple, and 12 gal sugar (hard maple). Going to boil it down this weekend.


----------



## Grizzyaries

And here is the backyard evaporator / boiler I made up in just a few hours from gathering items up, still need to weld the hinges on the fire door and install the door latch / handle.






I ordered a deeper steam pan from NISBETS food service supply that will hold 5 gal of sap so I can boil more at one time than the 1.5 gal pan you see in the pic.


----------



## bobberbill

nice collection of sap. That should be interesting. I used propane to boil, little pricey but not bad. I boiled in 2 round wash tubs, and had a 3 gallon pot that I preheated the sap in. As the tubs boiled down, I added sap from the preheat kettle. Took me 5 days to boil around 150 gallons.


----------



## Grizzyaries

Thinkin of changing the stove pipe to utilize the heat exaust to preheat the sap before boiling.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Grizzyaries

Like a rocket stove design.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JBIV

Grizzyaries said:


> And here is the backyard evaporator / boiler I made up in just a few hours from gathering items up, still need to weld the hinges on the fire door and install the door latch / handle.
> View attachment 60913
> I ordered a deeper steam pan from NISBETS food service supply that will hold 5 gal of sap so I can boil more at one time than the 1.5 gal pan you see in the pic.





Youre moving fast up the syrup rig evolution chain. Before you know it you will be scouring Craigslist looking for a used evaporator. Or just skip that whole stage and order a new one. Might I suggest the half pint, http://www.sugarbushsupplies.com/2014_Catalog/evaporators.pdf

Be careful, once the sugar gets in your blood all you can think about is getting more sap and boiling it faster.

I started with this the first year.








[/IMG]



Then made this one after the sugar bug bit me.









[/IMG]



Im living through you guys this year. Im way to busy trying to get into a new house and had to call off syrup season this year.





.


----------



## Grizzyaries

JBIV moving fast up the syrup rig evolution chain.
I call it Workin smarter not harder. Simple yet effective.


----------



## chuckinduck

JBIV said:


> Youre moving fast up the syrup rig evolution chain. Before you know it you will be scouring Craigslist looking for a used evaporator. Or just skip that whole stage and order a new one. Might I suggest the half pint, http://www.sugarbushsupplies.com/2014_Catalog/evaporators.pdf
> 
> Be careful, once the sugar gets in your blood all you can think about is getting more sap and boiling it faster.
> 
> I started with this the first year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> Then made this one after the sugar bug bit me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> Im living through you guys this year. Im way to busy trying to get into a new house and had to call off syrup season this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Nice looking arch there! I'm still using a block arch. Someday I'll find the extra money for a more efficient setup. Boiled 1 gal so far this year. Got about. 40 gals or so in the tank. Boiling again Sunday and calling it quits for the year. Time to get ready for the soft water season.


----------



## bobberbill

Did bottling today. 3.98 gallons, close enough to call it 4. Med amber in color, and excellent flavor. Gonna make some nice gifts!!


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

The friends I have that sap ended with somewhere just shy of 60 gal of syrup. Sure was a tough and short season compared to last year.


----------



## CaseBones

Wish I would have taken pictures, my last batch turned out like a burnt marshmallow. I guess that's what happens when somebody else takes watch. Ended up with a little under 2 gal from 8 trees, all reds and silvers. I caught the bug.


----------



## chuckinduck

CaseBones said:


> Wish I would have taken pictures, my last batch turned out like a burnt marshmallow. I guess that's what happens when somebody else takes watch. Ended up with a little under 2 gal from 8 trees, all reds and silvers. I caught the bug.


That's a bummer. It goes up in a hurry if you're not there for the magic hour. Boiling down my last 50 tomorrow


----------



## TROUT TRACKER

We are boiling tonite!! Should get more tomorrow 

Sent from my C811 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## k9wernet

This is my first year sugaring and I got a late start. Over the past three weeks I've gotten about 2.5 quarts out of my two medium sized maples.

Here's yesterday's boil on the right, next to a jar from last Sunday:










Can anyone explain why the color change happens? I understand it's an increase in certain substances - the ones that give it the distinct flavor - but what's happening to cause that increase?


----------



## k9wernet

Grizzyaries said:


> Here is what I have so far as this is my first time at maple syrup. From left to right is 2.5 gal black walnut, 8 gal boxelder, 24 gal silver maple, and 12 gal sugar (hard maple). Going to boil it down this weekend.
> View attachment 60912


Do you boil each variety separately?


----------



## Mvillecowboy

Ok I have a question for you guys, I was looking at making a sap boiler. I was wondering has anyone ever used a bathtub? I have a cast iron tub with a white ceramic or porcelain liner. I was going to build it up on a metal frame and block in the bottom for a fire pit. Where the drain was I was going to mount piping to drain / bottle the syrup. Do you think this will work? Has anyone ever heard of doing it this way? Thanks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## chuckinduck

k9wernet said:


> This is my first year sugaring and I got a late start. Over the past three weeks I've gotten about 2.5 quarts out of my two medium sized maples.
> 
> Here's yesterday's boil on the right, next to a jar from last Sunday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone explain why the color change happens? I understand it's an increase in certain substances - the ones that give it the distinct flavor - but what's happening to cause that increase?


Could be any of a variety of things from the amount of time you store it to how it was filtered or how long it's cooked. Is yours a batch process? My two boils on a batch system produced a syrup in between those two grades. More of a grade A medium amber. I bet it tastes good though.


----------



## chuckinduck

Mvillecowboy said:


> Ok I have a question for you guys, I was looking at making a sap boiler. I was wondering has anyone ever used a bathtub? I have a cast iron tub with a white ceramic or porcelain liner. I was going to build it up on a metal frame and block in the bottom for a fire pit. Where the drain was I was going to mount piping to drain / bottle the syrup. Do you think this will work? Has anyone ever heard of doing it this way? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Never heard much about cast iron arches. I would question the ease of clean up and eating stuff cooked in an old bathtub. Lol.


----------



## CHASINEYES

Tapped 4 trees using 6 taps on Sunday. Ended the day with 12 gallons of nice clear sap. Over night we ended up with another 3 gallons and some containers flowing over. I will be using 2 12" stainless pots and propane for my heat source. Kind of a last minute deal for the kids. I made spiles last minute from copper tubing. I plan on ordering supplies for next season.


----------



## CHASINEYES

Down to wire. Roughly 17 gallons of sap cooked down to about a gallon. Waiting for the magic 219 degree mark!


----------



## Grizzyaries

k9wernet said:


> Do you boil each variety separately?


 Yes, but might mix a bit of walnut and maple
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Grizzyaries

Should be a good walnut n sugar maple flavored syrup
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## k9wernet

chuckinduck said:


> Could be any of a variety of things from the amount of time you store it to how it was filtered or how long it's cooked. Is yours a batch process? My two boils on a batch system produced a syrup in between those two grades. More of a grade A medium amber. I bet it tastes good though.


In both batches I collected it for about a week and stored it in the fridge. Boiling process was pretty much the same for both.

I talked to a guy a church who sells a lot of syrup. He says your first run is the lightest and it darkens as the season progresses. He couldn't explain it either though.


----------



## chuckinduck

CHASINEYES said:


> Down to wire. Roughly 17 gallons of sap cooked down to about a gallon. Waiting for the magic 219 degree mark!


When you go to buy your spiles I would also recommend getting a hydrometer. It will test syrup density and makes finishing much more precise then just trusting 219. Using a thermometer to finish syrup is kind of like using a boresighter to site in a rifle. It will definitely get you close but you will find once you have a hydrometer to 219 is rarely the finishing point for syrup. In my experiences it isn't syrup till 220 or 221


----------



## CHASINEYES

chuckinduck said:


> When you go to buy your spiles I would also recommend getting a hydrometer. It will test syrup density and makes finishing much more precise then just trusting 219. Using a thermometer to finish syrup is kind of like using a boresighter to site in a rifle. It will definitely get you close but you will find once you have a hydrometer to 219 is rarely the finishing point for syrup. In my experiences it isn't syrup till 220 or 221


Thanks for the advise. A hydrometer is in the future. I ended up with just over a quart, taste great. I had some loss due to filtering and such. My sap came from soft maples.


----------



## chuckinduck

CHASINEYES said:


> Thanks for the advise. A hydrometer is in the future. I ended up with just over a quart, taste great. I had some loss due to filtering and such. My sap came from soft maples.


Awesome. Glad it came out good. It will be money well spent. Of all the stuff I own I would say it is my most valuable tool when it comes to making syrup. The filters they sell are a close second. There is a place in Mason called Sugarbush supplies that's where I get all my stuff from. Nice people.


----------



## Grizzyaries

Pulled all my 12 taps from boxelders a week ago, boiled down 10gal sap and got 1/2 gal sweet butterscotch flavored syrup
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Grizzyaries

Out of the 55gal of sugar maple sap i got 2-1/2gal of wonderfull maple syrup. My first year and i have the sugar bug!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Liver and Onions

Wow. A 22:1 ratio for the season is amazing. Nice job.

L & O


----------



## chuckinduck

Grizzyaries said:


> Out of the 55gal of sugar maple sap i got 2-1/2gal of wonderfull maple syrup. My first year and i have the sugar bug!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



You got 2.5 gals of syrup out of 55 gals of sap? Out of curiousity did you test it with a hydrometer? Your ratios are incredibly low. I've seen instances where it's been in the mid to high 30s . But never in the twenties.


----------



## MSUFW07

What does that work out to for sugar content of the sap? My in-laws had someone that brought in 7% sugar sap. They used bags instead of buckets, FIL thought maybe it help evaporate some of the water off before they collected it. Best we got with bucket and lines was 3.75%.


----------



## bfierke

I'm really hesitant to believe some of the sugar content some are reporting . The " super sweet" trees that Proctor Research is doing studies on don't even come close to these figures. I run an RO and after the first pass I'm at 6.5% -7% which is removing approximately 1/2 the water. Most of my sugars are in the 3% range . 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Sprytle

Now with deer season winding down im starting to look forward to sugar season and start prepping my stuff. Well i just hope it isnt like last years late winter & i can start before the end of march!!:lol:


----------



## Fishndude

I have learned that the time to tap is when the snow melts around the bases of trees, but still covers the ground. The ground needs to be FROZEN when you tap, but hopefully no real cold weather in the forecast. Sappin happens as the frost is going out of the ground. As the ground thaws, the trees will suck up water, which dilutes the sap. That is why the first sap of the year produces the thickest syrup.


----------



## Sprytle

Fishndude said:


> I have learned that the time to tap is when the snow melts around the bases of trees, but still covers the ground. The ground needs to be FROZEN when you tap, but hopefully no real cold weather in the forecast. Sappin happens as the frost is going out of the ground. As the ground thaws, the trees will suck up water, which dilutes the sap. That is why the first sap of the year produces the thickest syrup.




Actually, the time to tap is when air temps are below freezing at night and above freezing during the day, mid 40's are ideal. During a "normal Michigan winter, southern mi will start tapping mid Feb, and moving further north the later it will be. The sap collection usually last from 4 to 6 weeks, with the early 1st run of sap producing a light "Grade A" syrup that is delicate and sweet. Mid season produces a Grade A Med Amber that has a smooth distinctive maple flavoring that is great table syrup. As the days become warmer and longer, the full-bodied Grade A dark Amber is produced, both color and maple flavor is stronger and makes for great glazes and recipes and strong maple flavor pancake and waffle syrup. At the end of the sugar season, the sugar content has dropped off quite a bit now so it takes more sap to make syrup, producing a very dark, thicker Grade B syrup with a strong maple flavor, mostly used in cooking recipes.


----------



## kroppe

Sprytle, good concise summary. I subscribe to this information. I like to tap earlier, rather than later (early Feb.), to catch the first sap run.


----------



## Maple_Ridge

Sprytle said:


> Actually, the time to tap is when air temps are below freezing at night and above freezing during the day, mid 40's are ideal. During a "normal Michigan winter, southern mi will start tapping mid Feb, and moving further north the later it will be. The sap collection usually last from 4 to 6 weeks, with the early 1st run of sap producing a light "Grade A" syrup that is delicate and sweet. Mid season produces a Grade A Med Amber that has a smooth distinctive maple flavoring that is great table syrup. As the days become warmer and longer, the full-bodied Grade A dark Amber is produced, both color and maple flavor is stronger and makes for great glazes and recipes and strong maple flavor pancake and waffle syrup. At the end of the sugar season, the sugar content has dropped off quite a bit now so it takes more sap to make syrup, producing a very dark, thicker Grade B syrup with a strong maple flavor, mostly used in cooking recipes.


This is great information.

Also, something to take note is how the processing is actually done.

If you are a backyard operation with a flat pan for cooking, you will naturally have darker syrup (food grade) because your reheating the sap and actually burning some sugar crystals within the sap, giving it a dark color.

If you have a standard flu style pan operation that has a continuous flow system (raw sap in one end and syrup coming off the finish pan) constantly you will produce the grade A light colored syrup first.

Our operation is indeed a flat pan and we always produce food grade syrup because of this 'batch cooking' style system. You will find a difference in flavor and in fact, most people prefer the food grade for pancakes. It's more flavor compared to grade A.

Anyways, use what ya have. In our case, our consumers love it. If it ain't broke....Don't fix it!!

Sent from my SCH-R760 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kroppe

On Christmas Eve I boiled down the last batch of concentrate from the 2014 season, which I harvested in eastern Connecticut. It was delicious, and I am constantly amazed by the magic that is maple sugaring! It was a dark amber product.

The sap was collected from red maples. The run started a little late, and finished relatively early. By "finished" I mean the sap was cloudy in the bucket. The collection rate was about 16 ounces per tap per day, at the peak, which was one week in duration. Pretty short and pretty slow "peak". 2014 was my first season tapping maples, so I don't have a reference point. Also, the sugar concentration was pretty low, less than 1% sugar content in the raw sap. This meant about 80 gallons of sap to 1 gallon of finished syrup. 

Yield aside, the finished syrup is amazingly delicious. 

I don't have trees to tap (yet) this year. I'll have to see if there is an opportunity for this. I have been tapping for 30+ years, but still operating at the hobby level, with around 10 taps. Last season I upgraded to plastic spiles, with plastic tubing running into a bucket at each tree. I boil on the stovetop in batches, down to concentrate. Then I do one or two finishing boils, to produce finished syrup. 

Good luck to all in 2015!


----------



## CaseBones

Thinking about digging up all my stuff Feb 1st and giving it a good clean from collecting garage dust since last year. Last year was the first time tapping maples. It was a blast!! The whole family had fun, learned a few new things, and ended up with almost 2 gallons of delicious syrup. Can't wait!


----------



## kroppe

Thanks CaseBones for starting the ball rolling this year! I am a believer of getting taps in the first week of February to catch the first run of the season. Photoperiod is exactly the same every year. Temperatures are unpredictable ,so it pays to be prepared for an early first run.


----------



## Maple_Ridge

Bigger producers (1,000s of taps) usually tap early on account of the workload it takes to complete all those taps by early March.

Have been syrup makong now for 20ish years. We target the last week of feb. Or 1st of March depending on conditions.

As stated in another maple syrup forum site....the moment you tap a hole, bacteria will start its process to stop the flow of sap. Just how it works, a time clock kicks off when you tap those trees. Kinda a guessing game.

Sent from my SCH-R760 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Maple_Ridge

Read this....

http://www.sugarbush.info/forums/general-maple-discussion/3608-season-start.html


Sent from my SCH-R760 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JBIV

Although the temps don't show it.......Its getting closer!!


----------



## kroppe

It is getting closer! The first sap run can come quickly so getting the taps in soon means the first run will be in the bucket!


----------



## CaseBones

Mine have begun to run, finishing my remaining 8 taps tonight. My smaller trees were putting out more than the larger trees. Must be that they thawed easier? That's my guestimate.


----------



## Tryin2

2 of the 20 i taped yesterday were running let the season begin


----------



## fishgod

Game On!

Put my first 12 in Saturday morning and the holes were dry when drilled. By the evening some of them were showing moisture and by Sunday evening collected about a gallon here on the West Coast of Ottawa. See what I collected tonight, and put in 6-8 more if time allows, and that shouldn't be a problem now with the time change. Looking forward to a good season.


----------



## Fishndude

CRAP! I knew the sap was going to start running. I tap "borrowed" trees that belong to someone I know. I have been fortunate that he allows me to tap his trees for about 12 years, now. Unfortunately my wife, and I are leaving on a cruise next Saturday, and will be gone for a week. I'm not going to tap trees, and then leave them tapped while I am out of town for a week. I'll just have to live with whatever I can get, starting in 2 weeks.


----------



## k9wernet

kroppe said:


> K9 looks great! Do you have any sap flowing yet?


The one pictured was flowing when I tapped it. It was almost immediate, but very slow. By the end of the day Sunday I had only 1/3 to 1/2 of the bucket filled.

The one right next to it is a smaller tree and has yet to so much as drip.


----------



## cstroh

Can't wait to check taps on my way home,been a beautiful day!


----------



## Mvillecowboy

I just checked mine some were empty still others had 1/2" or so in the bottom of a 5 gallon bucket


----------



## Anita Dwink

Got 85 taps in yesterday and today . Only a few left and they will go in after the snow melts a little more.


----------



## Mvillecowboy

Does anyone know of someone who makes a propane evaporator? Last year I found a guy up in traverse city who made a decent priced one but I lost his info.


----------



## Sprytle

Got about three gallons today. One tree, smaller tree, gallon jug overflowing. Switched out and put a 4 gallon bucket with tubing on that one. The rest of the sap was from all the others, a little bit in most of them.


----------



## Tryin2

2 of my 30 trees gave up some sap today totaling 5 gallons the rest were dry its about to be game on any day


----------



## cstroh

4 dropping yesterday not enough to collect tho. Ordered 10 more taps will b here tomorrow!! Lol


----------



## k9wernet

1.5-2 gal from two trees yesterday. Does anyone else feel like they struck gold when they feel some weight in a bucket?


----------



## Tryin2

Lol sure do


----------



## Vizslahunter

Got about 7 gal yesterday from 5 trees. If it picks up some I might be able to boil this weekend. I tapped 2 black walnut trees. Nothing from those yet.


----------



## mjohnson

I have 15 trees tapped, only have about 3 gallons so far. I have a feeling it's about to be a busy next week!


----------



## Tryin2

Cookin 8 gallons from 30 taps down to 1 gallon tonight only a few trees ran the last 2 days but couldent wait


----------



## aroflinger

I tapped 4 trees for the first time today.


----------



## Sprytle

OOOOOOOOHHHH!!!! The first boil!!! I can smell it!!:lol: Looks good Tryin!


----------



## Tryin2

Thanks


----------



## kroppe

Congrats on the first boil Tryin!


----------



## fishgod

Got just a touch over 10 gallons in reserve now, and hoping to at least double that amount before I get the barrel stove hot Saturday. Added a couple more taps yesterday to the batch in hopes of getting 25-30 gallons (or more) for the first boil of the season. It does boil better and faster when there are "cold beverages" in the snow pile next to the sugar shack I have found.


----------



## aroflinger

Ok since I a new to this making syrup, what is the best way to store sap?


----------



## cstroh

X2!


----------



## Dirtybird25

Anybody know a place I could run out to today to get taps? I live in Buchanan in SW Michigan. I can order them online, but don't want to wait for them to ship. 

Thanks.


----------



## Mvillecowboy

Try a local hardware like gilroys or ace. Also check tsc or other farm type stores like an elivator


----------



## cstroh

Every store in my area only Carries old school metal 7/16 spikes with bucket hooks.......so I got some of them n ordered the 5/16 tree saver n drop line


----------



## Dirtybird25

Mvillecowboy said:


> Try a local hardware like gilroys or ace. Also check tsc or other farm type stores like an elivator


I checked the Feed Mill, the local hardware store and Rural King. No dice.


----------



## cstroh

Spiles*


----------



## bobberbill

Dirtybird25 said:


> Anybody know a place I could run out to today to get taps? I live in Buchanan in SW Michigan. I can order them online, but don't want to wait for them to ship.
> 
> Thanks.


You can use 1/2 " pex tubing. Cut in 4-6" lengths. 1/2" pvc will work, too.


----------



## bigmac

I'm not getting anything from 3 of the 4 tapped trees. Anyone else slow? Too deep of a drill? Too shallow? 1 1/2"


----------



## k9wernet

bigmac said:


> I'm not getting anything from 3 of the 4 tapped trees. Anyone else slow? Too deep of a drill? Too shallow? 1 1/2"


If anything you're too shallow, but my guess is you've just tapped slow starters. I'm no expert, but most websites recommend 1.5-2".

You want to get through the outer bark and phloem (which will be thicker the larger the tree) and into the xlyem.


----------



## mva5142

aroflinger said:


> Ok since I a new to this making syrup, what is the best way to store sap?


WE bought two cheap trashcans from Menards taht have wheels on the bottom. I believe they are edvertised as 32 gallon cans. We clean them up, risne them out and store the sap in them in a pole barn. The lids snap shut, and if we are careful they aren't to bad to roll around.

cost $14.00 each if I remember correctly.

Good luck.


----------



## CHASINEYES

mva5142 said:


> WE bought two cheap trashcans from Menards taht have wheels on the bottom. I believe they are edvertised as 32 gallon cans. We clean them up, risne them out and store the sap in them in a pole barn. The lids snap shut, and if we are careful they aren't to bad to roll around.
> 
> cost $14.00 each if I remember correctly.
> 
> Good luck.


I know some polebarns stay cold this time of year. Mine seems to heat up and stay warm until a few hours after the sun drops...Another good place is on the north side of a polebarn or garage, out of the sun.


----------



## CHASINEYES

bigmac said:


> I'm not getting anything from 3 of the 4 tapped trees. Anyone else slow? Too deep of a drill? Too shallow? 1 1/2"


Tapped 3 trees last night. These were good producers last year, 7 taps total. I don't think we have a gallon yet. Buddy and his dad tap in the neighborhood of 200 and have for years, they're not getting much. His dad thinks it will be a late run. Cooling off in the long range forecast then he believes it will be on with the next warm up.

Just looked up when I tapped last year, I was late to get started. On 4/6/14, I tapped 4 trees using 6 taps, ended the day with 12 gallons.


----------



## meganddeg

bigmac said:


> I'm not getting anything from 3 of the 4 tapped trees. Anyone else slow? Too deep of a drill? Too shallow? 1 1/2"


I tap a little deeper than 1 1/2 inches. I finished putting out 45 taps on Monday and have hardly collected more than a couple of gallons of sap. I live in Central Michigan and I think the ground is still too frozen. Maybe things will loosen up over the next few days. Since you are further north I think it might be a week or more before things start happening in your neck of the woods.


----------



## meganddeg

aroflinger said:


> Ok since I a new to this making syrup, what is the best way to store sap?


Yah gotta keep it cold or else it will start to ferment. If the sap gets cloudy you need to dump it. Only boil clear sap. I have a spot out of the sun where I can store 28 gallon tubs right in a snow bank with the bottom on frozen pavement. It will last for a few days like that if there is plenty of snow and if the air temperature isn't too warm. So, try to find a way to keep it below 40F and don't let it sit around too long. If you have a too much sap and nowhere to store it, boil it down to a gallon or two of concentrate and refrigerate until you are ready to do the next batch. Boil that batch down then combine the concentrate to finish.


----------



## kroppe

I usually freeze sap in the freezer until I have about 10-15 gallons to boil. Small scale operation, to be sure.


----------



## Tryin2

My 30 taps are not boin much yet only a few trees runnin but its comming things just need to thaw a bit more


----------



## meganddeg

That should work if you plan to boil it all once it is thawed. If you remove the ice you may also be removing some of the sugar.


----------



## chuckinduck

Got about half my taps in. Red maples aren't flowing at all yet. Sugars are flowing but not great. Need to lose some snow around me and the production will ramp up.


----------



## jackbob42

My trees are picking up.
Not full bore yet , but picking up !


----------



## CHASINEYES

Picked up here a little today. 3 trees gave up about 4 gallons since yesterdays check. Plan on tapping tomorrow. Friend just stopped by and gave me a tote full of used spile hose.

One of the big producers in the area has already boiled enough sap to make 30 gallons of syrup. He runs vacume lines on 1000 taps.


----------



## Sprytle

Ive got about 40 gallons so far this week, alot of trees not doing much at all but some are full on each check. Today was good, got about 18 gal. Im doing a boil this weekend. Alot of my people i supply really enjoy the early light amber syrup. which is fine by me because i enjoy the mid season darker syrup with a heartier maple flavor a bit more....


----------



## Wurm Slinger

Did our first collection today. Got 38 gallons for 20 taps. Bad news, low sugar content, about 1.75%. Will be boiling this weekend


----------



## cstroh

the 9 I have in have produced 10 gallons the last 2 days, 2 trees really putting out. the rest just starting to produce. putting out 10 more taps today and starting to boil what I have tonight!!


----------



## fishgod

Picked up six more gallons yesterday from my 14 taps. Brings up the stored total to about 23 gallons in jugs buried in the snow bank. Planning on lighting the barrel stove tonight and tending for the "happy hours :lol: ) before calling it a night to get some rest. Start again in the morning before the chickens cackle.

Have a good weekend sappers!


----------



## Mvillecowboy

First boil baby! Sorry if it is sideways


----------



## Tryin2

Mvillecowboy said:


> First boil baby! Sorry if it is sideways


Nice my trees r picking up got 15 gallons from my 32 taps tonight only got 10 last night


----------



## chuckinduck

My arch still has some thawing to do


----------



## chuckinduck

here she is in production last spring.


----------



## Sprytle

Nice set-up Chuck!!

I'll post a few pics of mine in action tomorrow morning. Ive got about 55-60 to boil up. id really like to get out ice fishin one more time this weekend, but, first things first!!

-Bob


----------



## CaseBones

Cooking some down now, have about 40gal from my 11 trees. Last Night they were running like open faucets, could stand outside and hear the drips.


----------



## cstroh

Boiled my 20 gallons down!!


----------



## jackbob42

Sap is running strong. Been boiling all day. Probably all day tomorrow too.


----------



## Mvillecowboy

First boil of the year


----------



## CHASINEYES

Looking good guys! As of this morning our total was 20 gallons of sap. They ran great yesterday then slowed down over night and didn't run much today.


----------



## kroppe

Nice results everyone!


----------



## Sprytle

Got my 1st run boiled down today, got a little over 5 qt. from 55-60-gal. 

My set-up this year. Heres my little makeshift shack i built in the summer on the back of my shed. I can just remove the roof panels when needed. Got the evaporater last season. Wood fired with electric door fan. 4x2 stainless pan w/ 4 in. sides




















In Action...Cookin, it up!!



















I preheat sap in a turkey pot on a propane burner and this is my finishing pot.










3 qt Big Jar and one qt jar and i had one more pickle jar full that i gave to my buddy for helping me out.
I put into the big jars first and let sit for a day for settlement, then pour back into a saucepan and reheat on the stove for final packaging, i dont get any settlement in the final jars that way.

Oh... and also had the smoker going at the same time and made 3 lbs. of venison jerky!! It was a good day!!


----------



## JBIV

Lighting the fire


----------



## CHASINEYES

What part of the state are you located in, aroflinger?


----------



## aroflinger

Kalamazoo


----------



## CHASINEYES

Thought you may be closer. If memory serves, there's a place in eaton county who sell supplies. If you can't find a local supplier, ordering one shouldn't take long. Refridgerate what you have for finishing later.

I'll be finishing this tomorrow, accumulated from 3 boils. Been boiling 10-15 gallons per evening.


----------



## vampile

Got my first 5 gallons last night. I had 3 gallon jugs freeze overnight though. Will they be OK after they thaw today?


----------



## meganddeg

vampile said:


> Got my first 5 gallons last night. I had 3 gallon jugs freeze overnight though. Will they be OK after they thaw today?


Yes, they will be just fine. My taps had some ice in them today as well (I use bags). I just pour off the unfrozen sap and discard the ice. It reduces boil time.


----------



## chuckinduck

Sugarbush supplies in mason will have all your supplies needed. Great people and fast service.


----------



## Sprytle

The last 2 days they have really been pouring it out! Got probally 25 or so today. Lookin like ill have about 100 for a good weekend boil!! This weather has been perfect so far for a extended season.


----------



## chuckinduck

Sprytle said:


> The last 2 days they have really been pouring it out! Got probally 25 or so today. Lookin like ill have about 100 for a good weekend boil!! This weather has been perfect so far for a extended season.



Nice haul!! Collected 13 gallons on 12 trees yesterday. Many of my taps were overflowing. Can't wait for that sweet smell of boiling sap on Saturday. Best of all I finally got my quads carb issue fixed lastnight. Which is good. Slugging 5gallon buckets through the woods and back to the holding tank was getting old.


----------



## chuckinduck

Found this shed on my collection on st pattys day. It was funny because I decided to follow a well used runway just to see if I could find any antlers. Not fully believing it would work. 15yds down the trail I found one. Go figure.


----------



## CHASINEYES

Nice find on the shed. Pulled another 17 gallons yesterday. The stainless pots will be steaming starting this afternoon. Got a quote for a 2'x 4' pan to be built from 201 stainless with 1/2" female spigot for the addition of a stainless ball valve. $300

I have 2 others to get quotes from, I think I can do slightly better on the price with one of these other two. Maybe a better material like 300 series stainless.


----------



## chuckinduck

CHASINEYES said:


> Nice find on the shed. Pulled another 17 gallons yesterday. The stainless pots will be steaming starting this afternoon. Got a quote for a 2'x 4' pan to be built from 201 stainless with 1/2" female spigot for the addition of a stainless ball valve. $300
> 
> I have 2 others to get quotes from, I think I can do slightly better on the price with one of these other two. Maybe a better material like 300 series stainless.



Is that with the built in troughs or is that just a flat pan?


----------



## Trophy Specialist

I finished up my maple syrup production two days ago. I ended up with about 3/4 of a gallon of syrup. I've been doing it for over 20 years. I taped three trees this year right in my back yard. It took me nine days to collect enough sap. I was getting 2-5 gallons per day. Starting last year, I changed over to using a large, commercial type hot plate to reduce the sap. I got it mainly for cleaning deer skulls but it works great for this too. I can reduce 3-4 gallons per 8 hours with very good temp control. I have a six gallon, stainless steel pot that I use for skulls and sap boiling. I got it at Adventures in Home Brewing which is not far from my home. I also make beer with the pot too.


----------



## JBIV

Monday-50gal, Tue-0, Wed-50gal, Thursday-66gals. Gonna be some late night boils going on this weekend to catch up.


----------



## Sprytle

JBIV said:


> Monday-50gal, Tue-0, Wed-50gal, Thursday-66gals. Gonna be some late night boils going on this weekend to catch up.


 
Nice week JBIV. Today should be good too. Yep Tues. I got nothing!!:lol:

Lets see lots of pics of our MS boils this weekend!! I love to see others operations...


----------



## CHASINEYES

chuckinduck said:


> Is that with the built in troughs or is that just a flat pan?


Just a 6" deep flat pan.


----------



## chuckinduck

Sprytle said:


> Nice week JBIV. Today should be good too. Yep Tues. I got nothing!!:lol:
> 
> Lets see lots of pics of our MS boils this weekend!! I love to see others operations...



I'll share some tomorrow. I do my boils behind the house in my woods. I have a flowing creek right next to me so between the sweet smell of sap and the gurgling creek it makes for an enjoyable day of wood stoking


----------



## Sprytle

chuckinduck said:


> I'll share some tomorrow. I do my boils behind the house in my woods. I have a flowing creek right next to me so between the sweet smell of sap and the gurgling creek it makes for an enjoyable day of wood stoking[/QU
> 
> Looking forward to some pics... Im in the woods behind the house too, don't have a creek there but do have a swampy pothole to hear the ducks and geese .... also along with the sweet smell of maple, it will mix w/ the 3#'s of hot wings on the weber!!


----------



## CHASINEYES

Yesterday was our best run so far, 35 gallons. Today we're at 25 gallons. Last year was my first boil using my old coleman camp stove, actually started burning the paint off. Lol Moved up to these burners this year along with the use of my polebarns wood burner as a preheater and I'm actually getting evaporation from the wood stove. Pots on the stove are 200* and often flirting with the boiling point. A little pricey doing it this way, but the finished product will be mine and we're having fun.


----------



## chuckinduck

Nice work. I'm firing up the stove in the morning at 6am. Got 60 +gallons to take care of


----------



## CHASINEYES

I wish my evaporation rate was even a 3rd of my friends. He messaged me earlier. They boiled down 300 gallons in 7 hours. Lol


----------



## cstroh

This is my last minute set up.(just bought the house) first time tapping.I have 10 taps out right now.









I've boiled down a little over 40 gallons of sap so far this season and have just over a gallon of awesome syrup!! Im hooked and the new evaporator is in the works for next year!


----------



## chuckinduck

Mvillecowboy said:


> I guess my filter was just not fine enough. Oh well I will keep looking around. I try and filter at about 200 degrees or so. thanks



Are you using a felt filter and pre-filters? Once my hydrometer says it's done I transfer my syrup to my coffee urn where I have a filter basket 4 prefilters and one felt filter. As the filters clog I pull them out. This eliminates all my niter. I get a small amount of niter as I pour the syrup in the urn but it's really minimal. The hotter your syrup is the easier it'll drain.


----------



## cstroh

I would like to try to get it a touch thicker,gonna do a little experimenting this week. Anyone run it a little hotter for a thicker product?


----------



## chuckinduck

. I will echo sprytles statement of being tired. Started fire at 530 am and capped the last bottle at 930pm. And then I had to clean up equipment. Normally it wouldn't take that long but I had to put my near syrup on the back burner for a while to do other things.


----------



## JBIV

Mvillecowboy said:


> Ok can song one help me out here I seem to be getting a fair amount of sediment In my bottles and I filtered it 3 times what am I doing wrong?



Once you get it to syup you can kick the temp down. Filter and bottle at 185 - 190 degrees, i think. You are making more niter when you get the temp above 191.

Try to keep your filters warm/hot. This will help the syrup pass through faster. I steam mine before i run syrup through them.

Also helps to pre heat your bottles. You want it at the right temp when you seal it with the lid.

If you bottle it richer that syrup it will form rock candy in your bottle after a while.


----------



## JBIV

CHASINEYES said:


> Lol!
> 
> You make more steam in a minute than I do all day.





I've been there.

This is what I started boiling on.








[/IMG]


I found this thread and read it all the way through. I thought it sounded like a fun project to try. The first year I made like 3 gallons and was hooked. MapleTrader.com is a great site for all syrup information.


----------



## JBIV

Kennybks said:


> and had some over a scoop of vanilla bean ice cream for desert!



My favorite!!!!!!


----------



## meganddeg

JBIV said:


> Once you get it to syup you can kick the temp down. Filter and bottle at 185 - 190 degrees, i think. You are making more niter when you get the temp above 191.
> 
> Try to keep your filters warm/hot. This will help the syrup pass through faster. I steam mine before i run syrup through them.
> 
> Also helps to pre heat your bottles. You want it at the right temp when you seal it with the lid.
> 
> If you bottle it richer that syrup it will form rock candy in your bottle after a while.


I agree with what has been said so far. Let me add another point. I learned the hard way that I was filtering too soon - getting my pan close to point of syrup then taking off the fire, filtering it and finishing it on propane. Make sure that you have reached the point that it is syrup then filter. I have used the wool sleeve/sock in the past but there are pads made of manmade material that work just fine. That supplier in Mason, Michigan is a good place to get such things. Spend a little more and by the basket that holds the filter over your kettle and you won't regret it.


----------



## CHASINEYES

meganddeg said:


> I agree with what has been said so far. Let me add another point. I learned the hard way that I was filtering too soon - getting my pan close to point of syrup then taking off the fire, filtering it and finishing it on propane. Make sure that you have reached the point that it is syrup then filter. I have used the wool sleeve/sock in the past but there are pads made of manmade material that work just fine. That supplier in Mason, Michigan is a good place to get such things. Spend a little more and by the basket that holds the filter over your kettle and you won't regret it.


I believe one manmade material is orlon. I read somewhere that it could be had from a fabric store. Had the wife check with Joann fabrics, they said the have never heard of it, even checked their data system. Lol If I understood what I read correctly, orlon is superior to cotton as cotton will swell and close off.

I had very clean syrup by letting it settle several times throughout the process and transferring to different containers. Poured slowly, I can get away with having zero to very little sediment on each exchange. I filtered mine through about 8 layers of cheese cloth, each layer laid down so thread strands crisscrossed the layer before it. So far I have zero settling. Not sure how this would work on a larger scale or if I will experience sediment later on.


----------



## Mvillecowboy

Thanks guys I am not too worried about it as it is just trace minerals but I just like thr cleaner look. I have been using a man made cloth cone that goes over the pot and I pore into it.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

I filter the sap once before it goes into the evaporation pot using a fine mesh screen. I filter it a second time when it is about double the finished product and still fairly thin. I use a wet, sterilized towel fastened in place along the rim of a pot with a big rubber band and filter it hot. After that final filtering, I reduce it to the desired consistency and bottle in sterilized bottles with no sediment visible. I only make what I can use in a year, which is about .75 to 1.0 gallons. I have been doing it this way for over 20 years.


----------



## CHASINEYES

JBIV said:


> I've been there.
> 
> This is what I started boiling on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> I found this thread and read it all the way through. I thought it sounded like a fun project to try. The first year I made like 3 gallons and was hooked. MapleTrader.com is a great site for all syrup information.


Didn't take you long to move up. Been on maple trader some over the years. My dad and uncle boil every other year or so, I've collected info for them on maple trader in the past. They normally pump out 60 gallons of syrup so it last for quite some time. I decided to do my own for the pleasure of producing something for the household, that and my kids pushed me into it. Rarely do I have to do any sap collection, my two boys enjoy it thus far. I think the suspense of wondering how much ran on any given day keeps them interested, kind of like checking traps. They help their grandpa out as well.


----------



## aroflinger

almost there!










done.


----------



## Wurm Slinger

Mvillecowboy said:


> Ok can song one help me out here I seem to be getting a fair amount of sediment In my bottles and I filtered it 3 times what am I doing wrong?


Once I have boiled down about 50-60 gallons I take it off the arch and filter it through a pre-filter and then filter it again. From there I take it to the propane stove to finish it to 220degrees (we like a thicker syrup). I then filter it through the Orlon filter with several pre-filters also in place. As the syrup slows I remove one of the pre-filters with the niter in it. *Proper filtering takes patients!* Once its run through I place back on stove and bring up to 185-190 degrees, bottle it and then lay them on their side. Comes out clean and clear

Here's a great company to deal with- http://www.leaderevaporator.com/c-38-gravity-maple-syrup-filters.aspx


----------



## aroflinger

Just order some supply's. Just in time for next year.


----------



## Lunkerheaad

Long season yet to go! 150 gallons down 400 to go and counting


----------



## chuckinduck

Nice job lunkerhead. What's the boil rate on those two? I've contemplated going to a barrel stove type setup but got mixed reviews.


----------



## Sprytle

Nice Set-Up Lunker!!

How many taps you got out this year??


----------



## Lunkerheaad

I have 86 taps out now, I got my equipment from a old boy I used to help do it, sadly he passed this winter after a stroke 2 years ago while we were cooking together, I cooked some last year with one cooker tonight is only the second night for me cooking with both but if I would have to guess I could cook 25-30 gallons a hour. I could be wrong. In just getting started alone as I was the wood cutting guy before


----------



## Sprytle

Lunkerheaad said:


> I have 86 taps out now, I got my equipment from a old boy I used to help do it, sadly he passed this winter after a stroke 2 years ago while we were cooking together, I cooked some last year with one cooker tonight is only the second night for me cooking with both but if I would have to guess I could cook 25-30 gallons a hour. I could be wrong. In just getting started alone as I was the wood cutting guy before




Sorry to hear about your friend...Im sure hes smiling with you carrying on his tradition with his equipment!! Looks great, now you just have to find some high school kid to be the new woodcutter guy!! I wish i could help sometime....where is munger anyways???

-Bob


----------



## CaseBones

Boiling down again tonight and have 100+ gals sitting in the yard still overflowing on trees. I haven't had time to collect since 3 days ago. I'll pull those buckets and be done with what I need for the year. I'll be somewhere in the 4-5 gal of syrup for the season. Ended with 2.5 last year as my first year doing it. I boil over propane, and between this year and last I figure if be about breaking even if I were to ever sell. Right now I'm just honing the craft and enjoying the time spent with family. If I ever get efficient I'd like to put some out at a farmers market


----------



## chuckinduck

CaseBones said:


> Boiling down again tonight and have 100+ gals sitting in the yard still overflowing on trees. I haven't had time to collect since 3 days ago. I'll pull those buckets and be done with what I need for the year. I'll be somewhere in the 4-5 gal of syrup for the season. Ended with 2.5 last year as my first year doing it. I boil over propane, and between this year and last I figure if be about breaking even if I were to ever sell. Right now I'm just honing the craft and enjoying the time spent with family. If I ever get efficient I'd like to put some out at a farmers market



If you got sap flowing tonight I want to move Its 13 out. I actually have my ice fishing shanty and a heat lamp over my sap tank right now to keep it from freezing.


----------



## CaseBones

Oh yeah I have ice in the buckets. I'm skimming the ice off and boiling. When I pull the buckets tomorrow I'll be done. Pretty sure they didn't run at all today, but they are topped off anway


----------



## chuckinduck

Had a boil going for about an hour now. She's a bit brisk out this morning.


----------



## Mvillecowboy

Went out to collect today and I have about 100 gallons to boil all frozen solid! Not boiling today


----------



## bigmac

Best thing you can do is pull as much ice out as possible....its frozen water!


----------



## chuckinduck

Put a bow on the sap season tonight. Bring on the walleye and salmon.


----------



## Sprytle

chuckinduck said:


> Put a bow on the sap season tonight. Bring on the walleye and salmon.




Yeah, I think i'll pull em tomorrow...boiled another 90 today, 8 to 8pm. I have about 30 or so to do tomorrow...gettin kind of burned out. My buddy called this morn and said lets go fishin, love to but I cant. He did stop by on the way back home and dropped off 16 big FAT perch for me!! Filleted those tonight for a little cookout while I finish boiling tomorrow...:corkysm55. Good season...I ended up with 5 1/2 gal. I love sugaring, went well, didnt burn anything down, alot of work and I think 3 FULL weekends is enough for me this year.

Thanks All

-Bob


----------



## chuckinduck

Sprytle said:


> Yeah, I think i'll pull em tomorrow...boiled another 90 today, 8 to 8pm. I have about 30 or so to do tomorrow...gettin kind of burned out. My buddy called this morn and said lets go fishin, love to but I cant. He did stop by on the way back home and dropped off 16 big FAT perch for me!! Filleted those tonight for a little cookout while I finish boiling tomorrow...:corkysm55. Good season...I ended up with 5 1/2 gal. I love sugaring, went well, didnt burn anything down, alot of work and I think 3 FULL weekends is enough for me this year.
> 
> Thanks All
> 
> -Bob



Yah once it gets to feel like work I quit. I need to upgrade my arch. It's taking way to long to boil. I'm only getting about 5 gallons an hour. If I could get it to 10gph I would be a happy camper.


----------



## aroflinger

How many of you sell syrup, either commercially, or even a farmers market?


----------



## bobberbill

I don't make that much, but I give most of it to family and friends. They look forward to it, and it makes one of the best gifts there is..


----------



## CHASINEYES

chuckinduck said:


> Yah once it gets to feel like work I quit. I need to upgrade my arch. It's taking way to long to boil. I'm only getting about 5 gallons an hour. If I could get it to 10gph I would be a happy camper.


My friends neighbor has a small wood burning evaporator made by leader. I believe it is called the half pint. 4-5 gal an hour is about all they're designed for. The guy added a hair dryer to his firebox and increased evap by 2 gallons.

Just a little food for thought.


----------



## Martian

last 2 days , not much in the way of sap, so I figured I was done. last night, all empty,. Went put @ 10:30 this morning, got 7 gals, so I guess it is worth one more cook, but I am leaving for N C thurs. morning, so in one way or another, this will be it. Now time for the dumb question of the day. When you guys pull your taps, do you plug the tree?


----------



## bigmac

Yes I plug the hole with a little bit bigger diameter twig. Tap it in with a hammer. Hardly notice where it was a year later. Gives me peace of mind about insects and I hate leaving my trees with an open wound after they give up their sugary goodness!


----------



## tmanmi

Does anyone plug their holes when they call it a season? I did last year with wooden dowels.


----------



## Fishndude

I just leave the holes. The tree will close them up within a couple months, if it is a healthy tree. I wouldn't want to put foreign matter in the hole, as it may inhibit the tree's ability to heal itself.


----------



## bigmac

About foreign matter...never took that into consideration. Something to think about. Thanks


----------



## bobberbill

I've left them open, and plugged them with the newer synthetic wine corks. Wine corks work great if you're a plugger.


----------



## SCOUTER

Pulled 175 gal of sap today and it was still over 2.5 for sugar on hydrometer . Buds on some trees look like it may be the last week to pull sap.


----------



## CHASINEYES

Dumped around 50 gallons of sap that I removed a ton of ice from on Sunday. Sucks, figured I had a good concentrate but some was getting cloudy. Haven't had the time for boiling. Boys and I pulled taps this evening and banked another 50 gallons. Lots of company coming for Easter. Going to try and get a little boiled each evening. Only 3 taps left out. With the exception of a few trees, these soft maple have been slow to bud. Still wouldn't mind trying a small batch from hard maples after easter.


----------



## Fishndude

I really don't think the frozen sap is sugar-free. The concentration of sugar is so low (less than 3%) that I am sure the frozen sap holds sugar. I boil all the sap I collect, unless it is tainted with runoff from tree bark, or something. A couple smallish bugs don't bother me - I just filter them out. I also will boil some cloudy sap, but not if it has been cloudy for a few days. I do my syrup on my kitchen stove yikes, so I try really hard not to waste anything I collect. 

I will add that raw sap seems to be great fertilizer for plants. If I have to dump raw sap, I pour it over flowers in my garden. 

I got 20 gallons of great sap yesterday. Still going strong, and cooking it like crazy. I thought I missed the best part of our season (SE MI), but am hoping for 3 gallons now. That's pretty good for a kitchen operation. :lol:


----------



## Grizzyaries

I boiled down 64 gal of box elder sap to 4 gal so far. Took 25 hrs, just finishing up down to 2 gal. Tastes awsome!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

The group that I usually help out with but didn't get a chance to this year ended their season today. They boiled 5000 gal of sap that produced 85 gal of Pure Delicious Michigan Maple Syrup. I had a buddy snag me some and enjoyed it over a bowl of ice cream Sunday night. Man that is some good stuff. My jug last year may have been over cooked a bit because it had a smokey taste to it which I actually liked more than this years bottle, which must have been cooked the appropriate length.

This year didn't set a record but they still produced more than average. 2 years ago they had over 100 gal of syrup.


----------



## Grizzyaries

This is my 2nd season of only many to come! Going to convert a non working wood stove to an arch evaporater ths summer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fishndude

Just looked at the 10 day forecast, and I imagine my syrup season will come to an end this coming weekend. Temps below freezing Friday, and then not again. I kind of like the 2 week season that nets me a decent haul. Years ago, when we had milder winters, I actually made syrup for close to 8 weeks.


----------



## k9wernet

Either a squirrel has been relieving himself in my sap bucket, or my trees are starting to bud out. Last night's boil was pretty dark:










I've been combining sap with my brother's this year and have sort of lost track, but I'd say we're at 4 or 5 gallons of syrup on the year. Probably have one gallon more when we boil the last of our stored sap.


----------



## Martian

This, my first year, has been fun. I got almost 3 qts, but didn't start until mid - march. I have one more boil of 5 gals or so, and then it is done for me, I am going to N C in the morning. A very learning experience, and reason to get outdoors between ice fishing, and turkey hunting


----------



## Mvillecowboy

Sap is flowing today mt 5 gal buckets are over flowing!


----------



## cstroh

Last few days have been great for me got skittle over 40 gallons last 3 day Hope today is more of the same. last weekend of boiling for me, in between casting for steel behind the house!! Love spring time!


----------



## CHASINEYES

cstroh said:


> Last few days have been great for me got skittle over 40 gallons last 3 day Hope today is more of the same. last weekend of boiling for me, in between casting for steel behind the house!! Love spring time!


Sounds like a nice setup.


----------



## chuckinduck

Should be good for the rest of the week. I was out today looking for signs of strutting toms in the snow and mine were dripping like crazy. Of course it was all going on the ground but it would've been a big day.


----------



## Kennybks

cstroh said:


> Last few days have been great for me got skittle over 40 gallons last 3 day Hope today is more of the same. last weekend of boiling for me, in between casting for steel behind the house!! Love spring time!


Done nearly the same this week in my yard. Calling it as well I think after this weekend. 

Seems like my area their just beginning though. I only got 21 gallons of sap in the first three weeks, and 35 in the last four days. :what:

We'll take it and use it for sure. Gotta do something till ice out!


----------



## jonesy16

Slow go but got it done outside of Powers. Tapped 240 trees.


----------



## CHASINEYES

Looks great jonesy. You had the steam rolling! Working on my last batch now. Once I get everything that's pre-heating in my pots I'm calling it a night and will finish up tomorrow.


----------



## jonesy16

CHASINEYES said:


> Looks great jonesy. You had the steam rolling! Working on my last batch now. Once I get everything that's pre-heating in my pots I'm calling it a night and will finish up tomorrow.


 

Nice, we had some late boils too. Sadly this is the last year we are boilingup here. My dad and my dads college room mate have been doing this for 25+years (along with a few other friends). My dads buddy was diagnosed with Parkinsonsand its getting worse, to the point where it's dangerous, one fall in the wrongspot and it could get ugly. It was great to take part in the last boil. Unfortunatelythis sugar bush is shutting down.


----------



## zollcat111

This is my first year... How do I know when I should stop for the season?


----------



## cstroh

Trees start to bud sap gets bitter can b dis colored


----------



## Sprytle

My finished product for the year...

9- Quarts
17- Pints
9- 12oz Bottles
12- 1/2 Pints
1- 84oz Jar because i ran out of mason jars and bottles, to be packaged later.


----------



## JBIV

Pulled taps last week, missed out on the last push of sap but didn't have the time to boil it anyways. Finished bottling everything on Saturday. Ended up with 17 gals of syrup.:corkysm55 

Glad to see so many first timers go at it this season. I expect you to be bigger and faster next year.

Good work everyone! See you all next year.


----------



## cstroh

Wrapped it up last night, 3 gallons total of liquid gold! 1St season n only 14 taps out. Now to get on building a nice evaporator for next year and add more taps!!


----------



## JBIV

cstroh said:


> Now to get on building a nice evaporator for next year and add more taps!!




That's the spirt!!


----------



## CaseBones

A bit early... But what are some thoughts on how this crumby Michigan winter will affect the sap run


----------



## Fishndude

It all depends on what happens in the next month, or so. If we get enough cold weather that the ground freezes hard, we will have a "normal" spring sap season. If we have a very mild winter, like we had about 5 years ago, you should start tapping sometime around mid-January. The wild-card (for me) is that I tap someone else's trees, and do not want to harm the trees. I don't like to tap if the future weather will be really cold - it could split tapped trees. If we get prolonged days above freezing, and nights below freezing, we could have a phenomenal syrup season. I think I canned up 8 gallons, from 10 taps, in 2010, when we barely had winter.


----------



## CaseBones

Out cutting the tree that took down my power service line, I take a break and look up to notice the maples are starting to bud out. The 10 day shows Sunday as the start of a freeze period...lets hope winter shows up.


----------



## Sprytle

Who else is starting to think about it?? I heard of a operation up north that started tapping the 1st of the year...

Going thru my checklist this weekend to make sure everything is accounted for and ready to go.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

I'm all set for this year. I'm moving later this spring though and my new house has a couple of those maple trees with red leaves in the summer. They are decent sized. Anybody ever heard if they are any good for syrup?


----------



## sinkerswim

Mine worked out great! Last year was my first everything so I'm excited this year. I even read where they tap birch too. What should my checklist look like? I'm small scale with big dreams....


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Trophy Specialist said:


> I'm all set for this year. I'm moving later this spring though and my new house has a couple of those maple trees with red leaves in the summer. They are decent sized. Anybody ever heard if they are any good for syrup?


They have a lower sugar content but produce sap like any other maple tree.


----------



## kroppe

TS 

2 seasons ago I tapped a group of red maples, Acer rubrum, in Connecticut. As luv pointed out the sugar concentration in the red maples is lower than in sugar maples, Acer saccharum. 

The red maples produce sap, and the resulting syrup is good. I also believe the red maples produce less sap than sugars. That was my experience, and I have read this also. 

The grade of syrup I produced was a darker amber than syrup I have made from sugar maples. Could have been my cooking process that made the difference. 

In 2014 I tapped 8 trees and got 14.5 gallons of raw sap, from February 21 until March 26 when the sap started to get cloudy. That is less than 2 gallons of sap per tree for the whole season, very low. The weather wasn't warm that spring and it seemed to go from the depths of winter to spring in a few weeks, at that location in eastern Connecticut.


----------



## Fishndude

The 10 day forecast in SE Michigan looks pretty conducive to sappin. But then it is followed by a week of below freezing temps. The weather's got me thinkin about it, though.


----------



## cstroh

That's we're l am at with this season, it seems like sapping weather, but did the trees get the hard freeze we need for them to produce? This is only my second season tapping....and I don't know what to do! lol can any more experienced folks chime in with their thoughts.....? Im in NW michigan


----------



## Fishndude

If the ground is frozen, and daytimes temps are above freezing/nighttime temps are below freezing, you are in business.


----------



## cstroh

Thanks! That's pretty much what I was thinking, now if I didn't miss the flow these last few days....I just need to decide which warm week coming up I should start. Lol


----------



## 6Speed

Anyone tap Birch? I tried the syrup and caramel made from Birch syrup in Alaska this year and found it to be great stuff. I even ordered some more since returning home. I heard some people tap Birch in Michigan so I'm just looking around for a source I guess. It's pretty good!


----------



## cstroh

If you're buying....I'll make some lol


----------



## 6Speed

It's good! I also bought some caramel for ice creme toping and while its chewier than the regular stuff, it has a great flavor. Not trying to hijack your nice thread, just curious if anyone else tried it and liked it.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

A while back I was watching the show "How it's Made" and they had a large maple syrup operation featured. During the program they mentioned, but did not show, a trade secret pre-process that reduced the evaporation process (boiling). Anybody have an idea of what that process might be?


----------



## sinkerswim

The only downside I found for birch trees is that the ratio is 100 to 1, not like maple at 40 to 1.


----------



## 6Speed

Yep, that seems to make it expensive too from what I've read.


----------



## Fishndude

Trophy Specialist said:


> A while back I was watching the show "How it's Made" and they had a large maple syrup operation featured. During the program they mentioned, but did not show, a trade secret pre-process that reduced the evaporation process (boiling). Anybody have an idea of what that process might be?


Reverse Osmosis? I know it exists, but that is all. I just cook turkey roasting pans of sugar maple sap on my kitchen stove for a couple/few weeks. I add to it as it cooks down, and when it is fairly concentrated, I store it in gallon jugs til I'm ready to can a "big" batch - for me. I usually can at least 2 gallons at a time, unless it is the end of the season, and I'm finishing up the last of it. 

I just looked up Reverse Osmosis, and that is what they were talking about.

https://www.leaderevaporator.com/c-60-reverse-osmosis-machines-and-accessories.aspx

There's a place just south of Lansing (Mason) that sells everything anyone could ever want to make maple syrup. 
http://www.sugarbushsupplies.com/


----------



## Luv2hunteup

It is cooling off more than the last forecast. No sap for you.


----------



## CaseBones

Not any more. Sap done stopped


----------



## kroppe

The forecast is for favorable conditions next week in the west central LP. Above freezing days and below freezing nights. Good weekend to get the taps in and do some harvesting as the week progresses.


----------



## CaseBones

Been trying to read up on it, anybody ever make an evaporating pan out of sheet metal instead of stainless? Thoughts?


----------



## Luv2hunteup

CaseBones said:


> Been trying to read up on it, anybody ever make an evaporating pan out of sheet metal instead of stainless? Thoughts?


There were some pans for sale on Craigslist northern Mi.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

I stopped by RMG Sugarbush in Rudyard on Thursday. They just started to tap because they have so many to do, 28,000 taps takes a while. 

Once the snow leaves the bases of the maples you should get sap flow.


----------



## bfierke

CaseBones said:


> Been trying to read up on it, anybody ever make an evaporating pan out of sheet metal instead of stainless? Thoughts?


Well if your thinking galvanized, that's a big no! Plain sheet metal would rust , go stainless .

Be careful on Craiglist, Ebay , ect... Stainless is a poor conductor of heat so the thinner the better. Alot of those pans are 18 or 16 gauge . They will advertise " heavy duty" , your boil rate will suffer. You want a pan that's 20 gauge. Problem is that thin metal takes talent to tig weld. 

I do know a couple of guys that custom make pans very reasonable. One is near Marquette and the other in NY . Shoot me a pm for info.


----------



## CHASINEYES

We jumped up a couple degrees here in lapeer county the last 2 hours. Still making ice. Saps on hold.


----------



## kroppe

CaseBones said:


> Been trying to read up on it, anybody ever make an evaporating pan out of sheet metal instead of stainless? Thoughts?


Evaporating can be done with hotel pans (food service pans). Available at Gordon Food Service stores or similar, and probably other sources like Craigslist.


----------



## CHASINEYES

CaseBones said:


> Been trying to read up on it, anybody ever make an evaporating pan out of sheet metal instead of stainless? Thoughts?


I think most of the old pans were made of steel. Old timers wiped them down with butter or cooking oil before hanging them up at the end of syrup season to prevent rust. As mentioned already, galvanized would be a no no.


----------



## Martian

today I started gathering stuff for this years season. I am going to tap trees at our archery clubs 3-d course. in the fall, I went through , before the leaves were down, and marked some 60 trees to be tapped. I may be getting in over my head, The weather sure is looking interesting, , 52 by friday


----------



## FSUfishin

Looking at the extended, extended forecast and the temps in the southeast Michigan are in the 20's- low to mid-30's except for this Friday 50+. Last year I tapped half my trees with 16" of snow on the ground and I think it was 2 weeks before sap flowed, and I believe those taps were healed by the time the big push came because those trees were the lowest producing. What are the thoughts? Tap now? Or wait? My grandpa used to tell me to look for morels after the first 70 degree day, it's not science but I swear mushrooms show up after that first 70 degree day! Anyone have any rules of thumb on when to tap? I tap 30-60 trees a spring.


----------



## CHASINEYES

One of the major producers in my area has his hoses set in place, complete with taps. But, he hasn't tapped yet, they're just hanging at the ready... A friend of mine, who's family taps 3-500 for as long as I remember, won't be tapping with this weekends short lived warmth. He claims holes start to heal if tapped too early. I personally don't see much to get excited about, yet.


----------



## Martian

I am not ready to tap yet, but want to get my arch set up, some wood cut, and make sure my stuff is. ready to go. so I think the fri, warmup may be a good day to get some of that done


----------



## FSUfishin

Good call I am going to wait a little bit, just very anxious, with a limited ice this season all I have been doing is getting projects done this winter. I'm building a barrel stove and welding in the flat top for my stainless steel cook pan that I fabbed years ago. I think in addition to the new stove I'm going to do some pre heat coils around the exhaust flue for my auto-feed system. Have you guys ever done the pre-heat prior to dumping into the cook pan? I'm evolving from a pot hanging on a chain over an open fire 20 yrs ago to a cinder block fire pit with a make-shift auto feed(last year, photo). You can see the stacked cinderblocks, Rubbermaid tote(clear and marked at 5 gallon intervals to watch efficiency)tote is fitted with pvc drain and valve to control flow to rate of evaporation, I also had a piece of angle across the front with a "door" to hang off of it(door is off in the picture), I used a piece of sheet metal in the back to run the vent thru but I didn't use a draft controller. This setup I was able to boil 8- 14 gallons an hour but it was not consistent. I think I lost a lot of efficiency dumping cold sap into boiling pan as well as not controlling draft easily. This year a barrel stove-draft control- auto feed- preheat system in on the fab table. Sorry about the picture its the only one that I could find. My goal is to be efficient but also have a cooking station that can be easily put away for the season. I can't wait to get the kids back out in the early spring woods. Post some pictures of what you guys set up for cooking maple, there are 56 pages to go through and I know pics have been posted but maybe a new thread for the 2016 season wouldn't be a bad idea!

And my wife says would be productive if I didn't fish or hunt.... I think she might be on to something! hahaha


----------



## Luv2hunteup

I'll be welding up a wood fired evaporator for my neighbor in the next few days. It's already tacked together so the hard part is done. I'll post a picture once it's complete.


----------



## kroppe

Great pic FSU.


----------



## Tryin2

love the pic fsu looks like your boys are around the same age as mine


----------



## FSUfishin

Yeah they are 3&4 and a ton of fun right now. They can't wait to get to sapping, I think mostly because they love the pancakes and syrup but what a great time to be in the timber with the boys, sapping then morels then bluegills then foodplots.... Gosh I can't wait!


----------



## JBIV

I got my yard trees tapped after work last night. 33 of my 70ish taps. I will get my woodlot trees done tomorrow.

Hold on to your hats, here we go!!!!!


----------



## FSUfishin

JBIV- Are they flowing at all? Keep us posted I will be interested to hear. I think I am going to throw a few taps along the open field up today.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

The15 day forecast for S. MI shows decent conditions through Sunday, but then continued cold through March 4. I'm still going to wait.


----------



## sinkerswim

I threw in 6 taps an hour ago. Sap is flowing!


----------



## kroppe

Saw some blue sap collecting bags hanging from trees and buckets with blue hoses running into them, on a drive through OH and PA today. The season is here!


----------



## JBIV

On the way home I stopped at a couple of my buckets that got tipped over by the wind. They were 1/4 full!! I guess I better wash out my sap tank tomorrow. 

I was surprised there was that much in the buckets already. The wood was dry as dust yesterday when I tapped. I figured it would take a couple days for the trees to wake up.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

I spent the day welding up an evaporator for a neighbor. He has putting taps in, I believe he is up to 200 here in Cheboygan county. 

Test run with water.


----------



## bfierke

Had a really good run today. 425 gallons of 1.8% .


----------



## SCOUTER

Plan on putting taps in this weekend...........


----------



## kroppe

Luv2 looks great. Is there a flue or heat exchanger system in that unit or is the evap pan flat on the fire facing surface?

bfierke nice haul! How many taps?


----------



## Luv2hunteup

kroppe said:


> Luv2 looks great. Is there a flue or heat exchanger system in that unit or is the evap pan flat on the fire facing surface?
> 
> bfierke nice haul! How many taps?


The evaporator pan is bottom supported around the perimeter but is open to the fire.


----------



## JBIV

Looks great Luv2! 

With 200 taps I got a feeling your neighbor may be asking you weld up a expansion to double the size of that evaporator next year.


----------



## JBIV

Picked up 64 gals today. The buckets were overflowing. Put the rest of the taps in at the woodlot.


----------



## bobberbill

I tapped 6 trees today. A couple had sap running before I got the hole cleaned out. 2 seemed to still be dry. Ice blew up, so time to switch hobbies..


----------



## FSUfishin

Well I got 20 taps in at 430 today, already have 15 gallons! Planning on on other 20 tomorrow. I did some welding myself today... Test run with water tomorrow I need to see how the pre-heat system will work.


----------



## kroppe

Looks good FSU. Appears that a few guys could band together to form a nascent industry in the production of sap evaporation systems!  I recall that stove making was a former industry in 1800s Detroit...


----------



## Martian

hey fsu, with hat copper coil, ( worm), looks like it would second for a still, " sapshine"


----------



## Luv2hunteup

FSUfishin said:


> Well I got 20 taps in at 430 today, already have 15 gallons! Planning on on other 20 tomorrow. I did some welding myself today... Test run with water tomorrow I need to see how the pre-heat system will work.


Are you going to add a float valve in the pan for the preheater.


----------



## FSUfishin

Thanks kroppe! Luv2hunt I was thinking a copper float valve but with a boil going I was worried about it bouncing the float and thus over flowing the pan. I'm going to use a valve and just "meter" with a flow consistant with the evaporation rate. I did it last year and it seemed to work well. The only problem was the cold sap in the pan was reducing efficiently I'm hoping the "still" style this year will pre-heat. If it doesn't work maybe I can make some maple bourbon!


----------



## FSUfishin

Luv2hunt. I did a test run with my fresh build evaporator. I'm a little disappointed. I didn't get a good solid boil out of it so I have a few questions on yours or anyone who has one similar.
I have 16ga black iron stove top and a 16ga 316ss pan. I need to grind a few welds to make it lay flat against each other there appears to be a small air gap between the pan and stove top. Will this help the boil? Also I have no flue draft damper? Do I need one? I see you have fire bricks in the bottom of your burn box I'm planning on adding some to mine will this help put more heat to the top? I'm sure it just needs some fine tuning but I think these 3 things could potentially be what I'm missing. Let me know some thoughts. 




Luv2hunteup said:


> I spent the day welding up an evaporator for a neighbor. He has putting taps in, I believe he is up to 200 here in Cheboygan county.
> 
> Test run with water.
> 
> 
> View attachment 205875
> 
> View attachment 205876
> 
> View attachment 205877


----------



## Luv2hunteup

The stove we built has an open top. The SS pan is just perimeter supported allowing direct fire to pan contact. 

SS is a poor heat conductor. I think the pan is 18ga but could be 20ga. The surface is flat to keep a good seal between the pan and top of the evaporator. 

At this time we do not have an intake damper. That will be determined as we go. The plan is to use the door until we figure out how far to keep it cracked for heat control. 

We will probably turn the fire brick 90 degrees to capture more heat escaping through the sidewall or add another full brick.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

Some of you have impressive operations that make my efforts seems minuscule. I just tap three big maple trees in my back yard and when I get enough for about 1/2 gallon of syrup, I'm done. Boiling is done in a big pot over a propane stove.


----------



## FSUfishin

Man guys those are some great photos! Jbiv that is impressive! Trophy, I went from 27 gallons of sap a year to my new goal of 400 gallons, And my operation is is purely for family fun. Fractional to most everyone. I ran 40 gallons so far today waiting for it to cook down a little further now. I will snap some action photos tomorrow. Tis the season, in three weeks I will be tired of it but weekend pancake breakfasts will be worth it!!! Happy hauling, cooking, and packing all!


----------



## FSUfishin

Jbiv quick question, explain to me the divided evaporator pan. Do the divides all need to be equal height? Does it cut down boil time? Do you get syrup at the end or do you still need to finish boil?


----------



## wallyg

When there is ice in My collection buckets
is it frozen water, or frozen sap...............?
Should it be discarded?


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Sap is 98-99% water and it will freeze. For our shake down run we boiled down about 3 gallons of frozen sap. It tasted just fine. We started with a small fire to melt the frozen sap so it didn't scorch the pan.


----------



## sinkerswim

Trophy Specialist said:


> Some of you have impressive operations that make my efforts seems minuscule. I just tap three big maple trees in my back yard and when I get enough for about 1/2 gallon of syrup, I'm done. Boiling is done in a big pot over a propane stove.


I am part of that team too! Only two trees in my yard but they are productive.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

Here's the 15 day forecast for S. MI. I'm targeting March 7-13 as a good looking window where the sap should really flow. 
------------------

15-Day Forecast [Updated: Feb 28 2016 / 08:32 AM EST ]
Day High Temp. Low Temp. Wind Speed/Dir. Humidity Comfort Level UV Index Precip. Probability 24hr. Precip. Total
Sun, Feb 28








Light rain. High level clouds. Cool. 53°F 38°F 22 mph / SW 72% 45°F Minimal 94% 0.10"
Mon, Feb 29








Flurries late. High level clouds. Chilly. 43°F 28°F 21 mph / W 64% 32°F Minimal 38% 0.00"
Tue, Mar 1








Snow. Overcast. Cold. 28°F 22°F 10 mph / ENE 76% 18°F Minimal 87% 4.11"
Wed, Mar 2








Flurries early. Decreasing cloudiness. Cold. 27°F 17°F 9 mph / NW 64% 17°F Minimal 38% 0.00"
Thu, Mar 3








Scattered clouds. Cold. 25°F 11°F 7 mph / NE 58% 15°F Low 28% 
Fri, Mar 4








Scattered clouds. Cold. 28°F 6°F 8 mph / ESE 57% 17°F Low 31% 
Sat, Mar 5








Flurries late. Scattered clouds. Chilly. 36°F 15°F 15 mph / S 66% 25°F Low 30% 1.00"
Sun, Mar 6








a mixture of sun and clouds. Cool. 42°F 28°F 5 mph / SSW 81% 38°F Minimal 5% 
Mon, Mar 7








More sun than clouds. Chilly. 40°F 30°F 5 mph / WSW 76% 36°F Low 0% 
Tue, Mar 8








Showers late. More clouds than sun. Cool. 47°F 35°F 16 mph / WSW 79% 40°F Minimal 57% 0.28"
Wed, Mar 9








Showers late. More sun than clouds. Cool. 48°F 35°F 6 mph / E 84% 45°F Low 20% 0.09"
Thu, Mar 10








Partly cloudy. Cool. 54°F 41°F 7 mph / SE 86% 51°F Low 10% 
Fri, Mar 11








a few showers. Mostly cloudy. Cool. 59°F 50°F 9 mph / SSE 87% 57°F Minimal 55% 0.19"
Sat, Mar 12








Showers late. Mostly cloudy. Cool. 61°F 50°F 5 mph / S 86% 61°F Minimal 66% 0.27"
Sun, Mar 13








Showers early. Mostly cloudy. Cool. 58°F 37°F 9 mph / SSW 73% 56°F Minimal 50% 0.15"
Charts


----------



## sinkerswim

Trophy Specialist said:


> Here's the 15 day forecast for S. MI. I'm targeting March 7-13 as a good looking window where the sap should really flow.
> ------------------
> 
> 15-Day Forecast [Updated: Feb 28 2016 / 08:32 AM EST ]
> Day High Temp. Low Temp. Wind Speed/Dir. Humidity Comfort Level UV Index Precip. Probability 24hr. Precip. Total
> Sun, Feb 28
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Light rain. High level clouds. Cool. 53°F 38°F 22 mph / SW 72% 45°F Minimal 94% 0.10"
> Mon, Feb 29
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flurries late. High level clouds. Chilly. 43°F 28°F 21 mph / W 64% 32°F Minimal 38% 0.00"
> Tue, Mar 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow. Overcast. Cold. 28°F 22°F 10 mph / ENE 76% 18°F Minimal 87% 4.11"
> Wed, Mar 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flurries early. Decreasing cloudiness. Cold. 27°F 17°F 9 mph / NW 64% 17°F Minimal 38% 0.00"
> Thu, Mar 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scattered clouds. Cold. 25°F 11°F 7 mph / NE 58% 15°F Low 28%
> Fri, Mar 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scattered clouds. Cold. 28°F 6°F 8 mph / ESE 57% 17°F Low 31%
> Sat, Mar 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flurries late. Scattered clouds. Chilly. 36°F 15°F 15 mph / S 66% 25°F Low 30% 1.00"
> Sun, Mar 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a mixture of sun and clouds. Cool. 42°F 28°F 5 mph / SSW 81% 38°F Minimal 5%
> Mon, Mar 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More sun than clouds. Chilly. 40°F 30°F 5 mph / WSW 76% 36°F Low 0%
> Tue, Mar 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Showers late. More clouds than sun. Cool. 47°F 35°F 16 mph / WSW 79% 40°F Minimal 57% 0.28"
> Wed, Mar 9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Showers late. More sun than clouds. Cool. 48°F 35°F 6 mph / E 84% 45°F Low 20% 0.09"
> Thu, Mar 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Partly cloudy. Cool. 54°F 41°F 7 mph / SE 86% 51°F Low 10%
> Fri, Mar 11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a few showers. Mostly cloudy. Cool. 59°F 50°F 9 mph / SSE 87% 57°F Minimal 55% 0.19"
> Sat, Mar 12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Showers late. Mostly cloudy. Cool. 61°F 50°F 5 mph / S 86% 61°F Minimal 66% 0.27"
> Sun, Mar 13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Showers early. Mostly cloudy. Cool. 58°F 37°F 9 mph / SSW 73% 56°F Minimal 50% 0.15"
> Charts


Thanks for the heads up! On my second run now.


----------



## wallyg

Thank You . Was not sure to get rid of it, or cook er down.
Small hobby operation here near Forestville. Only tap 4 
trees and do about 2 gallons a year. More than enough for Us
Good flow since yesterday- got 8 gallons sap today.


----------



## kroppe

I would throw out skim ice in a bucket on the tree.


----------



## JBIV

FSUfishin said:


> Jbiv quick question, explain to me the divided evaporator pan. Do the divides all need to be equal height? Does it cut down boil time? Do you get syrup at the end or do you still need to finish boil?



The divided pan works like this. You add sap from the preheater at one end, the sap has to flow to the end of that run, then there is a cut through into the next chamber and it flows to the end another cut through into the last chamber. The sap in that last chamber has been in the pan the longest. I can get it close to syrup, I finish it off over propane to control the heat better. The benefit is after I get the pan sweet, I can pull off a couple gals of near syrup when it's ready. I don't gave to wait to reduce the whole pan. Kind of a continuos process.


----------



## Fishndude

Looking at the 10-day forecast for SE Michigan, our season may only last another 8-10 days, or so. Lows well above freezing after next weekend will kill the sap run. Get it while you can.


----------



## JBIV

Fishndude said:


> Looking at the 10-day forecast for SE Michigan, our season may only last another 8-10 days, or so. Lows well above freezing after next weekend will kill the sap run. Get it while you can.


 
I hope not. But I'm afraid you might be right.


----------



## bfierke

Skim ice in a bucket or bag is nature's way of running a reverse osmosis. Throw it out ! 

Been a great season so far, 63 gallons made by March 1st . I need this next few days to catch up. I have syrup all over in the sugarhouse .


----------



## Martian

Rough day, cooked all the sap out of my 55 gal barrel,and got it cooked down to almost done. Drained one pan to finish inside, went to get the other one, and it was too late, a bubbling mass of brown tar . So I took it off in an attempt to go get it soaking, then thought about the last pan to take it off so it would not burn . .While taking it off, I rested it on the side of the arch, and it was unbalanced , and dumped into the fire. I think people could have heard me a mile away. also ,I could not gather anymore , as the jugs are all frozen, good times


----------



## bobberbill

That's a tough one.. We always learn from our mishaps. Any chance for maple candy??


----------



## JBIV

Wow! That is a rough day.


----------



## bobberbill

I checked my buckets today. Trees must have went back to sleep.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Sap flow is right around the corner. Starting Sunday there are 12 days in a row above 40 in the forecast for the Cheboygan area.


----------



## James Dymond

Luv2hunteup said:


> Sap flow is right around the corner. Starting Sunday there are 12 days in a row above 40 in the forecast for the Cheboygan area.


doesn't look good, not going to be cold enough at night.


----------



## k9wernet

15 taps, just north of 20 gallons today. Probably would have had more, but 10 of those taps run to 1 gallon jugs that were overflowing.

We've finished 3 gallons of syrup so far, so if we have one or two more good days I'll be happy. Nothing to write home about, but enough to keep us in syrup for the year.


----------



## k9wernet

Trophy Specialist said:


> Put three taps in yesterday and have seven gallons today. Flowing very strong. Started boiling this afternoon in a six gallon pot over a propane stove. Can evaporate about five gallons per day.


We usually boil over wood at my brother's house but on Sunday I had 8 gallons I wanted to do at my house, so propane was my only option. I set up a chafing dish that holds 3-3.5 gal on a two burner camp stove and it cooked down really fast.










I don't know what your setup looks like, but when you say 6 gallon "pot" I imagine you mean a stock pot. That's what I used my first year, and I found that by switching to a pan and increasing the surface area, I drastically reduced my boil time... which means $$$ when you're using propane!


----------



## trophy18

I've got 11 taps and got 2 gallons today. My Neigbor across the road has 22 taps and got over 40 gallons. This is worse than watching a guy next to ya nailing walleye and not getting a bite!! Last year I came home a few times after work and had over 3 gallons in each pail. Driving the struggle bus


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Flow is just starting around here. We got 6 gallons today. Lots of snow and ice in the woods yet. Maybe rain tonight into Tuesday. Let the games begin


----------



## sinkerswim

How much did you get from your 8 gallon boil? I was able to get a quart which seemed like a pretty good ratio. Would appreciate a comparison.


----------



## k9wernet

sinkerswim said:


> How much did you get from your 8 gallon boil? I was able to get a quart which seemed like a pretty good ratio. Would appreciate a comparison.


We've been getting a pretty consisted 40:1, so the 8 gallons was probably 2/3 of a quart. We're tapping four sugar maple, three silver, and a red, and boil to 219.5-220 on a digital thermometer.


----------



## Mvillecowboy

Anyone know where I can find a boiling pan/ pot used?


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Mvillecowboy said:


> Anyone know where I can find a boiling pan/ pot used?


Watch craigslist.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

It''s flowing hard again this moring. I have a spotting scope on a tripod trained on one of my taps and it is dripping at more than one drop per second. My goal is 30 gallons of sap for 3/4 gallon of syrup.


----------



## Liver and Onions

Trophy Specialist said:


> .....
> ........... I have a spotting scope on a tripod trained on one of my taps ............




L & O


----------



## cstroh

I got 10 taps in Friday, not a drop till yesterday. Collected 13 gallons and they were still flowing good last night. Hope too have a good stock for an all weekend boil by Friday!!


----------



## Trophy Specialist

k9wernet said:


> We usually boil over wood at my brother's house but on Sunday I had 8 gallons I wanted to do at my house, so propane was my only option. I set up a chafing dish that holds 3-3.5 gal on a two burner camp stove and it cooked down really fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what your setup looks like, but when you say 6 gallon "pot" I imagine you mean a stock pot. That's what I used my first year, and I found that by switching to a pan and increasing the surface area, I drastically reduced my boil time... which means $$$ when you're using propane!


I do realize that a bigger pan would be more efficient, but I don't have one and I'm in no rush with the small amount of sap I'm reducing. I just need enough syrup for me for the year. My wife does not even like maple syrup. I can use about 1/2 to 3/4 of a gallon per year. The pot I use is a stainless steel one that's about as wide as it is tall. I don't fill it up all the way. I use the same pot to brew beer (boil wart) and to boil skulls in my taxidermy work. It works fine for me and sees a lot of use.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

I just emptied my buckets and had nine gallons from my three taps during a 13 hours run. One of them had a lot of ants in the bucket and that was the bucket that was almost full.


----------



## bobberbill

Ants won't go thru the filter. Little protein.. Throw a splash or 2 of beer in there, too..!!


----------



## Trophy Specialist

bobberbill said:


> Ants won't go thru the filter. Little protein.. Throw a splash or 2 of beer in there, too..!!


Bugs in the sap doesn't bother me and they filter out. Last year though I had a squirrel crap in one of my buckets, which is a deal breaker.


----------



## CHASINEYES

Trophy Specialist said:


> Bugs in the sap doesn't bother me and they filter out. Last year though I had a squirrel crap in one of my buckets, which is a deal breaker.


Lmao! I picked up food grade buckets with lids from TSC last year. Plastic taps with 5/16 hose and 5/16 drilled hole in bucket lids. No rain, no ants and no squirrel poop.


----------



## k9wernet

Trophy Specialist said:


> I just emptied my buckets and had nine gallons from my three taps during a 13 hours run. One of them had a lot of ants in the bucket and that was the bucket that was almost full.


mmm flavor!


----------



## Trophy Specialist

CHASINEYES said:


> Lmao! I picked up food grade buckets with lids from TSC last year. Plastic taps with 5/16 hose and 5/16 drilled hole in bucket lids. No rain, no ants and no squirrel poop.


I do have a covers but just to keep the rain out. If a squirrel craps in my sap then that gives me a good excuse to have a squirrel dinner. I also have a 50 foot rule too. If they get within 50' of my house then they are in mortal danger. The hose method does sound pretty good though.


----------



## bobberbill

Trophy Specialist said:


> Bugs in the sap doesn't bother me and they filter out. Last year though I had a squirrel crap in one of my buckets, which is a deal breaker.


That's the batch you give away!!


----------



## cstroh

Buddy stopped to check my taps just now, says over 30 gallons today! Now I got real work to do after work! Lol


----------



## JBIV

BEAVER1 said:


> how long will my sap last in my garage at 50degs ?



From what I've been told it keeps a little better than milk. So anything over 41 degrees the clock is ticking. If it gets real Cloudy and has a off smell it's no good. 

Some of my yard trees are still giving me full 4 gal buckets of clear sap every day this week. The trick is keeping it cold enough to save it until the weekend when I can boil. 

I made a deal with the meat market down the road and have been putting buckets of sap in his freezer. Each day I dump in fresh 4 gal sap cubes into my storage tank.









I hope it will make it.


----------



## CHASINEYES

If you do have some get cloudy and you decide to dump. Wash the container before re- use.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

bfierke said:


> Plugging the holes is not necessary and if fact it can do more harm to the tree.


Holes left open get bugs in them which can attack the tree. Foam plugs prevent that and as the hole heals the plug pops out. The hole is also not leaking sap when plugged properly, which attracts more bugs. I just use foam packing peanuts. I've been doing this for over 20 years.


----------



## cstroh

Trophy Specialist said:


> Holes left open get bugs in them which can attack the tree. Foam plugs prevent that and as the hole heals the plug pops out. The hole is also not leaking sap when plugged properly, which attracts more bugs. I just use foam packing peanuts. I've been doing this for over 20 years.


Well get them plugged and boiled down so you can get us a walleye report out of Au Gres !! Lol im thinking about pushing the Ice out so I can launch !


----------



## Martian

Question about the weather. In the last 4 days, all over freezing, I have collected 65 gals, then 45, 25, 4.. The weather in a week or so, shows a return to above/below the freeze mark. So do you pull the taps, or wait and see ? All of my sap remains clear at this time


----------



## Sprytle

Sap was good and clear until yesterday. Most all pails had yellow sap. Its done for me. I also noticed that the bigger guys a few miles down had already pulled all their bags. Got about 75 gal to do up tomorrow.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

The open areas are doing well. The maples along the lake are just waking up. Still lots of snow and ice here. Next week?


----------



## bfierke

Trophy Specialist said:


> Holes left open get bugs in them which can attack the tree. Foam plugs prevent that and as the hole heals the plug pops out. The hole is also not leaking sap when plugged properly, which attracts more bugs. I just use foam packing peanuts. I've been doing this for over 20 years.




" No, do not plug the holes. Trees can compartmentalize the wound just fine without it. Plugging them just inserts a foreign body that itself can soak up moisture and then rot, possibly impeding the tree's healing process and making the wound bigger. Same thing with painting or tarring over a cut limb....don't, just leave it alone. " 

This quote is from Dr Tim Perkins at the University of Vermont . They would be considered " the Maple Experts " when it comes to studies and experiments on everything in maple production . 

Lots of information for all no matter how large or small your operation is at their website . Lots of publications on tapping guidelines , vacuum, filtering , ect.... Great resource and a good way to dispell some of those " maple myths".


----------



## chuckinduck

Fire lit at 5am. Time for the best part of the process. Darkness in the woods with nothing but a crackling fire and boiling pans.


----------



## Tryin2

Nice set up


----------



## Luv2hunteup

We finally got some decent sap flow today. It just starting along the shores of Lake Huron. Weather looks good for more sap.


----------



## CHASINEYES

Boiled 30 gallons of sap from soft maple down to this. Almost candied it with a bad thermometer. Cut the heat and ran to the house for a different thermometer. Ended up thick sweet syrup. Probably the best maple flavored syrup to date for me. Still have syrup left from last year. This year my efforts were to keep the kids interested.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Boiling at 5-6 gallons per hour. Still fine tuning firing and sap feed rate. Our wood is still in the damp side. Next year it will be property covered.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

From my 30 gallons of sap I finished and bottled about 104 ounces or a little better than 3/4 of a gallons of syrup. It's cooling now and I jut refrigerate it.


----------



## kroppe

Luv Are to boiling to finished syrup with that rig, or decanting and finishing on another heat source?


----------



## Mvillecowboy

How long is maple syrup good for when left unfrozen in the bottle?


----------



## Trophy Specialist

Mvillecowboy said:


> How long is maple syrup good for when left unfrozen in the bottle?


Done properly, mine last at least one year in the frig.


----------



## chuckinduck

Mvillecowboy said:


> How long is maple syrup good for when left unfrozen in the bottle?


Mine is left unrefrigerated all year and is as good as the day I made it. Finishing off a gallon now. I probably shouldn't be writing this close to the final draw.


----------



## chuckinduck

Luv2hunteup said:


> Boiling at 5-6 gallons per hour. Still fine tuning firing and sap feed rate. Our wood is still in the damp side. Next year it will be property covered.
> View attachment 208138


I'm surprised that's all your doing from a boil rate. I figured that new rig would be close to ten or more.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

kroppe said:


> Luv Are to boiling to finished syrup with that rig, or decanting and finishing on another heat source?


We are finishing with propane. Filter right off the pan into the SS fryer pot.


----------



## CHASINEYES

chuckinduck said:


> Thanks. I may have to look into a blower. I wonder if one of those air duct blowers would work?


My friends neighbor used an old hairdryer to experiment with. He ended up with a blower. I cant remember the details now, but there was a noticeable increase in evaporation. A short section of exhaust pipe could place the dryer back away from heat.


----------



## FSUfishin

Try to find a 100 cfm or less squirrel cage blower. A propeller blade fan won't build static pressure and will be difficult to garantee performance just put a cheap light dimmer switch on it. I bet you could find a good one on eBay or surplus center for CHEAP! I can snap some photos of mine and post later


----------



## Martian

I have left my taps in intentionally for the weather we are about to experience. I would really like one more run. fingers x'd


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Still patiently waiting for warmer days. 25 right now heading to 22 tonight. The forecast has us in the 20s for the next full week. Snow is finally starting to disappear so we get a bit of sap flow when the sun is out.


----------



## DirtySteve

FSUfishin said:


> Try to find a 100 cfm or less squirrel cage blower. A propeller blade fan won't build static pressure and will be difficult to garantee performance just put a cheap light dimmer switch on it. I bet you could find a good one on eBay or surplus center for CHEAP! I can snap some photos of mine and post later


I see alot of 20-30CFM 12V squirrel cage blowers on ebay for $5-10....do you think those would be strong enough?


----------



## chuckinduck

FSUfishin said:


> Try to find a 100 cfm or less squirrel cage blower. A propeller blade fan won't build static pressure and will be difficult to garantee performance just put a cheap light dimmer switch on it. I bet you could find a good one on eBay or surplus center for CHEAP! I can snap some photos of mine and post later


Pics would be great. Thanks


----------



## chuckinduck

Martian said:


> I have left my taps in intentionally for the weather we are about to experience. I would really like one more run. fingers x'd


Based on what I collected lastnight it is about to pick up again today or tomorrow. I have a tree I call my scout tap that's right next to my house. It's one of my top producing trees. If it's not running I don't collect. It started running again yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Martian

nice, I went to the club last night with similar results, most had an inch or so , but a half dozen were near overflow. Have a jam session to go play at today,/and then will go check them later this evening. weird year


----------



## chuckinduck

Martian said:


> nice, I went to the club last night with similar results, most had an inch or so , but a half dozen were near overflow. Have a jam session to go play at today,/and then will go check them later this evening. weird year


It's definitely been a hard year for consistency.


----------



## Martian

I just got back from gathering sap, probably only got 15 gals or so. Not as good as I thought today would be, but you really can't tell


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Yesterday It was 14*F when I got up. Sap flow has been spotty but it looks like better weather is coming. We have only gathered 50 gallons so far. 

We did another test boil on Saturday afternoon after adding a grate, modifying intake air under the grate and splitting the wood smaller. It improved the evaporation rate. We are both learning. Maple trader is a wealth of info. A sugar shack is already in the planning stages.


----------



## JBIV

Luv2hunteup said:


> A sugar shack is already in the planning stages.


Awesome!!


----------



## FSUfishin

The trees have opened up well in the last two days here in Fenton 50 gallons on 40 taps. The last two days have progressively been getting better. I was surprised to see the quality of the sap as well was clear. Looks like me delaying pulling taps and putting the evaporator away was a good bet. This weekend should be a good boil.


----------



## bfierke

I agree with FSU, last 2 days have been getting better . Boiled 1100 gallons since Monday. Sap is running good today.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Over a foot of snow in the forecast for this area by midday Thursday. We got at least 4" today.


----------



## Martian

I did go out yesterday to check taps, and most were dry. I re- drilled, w/ a slightly smaller bit, maybe a 1/4 in. deeper, and most of those opened up again


----------



## chuckinduck

Martian said:


> I did go out yesterday to check taps, and most were dry. I re- drilled, w/ a slightly smaller bit, maybe a 1/4 in. deeper, and most of those opened up again


Mine did that when we got that warm up so I retapped all those that had screeched to a halt. Production picked right back up. I'll be up bright and early Saturday boiling. Buds are starting to swell. Next week will be my last week collecting and then I'm done.


----------



## chuckinduck

Here is my last minute ******* blower for this weekend. Hoping to increase the gph enough so I'm not out there all day.


----------



## Martian

nice. Next year, I am going to do a more permanent arch, and I just found an old oil tank somebody threw out in the woods 2 doors down.


----------



## Liver and Onions

Tours, demos & pancakes: April 2nd. Lapeer Co.

http://www.scribd.com/doc/305656072/03-23-16#scribd

Only announcement that I could find. You will need to scroll down about an inch to the ad.

L & O


----------



## Luv2hunteup

We will be starting a boil in a couple of hours. We collected about 30 gallons this week in spite of two snow storms and 20" of snow accumulation. I spent half of yesterday plowing snow and the other half collecting sap plus enjoying the sunshine. We have plenty of snow now to keep our sap storage barrel cool.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

We bottled 7 pints yesterday and collected 40 gallons of sap so far today. 100% chance of rain later this afternoon will delay today's boil. Sap is just starting to flow good in the trees that get good sun. Shaded trees our not producing sap yet. Our sap storage barrel is buried in a snow bank so no worries about keeping it cold for a better day.

With the changes we have made we are up to 7-8 gallons per hour on the evaporation rate with a 2'x3' flat pan. Next year out firewood will be seasoned.


----------



## chuckinduck

Luv2hunteup said:


> We bottled 7 pints yesterday and collected 40 gallons of sap so far today. 100% chance of rain later this afternoon will delay today's boil. Sap is just starting to flow good in the trees that get good sun. Shaded trees our not producing sap yet. Our sap storage barrel is buried in a snow bank so no worries about keeping it cold for a better day.
> 
> With the changes we have made we are up to 7-8 gallons per hour on the evaporation rate with a 2'x3' flat pan. Next year out firewood will be seasoned.


Gotta love improving boil rates. We boiled down 60 gals last weekend and only yielded 1 gal and a pint. Sign that our season is winding down here. This weekend is my final boil. Looks like it'll be a snowy one. Good ole Michigan


----------



## DirtySteve

I really have the bug after making the small amount we did this ur. I am hooked on the Maple trader site. I like the unique inventions that peopl come up with. I am already thinking about a homemade reverse osmosis system.....fun to build stuff!


----------



## Luv2hunteup

The trees around here are still waking up. Some have only produced a little bit of sap. Today was a 60 gallon boil day but it started snowing so we didn't boil everything we collected. Well finish what we boiled tomorrow. We won't have above freezing until next week so I'll catch up on a few other things.


----------



## Liver and Onions

Liver and Onions said:


> Tours, demos & pancakes: April 2nd. Lapeer Co.
> 
> http://www.scribd.com/doc/305656072/03-23-16#scribd
> 
> Only announcement that I could find. You will need to scroll down about an inch to the ad.
> 
> L & O


bump


----------



## kroppe

Luv what ratio or sugar content are you seeing now? With your trees seeming to be behind the SLP I'm curious if the sugar content is high which would be typical of early season.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

kroppe said:


> Luv what ratio or sugar content are you seeing now? With your trees seeming to be behind the SLP I'm curious if the sugar content is high which would be typical of early season.


We were curious of the same thing. Yesterday we know we boiled down 60 gallons of sap. When we finish the syrup we will have a better idea. This batch will be for our stash so we will probably finish to 68 Brix. Our goal is 10 gallons for the year. It will be shared with family and friends.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

kroppe said:


> Luv what ratio or sugar content are you seeing now? With your trees seeming to be behind the SLP I'm curious if the sugar content is high which would be typical of early season.


We finished to 59 Brix @ 209F. 5 quarts syrup for 60 gallons. Sugar content of sap is low.

18F when I got up today. About 8" of snow since noon plus it's still snowing hard. Goofy spring weather.


----------



## Martian

I just came into contact w/ an oil drum, that I intend to convert next year. I have been on mapletrader to ask for pointers, but thought I would try here also. any pics , inside and out of your oil arches?


----------



## CaptainNorthwood

Here is how I did mine. I bought a wood burning stove from a guy who makes them in Imlay City. I cut the top out and welded a frame into the top and then welded sheet metal panels on the sides. I am in Oxford if you ever want to swing by and look at it for ideas. I am sure there are other ways to build them but this worked very well for me.


----------



## Martian

CN, that is a very clean looking unit, nice job


----------



## Liver and Onions

My friend ended his production over a week ago. Sugar content got too low so even with RO equipment, it just wasn't worth continuing. Production was down about 15% this year from normal. He did say as he was pulling taps the last few days that trees on north facing slopes were running somewhat.

L & O


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Liver and Onions said:


> My friend ended his production over a week ago. Sugar content got too low so even with RO equipment, it just wasn't worth continuing. Production was down about 15% this year from normal. He did say as he was pulling taps the last few days that trees on north facing slopes were running somewhat.
> 
> L & O


It's been a goofy spring after this mild winter. We still haven't lost our winter snow along the lake yet. That doesn't even include the 30" of snow we've received this spring. We still have taps that haven't produced a drop of sap. Next week it should get above freezing to have some sap flow.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

We bottled 2 gallons today. We are done for the season. Spring finally hit our corner of the tip of the mitt.


----------



## kroppe

Luv I was wondering how your sapping was coming along. Seems a short season in your area with the relatively late start and normal finish dates?


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Started nearly a month ahead of last year. Finished a week later but the was nearly a month in the middle with not sap flow at all. Weird year. Low sap content 110 gallons of sap in about 4 days with nothing the prior two weeks.

Boil rate was a consistent 7-1/2 gallons/hour.
Beer rate was about a case per gallon of syrup.
About a gallon of Crown for the season.
Next year we'll keep better records.
2016 sap season priceless, family and friends all got syrup.


----------



## Forest Meister

Here it is May 14, and believe it or not I visited a place today where they were boiling sap! They had several milk cans full that I could see. I think they must have been storing it in the ground because I did not see any refrigeration system. How long will sap keep? FM


----------



## chuckinduck

Forest Meister said:


> Here it is May 14, and believe it or not I visited a place today where they were boiling sap! They had several milk cans full that I could see. I think they must have been storing it in the ground because I did not see any refrigeration system. How long will sap keep? FM


It can last for a week or two as long as it stays cold. Once it starts warming the bacteria take over and it starts getting cloudy. They must've been freezing it. I can't imagine any situation where that sap wouldn't be buddy right now or have already gone bad under normal storing conditions. Where was this at in Michigan?


----------



## DirtySteve

I was reading on another site they are doing casting calls out east for maple syrup producers. Somebody is looking at doing a reality show for maple syrup producers. As enjoyable as the hobby is I can't imagine making a show out of it. 

Ok the trees are tapped and now we wait....drip...drip....drip lol


----------



## cstroh

chuckinduck said:


> What is your boil rate at and is the scalding bad on the tops of your pans? That is the one thing I hate about using chafer pans is the tops look like burnt marsh mellows by the end of an all day boil.


I figured right around 4 gals an hour. The only scalding i had was when i filled the back pan too full and some boiled over. 

The only change i would make is moving the pans as far back as possible. I have to really watch the fire to keep front pan rolling, i think if i can keep both pans rolling i can up that evap rate another gallon or so per hour. And somekind of preheater would be sweet. gotta find a pan to fit between the back pan n smoke stack.


----------



## chuckinduck

cstroh said:


> I figured right around 4 gals an hour. The only scalding i had was when i filled the back pan too full and some boiled over.
> 
> The only change i would make is moving the pans as far back as possible. I have to really watch the fire to keep front pan rolling, i think if i can keep both pans rolling i can up that evap rate another gallon or so per hour. And somekind of preheater would be sweet. gotta find a pan to fit between the back pan n smoke stack.


Line the whole thing with firebrick and create an arch towards the Back to force the flames over the back pan instead of out your flue and it'll help too. Surface area is probably the biggest factor in improving your gph but any little bit helps on these small scale evaporators.


----------



## Wild Thing

Luv2hunteup said:


> We built a sugar shack last fall for our hobby. No more boiling outside.
> View attachment 246543


Very nice Mike! Any pics of the inside? I need to get at least one more wall up on mine ... and I would love to have the cupola.


----------



## Tryin2

here's my sugar shack lol it's not much of a shack but it keeps the rain out of my pans


----------



## Luv2hunteup

wildthing said:


> Very nice Mike! Any pics of the inside? I need to get at least one more wall up on mine ... and I would love to have the cupola.


No but here is the arch we built for it. 2'x3' pan with coil preheat gets us 7-1/2 gallons of evaporation per hour.


----------



## chuckinduck

The downside to using milk jugs instead of buckets can be seen right here. Time to pull them to thaw.


----------



## Wild Thing

Ours is also a 2 X 3. We have a pre-heat tank on the back of the pan next to the stovepipe. With good dry hardwood we can evaporate 7 gal/hr.


----------



## hitechman

Drove through Shepherd today and they have all of the Maple trees tapped to make their annual supply of syrup for the Maple Syrup Festival (held at the end of April).

Must be a high demand for the syrup if they have to resort to this! 










Steve


----------



## Wild Thing

Too funny hitechman!


----------



## chuckinduck

Haha. I'm sure it will fill that bucket by the end of the festival. Must be using those tree saver spiles.


----------



## JBIV

Luv2hunteup said:


> We built a sugar shack last fall for our hobby. No more boiling outside.
> View attachment 246543


 
Awesome!! Show us some inside pics when you can.


----------



## JBIV

Tryin2 said:


> View attachment 246545
> here's my sugar shack lol it's not much of a shack but it keeps the rain out of my pans


:evil:
Takes me back to my first year doing syrup.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

JBIV said:


> Awesome!! Show us some inside pics when you can.


Will do. 
It all started with a Craigslist find. A guy near TC had 48"x120"x 7/16" insulated OSB for sale. 

Dead ash and whatever was in the way for making trails is our fuel supply. It's just a hobby for us, all the syrup is given away to family and friends. We are hoping for a good run before things warm up. 4* this morning with 15"-16" of snow Wednesday should keep us on schedule for late March-April sap run.


----------



## hitechman

JBIV said:


> :evil:
> Takes me back to my first year doing syrup.


Nice little homemade outfit. My first year was with a biology class I was teaching. One of the kids fathers had a small sugar bush, and he came in and showed us what to do, and gave us a few supplies. We tapped the big maple out in front of the school, and boiled the sap in 1000ml beakers using Bunsen burners. We ended getting enough syrup for the class of 18 kids to have a pancake breakfast one morning. Kids enjoyed it. Did it a few more years, and then state mandates on exactly what had to be taught, didn't allow time to do it any more.

Steve

Steve


----------



## Martian

cstroh said:


> Here is better pics of the pan area and the fire grates.


thanks for the great pics. I thought your steel across the middle took up the whole opening, not just a band in the center, Nice


----------



## Wild Thing

It is -1* below zero here this morning but we are expecting a high of 31*. Hope to finish tapping today. It will be cold again tonight and then a high of 44* tomorrow so we should have a run. 52* and rain for Monday but I don't think it will be cold enough at night for a run - we'll see.


----------



## kroppe

Mr. Marley, it looks like the tree you posted is a maple. I say this because of the opposite branching, which your twig shows. Not many trees have opposite branching. 

Maple
Ash
Dogwood
Horse chestnut

The 3 non-maples are easily identifiable and therefore ruled out.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

Finally got my taps in today and they are dripping.


----------



## chuckinduck

Mine didn't run very good today which sort of surprised me. Tomorrow should be a flood.


----------



## Mr. Marley

Where is the best place to buy empty 12 oz glass bottles for Maple Syrup bottling? i am looking for the best price, for a case.


----------



## chuckinduck

Mr. Marley said:


> Where is the best place to buy empty 12 oz glass bottles for Maple Syrup bottling? i am looking for the best price, for a case.


Sugar bush supply in mason would be a good starting point. Local company and great people.


----------



## Mvillecowboy

Mr. Marley said:


> Where is the best place to buy empty 12 oz glass bottles for Maple Syrup bottling? i am looking for the best price, for a case.


If you are looking for a cash and carry place Nortwoods in Pinconning was carrying them in there store.


----------



## Wild Thing

Mr. Marley said:


> Where is the best place to buy empty 12 oz glass bottles for Maple Syrup bottling? i am looking for the best price, for a case.


It is a long way for us but much shorter for you....www.sugarbushsupplies.com in Mason. We may only get down to that area every 3 years or so but we will generally pick up many cases of them while there. I tried to cut out the "middle man" and buy them direct from their supplier (Arkansas Glass maybe?) but you would need to buy pallets full of them to make it worth while.


----------



## Wild Thing

Tapped 40 on Friday and another 40 on Saturday - no run either day. It was cold Sunday but started warming up Sunday night. Tapped the last 40 on Monday and collected 65 gallons in the late afternoon. Stayed warm all night but the sap continued to run. I'm sure I will have well over 100 gallons to collect tonight.

Have yesterday's batch cooking on the evaporator as we speak. The season has officially begun at the "Lone Oak Sugarbush".


----------



## FSUfishin

I ordered my maple jars from BASCOM.com I was very happy with the price and delivery was timely as well. They are now my go to for mapling supplies. They were the best price for most everything and very friendly.

What an odd year so far. I've boiled 145 gallons so far but honestly the flow has been hit or miss and the weather patterns are not looking promising. Hoping the next couple weeks we will get a good push.

My New evaporator pans will be completed this weekend and I can't wait to try it out!


----------



## bobberbill

I buy jelly jars at Wally's. They work well, and rarely do I get any jars returned if I give some away. I just do small batch, so quantity isn't a problem for me. Maples down here are budded. I'v been done for 2 3weeks.


----------



## Wild Thing

Had to deal with some ice yesterday. Here is our "Sapmobile" which we use for collecting sap in the sugarbush:



Had a little trouble with the filter clogging up with ice:



I could see I had a leak in this bag before I ever got near it. Not too bad though - this was the only one of 120 that leaked. Will likely have to replace a few more by seasons end...especially the way this recent wind has been whipping them around.


----------



## Wild Thing

I'm out of business for a while now until I can get my pan repaired. Boiled down 80 gallons on Tuesday and 100 gallons yesterday but developed a leak just as we were getting done. Never had this happen before but the pan is about 12 years old. Hopefully my welder buddy can get it fixed before the sap starts to run again. 



I've been burning some good 2 year old hard maple in the evaporator and she is really burning hot. Averaged boiling down a little over 7.5 gal/hr on my 2' X 3' flat pan. That is probably as good as it is going to get:


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Sorry to here about the leak. You are right at the boil rate we get for a 2'x3' pan/preheat feed. We burn whatever is available, seasoned wood was hard to come by last season but we are ahead of the game this year. Dead ash took a big hit this winter when we could stand on the ice to cut it.


----------



## Wild Thing

I think 7.5/hr is about as good as it gets for a 2'X3' flat pan. Would like to do it faster but not sure if I want to invest in upgraded equipment for just hobby sugaring. Looks like we will be burning a lot more ash with the Emerald Ash Borer closing in on us here.


----------



## Fredieland

Awesome thread. Helped me tremendously. First year for me. 20 taps in Sunday, all red maple. 35 gallons so far. Was afraid I was to late, but sap all looks clear. Bitter cold coming the next week. Just started to boil using propane. Will move to wood burning next year, if all goes well.


----------



## Mr. Marley

sure wish the sap was flowing better then it is


----------



## Trophy Specialist

I got four or five gallons today off my six taps. I'm going to do some boiling tomorrow. I just evaporate with a propane camp stove from a 20 pound tank. Nothing fancy. I'm just shooting for one gallon of syrup and I'll probably burn though a tank or two in the process, so that just $10-20 in fuel costs, which is peanuts.


----------



## chuckinduck

wildthing said:


> I think 7.5/hr is about as good as it gets for a 2'X3' flat pan. Would like to do it faster but not sure if I want to invest in upgraded equipment for just hobby sugaring. Looks like we will be burning a lot more ash with the Emerald Ash Borer closing in on us here.


You're doing great with that size pan. Are you running any air on that setup? Rule of thumb is 1gph per square foot. Some say you can double the gph if sealed and insulated good with air.


----------



## chuckinduck

Did an impromptu boil today. Originally planned on Sunday but with the pending deep freeze I figured I would just knock it out today. Boil rate sucked at 3gph but I don't expect a lot from this block arch and I only fired it every hour and didn't do a steady feed of sap due to other commitments at the homestead.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

Here's a question: Do you think that you get more evaporation when boiling in cold conditions, outside, or in warmer conditions, like in my garage where it's 50-60 degrees?


----------



## cstroh

Trophy Specialist said:


> Here's a question: Do you think that you get more evaporation when boiling in cold conditions, outside, or in warmer conditions, like in my garage where it's 50-60 degrees?


Not sure on that mike, but unless you wanna stick fishing pics to you wall WITHOUT tape don't boil in side lol


----------



## JBIV

cstroh said:


> Not sure on that mike, but unless you wanna stick fishing pics to you wall WITHOUT tape don't boil in side lol



Lol


The Sugar is supposed to stay in the pan. Now you may have some water condensation on the walls. 

As far as evap rates outside vs inside I don't know but doubt there's much of a difference. I sure am a lot more comfortable inside though.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

For 20-some years I boiled in my garage. But now in my new house this year, I have a covered porch with a table that I'm boiling on right now right outside my big window where I can watch it. Looks kind of cool outside all steaming while I sit inside watching it while farting around on the computer or watching the boob tube.


----------



## Martian

Trophy Specialist said:


> Here's a question: Do you think that you get more evaporation when boiling in cold conditions, outside, or in warmer conditions, like in my garage where it's 50-60 degrees?


I gotta say, in weds winds at 40-45 mph, I got a fire going for about 5 before I gave up. My pans dropped about a 1/4 in., and I could put my fingers in the sap, it was luke warm, 5 hrs, and a crap load of wood. The next day,no wind, it boiled down very fast


----------



## bobberbill

I boil in the old garage with the overhead door open. I use 2 propane turkey fryer burners, and 2 galvanized wash tubs. I set everything in the back of my utility trailer. It's the perfect height, so no bending over, and if it gets away from me I can shove the trailer out in the driveway. Safety First! Trailer holds a lot of empty cans, too.


----------



## chuckinduck

It should be noted I gave up pike spearing for the year 10 days ago because of the unseasonably warm temps and instead turned my focus to sap season. Now that I've done that we sit in another deep freeze for the next week or so. Mother Nature can kiss my arse!!


----------



## Martian

I do not expect anything to happen until possibly Thursday, so I began cutting up my barrel for a new arch. It will support 2 restaurant pans have a smokestack, couple in. of sand and brick, a wood grate, and a pipe w/ drilled air hole through bung for some type of fan. possibly hairdryer, I know they are loud. cutting is almost done, but I need to find smokestack. went to home depot, and lowes, they both had half of what I need. I only have the chimney hole to cut, but can't until I know if it will be round or rectangular.. Is galv. okay if not enclosed?


----------



## cstroh

Martian said:


> I do not expect anything to happen until possibly Thursday, so I began cutting up my barrel for a new arch. It will support 2 restaurant pans have a smokestack, couple in. of sand and brick, a wood grate, and a pipe w/ drilled air hole through bung for some type of fan. possibly hairdryer, I know they are loud. cutting is almost done, but I need to find smokestack. went to home depot, and lowes, they both had half of what I need. I only have the chimney hole to cut, but can't until I know if it will be round or rectangular.. Is galv. okay if not enclosed?


Thats what i used 6" heat duct pipe lol


----------



## Wild Thing

Finished off 4.5 gallons yesterday. Weather looks like it will start running again Wednesday or Thursday. It has been a long dry spell...



This came from 180 gallons of 2% sap so it averages out at exactly 40:1.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

I boiled down 10 gallons and ended up with about 32 ounces for the same 40:1 ratio. I taped two sugar maples and one red maple.


----------



## Stymie48228

I have a place in Atlanta with a couple big sugar maple trees. Is this something I could do during a week or two vacation if I timed it right just to get a little for the family? Collect the sap on vacation then cook it when I come home? Do you plug the holes in the trees when you are done?


----------



## chuckinduck

Stymie48228 said:


> I have a place in Atlanta with a couple big sugar maple trees. Is this something I could do during a week or two vacation if I timed it right just to get a little for the family? Collect the sap on vacation then cook it when I come home? Do you plug the holes in the trees when you are done?


So long as it's cold you absolutely could take it home and boil. Especially if you're just doing a small amount. No need to plug tap holes. Trees will do it naturally.


----------



## cstroh

Well i took over a new shop today so my season done boiled down around 100 gallons for a litle of 2 gallons of syrup.


----------



## cstroh




----------



## Luv2hunteup

Your season is over and our season really hasn't began. We collected about 70 gallons before the temps dropped into the teens. We are hoping for another 400-500 gallons of sap. Ours is just a hobby operation mainly to supply friends and family with the nectar of the Gods.


----------



## Martian

L2H, actually , as of Thursday,( If accuweather is correct ), in flint area, we will have about 29 days of below/above freezing up into April. It has been a very frustrating season, but may have a banner finish. I also am a hobbiest, I run 2 arches, 1 at my house, for me, with maybe 8-10 taps, 1 at my archery club with about 75 taps. I gather the sap, and cook it there. Then donate the syrup back to club for a fund raiser. Last year, only 6 gals, due to spring arriving in feb.


----------



## Wild Thing

Luv2hunteup said:


> Your season is over and our season really hasn't began. We collected about 70 gallons before the temps dropped into the teens. We are hoping for another 400-500 gallons of sap. Ours is just a hobby operation mainly to supply friends and family with the nectar of the Gods.


True - Our historical records over the past 12-13 years since we started show that we normally tap between the 7th - 10th of March and generally pull the taps around April 10th. I actually tapped a little early this year (March 3-6) because it looked like there would be a run and there was. I collected 65 gallons on the 6th and 120 gallons on the 7th. It has been too cold to run since then but it will be running again soon and it may be tough to keep up.


----------



## Mr. Marley

I will be doing my first boil here soon, I am planing on using a propane burner from a turkey fryer, and a steam table. Perferrably 6" deep steam table pan. 

Is there any advise anyone can give on the best way to boil with propane, any photos that can be posted showing your propane set ups. This is my first year trying this, and I plan on boiling 40 gallons of sap.


----------



## Wild Thing

Years ago we we made 4 or 5 gallons of syrup by boiling sap on a 2 burner Coleman stove and a couple of homemade propane heaters that we use in our hunting blinds. We used regular household pots to boil the sap and moved sap from one pan to the next with a ladle - always adding cold sap to pan 1, moving sap from pan 2 to pan 3 to pan 4, etc. Taking almost finished syrup off of the last pan.

The next year I bought two - 3 burner propane stoves from Cabela's and set them across concrete blocks (maybe 3 or 4 levels high so we didn't have to bend over as much). I had a 2' X 3' stainless flat pan welded up - the same pan which we are now using on our evaporator. The pan fit great on the 2 stoves.

Both systems worked but it was more expensive to make the syrup with propane than it is with a wood fired stove so the next year we made a wood fired evaporator.

Not sure if I can find any pics but will look and post what I have.

Found a couple...this is one of the propane heaters we used back in 2005:



Here is what we used in 2006:



Caution: If you are going with the triple burner propane stoves set it up on blocks like this. If you try to set the stoves up on a table with a plywood top you will burn it up. (Ask me how I know) There is a lot of heat deflected down from a large pan like this.


----------



## hitechman

You guys need to try some hot chocolate with a couple spoonfuls of syrup in it. DanP turned me on to that a few years back, and it is yummy. It makes a great addition to a malt as well.

Steve


----------



## Trophy Specialist

wildthing said:


> Caution: If you are going with the triple burner propane stoves set it up on blocks like this. If you try to set the stoves up on a table with a plywood top you will burn it up. (Ask me how I know) There is a lot of heat deflected down from a large pan like this.


I boil mine on a table, but I put a heat shield down under the propane stove. I'm only using a single burner of a three burner stove though and my pan is just a deep cake pan that's about 20" long and 12" wide. It does not get that hot under the stove.


----------



## Martian

Martian said:


> Years ago we we made 4 or 5 gallons of syrup by boiling sap on a 2 burner Coleman stove and a couple of homemade propane heaters that we use in our hunting blinds. We used regular household pots to boil the sap and moved sap from one pan to the next with a ladle - always adding cold sap to pan 1, moving sap from pan 2 to pan 3 to pan 4, etc. Taking almost finished syrup off of the last pan.
> 
> The next year I bought two - 3 burner propane stoves from Cabela's and set them across concrete blocks (maybe 3 or 4 levels high so we didn't have to bend over as much). I had a 2' X 3' stainless flat pan welded up - the same pan which we are now using on our evaporator. The pan fit great on the 2 stoves.
> 
> Both systems worked but it was more expensive to make the syrup with propane than it is with a wood fired stove so the next year we made a wood fired evaporator.
> 
> Not sure if I can find any pics but will look and post what I have.
> 
> Found a couple...this is one of the propane heaters we used back in 2005:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what we used in 2006:
> 
> 
> 
> Caution: If you are going with the triple burner propane stoves set it up on blocks like this. If you try to set the stoves up on a table with a plywood top you will burn it up. (Ask me how I know) There is a lot of heat deflected down from a large pan like this.


Did you have somebody make you that pan? that looks great!


----------



## Wild Thing

Yes, a buddy of mine welded it up for us. It is stainless steel, as is the pre warmer pan which sits on top of it next to the stovepipe to warm incoming sap. If you don't have somebody who can make one up for you they are easy to purchase from several different manufactures. 2' X 3' is a standard size for hobby evaporators. You can even get them with raised flues or continuous flow.

https://www.smokylakemaple.com/product-category/boiling/evaporator-pans/


----------



## sinkerswim

wildthing said:


> Yes, a buddy of mine welded it up for us. It is stainless steel, as is the pre warmer pan which sits on top of it next to the stovepipe to warm incoming sap. If you don't have somebody who can make one up for you they are easy to purchase from several different manufactures. 2' X 3' is a standard size for hobby evaporators. You can even get them with raised flues or continuous flow.
> 
> https://www.smokylakemaple.com/product-category/boiling/evaporator-pans/


Thanks for sharing! I like the progressive pictures since we all start somewhere, somehow. I learn so much from everyone on this forum. I am so small-time compared to most but it makes me happy to help nature make us happy.


----------



## FSUfishin

You all are making me jealous! Two years ago I ran roughly 25 taps and had 215 gallons of sap. I had 54 taps last year and totaled 483 gallons of sap. I am now running 125 taps and my season total so far is 245 gallons of sap. I am deeper in the woods and in some hills so I typically run later but it will really have to run like crazy for any real kind of production. This might be one of the worst years I will ever have. Any thoughts on season length this year?


----------



## Wild Thing

I only tap every other year now so 2015 was the last year we tapped. I checked my records yesterday and by March 22, 2015 we had collected 600 gallons vs. only 425 gallons so far this year. We boiled down 1,500 gallons that year and made 33.5 gallons of syrup. Although we are running 30% behind 2015, you never know what Mother Nature has in store for you. If anyone asks you if it is a good year for sugaring .... tell them to ask when the season is over....

Here is some water I didn't have to boil off yesterday:


----------



## Luv2hunteup

I got a couple of things done this morning and heading to the sugar shack for a day long boil. This should be a good couple of weeks.


----------



## Wild Thing

Luv2hunteup said:


> I got a couple of things done this morning and heading to the sugar shack for a day long boil. *This should be a good couple of weeks.*


*
*
I hope so - my helper is off on Spring Break after tomorrow....


----------



## Trophy Specialist

Nothing flowing in Au Gres yesterday, but it never got above 32. My second boil two days ago yielded about a quart, so now I have two quarts of syrup. Hopefully I get a third batch.


----------



## tmanmi

Anyone sell much in their local area? I have been trying and don't get much interest. Posted on craigslist and local facebook buy/sell groups. I thought my prices were pretty good. Was hoping for some interest so I could justify getting a small commercial evaporator. Not trying to advertise but this is what I am asking.
32oz - $16
16oz - $10
12oz - $8
8oz - $6
6oz - $4


----------



## MSUFW07

In comparison to the prices we charge at the farmers markets we sell at your prices are basically the same. We sell at a couple of farmers markets in the Lansing area along with a few other grocery stores. We also sell to a few restaurants in the Grand Rapids area.


----------



## Martian

your prices seem fair. I sell ours to our archery club for 12.50 pt., 25 a qt. . For a couple years, I have ran about 70 taps, cook it down, and donate it to the club for sale as a fund raiser. I do get a lot of tire kickers though, not quite the color they were looking for, or seems a little high, when in fact, they are cheap. even though the proceeds are going to their club. If I was selling it for 5$5 a gal,. it would be exactly the color they wanted


----------



## Wild Thing

*Whoa!! Another bird in my evaporator!!
*
This is hard to believe! I posted above about my experience with 2 birds dying in my evaporator when they apparently entered the chimney pipe via the chimney cap. I mentioned that I tacked some hardware cloth (screen) around it to keep them out, but I like to remove it during the sugaring season as it gets pretty hot up there when I feed seasoned hardwood into the evaporator.

Well, we boiled down a batch yesterday and there were still a lot of coals in the firebox when we were done so I took the opportunity to burn a bag of papers like old tax records, etc. I just tossed the bag onto the coals and closed the door to the firebox. Today, around noon I decided to clean out the ash box and get her ready for the next batch. I opened the door and was pleased to see that all of the papers had burned just fine and most of the coals were gone - although there were still some dying embers.

I started raking the remaining ash and coals to get them to fall into the ash box and all of the sudden this bird comes flying out of the box at about Mach 5! Scared the heck out of me! LOL. It was like flushing a partridge right under foot when you least expect it! It happened so fast I'm not even sure what it was but it was fairly large - may have been a robin although I don't think I've seen one up here yet this spring.

Obviously, the only way it could have got there was by coming down the chimney pipe. I'm thinking it must have been sitting up on the arch next to the chimney pipe to stay out of the remaining coals. I know, I never saw it when I looked into the firebox??

Has anyone else had this experience? Maybe I need to think about leaving the chimney cap on the chimney pipe - just elevating it somehow. In the interim, I plan to leave the door open when the evaporator is not in use ... that is, once the coals are dead.

What type of chimney cap are you using to keep birds out??


----------



## Fishndude

I clean my taps, and lines at the end of every season. I also clean my taps again, before using them the following year. I don't re-clean my lines, which are a heavy guage surgical tubing. But I make sure the tubing is completely dry inside before storing it.


----------



## bfierke

Wildthing , get a flip cover for your stack . Mine is stainless steel and I can open and close it from the ground with the small cables ( 3/16 I think) attached to it . Btw, you mentioned you wanted to see fire shooting up 2 -3 foot out of the chimney ? Why ?


----------



## Luv2hunteup

We are out of sap to boil but it looks like we have more coming. Maybe we will finish and bottle tomorrow, maybe not.

I'm guessing we will have somewhere in the neighborhood of 4-5 gallons of filtered bottled syrup. We will bottle somewhere near 68 brix which is much thicker than many other guys bottle.


----------



## bfierke

Look close and you can see the cap


----------



## Wild Thing

bfierke said:


> Wildthing , get a flip cover for your stack . Mine is stainless steel and I can open and close it from the ground with the small cables ( 3/16 I think) attached to it . Btw, you mentioned you wanted to see fire shooting up 2 -3 foot out of the chimney ? Why ?


I like the flip cap bfierke and will definitely look into getting one.

It isn't so much that I want to see the fire shooting up as much as I don't want to see it cooking the chimney cap:



Not sure why that photo keeps flipping on me but you get the picture (pun intended)


----------



## Wild Thing

Luv2hunteup said:


> We are out of sap to boil but it looks like we have more coming. Maybe we will finish and bottle tomorrow, maybe not.
> 
> I'm guessing we will have somewhere in the neighborhood of 4-5 gallons of filtered bottled syrup. *We will bottle somewhere near 68 brix which is much thicker than many other guys bottle.*


Careful there Mike ... if you take it beyond syrup you will start growing sugar crystals in the bottom of your syrup. If you bottle it in glass bottles you will see them start forming after a while (been there ... done that). If you use the plastic containers of course you won't see them but they will eventually pour out on your pancakes. Nothing wrong with eating them of course as they are pretty much like rock candy - just sugar.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Our sap operation is not that old so we've never had an issue with critters of any kind.


----------



## Martian

got up this morning, looked outside, and the tree closest to the house has a 1/2 gal in it from last night, and today is supposed to hit 65. I am thinking maybe one more banner run at my 2 sites, ad then maybe the end


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Next week looks like it should produce for us if the forecast holds true.


----------



## Martian

downstate our weather will stay above 32 for a few days


----------



## Wild Thing

It looks like it is going to stay warm at night here too. If it doesn't get down below freezing at night I"m not expecting much of a run....


----------



## Luv2hunteup

We had a surprise run today. Boiled another couple of gallons today syrup today. Filtering went pretty good.


----------



## Martian

I find filtering one of the parts I enjoy the least.


----------



## Wild Thing

Do you have one of these Cone Filter Tanks Mike? I put off buying one for several years as they are kind of expensive. When we finally got one I regretted not getting it sooner. It has been absolutely one of the best investments I have made in my sugaring equipment purchases. It really makes a huge difference in the filtering process and the quality of our syrup. We filter coming off of the evaporator and again when we bottle the finished syrup.

I see they are still around $336 at Sugar Bush Supplies. I also bought the thermometer for it but I would not do that again. I don't think we have used the thermometer since the first year.


----------



## Martian

I do not, so I kind of pour pan to pan with filters and pre- filters but did buy a coffee urn that does help in bottling. A big part of my problem is my wife, I will filter it with 2-3 pre filters , and a final filter, in a jar, to here her say," it looks a little cloudy", so again we, ( I ) filter it, 2-3 times. I also filter right off the evaporator, that in itself was a huge time saver, Nice buck!!


----------



## Mr. Marley

I am a newbie, and I am preparing to do my first boil. I am planning on using a turkey frier burner with a 6" deep steam table pan. Can anyone provide me any feed back with this set up. Is their a better combination with propane and a turkey frier? I will only be boiling down 20 gallons of sap.


----------



## Wild Thing

That should work for you Mr. Marley. When you have added all of your sap let it boil until it gets to 7* F above the boiling temp of water (usually 212*F) so about 219*F and you have syrup. You can pick up a candy thermometer for a $5-$7 at Walmart or on Amazon. Filter it through an Orlon filter (with a paper filter insert) and can it/bottle it at at least 185* and should should be good to go. 20 gallons of sap should get you about 2 quarts of syrup.


----------



## Wild Thing

Martian said:


> I do not, so I kind of pour pan to pan with filters and pre- filters but did buy a coffee urn that does help in bottling. A big part of my problem is my wife, I will filter it with 2-3 pre filters , and a final filter, in a jar, to here her say," it looks a little cloudy", so again we, ( I ) filter it, 2-3 times. I also filter right off the evaporator, that in itself was a huge time saver, Nice buck!!


Been there ... done that Martian. The synthetic cone filter and pre-filter in the Stainless Cone Filter tank makes life (and filtering) a whole lot easier. Pour your syrup into the filter/tank and put the lid back on it and it keeps it hot which really aids in filtering out the sugar sand and cloudiness.

Thanks for the compliment on the buck. I will pass that along to my wife. She killed him a few years ago in Canada. 136", 8 Pt. He has a lot of character with the dark chocolate antlers that sweep around and come within a couple of inches of touching. What I like about him most is the 10 1/2" spread between the brow tines. Will post up a better photo of him if I can find one.


----------



## Mr. Marley

Wildthing, thanks for the your feedback. i did pick up a candy thermometer, and i am debating on purchasing a hydrometer, and test cylinder. With this small amount of Syrup, do you think i need it, or will i be good at boiling it until 7 degrees above boiling?


----------



## Luv2hunteup

We are using a felt cone filter with two pre filters inside. No cone tank yet. We still haven't finished or bottled yet. Maybe tomorrow morning.


----------



## Wild Thing

Mr. Marley said:


> Wildthing, thanks for the your feedback. i did pick up a candy thermometer, and i am debating on purchasing a hydrometer, and test cylinder. With this small amount of Syrup, do you think i need it, or will i be good at boiling it until 7 degrees above boiling?


We used a candy thermometer for many years before we bought our hydrometer. I think we were up to 80 taps when we made the switch. Candy thermometers work just fine.

We used to boil water first on the day we finished off the syrup. Depending upon barometric pressure, water may boil at 211 or 213 on any given day rather than 212 so we would just add 7 degrees to whatever temp water happened to boil at on finishing off day. Not that big of a deal. You will begin to recognize when you have syrup as it starts because it will begin boiling at a very rapid boil ... with smaller bubbles. You will also notice that the syrup no longer "drips" off of your spoon or skimmer as it gets thicker.

Just don't turn your heat up to "high" when you are getting close as the last few degrees go pretty fast. If you go over it is no big deal either as you can always add some more sap or just water to reduce the density.

I'm sure you will do just fine Mr. Marley. Post up a photo of your finished product so we can admire your work.

Welcome to the world of "Sugaring". "Old sugar makers never die .... they just evaporate."


----------



## chuckinduck

It's funny. I was finishing up my boil today and when I got done I thought to myself "I hate cleaning filters. I need to see how much one of those good machines is." Now I know.


----------



## chuckinduck

Well I pulled my tank to clean it today thinking the run was over. Went out to start pulling taps and realized some of my 20 trees I had tapped were giving up some sap. So I collected about 5 gals or so and figured I would see what the next few days bring. Since it was going to be warm I had to figure out how to store 5 gals of sap without and frozen sap blocks. I figured this would do in a pinch.


----------



## Wild Thing

chuckinduck said:


> It's funny. I was finishing up my boil today and when I got done I thought to myself "I hate cleaning filters. I need to see how much one of those good machines is." Now I know.


Unfortunately .... you still have to clean the filters. Pre-filters are a piece of cake but the synthetic filters still take copious amounts of hot water to clean. The Cone Filter Tank is easy to clean - basically just rinse it out.


----------



## chuckinduck

wildthing said:


> Unfortunately .... you still have to clean the filters. Pre-filters are a piece of cake but the synthetic filters still take copious amounts of hot water to clean. The Cone Filter Tank is easy to clean - basically just rinse it out.


I like the sound of easier.


----------



## Martian

chuckinduck said:


> I like the sound of easier.


one of the guys , I think on maple trader told me when he is done filtering, he rolls up the filter in a freezer zip lock, and puts it in the freezer. The next time he uses it, he rinses it in hot sap so the syrup in the filter goes back in the sap, interesting


----------



## JBIV

wildthing said:


> Do you have one of these Cone Filter Tanks Mike? I put off buying one for several years as they are kind of expensive. When we finally got one I regretted not getting it sooner. It has been absolutely one of the best investments I have made in my sugaring equipment purchases. It really makes a huge difference in the filtering process and the quality of our syrup. We filter coming off of the evaporator and again when we bottle the finished syrup.
> 
> I see they are still around $336 at Sugar Bush Supplies. I also bought the thermometer for it but I would not do that again. I don't think we have used the thermometer since the first year.



One of those bottlers have been on my short list of things to get for a couple years now. I think next year is the year. It would make things a lot easier and would be nice to keep a little heat under it. 

Here is what I've been using.









And yes that's spilled syrup!!

I cut the bottom out of a small bucket and use a bungee cord to hold the filter. That allows me to keep the filter up and barely in the coffee urn. The good part is I can set the filter bucket over a pot of boiling water to steam the filters keeping them hot until I pour the syrup in. I also put water in the coffee urn and plug it in to keep it hot. Water gets dumped just before the syrup comes. Once the syrup is in I put a lid back over it. The bucket works, but it sucks to pull the pre filters out and dump them when they get clogged. Finishing and bottling is a non brown pop day for me. Too much can go wrong. 

Another thing I do that helps with the filtering is I pour off the near syrup from the evaporator into food grade plastic buckets. Then slap the lid on them after they cool and let them sit days/ weeks until I get ready to bottle. Most of the sludge and niter settles to the bottom. When I heat it back up to finish it over propane I'm careful not to shake up the bucket. Most of the sediment stays in the bucket. There is still plenty to filter, but it cuts out a lot.


----------



## chuckinduck

Well I think I heard the fat lady singing. 2 gals on 20 taps.


----------



## chuckinduck

Martian said:


> one of the guys , I think on maple trader told me when he is done filtering, he rolls up the filter in a freezer zip lock, and puts it in the freezer. The next time he uses it, he rinses it in hot sap so the syrup in the filter goes back in the sap, interesting


That's interesting. I've often wondered how much syrup I lose in those filters.


----------



## Wild Thing

JBIV said:


> One of those bottlers have been on my short list of things to get for a couple years now. *I think next year is the year. It would make things a lot easier and would be nice to keep a little heat under it. *
> 
> Here is what I've been using.
> View attachment 249928
> 
> 
> And yes that's spilled syrup!!
> 
> I cut the bottom out of a small bucket and use a bungee cord to hold the filter. That allows me to keep the filter up and barely in the coffee urn. The good part is I can set the filter bucket over a pot of boiling water to steam the filters keeping them hot until I pour the syrup in. I also put water in the coffee urn and plug it in to keep it hot. Water gets dumped just before the syrup comes. Once the syrup is in I put a lid back over it. The bucket works, but it sucks to pull the pre filters out and dump them when they get clogged. Finishing and bottling is a non brown pop day for me. Too much can go wrong.
> 
> Another thing I do that helps with the filtering is I pour off the near syrup from the evaporator into food grade plastic buckets. Then slap the lid on them after they cool and let them sit days/ weeks until I get ready to bottle. Most of the sludge and niter settles to the bottom. When I heat it back up to finish it over propane I'm careful not to shake up the bucket. Most of the sediment stays in the bucket. There is still plenty to filter, but it cuts out a lot.


Yep - Sounds like what you are doing works JBIV. But it will work a lot better if you pop for the Cone Filter Tank. I know it has made it a lot easier for us. I wouldn't want to go back to the old ways for sure.


----------



## Wild Thing

chuckinduck said:


> Well I think I heard the fat lady singing. 2 gals on 20 taps.


Too bad chuckinduck. We had an overnight low of 27 and a high of 60 today. Just collected 130 gallons and it looks like we will have a few more good runs this week. I have the evaporator stoked and ready to fire up early AM.

We boiled down 90 gallons yesterday. Worked on more firewood today. Will shoot for a 90-100 gallon boil tomorrow. Hoping it gets cold enough tonight for a good run tomorrow.


----------



## Wild Thing

hitechman said:


> *Maple trees bursting at the seams due to late tapping!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1220585944726809
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


You had me worried there for a minute hitechman ... forgot it was April Fool's Day!


----------



## Wild Thing

plugger said:


> I don't boil sap but this has been a very interesting thread to follow.


Warning Plugger - *Maple Sugaring can become Addicting!!*


----------



## chuckinduck

wildthing said:


> You had me worried there for a minute hitechman ... forgot it was April Fool's Day!


Haha. I read that and was like am I the only one who's never heard a tree pop. Guess not.


----------



## Wild Thing

chuckinduck said:


> Pulling taps today. Trees are running poor now and what little I collected the past 3 days I have my suspicions about. Boiling down a test pot on the stove to see if it's worth adding to the actual boil of good sap today.


Are your trees "budding" yet? I'm a little surprised they are still running down your way chuckinduck. We collected 45 gallons yesterday but if the weather forecast holds true we are about done here too. It only got down to 32* last night and forecasts are for lows in the 30's for the next week.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

wildthing said:


> Are your trees "budding" yet? I'm a little surprised they are still running down your way chuckinduck. We collected 45 gallons yesterday but if the weather forecast holds true we are about done here too. It only got down to 32* last night and forecasts are for lows in the 30's for the next week.


We have a similar forecast around here. Snow cover really decreased in the last two days. The shore ice on Lake Huron just about disappeared over night. There is no sign of budding on the maple trees near the lake yet. A half mile inland they are starting to show signs of life. 

Days of sap running are definitely dwindling away. We are just over half way to our goal of 10 gallons. If we make it great if not no big deal it's just a hobby for us. It's a fun late winter activity that hasn't turned into a job. I hope it never does.


----------



## chuckinduck

wildthing said:


> Are your trees "budding" yet? I'm a little surprised they are still running down your way chuckinduck. We collected 45 gallons yesterday but if the weather forecast holds true we are about done here too. It only got down to 32* last night and forecasts are for lows in the 30's for the next week.


The buds on my reds are quite large. For the most part it is done and has been done since Tuesday. Everything I collected yesterday has been on the tree since Wednesday. Which Is what made me skeptical of this last collection. Not that the sap spoiled but that it may have went buddy. I just boiled down a little under 2 gals of sap from that haul on the stove and got about a half a cup of raw unfiltered syrup. I think the math computes to being a little under 40/1 but I usually run a little off due to my trees being a mix of sugar/reds anyways. It's definitely a dark amber but it's not buddy so the rest is going on the evaporator shortly and will pull everything else and start the dreaded clean up/sterilization.


----------



## Wild Thing

Finished and bottled another 6+ gallons (49 pints) yesterday. Have a small batch to boil down today:



Filled a few more specialty bottles for gifts:



Here is a sample of syrup from our first batch to the last. The color and clarity has remained pretty constant:



Our sap has been running a constant 2% all season as well. We have made 17 1/8 gallons of syrup from 675 gallons of sap:

675/17.125 = 39.4:1 ratio. Pretty close to 40:1.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Beautiful picture Frank.

We picked up another 100 gallons the last 24 hours. This is the most sap in our short sugaring career.


----------



## bfierke

hitechman said:


> Interesting article on the Shepherd Sugar Bush where they make syrup and candy for their Maple Syrup Festival at the end of April.
> 
> I've never heard of using food-grade diatomaceous earth to act as a filtering agent, removing sugar sand. I wonder how that works.
> 
> http://www.themorningsun.com/general-news/20170401/maple-syrup-season-wrapping-up-in-mid-michigan
> 
> Steve


I use DE (diatomaceous earth ) with the filter press . Filter press will get you crystal clear syrup without all the struggles using cone filters . Late season syrup especially can be frustrating with cone filters . If any of you are considering a cone filter tank I would seriously consider a small 5" filter press instead. It's cost more at first but if you expand your operation you will be saving money in the long run . 
My press is a 7" and late season syrup I can get thru 30 gallons of dark amber in less than 10 minutes easily.


----------



## Wild Thing

Luv2hunteup said:


> Beautiful picture Frank.
> 
> We picked up another 100 gallons the last 24 hours. This is the most sap in our short sugaring career.


Wow! That's great Mike. We didn't bother collecting tonight. Took a look around the sugar bush and it looked like we may have had 5 gallons if we were lucky. Overnight low was 31 and daytime high was 64 again....too warm.


----------



## Wild Thing

bfierke said:


> I use DE (diatomaceous earth ) with the filter press . Filter press will get you crystal clear syrup without all the struggles using cone filters . Late season syrup especially can be frustrating with cone filters . If any of you are considering a cone filter tank I would seriously consider a small 5" filter press instead. It's cost more at first but if you expand your operation you will be saving money in the long run .
> My press is a 7" and late season syrup I can get thru 30 gallons of dark amber in less than 10 minutes easily.


We actually inquired about a filter press and were considering buying one. The guy at Sugar Bush Supplies asked us how many taps we had. When we told him 120 he said you don't need one. He said the cone filter tank would do all we wanted it to do. He could have sold us the filter press but talked us out of it instead.

How many taps are you running bfierke? Sounds like you may be a commercial operation??


----------



## plugger

If the sap is still running do you have to do anything when you pull the taps?


----------



## Wild Thing

plugger said:


> If the sap is still running do you have to do anything when you pull the taps?


No. The hole in the tree will heal itself. All that remains to be done after pulling taps is the cleanup and sterilization of all your equipment before storing it for the off season.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

plugger said:


> If the sap is still running do you have to do anything when you pull the taps?


It all depends. If you don't have an ant problem, then you can do nothing. If ants are getting into the holes, then I put a Styrofoam packing peanut in the and spray it regularly until it heals completely.


----------



## bfierke

plugger said:


> If the sap is still running do you have to do anything when you pull the taps?


Nope, the tree will heal itself just fine . If by chance you break a polycarbonate spout when pulling taps your best to leave it in the tree as well . Don't try "digging " it out .


----------



## bfierke

Wildthing I'm not a big operation , 800 taps. Over 10,000 gallons this year of sap so it seems like it at times lol . Woods is on high vacuum so I do get quit the volume of sap . I do have a dozen or so commercial accounts . 
I'm a solo operation and boil all this on a raised flu 2x6. I do have a reverse osmosis so I boil 12% sap . 

If you plan on expanding at all from 120 taps I would look at Daryl Sheets 5" filter press. I know a few producers who have them . They have a small hand diaphragm pump . I think the price is around $800-$900 ? He's a retired aircraft machinist in Pa and machines them himself . Very good quality!


----------



## Wild Thing

800 taps and 10,000 gallons sounds like a huge operation compared to our Mom & Pop operation. 

I've thought about going to a 2 x 6 with flue pans ... and R O would be great! But then again I would have to tap more trees to feed them. . I've got thousands of sugar maples so I could expand ... but I'm pushing 70 years young now and not sure I want to go any bigger. If I did, I would definitely move up to a filter press.

Thanks for sharing your expertise with us.


----------



## bfierke

Your only as old as you feel wildthing ! Lol. I'd have everyone of those trees tapped . 

More than happy to help anyone , sugaring can be addicting .


----------



## FSUfishin

Well, As far as I can tell I am done for the season. I'm leaving my taps in this week just in case of miracle but clean up is on the agenda for the up coming weekend. What a dismal year, according to my notes 127 taps for 230 gallons of sap. Less than 2 gallons per tap for the season, the last 3 seasons we averaged 8 +/- gallons per tap... It just never really happened for us in the Fenton area. After giving away "thank you" bottles of syrup for help with my new evaporator this year we will not have much for the family. Big bummer, but at least we are all set for the banner year I am anticipating next year!

The last 2 pages of information on cleaning pans, and filtering were great information Thanks everyone!


----------



## chuckinduck

Well my 2017 season is officially in the books. Taps pulled tanks and buckets cleaned and put away. Now the only thing left to do is watch those still plugging away at it and make a game plan for next year.


----------



## chuckinduck

So with the season over I'm kicking around the idea of re-thinking my boiling process. So I want to pull on the other seasoned vets for their insight. In a typical year I probably only do 3-4 gallons of syrup that we keep for ourselves and give the rest away to family and friends. (Only did 2 this year due to the weather.). My property is only 10 acres and I don't have a vast amount of Mature maple capable of supporting taps. The actual number is probably less then 40 but I have observed a large amount of young maples sprouting up due to the die off of my largely ash/elm woods so that number will grow in the next 20 years. So I don't have the shear volume to go all in on some big 2x6 raised flue arch. The one I'm looking a smoky maple 2x3 flat pan with a pre-warmers added to it. I'm not necessarily looking for a increase in volume as much as I am looking to reduce boiling time. One boil this year took 15 hours to do 50 gals. So about 3.3 gph on a block style arch with 2 buffet pans. If I could cut that boiling time in half I would be a happy man. Do you guys think the 2x3 would be all I need? Thanks for your input.


----------



## Wild Thing

Yes - You should be able to get 6.5 - 7.5 Gallons per hour with that 2 x 3 pan if using seasoned hardwood. Keep the sap level between 1" - 1 1/2" for better evaporation rate.

Thanks for sharing in the conversation here this year chuckindudk (and everyone else). Best of luck next season - you never know what Mother Nature has in store for us....


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Auxiliary sap pot was sitting idle. We put it to work.


----------



## chuckinduck

wildthing said:


> Yes - You should be able to get 6.5 - 7.5 Gallons per hour with that 2 x 3 pan if using seasoned hardwood. Keep the sap level between 1" - 1 1/2" for better evaporation rate.
> 
> Thanks for sharing in the conversation here this year chuckindudk (and everyone else). Best of luck next season - you never know what Mother Nature has in store for us....


That was my thought. I really want to go 2x4 but I'm Leary against going to that size with so few taps.


----------



## Wild Thing

Luv2hunteup said:


> Auxiliary sap pot was sitting idle. We put it to work.
> View attachment 250695


Looks good Luv2. With normal early season weather we just use Mother Nature's fridge ... but your auxiliary fridge is great for this time of year:



Nothing like Yooper ingenuity


----------



## chuckinduck

Speaking of beer and syrup. Reminds me of a story from from 2 years ago. I was 9 or 10 hours into a boil and was drinking a bells Oberon. I had set the beer on the top of one of the 4x4 legs to my sap tank which sits right next to the arch. I decided to check the inside of the sap tank to see how clean it was. As I made my way up my non-osha approved steps it must have caused the bottle to wobble. I'll be darned if it didn't fall off that 4x4 leg and right onto the side of my arch. Shattering into hundreds of tiny pieces. Suffice to say I filtered that batch extra well.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

chuckinduck said:


> Speaking of beer and syrup. Reminds me of a story from from 2 years ago. I was 9 or 10 hours into a boil and was drinking a bells Oberon. I had set the beer on the top of one of the 4x4 legs to my sap tank which sits right next to the arch. I decided to check the inside of the sap tank to see how clean it was. As I made my way up my non-osha approved steps it must have caused the bottle to wobble. I'll be darned if it didn't fall off that 4x4 leg and right onto the side of my arch. Shattering into hundreds of tiny pieces. Suffice to say I filtered that batch extra well.


Whoops.


----------



## Wild Thing

chuckinduck said:


> Speaking of beer and syrup. Reminds me of a story from from 2 years ago. I was 9 or 10 hours into a boil and was drinking a bells Oberon. I had set the beer on the top of one of the 4x4 legs to my sap tank which sits right next to the arch. I decided to check the inside of the sap tank to see how clean it was. As I made my way up my non-osha approved steps it must have caused the bottle to wobble. I'll be darned if it didn't fall off that 4x4 leg and right onto the side of my arch. Shattering into hundreds of tiny pieces. Suffice to say I filtered that batch extra well.


Ouch! I'll bet that hurt twice.


----------



## chuckinduck

wildthing said:


> Ouch! I'll bet that hurt twice.


Not as bad as year two when the Pyrex container I was holding shattered as my wife was pouring finished syrup into it so we could fill bottles. Lost just under a half gallon on the kitchen floor.


----------



## Wild Thing

Yep ... that one would hurt worse...


----------



## Luv2hunteup

I just looked at the extended forecast for this area, Friday may be it. The buds haven't started to swell so maybe the trees have one more run in them.


----------



## Wild Thing

We are holding out hoping for a possible run on Friday too but will very likely be pulling taps this weekend. It has just been too warm. Overnight low was 39*. Walked out to the barn to retrieve bird feeders this morning (bears will get them if I leave them out at night), and there were worms crawling all over the sidewalk - no frost in that ground. No budding here yet either but it won't be long.


----------



## Mr. Marley

Finally down to my final 3 gallon to boil down. Looking forward to finishing this stuff off. 

My first year at this , and I fell short of my goal of 20 gallons of sap. With the warm weather I only ended up with 17 gallons. 

Finally boiling down to the final 3 gallons


----------



## chuckinduck

Well I've now left two messages with smoky lake to inquire about their products and pick their brain about a pan. Left a message 3 weeks ago and another this morning. Both have went unreturned to this point. Can't say they're impressing me right now.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

We acquired 10 cord of split ash firewood that was left after a renter moved out. We are relocating to the sugar shack and have started splitting it smaller. I see an addition to the wood shed in our future. 

We had some dripping today but not much. I'm guessing we will have one more big boil this season.


----------



## Wild Thing

Mr. Marley said:


> Finally down to my final 3 gallon to boil down. Looking forward to finishing this stuff off.
> 
> My first year at this , and I fell short of my goal of 20 gallons of sap. With the warm weather I only ended up with 17 gallons.
> 
> Finally boiling down to the final 3 gallons


Congrats on a successful first season Mr. Marley. It only gets better from here. 



chuckinduck said:


> Well I've now left two messages with smoky lake to inquire about their products and pick their brain about a pan. Left a message 3 weeks ago and another this morning. Both have went unreturned to this point. Can't say they're impressing me right now.


Doesn't sound like they are interested in your business chuckinduck. I would look elsewhere.



Luv2hunteup said:


> We acquired 10 cord of split ash firewood that was left after a renter moved out. We are relocating to the sugar shack and have started splitting it smaller. I see an addition to the wood shed in our future.
> 
> We had some dripping today but not much. I'm guessing we will have one more big boil this season.


That was a great find Luv2! I may have to cut a little more to finish the season. We had a little run today. We had not collected anything for 4 days so I went out this morning and dumped about 30-35 gallons which had been sitting in the bags over that period of time. Then we collected 48 gallons of fresh sap tonight. Hopefully we will get another run tomorrow.

Found 2 shed antlers while I was out dumping sap. They were from 2 different deer. One was 10' west of one of our tapped sugar maples and the other was about 8' east of the same tree. This was on my wife's part of the "route". I hadn't been there since I tapped the tree but there was snow on the ground then. Can't believe she missed them ... she must be slipping. 

Then, this afternoon, I found another one in one of our sugar beet plots. A good day for sure! 3 sheds for the day - 9 for this season!


----------



## chuckinduck

Luv2hunteup said:


> We acquired 10 cord of split ash firewood that was left after a renter moved out. We are relocating to the sugar shack and have started splitting it smaller. I see an addition to the wood shed in our future.
> 
> We had some dripping today but not much. I'm guessing we will have one more big boil this season.


Ash is great for the sap stove in that it burns hot and splits like a dream. I run a lot of ash and elm in mine. The downside to ash is it burns fast. But it's a great wood to burn.


----------



## meganddeg

chuckinduck said:


> Well I've now left two messages with smoky lake to inquire about their products and pick their brain about a pan. Left a message 3 weeks ago and another this morning. Both have went unreturned to this point. Can't say they're impressing me right now.


Don't know the company but keep this in mind: No matter the business, customer service is almost always slow in peak seasons.


----------



## chuckinduck

meganddeg said:


> Don't know the company but keep this in mind: No matter the business, customer service is almost always slow in peak seasons.


I could understand that but to not get a call back in 3 weeks over a simple question. They can't be that flooded with business. This is afterall a niche market.


----------



## Wild Thing

chuckinduck said:


> I could understand that but to not get a call back in 3 weeks over a simple question. They can't be that flooded with business. This is afterall a niche market.


I agree. Competition was so keen in my business that if I waited even 3 days to return calls I would not have been able to stay in business. 

Boiled down the 48 gallons we collected yesterday today. Little to no run today. Had a low of only 32*. Hoping for a cold overnight low tonight so maybe we can get enough sap for one more boil. That would put us over 20 gallons of syrup for the season and I can be happy with that.


----------



## sinkerswim

Mr. Marley said:


> A pic of my first year's final product. I ended up with 40 ounces of Syrup
> View attachment 251240
> 
> 
> I learned a ton, and have already began making my list of improvements I want to do next year.


I'm small end too but I send to have caught the bug! One year starts and I'm planning for better stuff next year. I ended up with a gallon and a half. By the way........ I have one tree


----------



## Wild Thing

We had a good run today but we also have too many moths and flies in the sap bags. Sap was looking a little cloudy as well so we threw in the towel. Red maples are starting to bud even though we haven't seen much budding on the sugar maples. Too warm at this point and I have too many other projects which I need to get going on. Sooooo it is the end of the 2017 season for us. Will finish off and bottle the last 2 batches we have in the fridge which will gives us close to 20 gallons of great syrup for the season. It has been fun sharing in the excitement with all you other sugar meisters. Thanks for the ride.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

We are going to finish and bottle in the morning. In the afternoon we will pick up sap maybe for the last time.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

We bottled up 14 pints today. We collected another 25 gallon today. We are guessing that the fat lady is about to sing. We did sanitize about 1/2 out set up today.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Our weather forecast was updated. We may have 3 more days where a sap run is possible. That would make a great end to the season. We've bottled about 7-1/2 gallons this spring.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Ice on the deck and 32 right now. There is still hope for one last run. High of 34 today.


----------



## chuckinduck

Well I've extended one last olive branch to the folks at smoky maple on Saturday via email message to please reach out to me via email or phone so I can inquire about a new pan. No response as of yet. I'm tempted to leave a msg today about a 2x6 raised flue evaporator just to see if that generates a response. Afterall. That's a much bigger fish to land.


----------



## chuckinduck

And wouldn't you know they answered on my 4th phone call. Figures. So I asked my questions. Namely what would a safe boil depth be for that pan. They advised no less then 1" which would put me at about 3.5-4 gals of sap. That really isn't ideal due to the amount of sap I usually collect in a week or so. Typically less then 60 gals. That would then mean I need to do a final boil of approximately 4 gals on either a turkey fryer or the stove. Or do less frequent boils with larger quantities of sap. Or the last option. Boil the sap down to a safe level in the pan and draw off and store until the next boil and add that back to the next batch? I guess I need to tap more trees and increase volume or go to a smaller pan which means slower boils. The very thing I'm trying to avoid.


----------



## Wild Thing

chuckinduck said:


> And wouldn't you know they answered on my 4th phone call. Figures. So I asked my questions. Namely what would a safe boil depth be for that pan. They advised no less then 1" which would put me at about 3.5-4 gals of sap. That really isn't ideal due to the amount of sap I usually collect in a week or so. Typically less then 60 gals. That would then mean I need to do a final boil of approximately 4 gals on either a turkey fryer or the stove. Or do less frequent boils with larger quantities of sap. Or the last option. Boil the sap down to a safe level in the pan and draw off and store until the next boil and add that back to the next batch? I guess I need to tap more trees and increase volume or go to a smaller pan which means slower boils. The very thing I'm trying to avoid.


Chuck - I have a 2' X 3' flat pan for my evaporator. It takes about 4.0-4.5 gallons of sap to get to the 1" level in my pan. I try to maintain it at that level when I am boiling. Yes, if I open the dripper too far or the fire isn't hot enough, it will often go up to 1 3/4" if I'm not watching carefully. However, when I get towards the end of the batch I do go below 1" - usually down to 3/4" or even 1/2" depending upon the size of the batch. Of course at this point (the last hour of the boil) *I do not leave the evaporator unattended and I am fairly constantly monitoring the Brix level. *

I like to boil down a minimum of 60-80 gallons per batch which usually makes for a 8-12 hour day if I am getting around a 7 gal/hr boil. I usually take the pan off the fire and draw it off when I get to around 55 Brix. Usually this amounts to maybe 2 - 2 1/2 gallons of almost finished syrup. If I happen to boil down a larger batch - say 90-110 gallons, I will have more. I cool it down, cover it and put it in the fridge in the pole barn. When I have 3 or 4 batches to finish off, I go ahead and finish it on the stove and bottle it.

I like to cook with fresh sap which is why I tap 120 trees. I would rather dump sap than boil down week old sap. I know a lot of people leave it in the pail or bags for the entire week and then collect it and boil it on the weekends - and that is OK as long as it is cold. I just don't like letting my sap stay outdoors in warm weather. If I stored it underground like many of the commercial producers do I wouldn't be concerned about it. I am just kind of a stickler about making very high quality syrup. If you can keep the sap cold you can get away with fewer taps.

That being said, I did boil down 2 smaller batches at the end of the season (48 & 45 gallons) which when we finished them off gave us exactly 2 2/8 gallons of syrup.


----------



## chuckinduck

Thanks for the insight. I'm looking at a 2x3 flat pan. I really think it's as big as I dare go for the amount of taps I can run. Anything smaller and I'm really not any better off then what I'm on now. (3-5gph). But if I could run below an inch for that final hour and get down to 1/2-3/4 and inch like you mention it would be more feasible to finish off either inside or on a turkey fryer. Right now I'm pulling it off at about 2-2.5 gals and finishing on the stove. So running it down to 1/2-3/4" under a watchful eye would be much more desirable then pulling it off at 4 gals and spending another two hours boiling it down to the finished product. If I did larger quantities then this wouldn't be a big deal. But like you I don't like sap sitting for long. Here is the other evaporator I'm looking at now. I've heard good things about masons evaporators. Plus this wouldn't require me to fabricate an arch.


----------



## Wild Thing

Looks like that would definitely do the job for you. Best of luck shopping for the new one.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

One boil left.


----------



## Wild Thing

Love the custom label Mike.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

wildthing said:


> Love the custom label Mike.


There are 3 of us on this endeavor so my buddies wife gave us the nickname. Long boils accompanied with beer and whiskey gets quite comical.


----------



## chuckinduck

Luv2hunteup said:


> There are 3 of us on this endeavor so my buddies wife gave us the nickname. Long boils accompanied with beer and whiskey gets quite comical.
> View attachment 252073


Awesome pic.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

I think the fat lady has sung. We boiled the last of our sap and bottled up 11-1/2 pints last night. The spring peepers were singing by the time we finished things up.

We've been told by one of the local producers that when frogs and flys are out the season is over. It looks like clean up and sanitation is in our future. It's been another fun and learning experience for us neophyte syrup makers.


----------



## Wild Thing

*Cleaning the Pan:
*
Here is what the pan looked like at the end of the season:



Mixed up the phosphoric acid and water solution (1:40).



This is a fairly weak acid solution so I just let it soak for maybe 10 days:



Scrubbed it up some with a soft brush which really didn't do much. I hit it some with a stiffer wire brush and the scale came right off. Finished scrubbing with a kitchen scouring pad and what had been in the cleaning solution cleaned right up. After finishing up I realized that if I had added more cleaner and water I could have done a better job of it as there was still some scale above the water level in the pan. Live and learn, I guess. This is the first time I have done this as my wife usually cleans the pan. Next time I will probably use the whole gallon of cleaner.

BTW - The grinder marks you see on the bottom of my pan were from a self-inflicted accident I had the first year I used it. Started the fire with only an inch or so of sap in the pan and then went out to the sugar bush to collect sap. When the wind shifted in my direction I noted the very distinct aroma of burning maple syrup. I had forgotten to open up the valve on the pre-warmer sap pan. I ran up to the sugar house but it was too late - the sugar was burnt to a crisp. Had to get the grinder out to clean it up. That is something you only do once (hopefully). Now I am very cautious to make sure I turn the dripper back on before I ever leave the evaporator unattended.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

We used the same product, ours looks great too. The directions call for heating the pan up to 150. Don't do it inside the fumes can be toxic. A light warm up with a propane weed burner works great while outside on saw horses.

I think every true maple sap cooker has scorched a pan at least once. It's a right of passage.

It's funny you bring up this thread, I'm procrastinating on going out to the barn to make a shot glass storage holder for the sugar shack. It quit raining so I better get to it.


----------



## Wild Thing

Luv2hunteup said:


> We used the same product, ours looks great too.
> 
> *I think every true maple sap cooker has scorched a pan at least once. It's a right of passage.*
> 
> It's funny you bring up this thread, *I'm procrastinating on going out to the barn to make a shot glass storage holder for the sugar shack.* It quit raining so I better get to it.


Yep - A lot of us have scorched them once 

My wife wants me to build some barn doors for our sugar house and hang some steel maple leafs she bought too. I probably should make some progress on that while it's raining here too


----------



## chuckinduck

Pan looks like it turned out well. I'll have to check that stuff out next year. Do you have a thermometer hooked into your pan?


----------



## Wild Thing

No - don't need one chuckinduck. We don't finish the syrup off on this pan. We use a hydrometer to test when it is getting close and we also use a hydrometer to test when we are finishing off on the stovetop.


----------



## chuckinduck

wildthing said:


> No - don't need one chuckinduck. We don't finish the syrup off on this pan. We use a hydrometer to test when it is getting close and we also use a hydrometer to test when we are finishing off on the stovetop.


Ok. That would make sense if you're not boiling down to syrup densities.


----------



## Luv2hunteup




----------



## Wild Thing

Nice job Luv2! Looks great!


----------



## chuckinduck

Luv2hunteup said:


> View attachment 254129


Line em up!


----------



## Luv2hunteup

There is a story about the tiny shot glass on the right. My bride told me that I had to limit my per shot consumption.


----------



## chuckinduck

So quick update on my evaporator search. As some may know I called and left messages with smoky lake maple products several times with no contact. I even emailed them trying to get info on a build. I did reach a person on my last phone call but the conversation was brief. Well the owner emailed me about two weeks ago and said he would be in touch. When he called me he apologized up and down about the lack of response from them. I was starting to feel better about ordering from them when we hung up. In fact he even told he would put a price together on an arch with 2x3 pan and pre-warmer and email it to me. Well a few days passed and I never received the email. So I sent a follow up email asking if he had a chance to put a invoice together. That email has yet to be returned. So.......I threw in the towel on that company and ended up ordering from Bill Mason. Which I should have done all along. He's putting a hobby evaporator together w/ a 2x3 flat pan and a prewarmer. I added a blower for a few more bucks. $150 to be exact. I went back and forth on doing a divided pan but he sort of talked me out of that route. Overall he has been a great guy to deal with and I'm confident I will be very happy with my decision to go with him. He said the evaporator should be done by mid summer. Can't wait for next spring.


----------



## bfierke

Congrats Chuck , I have a friend who has a 2x6 from Bill and he has had no issues and boils hard ! 
With that said , I'm upgrading to a 3x10 and selling my 2x6 raised flue .


----------



## chuckinduck

bfierke said:


> Congrats Chuck , I have a friend who has a 2x6 from Bill and he has had no issues and boils hard !
> With that said , I'm upgrading to a 3x10 and selling my 2x6 raised flue .


Thanks. That's a big setup you're going too. I take it your selling commercially?


----------



## Martian

I am going to want to see your set up, again


----------



## chuckinduck

Collected 20 gallons lastnight. Should be a good boil this weekend. Made you look! 
Tearing the old girl apart tomorrow to begin the cement pad construction for the new evaporator that's slated to be done in the next month or so apparently. Trying to decide how big of a pad to make. The evaporator itself is 2x3. So I was thinking 3-4 ft in front of it would be nice to and a couple feet on the sides so you can walk around easily without being on the edge of the pad. Any thoughts? And yes I know. Build a sugar shack. But that will have to wait for a year or two. Too many coals in the fire to tackle that one too.


----------



## chuckinduck

Finally got to put my hands on my new arch built by Bill Mason. It arrived last week from the state of Maine. Shipping was a killer but it beat driving out there I guess. Looking forward to testing it out this spring. Still need to put arch board and fire brick in it but that'll be a job for this winter.


----------



## Wild Thing

Sweeeeet!! Congrats on the new purchase. Looks great!


----------



## kroppe

Nice looking unit. I’ll bet the broken up pallet will be the kindling for the first burn!


----------



## bfierke

Friend of mine has a Bill Mason 2x6. He's made a lot of syrup on that rig. Congrats Chuck ! 

Personally I would use 6lb blanket instead of the arch board . Arch board will crumble to nothing if you ever need to do any repairs to the brick. Blanket is so much easier to work with as well.


----------



## chuckinduck

kroppe said:


> Nice looking unit. I’ll bet the broken up pallet will be the kindling for the first burn!


Some of it very well may end up in there.


----------



## chuckinduck

bfierke said:


> Friend of mine has a Bill Mason 2x6. He's made a lot of syrup on that rig. Congrats Chuck !
> 
> Personally I would use 6lb blanket instead of the arch board . Arch board will crumble to nothing if you ever need to do any repairs to the brick. Blanket is so much easier to work with as well.


Ok. Thanks for the input. I'll have to look into the blanket. Is the blanket a better insulator too?


----------



## Sprytle

Sweet Dude!!


----------



## bfierke

chuckinduck said:


> Ok. Thanks for the input. I'll have to look into the blanket. Is the blanket a better insulator too?


Both are good for 2300 degrees , blanket you will have less seams and as a bonus it's considerably cheaper .


----------



## chuckinduck

bfierke said:


> Both are good for 2300 degrees , blanket you will have less seams and as a bonus it's considerably cheaper .


Ok. Sounds good to me. I did look it up on sugar bush. They got 2300 and 2600 degree for minimal difference. May have to send the boss there next weekend during their open house. Which by the way they're giving discounts on any purchases that day.


----------



## chuckinduck




----------



## bfierke

I'll be there Chuck. They give 5% off so it's not good time to buy stuff needed for next season . 
The rating on blanket is the melting point . Most people will use 8lb but it's not needed behind bricks , 6lb is actually better . More crush resistant than 8lb . Oil fired rigs which don't use bricks will use the 8lb stuff. 

Check out this link , I've gone to the expo 4-5 times . Lots of good info and not that far of a drive . Classes for everyone know matter how big your operation is . 
http://pamaple.org/event/lake-erie-maple-expo/


----------



## chuckinduck

bfierke said:


> I'll be there Chuck. They give 5% off so it's not good time to buy stuff needed for next season .
> The rating on blanket is the melting point . Most people will use 8lb but it's not needed behind bricks , 6lb is actually better . More crush resistant than 8lb . Oil fired rigs which don't use bricks will use the 8lb stuff.
> 
> Check out this link , I've gone to the expo 4-5 times . Lots of good info and not that far of a drive . Classes for everyone know matter how big your operation is .
> http://pamaple.org/event/lake-erie-maple-expo/


Ok. Good to know. I was thinking the higher rating equated to better insulating factor too. I've always wanted to make it to their open house in the fall but it never seems to time out right with me.


----------



## FSUfishin

Hey everyone, been a few months since I've checked in. Chuckin Good lookin rig there! Does it have an automatic valve for the discharge? I'd love to know how that works if it does have an auto valve. PS Build a shack! I built mine in a weekend! You won't regret it!
Serious question, Does anyone have a divided flue pan? I am looking to add divided chambers to my homemade 7'x2.5' drop flue pans. My question is, do the dividers need to be fully welded and leak proof between chambers? or can they be spot welded in place? Any input would be great, thanks!


----------



## chuckinduck

No automatic float in mine. I’m on a flat pan so I’ll be doing batch boils still and finishing on a smaller pan in the house.


----------



## kroppe

4-6 weeks to go, depending on location and weather!


----------



## chuckinduck

kroppe said:


> 4-6 weeks to go, depending on location and weather!


Judging by the current weather it’ll take 4-5 weeks just to thaw the trees so they can even think about running.


----------



## FSUfishin

Getting ready to place my order for tubing and glass at BASCOM, that means we are getting close! I can't believe this weather!


----------



## bfierke

Just curious FSU why Bascom ? Shipping is a killer, where are you located?


----------



## FSUfishin

bfierke said:


> Just curious FSU why Bascom ? Shipping is a killer, where are you located?


I don't really know! They were much cheaper than the local supply shops and most importantly they have a great selection with everything I need so I'm able to make one order from one place. I really like the options they have. I hobby and gift my syrup so for around $100 I can have majority of my Christmas shopping done and gifts for friends(syrup is my gifts). I am definitely open to any suggestions for places with better prices and same selection. I'm just now(2years in) evolving from the 20-30 tap a year to a 200+ (hopefully 300) taps, so to say I am new to requiring "cases" of jars and bulk taps with fresh tube every year in an understatement! hahaha. I'd welcome any suggestions.


----------



## JBIV

Good to see the gang is already gathering.


----------



## kroppe

So...one month to go, is everyone ready? Checklist: 

- spiles
- buckets
- tubing
- cordless drill with extra batteries
- spade bit
- hammer
- firewood
- clean and adjust fire making apparatus
- jars/bottles/lids
- pancake recipe


----------



## Lucky Dog

I think all I need is sap bags.


----------



## FSUfishin

Spiles, a few more buckets, jars, filters and re-insulating the arch, adding an additional float valve to my pre-heater is on the agenda for me. 
Bfierke, brought up a good point, where is everyone buying their supplies, I've been using Bascom, but he made it sound like there was better for pricing and shipping.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

FSUfishin said:


> Spiles, a few more buckets, jars, filters and re-insulating the arch, adding an additional float valve to my pre-heater is on the agenda for me.
> Bfierke, brought up a good point, where is everyone buying their supplies, I've been using Bascom, but he made it sound like there was better for pricing and shipping.


RMG Family Sugarbush north of Rudyard. 
http://www.rmgmaple.com/ZenCart/


----------



## Sprytle

Was just thinking of my list this morning. I think I'm pretty much good to go. Just need some shed cleaning , some more tubing & a bit more hardwood.


----------



## bfierke

Been busy setting tanks in woods , fixing mainline , getting vacuum pumps ready , among 100 other things to do . Lol 

FSU , there are plenty of Maple suppliers in Michigan . I generally buy stuff from all of them . I use Leader check valve spouts , Lapierre r.o Supplies, some CDL stuff and also DSD stars . 
Sugarbush Supplies is near Mason (Leader) , Big Toms is near Lake Odessa ( Lapierre Sunrise) , Steve near Mt Pleasent is a dealer for RMG ( CDL) that’s in the UP . If you call RMG they can give you his number . 
Sarah from Thunder Bay Maple in Posen had closed shop and she moved back to Vermont . Dale Forester in Atlanta has taken over that Lapierre business . He’s one of the most knowledgeable sugarmakers I have met . Maple Dale Farms is his business name . 

The Michigan Maple Syrup Association has its winter meeting this Friday and Saturday at Mt Pleasant, all the dealers will be there . Call any of the dealers ahead of time and they will bring whatever you need and you can pick it up there .


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Cheboygan FB buy sell has a wood stove/SS pan for sale. $100.00.


----------



## FSUfishin

bfierke said:


> Been busy setting tanks in woods , fixing mainline , getting vacuum pumps ready , among 100 other things to do . Lol
> 
> FSU , there are plenty of Maple suppliers in Michigan . I generally buy stuff from all of them . I use Leader check valve spouts , Lapierre r.o Supplies, some CDL stuff and also DSD stars .
> Sugarbush Supplies is near Mason (Leader) , Big Toms is near Lake Odessa ( Lapierre Sunrise) , Steve near Mt Pleasent is a dealer for RMG ( CDL) that’s in the UP . If you call RMG they can give you his number .
> Sarah from Thunder Bay Maple in Posen had closed shop and she moved back to Vermont . Dale Forester in Atlanta has taken over that Lapierre business . He’s one of the most knowledgeable sugarmakers I have met . Maple Dale Farms is his business name .
> 
> The Michigan Maple Syrup Association has its winter meeting this Friday and Saturday at Mt Pleasant, all the dealers will be there . Call any of the dealers ahead of time and they will bring whatever you need and you can pick it up there .


Thanks! I'll check them out.
On another note, 
The Mt Pleasant meeting sounds pretty interesting. What is discussed and what is the MMSA?? Can you tell us a little bit more about the MMSA, is this just for high production businesses or can weekend hobbyist join?


----------



## bfierke

MMSA is for everyone , hobbyist to commercial operations . Lots of good people willing to share knowledge. 

The winter meeting on Saturday has some classes for everyone. Beginning Maple , tubing installation, labeling/marketing , Filter press operations just to name a few . 
Dues are $30 for hobbyist a year and if I remember correctly the meeting cost $40 which includes Fridays stuff along with Saturdays morning bfast and afternoon buffet lunch . 

MMSA also does a fall sugarhouse tour. Every year it’s in a different part of the state and you go on tour of some sugarhouses . Really interesting and I always pick up a thing or 2 where I say “ why didn’t I think of that “ . lol


----------



## michael marrs

fsu, i see you used block, did you our any footing of any kind? Thank you for posting all this


----------



## FSUfishin

chuckinduck said:


> Have you experienced any mold issues since you built it last year from the moisture. Love the shack!! How long did it take to complete?


I had the same concern about the mold but there is zero mold build up, the draft created by the steam and cupola is very intense and I don't know if the hot steam kills anything that might grow. I built it with the thought that if there was a problem I would wrap with aluminum.


----------



## FSUfishin

michael marrs said:


> fsu, i see you used block, did you our any footing of any kind? Thank you for posting all this


I did zero footing. I believe it is called a floating foundation. It does required a floor jack and a few shims every year to re-level but it only takes about 15 minutes to do. I built it like the sheds you get a HD or any other big box store, so far it works great.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

I saw roof trusses for sale on Craigslist that would work for a sugar shack. I’m pretty sure that’s what we paid for ours new and delivered to site. 

https://nmi.craigslist.org/mat/d/roof-trusses-13-7/6521243758.html

Roof sheeting too.

https://nmi.craigslist.org/mat/d/roof-metal-30-cents-sq-ft/6515312523.html


----------



## chuckinduck

I’m torn between crushed limestone or cement floor. My arch blows out way too many hot coals to entertain any kind of wood floor. I still haven’t figured out if I will do posts or more of a floating shed style structure like FSU’s.


----------



## Hubbard

chuckinduck said:


> Very nice!! Love your sugar shack. What’s the specs? But I could never own a stove that efficient. That’s only a 1-2 beer boil for me.


Do you guys put your stainless pan right on the fire when you make them big stoves making one now would like to know


----------



## Tryin2

Hubbard said:


> Do you guys put your stainless pan right on the fire when you make them big stoves making one now would like to know


Right in the fire gives best boil lil hint before you put the flame on the pan rub the bottom of the pan where it will be exposed to fire with dish soap it makes cleaning the black off easier


----------



## chuckinduck

Tryin2 said:


> Right in the fire gives best boil lil hint before you put the flame on the pan rub the bottom of the pan where it will be exposed to fire with dish soap it makes cleaning the black off easier


Now you tell me!! I didn’t know the soap trick. Haha


----------



## chuckinduck

Hubbard said:


> Do you guys put your stainless pan right on the fire when you make them big stoves making one now would like to know


My firebox is loaded with as much wood as it’ll hold and the flames will be hitting the pan directly. That’s how it should be done. My step up behind the firebox is about 6” below the pan but I’m still getting good contact based off the boil I see in my pan. I’ve read on mapletrader where a guy who has the same rig as me went with 1” of space between his pan and the step up and he said the gph he gained was very noticeable. I may try adding more brick to mine to see if less space will equate to a higher boil rate.


----------



## Hubbard

chuckinduck said:


> My firebox is loaded with as much wood as it’ll hold and the flames will be hitting the pan directly. That’s how it should be done. My step up behind the firebox is about 6” below the pan but I’m still getting good contact based off the boil I see in my pan. I’ve read on mapletrader where a guy who has the same rig as me went with 1” of space between his pan and the step up and he said the gph he gained was very noticeable. I may try adding more brick to mine to see if less space will equate to a higher boil rate.





chuckinduck said:


> My firebox is loaded with as much wood as it’ll hold and the flames will be hitting the pan directly. That’s how it should be done. My step up behind the firebox is about 6” below the pan but I’m still getting good contact based off the boil I see in my pan. I’ve read on mapletrader where a guy who has the same rig as me went with 1” of space between his pan and the step up and he said the gph he gained was very noticeable. I may try adding more brick to mine to see if less space will equate to a higher boil rate.


What is the Step Up 4


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Hubbard said:


> What is the Step Up 4


It brings the heat up to the pan before it goes up the chimney.


----------



## michael marrs

limesten is a good consideration./ I just went to the club to drain my jusgs they are all icebergs , solid. and with the temps coming, I think it will take a while to thaw them I could take them in our building and thaw them, but , there is 74 of them, I think I may wait it out. The problem is, if you have a 5-8 week season, the chance of loosing a week is a lot


----------



## chuckinduck

michael marrs said:


> limesten is a good consideration./ I just went to the club to drain my jusgs they are all icebergs , solid. and with the temps coming, I think it will take a while to thaw them I could take them in our building and thaw them, but , there is 74 of them, I think I may wait it out. The problem is, if you have a 5-8 week season, the chance of loosing a week is a lot


I don’t envy that job. Good luck mike! Put some caps on them and throw them in a sink of warm water. I’m worried about the state of my sap in the tank. I may get a heat lamp today and put it under my tank to try and thaw the mainline.


----------



## Fishndude

With 5 gallon buckets, I only need to thaw it a slight bit, and the whole frozen bunch comes right out. I haven't gotten any sap in 2 days, but that is fine. I am happy to let the sap run back down to the roots for now.


----------



## michael marrs

so heres what i did, I could not see me taking in 74 jugs, so, I went out, ( had more jugs), and replaced only the ones 1/2 full and up. ( 32), put them in the club. The front is warm, the back room is prolly 40, so tomorrow, I am going, transfer them to the back and put them in a barrel, (and free up those jugs)and go out to see if any of the others need switched.. It wasn't so bad, with extra jugs, and maybe sunday, depending, a cook. next week 50 deg.days, but nights in the 20's, gotta love it


----------



## michael marrs

chuckinduck said:


> I don’t envy that job. Good luck mike! Put some caps on them and throw them in a sink of warm water. I’m worried about the state of my sap in the tank. I may get a heat lamp today and put it under my tank to try and thaw the mainline.


 My tank is just like yours, except, I do not have the T out front , with a manifold going to each pan. I have had a couple occasions, when I had to open the main valve, and drive something through to unplug the ice in the pipe. One time , I did not open it , hit it a couple times, seen plastic fall, ( and then I knew), but luckily , did not drive the ice out. But, had to race to the hardware, get a new valve and get it on before it did thaw. I was lucky to have a long stem coming out of the barrel, before the valve, so I could just cut it off and re glue the new one. Pure genius!!


----------



## chuckinduck

michael marrs said:


> My tank is just like yours, except, I do not have the T out front , with a manifold going to each pan. I have had a couple occasions, when I had to open the main valve, and drive something through to unplug the ice in the pipe. One time , I did not open it , hit it a couple times, seen plastic fall, ( and then I knew), but luckily , did not drive the ice out. But, had to race to the hardware, get a new valve and get it on before it did thaw. I was lucky to have a long stem coming out of the barrel, before the valve, so I could just cut it off and re glue the new one. Pure genius!!


That’s a great story. Lucky for you the ice held or you’d have watched a lot of hard work empty onto the ground before your very eyes. Mine was frozen last weekend in much warmer temps. I’ve considered making up a rod with a livewell bubbler attached that you could put near the ball valve to keep the sap from freezing at the collar of the tank. Also genius.


----------



## JBIV




----------



## JBIV




----------



## chuckinduck

Syrup season hath been interrupted by winter.


----------



## DoJigger

Looks like some thin ice ...


----------



## woodsrider

If you don’t finish boiling all your sap is it ok to let it cool down and finish it the next day? Or will the concentrated sap that is not syrup yet go bad?


----------



## Sprytle

Well my sappin season has been put on hold this year. I did 1 boil (85 gal) the 3rd and 4th. My Mom is 83 and she went to emergency on the 5th with a blood infection that is effecting all her motor skills. Actually had a meeting with hospice. I went there on Monday (5th). She lives in Saline. I live just north of GR. I pulled my taps by my house but left 18 or so at my buddies and got about 55 gal this past week, I was at the hospital again this weekend. She improves for a day or 2 then goes back down hill. Its just one day at a time as it is right now. Im asking for your prayers for her as she is much more important to me than making a little syrup. Thanks.


BTW woodsrider the boiled product will be fine to fire up the next day. Thats what i do boil till it gets dark, put a clean piece of plywood over the top and fire it back up the next morn and finish up with the rest of my sap.


----------



## goodworkstractors

We went to the Maple Sugar Festival today at the Kalamazoo Nature Center. I wish I would have taken some pictures. Dozens and dozens of volunteers make it a fun event and there's stuff for kids and adults. My favorite part was at the Delano Homestead -- from the 1800's -- volunteers dress the part and are blacksmiths and "sappers". They had several pots boiling down the sap. We all had a good time.


----------



## woodsrider

Tha


Sprytle said:


> Well my sappin season has been put on hold this year. I did 1 boil (85 gal) the 3rd and 4th. My Mom is 83 and she went to emergency on the 5th with a blood infection that is effecting all her motor skills. Actually had a meeting with hospice. I went there on Monday (5th). She lives in Saline. I live just north of GR. I pulled my taps by my house but left 18 or so at my buddies and got about 55 gal this past week, I was at the hospital again this weekend. She improves for a day or 2 then goes back down hill. Its just one day at a time as it is right now. Im asking for your prayers for her as she is much more important to me than making a little syrup. Thanks.
> 
> 
> BTW woodsrider the boiled product will be fine to fire up the next day. Thats what i do boil till it gets dark, put a clean piece of plywood over the top and fire it back up the next morn and finish up with the rest of my sap.


thanks for the info much appreciated. Hope your mom gets well soon.


----------



## chuckinduck

DoJigger said:


> Looks like some thin ice ...


The camera usually removes a couple inches. Or is that pounds? lol. I was in 24-30” of water. That’s as deep as I was interested in Going. On a bright note I came home to find the trees were dripping pretty good.


----------



## chuckinduck

Sprytle said:


> Well my sappin season has been put on hold this year. I did 1 boil (85 gal) the 3rd and 4th. My Mom is 83 and she went to emergency on the 5th with a blood infection that is effecting all her motor skills. Actually had a meeting with hospice. I went there on Monday (5th). She lives in Saline. I live just north of GR. I pulled my taps by my house but left 18 or so at my buddies and got about 55 gal this past week, I was at the hospital again this weekend. She improves for a day or 2 then goes back down hill. Its just one day at a time as it is right now. Im asking for your prayers for her as she is much more important to me than making a little syrup. Thanks.
> 
> 
> BTW woodsrider the boiled product will be fine to fire up the next day. Thats what i do boil till it gets dark, put a clean piece of plywood over the top and fire it back up the next morn and finish up with the rest of my sap.


Sorry to hear that. Prayers sent for a speedy recovery.


----------



## DoJigger

chuckinduck said:


> The camera usually removes a couple inches. Or is that pounds? lol. I was in 24-30” of water. That’s as deep as I was interested in Going. On a bright note I came home to find the trees were dripping pretty good.


Didn't look all that deep, how was the catch ?
Glad to here the sap was dripping , I was up North the last couple of days with not much action, ended up bringing home around 7 gal. 
Hopefully this weeks weather will change things..


----------



## DoJigger

Sprytle said:


> Well my sappin season has been put on hold this year. I did 1 boil (85 gal) the 3rd and 4th. My Mom is 83 and she went to emergency on the 5th with a blood infection that is effecting all her motor skills. Actually had a meeting with hospice. I went there on Monday (5th). She lives in Saline. I live just north of GR. I pulled my taps by my house but left 18 or so at my buddies and got about 55 gal this past week, I was at the hospital again this weekend. She improves for a day or 2 then goes back down hill. Its just one day at a time as it is right now. Im asking for your prayers for her as she is much more important to me than making a little syrup. Thanks.
> 
> 
> BTW woodsrider the boiled product will be fine to fire up the next day. Thats what i do boil till it gets dark, put a clean piece of plywood over the top and fire it back up the next morn and finish up with the rest of my sap.


Hope things improve with your Mom .. 
Prayers sent.


----------



## chuckinduck

DoJigger said:


> Didn't look all that deep, how was the catch ?
> Glad to here the sap was dripping , I was up North the last couple of days with not much action, ended up bringing home around 7 gal.
> Hopefully this weeks weather will change things..


Had I fished for bluegills it would’ve been great. But I was chasing mr esox. This weeks weather didn’t look too good for my area when I checked lastnight until maybe Thursday.


----------



## JBooth

finally succeeded on my third small batch attempt. Beautiful dark syrup from 5 gallons. Yielded about a pint.

Tried to filter through coffee filters. filters wouldn't let it through. Any suggestions?


----------



## Luv2hunteup

I’m sorry to hear about your Mothers condition.


----------



## Sprytle

JBooth said:


> Tried to filter through coffee filters. filters wouldn't let it through. Any suggestions?



Try using cheesecloth.


----------



## JBooth

just realized you filter the condensed sap, not the syrup. Yeah duh, that would make a difference.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

I filter mine when it is thin with about 50% more reduction needed. I just filter it through a clean, cotton towel which really works good and do the filtering when I'm pouring it from my evaporator pan to my finishing pot. I secure the towel with a big rubier band. Cheese cloth may be your only option now.


----------



## michael marrs

Sprytle said:


> Well my sappin season has been put on hold this year. I did 1 boil (85 gal) the 3rd and 4th. My Mom is 83 and she went to emergency on the 5th with a blood infection that is effecting all her motor skills. Actually had a meeting with hospice. I went there on Monday (5th). She lives in Saline. I live just north of GR. I pulled my taps by my house but left 18 or so at my buddies and got about 55 gal this past week, I was at the hospital again this weekend. She improves for a day or 2 then goes back down hill. Its just one day at a time as it is right now. Im asking for your prayers for her as she is much more important to me than making a little syrup. Thanks.
> 
> 
> BTW woodsrider the boiled product will be fine to fire up the next day. Thats what i do boil till it gets dark, put a clean piece of plywood over the top and fire it back up the next morn and finish up with the rest of my sap.


 very sorry to hear this, just went through it with my Dad, prayers for her and your family


----------



## michael marrs

also , you can cut down your filtering, ( my least favorite part of syrup making) by putting it in the fridge for a couple days, and a ton of sugar will sink to the bottom, pour it off


----------



## Luv2hunteup

JBooth said:


> just realized you filter the condensed sap, not the syrup. Yeah duh, that would make a difference.


This should help.

http://www.mapletapper.com/how-to-filter-sap/


----------



## FSUfishin

Spyrtle, I hope your mom has a full recovery. 

Winter returned so I was able to get out for last ice fishing adventure as well, when I got back I was happy to see the sap flowing yesterday. I'm hoping the weather holds and we get a really solid run for the next couple weeks. My history notes show this week and the last week in march have been good! 

Chuckin, I found the cheapest fire resistant floor for a shack was to use the 12"x12" landscape pavers at menards ($.99/ea) 

Question: this is the first I've ran into trees that froze and split at the tap the sap running out of the tree rather than the tap. What's the solution?


----------



## chuckinduck

FSUfishin said:


> Spyrtle, I hope your mom has a full recovery.
> 
> Winter returned so I was able to get out for last ice fishing adventure as well, when I got back I was happy to see the sap flowing yesterday. I'm hoping the weather holds and we get a really solid run for the next couple weeks. My history notes show this week and the last week in march have been good!
> 
> Chuckin, I found the cheapest fire resistant floor for a shack was to use the 12"x12" landscape pavers at menards ($.99/ea)
> 
> Question: this is the first I've ran into trees that froze and split at the tap the sap running out of the tree rather than the tap. What's the solution?


Very nice batch of fish there. I assume Higgins based off the species? I’ve had leakers before. Usually a few a year. I usually attribute it to setting my taps with a hit too many. I figure once it’s leaking it’s just going to continue so I don’t try and set it anymore. Not sure that’s right or wrong. Just what I do.


----------



## Sprytle

Thanks for your thoughts guys.

Some real nice fish there FSU!! I would LOVE to have a mess of perch like that!!


----------



## FSUfishin

chuckinduck said:


> Very nice batch of fish there. I assume Higgins based off the species? I’ve had leakers before. Usually a few a year. I usually attribute it to setting my taps with a hit too many. I figure once it’s leaking it’s just going to continue so I don’t try and set it anymore. Not sure that’s right or wrong. Just what I do.


Actually Simcoe. Cool Lake my first time there


----------



## chuckinduck

FSUfishin said:


> Actually Simcoe. Cool Lake my first time there


Ok. Nice. Didn’t realize it held lakers. Seems like everyone goes there for the perch.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

We have had a few sunny days but our highs have been right around freezing. We checked some of the buckets around 1:00 today, I’m guessing we had just under 25 gallons of frozen sap. Our pan is frozen solid with what we boiled down a week ago. 

The frozen buckets are inside the garage now with a fire going in the wood stove. Tomorrow we will boil everything down, finish and bottle. I’m guessing we will have somewhere around 8-9 pints.


----------



## chuckinduck

Luv2hunteup said:


> We have had a few sunny days but our highs have been right around freezing. We checked some of the buckets around 1:00 today, I’m guessing we had just under 25 gallons of frozen sap. Our pan is frozen solid with what we boiled down a week ago.
> 
> The frozen buckets are inside the garage now with a fire going in the wood stove. Tomorrow we will boil everything down, finish and bottle. I’m guessing we will have somewhere around 8-9 pints.


Great minds must think alike. I have some very frozen buckets in my garage right now too.


----------



## DoJigger

How long can you leave it, I also have about 7 gals froze in the containers and was gonna wait till next trip North to hopefully have more to add. Looks like the end of the week weather wise looks promising ..
Guess was thinking wouldn't really matter, but guessing ??


----------



## chuckinduck

So long as it stays frozen or very cold I would have no issue leaving it for 2 weeks. Sap will get cloudy when it’s going bad. I’m sitting on 9 day old sap right now because I only had 2 days it ran last week. I don’t plan on boiling until Saturday and Sunday and I’m not the least bit worried about mine.


----------



## chuckinduck

Looks like I am going to get a break from collecting sap this week.


----------



## michael marrs

do you know a week ago it showed thurs. as being 50?


----------



## DoJigger

End of the week looking good, if it holds true 

Thanks for the info Chuck, thought I read somewhere as long as it frozen would keep longer just didn't want it to go bad being as of late been hard to get.


----------



## JBooth

Finished a pint and a quart so far. Good stuff. This is amusing.


----------



## DoJigger

JBooth said:


> Finished a pint and a quart so far. Good stuff. This is amusing.


Yeah hooks ya, cool when you can taste what you made over a big stack of flap jacks ...:woohoo1:


----------



## Luv2hunteup

We’re cookin good.


----------



## chuckinduck

Luv2hunteup said:


> View attachment 302401
> 
> 
> We’re cookin good.


Plus it’s after 12pm. Time to get out the purple velvet bag.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

chuckinduck said:


> Plus it’s after 12pm. Time to get out the purple velvet bag.


----------



## FSUfishin

Since I have noting to do now that winter's returned(other than welding up a 16x12 filtration unit)... I always read "dump the ice" because its only water, I never do BUT was still curious, last spring I tested the non-frozen liquid in a half frozen bucket then tested the liquid that thawed from the ice in that bucket. I had zero difference in % sugar. Anyone else try it and have a different result?


----------



## Fishndude

I have never tested the ice that sometimes comes with my sap. But I also never throw it away. I've heard too many people say stuff like, "salt water doesn't freeze," and "the ice in maple sap is pure water." I know that salt water does freeze, just at a lower temperature than fresh water - hence ice in the oceans. I just cook down all the decent sap I get, including any ice. 

I've canned a bit over 3 gallons of finished syrup, from 10 taps, this year. My first-run stuff is so great - the color of honey, and THICK. Hoping for another few gallons.


----------



## chuckinduck

FSUfishin said:


> Since I have noting to do now that winter's returned(other than welding up a 16x12 filtration unit)... I always read "dump the ice" because its only water, I never do BUT was still curious, last spring I tested the non-frozen liquid in a half frozen bucket then tested the liquid that thawed from the ice in that bucket. I had zero difference in % sugar. Anyone else try it and have a different result?


I never toss my ice. If popsicles can freeze I’ll assume my sap can too.


----------



## michael marrs

FSUfishin said:


> Since I have noting to do now that winter's returned(other than welding up a 16x12 filtration unit)... I always read "dump the ice" because its only water, I never do BUT was still curious, last spring I tested the non-frozen liquid in a half frozen bucket then tested the liquid that thawed from the ice in that bucket. I had zero difference in % sugar. Anyone else try it and have a different result?


I am curious about this also, in the pas few days I had milk jugs froze all the way through, so is there no viable sap in them? I kept them


----------



## michael marrs

also FSU, what are you using to test them with?


----------



## DoJigger

chuckinduck said:


> About 20. I wish I could do more but my property doesn’t have a ton of maple on it. I’ve noticed more and more young saplings over the past few years. But that’s 20 years out I would imagine.


I have quite a few but only have 6 tapped being first year and still in the beginner stage figured that would be a good start, plus I only make it up North once a week.
Thinking of making a barrel stove, started with the turkey fryer but can see the more tree's tapped need something bigger.


----------



## chuckinduck

Luv2hunteup said:


> The weather man keeps putting off the weather we want. It looks like we are a week out from every other day boils.
> 
> View attachment 302950
> 
> 
> View attachment 302951


My trees were still dripping lastnight and it was 29 out. I don’t know that it ever got above freezing yesterday and somehow I collected 5 frozenish (is that a word) gallons. You may be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## chuckinduck

DoJigger said:


> I have quite a few but only have 6 tapped being first year and still in the beginner stage figured that would be a good start, plus I only make it up North once a week.
> Thinking of making a barrel stove, started with the turkey fryer but can see the more tree's tapped need something bigger.


My brother has a barrel stove evaporator he made with the steam table pans. It works fine. You’ll probably get around 3 -4 gallons an hour if you’re staying on top of things.


----------



## hungryhollow

I made a barrel stove evaporator several years ago. By the time I had lined it with insulation and fire brick and had a 2x3 stainless pan welded up ( I supplied the stainless) I had around $300 in it. Not complaining I make 6 to7 gallons of syrup a year.


----------



## michael marrs

sat looks good , but sunday looks great


----------



## chuckinduck

michael marrs said:


> sat looks good , but sunday looks great


Didn’t run hardly at all today for me. Going to boil part of tomorrow and part of Sunday.


----------



## Kennybks

michael marrs said:


> also , you can cut down your filtering, ( my least favorite part of syrup making) by putting it in the fridge for a couple days, and [BOLD]a ton of sugar will sink to the bottom[/BOLD], pour it off


Actually that ain't sugar. It's referred to as niter. 

http://www.mapletapper.com/sugar-sand/


----------



## michael marrs

got a St Patty's day bluegrass party today, to go to, and I assume this afternoon, and tomorrow will be " sap-fest. I had 110 gals , and cooked the last couple days, ( and gathered), got it down to maybe 50 gals, back in control , for now,lol


----------



## DoJigger

chuckinduck said:


> Didn’t run hardly at all today for me. Going to boil part of tomorrow and part of Sunday.


You would think with these temps are perfect for flow, up coming forecast if accurate looks good should be lots of full buckets ..


----------



## chuckinduck

I boiled down 50 gallons this morning to about 6. Have to go in to work for a few hours and will collect later. Interesting observation. I had 3 trees that weren’t dripping at all this week when the sap did run albeit marginally. I feared these 3 trees had scabbed over. They’re traditionally 3 of my better trees. One is my best in fact. So I went out around 9am and added a second tap in two of the three and re-drilled the existing holes. So I re-drilled an existing hole and added another. I stood there for a couple minutes and just watched and neither of the holes were dripping. Both times I did this on the southwest side of the tree. Then I went out and tapped a big silver I have near the house but this time on the east side of the tree. (Sun was kissing it nicely ). When I pulled the drill out it was dripping good. This leads me to believe the cold spell hasn’t scabbed the existing tap holes over yet.


----------



## Anita Dwink

Started cooking at 2:00. Have 150 gallons to start with , expect another 100 to add with the sap flowing through the night. Can get 25 -40 gallons per hour evaporation rate. Glad i had well seasoned oak ready dry and stacked.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission

Jumping back to the discussion on frozen sap, this week I collected sap and about half of it was frozen and the other was not. I separated the ice and the liquid and melted the ice and I ran some high tech scientific tests on each of them. My tests involved getting all of my lab equipment around and putting the ice sap and the liquid sap next to each other in separate containers. I then stuck my index finger into each one and then licked my finger (separately of course) and the sap that was never frozen tasted like straight sugar and the stuff that was frozen didn’t even taste sweet. So in conclusion the water in the sap freezes before the sugary part. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## chuckinduck

Cheers


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission

Sometimes life is rough.....


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## chuckinduck

Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> Sometimes life is rough.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Aint life grand.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission

Certainly can’t complain today!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## michael marrs

tonight, I got all my nearup finished and have caught up, finishing 2 + gallons. I do have 50 gals. of sap to start with at the club Sunday, but am really interested into what SHOULD happen tomorrow. with the sap run this year so far I am at just over 5 gals of finished syrup.. This could be my best year


----------



## chuckinduck

michael marrs said:


> tonight, I got all my nearup finished and have caught up, finishing 2 + gallons. I do have 50 gals. of sap to start with at the club Sunday, but am really interested into what SHOULD happen tomorrow. with the sap run this year so far I am at just over 5 gals of finished syrup.. This could be my best year


You’re doing pretty darn good I’d say. How many pans do you run on yours over at the club?


----------



## Luv2hunteup

It was 23* when I got up yesterday morning., no sap flow. Checked again about 1:00pm and the trees in the full sun were dripping about 1 drop/second. Due to yesterday’s holiday festivities I never made it back out. I expect lots of full buckets and pails today. We are hoping to get a gallon or two from this run before clouds and freezing temp return late today.

Sap collection later today plus an all day boil is on the schedule for tomorrow. That time of year has made it to the tip of the Mitt.


----------



## chuckinduck

I noticed the trees got a late start to their flow yesterday. Hopefully today is a good day. I’d like to finish off a few gallons this afternoon.


----------



## chuckinduck

Anyone heard from wildthing and if he’s tapping this year? He’s usually an active contributor on this thread.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

chuckinduck said:


> Anyone heard from wildthing and if he’s tapping this year? He’s usually an active contributor on this thread.


Frank is not tapping this year. Still has plenty left over from last season.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

We decided to check. Just picked up 10 frozen buckets of sap. The fire in garage is burning thawing the buckets out. 

We are looking at 80 gallons and we are guessing another 50 today. It will be easy to catch up. The forecast is calling for low teens with highs in the low 20s.


----------



## chuckinduck

Today’s boil isn’t panning out due to afternoon commitments. How long will near syrup keep? I boiled down 65ish gallons to about 3. I know guys will store it I just always boil and complete the same day.


----------



## brigeton

burner question, This is my first year and I made about a quart week before last. I boiled it with a big canner on a turkey fryer burner. I think the propane will cost me almost as much as the syrup is worth. 
I have lots of dry wood. I thought about getting a steel barrel and cutting a 1' square hole in the side to add wood and putting a grate on top to set the canner on top. I'll put in some vent holes near the bottom, would you cut the bottom out? Should I put some hinges on the side door I cut out or won't it matter?


----------



## DoJigger

Wouldn't think it matters if you cut the bottom out or not, as far as adding hinges to the door entry, I would just for ease of feeding the fire.
I plan on making a barrel stove evaporator but will be in the horizontal position cutting out the top for the pans to sit closer in the direct fire.


----------



## DoJigger

chuckinduck said:


> Today’s boil isn’t panning out due to afternoon commitments. How long will near syrup keep? I boiled down 65ish gallons to about 3. I know guys will store it I just always boil and complete the same day.


Chuck have read in previous post where someone stated they sometimes don't finish they will freeze and finish when they can.
Not sure myself tho if that effects the outcome ...


----------



## Luv2hunteup

DoJigger said:


> Wouldn't think it matters if you cut the bottom out or not, as far as adding hinges to the door entry, I would just for ease of feeding the fire.
> I plan on making a barrel stove evaporator but will be in the horizontal position cutting out the top for the pans to sit closer in the direct fire.


Maple trader or google images has lots of pics to look at to help you with a design.


----------



## chuckinduck

brigeton said:


> burner question, This is my first year and I made about a quart week before last. I boiled it with a big canner on a turkey fryer burner. I think the propane will cost me almost as much as the syrup is worth.
> I have lots of dry wood. I thought about getting a steel barrel and cutting a 1' square hole in the side to add wood and putting a grate on top to set the canner on top. I'll put in some vent holes near the bottom, would you cut the bottom out? Should I put some hinges on the side door I cut out or won't it matter?


I don’t want to dissuade you from your idea but I think you’ll find that design to not only be very smoky but inefficient for sap evaporation. At least as I understand it. You want to place the canner on a grate on top of the barrel? And fire it from below? If it were me I’d stick with the propane rig you’re running for the year and then decide if this is truly something you want to continue. If so you could look into making a barrel evaporator next year with that barrel or maybe a cinder block arch. Both will be more efficient then what I think you’re trying to do. Just my .02.


----------



## chuckinduck

My first ever syrup boil was done on some old smoker grates over some cheap aluminum pans that you may see banquet dishes served in. I was happy when the sap started to appear to boil. So I know something about inefficient rigs. lol.


----------



## Anita Dwink

Added legs to a buffet table with 5 aluminum pans and firebricked the sides except for a opening for wood before supersizing a 300 gal. Dairy tank. I can load it and get 4-6 hrs sleep. Just finishing up 4 gallons, already collected another 180 gallons today that i hope will hold til Thursday . Its supposed to freeze at night and i use the 55 gal black barrels.


----------



## Sprytle

Boiled 165 this weekend. Got 120 done yesterday and the rest this morning. Been finishing syrup on the stove since 3 today. I think its some of my best work yet! Ive been drinking it....I probably should stop doing that!!


----------



## Anita Dwink

Sprytle said:


> Boiled 165 this weekend. Got 120 done yesterday and the rest this morning. Been finishing syrup on the stove since 3 today. I think its some of my best work yet! Ive been drinking it....I probably should stop doing that!!


Blend it when about half done with Rum. I'm going to give it a go this time. Just not sure if you should drink it hot or cold.


----------



## michael marrs

chuckinduck said:


> You’re doing pretty darn good I’d say. How many pans do you run on yours over at the club?


4,, brought in 55 gals yesterday, cooked 50, so stayed at par


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Good boil today. We should be able to bottle tomorrow while waiting on more sap flow. Lows are in the teens and highs are barely making the mid 20s for a few days.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

We added a preheat pan this year and reduced the preheat coils by 1/3. We filter before the sap is added to the outside storage barrels and before the preheat pan.


----------



## DoJigger

Luv2hunteup said:


> View attachment 303432
> 
> 
> We added a preheat pan this year and reduced the preheat coils by 1/3. We filter before the sap is added to the outside storage barrels and before the preheat pan.


Looks good ... do you finish off and bottle from that point there or have a separate finishing pan ?
Hittin 75 north bound tomorrow in hopes of retrieving full buckets upcoming forecast looks good ...


----------



## FSUfishin

Finally a decent run, got through 260 gallons Saturday and Sunday afternoon. Finally hit 500 gallons of sap for the year. Got the new TV installed on the shack. Hoping for another 1000-1500. Weather looks promising. 

I see some of you asking about low cost barrel evaporators. Here is a few shots of a barrelstove I built a few years back to help With some ideas. Not sure I had $50 into it. It all depends how thrifty you are with scrap. Happy sapping!


----------



## Sprytle

Very Nice!!


----------



## Luv2hunteup

DoJigger said:


> Looks good ... do you finish off and bottle from that point there or have a separate finishing pan ?
> Hittin 75 north bound tomorrow in hopes of retrieving full buckets upcoming forecast looks good ...


We boil down on evaporator pan until we figure we are at twice the bottling volume then filter during draw off. We finish on propane then final filter prior to bottling.


----------



## chuckinduck

Tonight was maybe my single best haul in my 8 years of tapping. Collected 26 gals on 23 taps. A few are on 5 gallon buckets so that helped boost the totals. Most were overflowing.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

It looks like the next 5 days I will have to get caught up on chores after that it appears I’ll be spending a bunch of time sugaring.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

We like everything about syrup making except final filtering. We do not sell syrup so we are trying to avoid the cost of a filter press. We collect sap in a combination of 5 gallon buckets and metal pails. Both seem to allow too many contaminants in the sap. To help with that we added different filtering processes along the way. Every step has seemed to help speed up things at final filtering.

After our buckets are brought back to the sugar shack we have a single layer of filter paper over our 58 gallon storage barrels. This gets out the big chunks of whatever falls in during the collection process.

We have a small pump that moves the sap up to the gravity barrel inside the sugar shack. We control flow to the preheat coils with a valve to match the evaporation rate. After the warmed up sap leaves the coils, that are around the stack, it falls into a hand strainer that sits on the preheat pan. The strainer has two layers of filter paper that seem to be pretty well plugged after 50 gallons. We see a few flakes but whatever it’s catching is pretty small because we can’t see it.

We filter again after it leaves the evaporator pan. We typically draw off when we estimate the volume it twice the finish volume. This time we use a couple for prefilters and a cone filter. This step catches a lot of sediment that would otherwise quickly plug the cone filter prior to bottling.

We finish on propane and filter once more at the bottling stage. We use a double boiler set up to keep the final cone filter and syrup warm to help with flow. All the filtering adds steps but gives us a good finished product that we a proud to give away to friends and family. 

We do not have access to high sugar content maple trees so we have to boil down more sap to get the proper the brix.


----------



## Luv2hunteup




----------



## Trophy Specialist

Luv2hunteup said:


> We like everything about syrup making except final filtering. We do not sell syrup so we are trying to avoid the cost of a filter press. We collect sap in a combination of 5 gallon buckets and metal pails. Both seem to allow too many contaminants in the sap. To help with that we added different filtering processes along the way. Every step has seemed to help speed up things at final filtering.
> 
> After our buckets are brought back to the sugar shack we have a single layer of filter paper over our 58 gallon storage barrels. This gets out the big chunks of whatever falls in during the collection process.
> 
> We have a small pump that moves the sap up to the gravity barrel inside the sugar shack. We control flow to the preheat coils with a valve to match the evaporation rate. After the warmed up sap leaves the coils, that are around the stack, it falls into a hand strainer that sits on the preheat pan. The strainer has two layers of filter paper that seem to be pretty well plugged after 50 gallons. We see a few flakes but whatever it’s catching is pretty small because we can’t see it.
> 
> We filter again after it leaves the evaporator pan. We typically draw off when we estimate the volume it twice the finish volume. This time we use a couple for prefilters and a cone filter. This step catches a lot of sediment that would otherwise quickly plug the cone filter prior to bottling.
> 
> We finish on propane and filter once more at the bottling stage. We use a double boiler set up to keep the final cone filter and syrup warm to help with flow. All the filtering adds steps but gives us a good finished product that we a proud to give away to friends and family.
> 
> We do not have access to high sugar content maple trees so we have to boil down more sap to get the proper the brix.


I guess I don't see the need for all that filtering. I pour the raw sap through a fine mesh screen prior to boiling and then filter it though a clean towel just prior to finishing. There's a lot of brown sludge on the towel when I'm done. My finished syrup has no visible sediment in it. I've been doing it this way for 20-some years.


----------



## Tryin2

I also filter multiple times like luv2hunteup ......might have to give the cotton towel a try sometime


----------



## chuckinduck

I also use a similar process. Lots of filtering. I filter once at collection through a non-detergent cleaned cotton towel. This is when the raw sap goes into my collection barrel. From there it enters my pre-warmer through a faucet spigot which I have screwed on a faucet aerator. Then it gets filtered again when I draw off near syrup on the sap stove and take inside to finish. Final step of filtering process is done through 4 pre-filters and finally through the orlon filter. I never see any kind of sugar sand with this process. I did find a pretty cool product on maple trader today that I ordered. It’s called a cone filter optimizer. Its nothing more then a stainless steel frame that accepts cone filters to allow the syrup to filter faster. The whole premise behind the frame is it allows for faster filtering due to increased surface area to filter the syrup through. Instead of a cone shape where everything funnels to the center. It creates a sailor hat style shape thus eliminating some amount of funneling to the center and thus more surface area for sap to flow through. Call me a sucker but I’m interested in anything that simplifies the final step. I’ll report my findings back this weekend if I get it in time.


----------



## Sprytle

Wow you guys go thru a ton of filtering steps! I think the bugs just add to the flavor! :lol:


----------



## Fishndude

I only filter my raw sap, and only when I see stuff in it. My buckets have closed lids with hoses through, so they don't get much dirt in the sap. And I don't feel like spending the time and trouble, and loss of syrup filtering out the Sugar Sand - I just let it sink to the bottom of the jars after I can my syrup. I recommend to people I share with that they shouldn't eat the Sugar Sand, but it doesn't hurt anything to eat it. 

I've got 3 gallons of finished syrup, another gallon of near syrup, and expecting another 3 finished gallons this year, from 10 taps. This is a pretty good year for me.


----------



## Tryin2

Doing a bit of boiling right now


----------



## chuckinduck

The filters on my tank and spigot are all in line so it takes no more effort to filter then to not. The filtering at the end does take longer but I’ve seen what those filters catch. So I’m good on not missing that step.


----------



## Sprytle

Fishndude said:


> I only filter my raw sap, and only when I see stuff in it. My buckets have closed lids with hoses through, so they don't get much dirt in the sap. And I don't feel like spending the time and trouble, and loss of syrup filtering out the Sugar Sand - I just let it sink to the bottom of the jars after I can my syrup. I recommend to people I share with that they shouldn't eat the Sugar Sand, but it doesn't hurt anything to eat it.
> 
> I've got 3 gallons of finished syrup, another gallon of near syrup, and expecting another 3 finished gallons this year, from 10 taps. This is a pretty good year for me.




Congrats on a good year!!
No the sugar sand doesnt hurt anything, I just like a clean presentation with good color and handing out jars with sediment on the bottom is just something I dont care to do, especially when I can take a few extra steps to get rid of it.
Just the way I like it, not putting your way down at all.


----------



## chuckinduck

Yesterday was a slower sap day. Collected about 9 gallons. I expect similar runs through the weekend. Which I’m good with. My once sizable wood cache is rapidly dwindling and I’ll need to re-load for a bigger boil. The only downside to my new arch is it eats wood like crazy with the blower on high. I have to re-fire it probably every 15 to 20 mins. Thankfully that negative turns into a positive as I never really lose a boil when re-firing and the boil is noticeably more intense.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

We bottled another 17 pints yesterday. This looks like our best batch ever.


----------



## JBIV

I only filter the finished syrup just before bottling. My buckets have lids so that keeps most things out. Once I draw off the near syrup from the evaporator I keep it sealed in buckets until I'm ready to finish it, usually at the end of the season, or sooner if I'm running out of buckets. A lot of sludge settles to the bottom of the buckets. If I'm careful when pouring the near syrup into the finishing pan I cut out filtering a lot of the sludge. 

If you are using towels, T-Shirts, coffee filters, to filter your syrup you should really try the syrup filters. They don't cost much, are reusable, and last a long time. They do a much better job. After I filter I turn them inside out and toss them in the washing machine gently cycle and only hot water. 
I only give it away also but agree with it being a nice clean product. I only use glass bottles because I would be very embarrassed to unknowingly give someone moldy syrup. With plastic bottles they wouldn't know it was bad until they poured moldy syrup on their pancakes.


----------



## JBIV

chuckinduck said:


> I also use a similar process. Lots of filtering. I filter once at collection through a non-detergent cleaned cotton towel. This is when the raw sap goes into my collection barrel. From there it enters my pre-warmer through a faucet spigot which I have screwed on a faucet aerator. Then it gets filtered again when I draw off near syrup on the sap stove and take inside to finish. Final step of filtering process is done through 4 pre-filters and finally through the orlon filter. I never see any kind of sugar sand with this process. I did find a pretty cool product on maple trader today that I ordered. It’s called a cone filter optimizer. Its nothing more then a stainless steel frame that accepts cone filters to allow the syrup to filter faster. The whole premise behind the frame is it allows for faster filtering due to increased surface area to filter the syrup through. Instead of a cone shape where everything funnels to the center. It creates a sailor hat style shape thus eliminating some amount of funneling to the center and thus more surface area for sap to flow through. Call me a sucker but I’m interested in anything that simplifies the final step. I’ll report my findings back this weekend if I get it in time.


 
Thank you for posting about the cone filter optimizer. I ran right over to Maple Trader and looked it up. Looks like a good idea to me. Please do report on how it works for you. I am very interested.


----------



## celticcurl

I've managed to can a few quarts of syrup. I've been straining the sap and syrup in a nifty filter I picked up at Goodwill and also using cheese cloth. It appears I have sand in the last pint. It must be all that sludge you guys talked about because it was the last in the pan.

I had some cloudy sap the other day. I didn't reduce it because I remember reading something about it being bad or at least sub par and could be off tasting. I haven't had anymore cloudy sap and don't know what tree gave it to me. So maybe I contaminated the crock pot or maybe it had soap in it. I don't use soap because you guys said not too but that doesn't mean someone else in the family didn't wash it for me.

I didn't get very much sap yesterday. Is it over for southern Ingham county? 

Next year I'm going to do something a bit more professional because I'm now addicted. I'm already looking at plans for a wood fired set up.

My husband wired in a really nice outdoor two burner that is doing a great job. We bought that thing 10 years ago at a yard sale to use for canning outside so we don't sweat up the house so much and never used it until now.

The turkey roasters are good for preheating the sap but once it starts to reduce it cooks the foam on the sides and makes carbon.


----------



## chuckinduck

JBIV said:


> Thank you for posting about the cone filter optimizer. I ran right over to Maple Trader and looked it up. Looks like a good idea to me. Please do report on how it works for you. I am very interested.


I’ll let you all know how it goes.


----------



## chuckinduck

celticcurl said:


> I've managed to can a few quarts of syrup. I've been straining the sap and syrup in a nifty filter I picked up at Goodwill and also using cheese cloth. It appears I have sand in the last pint. It must be all that sludge you guys talked about because it was the last in the pan.
> 
> I had some cloudy sap the other day. I didn't reduce it because I remember reading something about it being bad or at least sub par and could be off tasting. I haven't had anymore cloudy sap and don't know what tree gave it to me. So maybe I contaminated the crock pot or maybe it had soap in it. I don't use soap because you guys said not too but that doesn't mean someone else in the family didn't wash it for me.
> 
> I didn't get very much sap yesterday. Is it over for southern Ingham county?
> 
> Next year I'm going to do something a bit more professional because I'm now addicted. I'm already looking at plans for a wood fired set up.
> 
> My husband wired in a really nice outdoor two burner that is doing a great job. We bought that thing 10 years ago at a yard sale to use for canning outside so we don't sweat up the house so much and never used it until now.
> 
> The turkey roasters are good for preheating the sap but once it starts to reduce it cooks the foam on the sides and makes carbon.


You have plenty of time. Once the buds swell and break open is when it’s time to shut it down. The sap will no longer taste sweet at that point. It almost has a metallic bitter flavor.


----------



## celticcurl

Thanks ChuckinDuck

My collection bags are filling up slowly today. One had even blown off the tree :-( I've learned to leave an inch in the bottom of the bags for weight but my kid dumped sap for me while I was at work and I didn't instruct him properly.

Got a question about the birch tree I tapped the same time I tapped the maples. It hasn't run. The tap is still in the tree. Do I need to pull that tap and drill a new hole?

Once I see that running I'm going to tap the rest of the birch trees on my property.


----------



## JH Bird Dog

celticcurl said:


> Thanks ChuckinDuck
> 
> My collection bags are filling up slowly today. One had even blown off the tree :-( I've learned to leave an inch in the bottom of the bags for weight but my kid dumped sap for me while I was at work and I didn't instruct him properly.
> 
> Got a question about the birch tree I tapped the same time I tapped the maples. It hasn't run. The tap is still in the tree. Do I need to pull that tap and drill a new hole?
> 
> Once I see that running I'm going to tap the rest of the birch trees on my property.



I have not tapped any birch trees myself yet, but I think they generally don't run until a little later in the spring than the maples. From everything I've read, sounds like when temps get in the 50s is when you can expect to start seeing sap flow in the birches


----------



## chuckinduck

Never tapped birch. Just maples and tried walnut once.


----------



## DoJigger

Ended up retrieving around 16 gal, surprising after a week thought buckets would have been full, but I'll take it, even today nothing was flowing .. 
I did notice a little difference in color in a couple buckets just doesn't look as clear, is this normal or does it very from tree to tree ?
All sugar maples, all still had snow packed around the buckets and frozen.


----------



## chuckinduck

DoJigger said:


> Ended up retrieving around 16 gal, surprising after a week thought buckets would have been full, but I'll take it, even today nothing was flowing ..
> I did notice a little difference in color in a couple buckets just doesn't look as clear, is this normal or does it very from tree to tree ?
> All sugar maples, all still had snow packed around the buckets and frozen.


I have a few trees that will give off sap with a slight tint to it on occasion. I could never figure out if it was the tree or if perhaps it rained and water was running down the bark of the tree and somehow getting into my jugs. All mine has been crystal clear this year.


----------



## DoJigger

chuckinduck said:


> I have a few trees that will give off sap with a slight tint to it on occasion. I could never figure out if it was the tree or if perhaps it rained and water was running down the bark of the tree and somehow getting into my jugs. All mine has been crystal clear this year.


That's what I noticed in my short time of sapping here, everything I've retrieved has been crystal clear except for this couple of gallons in two different jugs. Just hesitant from using it this go around in thoughts of ruining the rest of it. I'll see if it happens next time and know if it's just the tree ..


----------



## Tryin2

Finished a gallon and a half of syrup last night and collected 10 more gallons of sap this is shaping up to be my best season since I started the addiction 5 years ago


----------



## chuckinduck

DoJigger said:


> That's what I noticed in my short time of sapping here, everything I've retrieved has been crystal clear except for this couple of gallons in two different jugs. Just hesitant from using it this go around in thoughts of ruining the rest of it. I'll see if it happens next time and know if it's just the tree ..


Boil it. It’s not going to be bad. Cloudy sap is more of a concern.


----------



## JH Bird Dog

chuckinduck said:


> Boil it. It’s not going to be bad. Cloudy sap is more of a concern.


I agree with chuckinduck, should probably be fine. If sap goes bad, you would be able to smell it I would think. Worst case, you can always segregate the stuff that looks off to you and boil it separately if you are worried about it ruining the rest of what you've got. Would be able to do a side-by-side taste test afterwards and let us know definitively haha.


----------



## FSUfishin

My $.02 on cloudy/spoiled sap conversation.
This is 25+ years experience based and I am not an expert but have experience with both. Years ago, I would store sap in a cool spot in my garage for an entire season and boiled it all at once. Some was clear some was cloudy. My experience is the cloudy sap will be a darker syrup(my personal preference as it has a tremendous flavor). I have found, you will get cloudy sap out of the trees towards budding later in the season, sometimes after a rain, and sometimes I think it's just tree dependent, I still boil it. Personally, I can not tell the difference between cloudy and clear sap. And why waste it! 
Chuckin is right, sap will be good for syrup until the LARGE red buds come out, I run my taps until the sap is brown and/or very very cloudy almost like muddy water. It's distinctive you can't miss it.
Spoiled sap, Yep I've had it. I find it happens after a few days of storage above 50F. Its extremely identifiable. It almost looks like it has suspended white particles its so cloudy, and the smell is sour. You will know spoiled sap in a split second. I would actually recommend anyone who has not experienced it to put some sap in a butter dish and bring it inside for a few days to smell/see what "bad" looks like so you know when to throw and when to boil(it's not to bad of a smell, slight vinegar smell). It sounds like some sap is getting wasted if people are dumping "cloudy" out of the tree. I hope this helps and remember this is just my experience. 
It looks like I will crest the 500 gallons of sap today since Sunday evening. I'm excited for the weekend boil! Cub scouts are coming out on Sunday to enjoy the festivities I'm hoping to dish out a few taps to the boys so they can begin their addiction! Happy Sugaring!


----------



## Trophy Specialist

I finished my second boil yesterday and got 60 ounces of syrup from about 40 gallons of sap. I'm on a diet cutting weight now for nationals in two weeks, so I can't eat any, which is killing me.


----------



## JBooth

in an interesting turn of events, my daughter and I enjoy drinking the sap more than eating the syrup. Froze a few gallons for consumption later.


----------



## DoJigger

Thanks for the input on the cloudy syrup concerns, with out the experience just wasn't sure if I should use it or not, in the future won't be as concerned.
Did my second boil yesterday on the turkey fryer ended up with about a half gal. 
I surely can see need to be more efficient, especially having a lot to boil would take a long time. 
Had thoughts of making a barrel stove, but now planning to build 2x4 evaporator. Pros and cons btwn the two ??
Any of you that have made your own please share some of your thoughts and pics.








Was looking at something similar to this ..
Thanks,


----------



## chuckinduck

DoJigger said:


> Thanks for the input on the cloudy syrup concerns, with out the experience just wasn't sure if I should use it or not, in the future won't be as concerned.
> Did my second boil yesterday on the turkey fryer ended up with about a half gal.
> I surely can see need to be more efficient, especially having a lot to boil would take a long time.
> Had thoughts of making a barrel stove, but now planning to build 2x4 evaporator. Pros and cons btwn the two ??
> Any of you that have made your own please share some of your thoughts and pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was looking at something similar to this ..
> Thanks,


If you have the skills and tools to build a true evaporator and pan I would highly recommend that route. I can’t see a con to it outside it may cost more. The pros are many. Namely the speed and efficiency at which you’ll be able to process sap. Although I didn’t build mine. I can say with 110% certainty that I will never regret making the switch from the steam table pan setup I was using. It truly is no comparison. A 2x4 like that would be a very nice setup.


----------



## chuckinduck

FSUfishin said:


> My $.02 on cloudy/spoiled sap conversation.
> This is 25+ years experience based and I am not an expert but have experience with both. Years ago, I would store sap in a cool spot in my garage for an entire season and boiled it all at once. Some was clear some was cloudy. My experience is the cloudy sap will be a darker syrup(my personal preference as it has a tremendous flavor). I have found, you will get cloudy sap out of the trees towards budding later in the season, sometimes after a rain, and sometimes I think it's just tree dependent, I still boil it. Personally, I can not tell the difference between cloudy and clear sap. And why waste it!
> Chuckin is right, sap will be good for syrup until the LARGE red buds come out, I run my taps until the sap is brown and/or very very cloudy almost like muddy water. It's distinctive you can't miss it.
> Spoiled sap, Yep I've had it. I find it happens after a few days of storage above 50F. Its extremely identifiable. It almost looks like it has suspended white particles its so cloudy, and the smell is sour. You will know spoiled sap in a split second. I would actually recommend anyone who has not experienced it to put some sap in a butter dish and bring it inside for a few days to smell/see what "bad" looks like so you know when to throw and when to boil(it's not to bad of a smell, slight vinegar smell). It sounds like some sap is getting wasted if people are dumping "cloudy" out of the tree. I hope this helps and remember this is just my experience.
> It looks like I will crest the 500 gallons of sap today since Sunday evening. I'm excited for the weekend boil! Cub scouts are coming out on Sunday to enjoy the festivities I'm hoping to dish out a few taps to the boys so they can begin their addiction! Happy Sugaring!


This is great info. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DoJigger

chuckinduck said:


> If you have the skills and tools to build a true evaporator and pan I would highly recommend that route. I can’t see a con to it outside it may cost more. The pros are many. Namely the speed and efficiency at which you’ll be able to process sap. Although I didn’t build mine. I can say with 110% certainty that I will never regret making the switch from the steam table pan setup I was using. It truly is no comparison. A 2x4 like that would be a very nice setup.


Well since now hooked ... I see an upgrade from the Turkey fryer which I can see using to finish off.
But can see with now only 6 tree's tapped first year and all, planning more more next year and couldn't imagine boiling down 50 gal + on that ..
I see the price's on those from a retailer and could surely build one for a fraction of that price and now being retired and all just add it to my list if priorities.
Was looking at a couple builds on Maple Trader that looked nice also. Think long term and a small investment, that's the way to go.
Then the Sugar Shack!! lol


----------



## JBooth

if anyone is getting rid of a burner let me know. I need to move outside. Haven't ruined anything in the house yet but i can see why its not a good idea.


----------



## Sprytle

DoJigger said:


> Well since now hooked ... I see an upgrade from the Turkey fryer which I can see using to finish off.
> But can see with now only 6 tree's tapped first year and all, planning more more next year and couldn't imagine boiling down 50 gal + on that ..
> I see the price's on those from a retailer and could surely build one for a fraction of that price and now being retired and all just add it to my list if priorities.
> Was looking at a couple builds on Maple Trader that looked nice also. Think long term and a small investment, that's the way to go.
> Then the Sugar Shack!! lol



If I was going to make another one this would be what I would like to do. Made out of old 275 gallon fuel oil


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Check out Craigslist northern Michigan for supplies.


----------



## DoJigger

Sprytle said:


> If I was going to make another one this would be what I would like to do. Made out of old 275 gallon fuel oil


Did see those builds, looks nice, would consider if I could find one in good condition not all rusted up.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

We collected another 40 gallons of sap today. If we get close to that tomorrow we will probably boil Sunday. We are 1/3 of the way to our goal and have only bottled twice.


----------



## Anita Dwink

About 100 gallons into a 450 gallon boil down. Going to be a long night.


----------



## FSUfishin

DoJigger said:


> Thanks for the input on the cloudy syrup concerns, with out the experience just wasn't sure if I should use it or not, in the future won't be as concerned.
> Did my second boil yesterday on the turkey fryer ended up with about a half gal.
> I surely can see need to be more efficient, especially having a lot to boil would take a long time.
> Had thoughts of making a barrel stove, but now planning to build 2x4 evaporator. Pros and cons btwn the two ??
> Any of you that have made your own please share some of your thoughts and pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was looking at something similar to this ..
> Thanks,



Dojigger, if you are handy, build one with as much capacity as possible. Remember 1sqft of pan is roughly 1 gallon an hour of evap. I've built two arches, one a barrel style 2x3 with fan assist, I could get 10 gph with the fan and a rolling fire but it turned boiling into a chore and the walleye run this time of year! My solution was to build a 2x7 drop flue. Holy cow! It's worth the effort! Hahaha. Anyways I tried to document the build on here last year. I posted a separate thread... 

https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/maple-evaporator.579844/
Hopefully that link works!

I am a "garage engineer" with a MIG welder. I got my material for free from scraps from work BUT I would say I have less than $200 in material into it if I had to buy from ALRO steel. Take a look and let me know if you have any questions. Happy sugaring!


----------



## DoJigger

FSUfishin said:


> Dojigger, if you are handy, build one with as much capacity as possible. Remember 1sqft of pan is roughly 1 gallon an hour of evap. I've built two arches, one a barrel style 2x3 with fan assist, I could get 10 gph with the fan and a rolling fire but it turned boiling into a chore and the walleye run this time of year! My solution was to build a 2x7 drop flue. Holy cow! It's worth the effort! Hahaha. Anyways I tried to document the build on here last year. I posted a separate thread...
> 
> https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/maple-evaporator.579844/
> Hopefully that link works!
> 
> I am a "garage engineer" with a MIG welder. I got my material for free from scraps from work BUT I would say I have less than $200 in material into it if I had to buy from ALRO steel. Take a look and let me know if you have any questions. Happy sugaring!


Very nice fab work for sure !! That's what I intend to build, like the design and all the thought process you put into it along with the process and pics you posted, I will surely mimic the design.
Have the same Hobart, and would have to purchase steel from Alro, have connections there that will help keep cost down.
Gonna shoot you a pm... Thanks


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Only picked up 25 gallons today but it looks the weather will cooperate. Boil starts in the morning.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

The last of 65 gallons of sap.


----------



## brigeton

I have a little tree in the yard, 4-5" in diameter. About a week ago it had some icicles hanging from it and none of the other trees. Squirrels were taking the icicles. I've never really looked at that tree but I'm thinking it's a little maple and the squirrels were taking the icicles for their sweet tooth. It also looked like the squirrels may be licking sap. Maybe they chewed the bark of the tree on purpose to make sap run? I'll know when leaves come out.


----------



## chuckinduck

brigeton said:


> I have a little tree in the yard, 4-5" in diameter. About a week ago it had some icicles hanging from it and none of the other trees. Squirrels were taking the icicles. I've never really looked at that tree but I'm thinking it's a little maple and the squirrels were taking the icicles for their sweet tooth. It also looked like the squirrels may be licking sap. Maybe they chewed the bark of the tree on purpose to make sap run? I'll know when leaves come out.


Could be a maple. Any broken branch that is alive will do the same thing.


----------



## DoJigger

Have a friend that lives in the city , this time of year has small ice chunks on his porch and sidewalk from a large maple in his front yard, says he really likes it in the summer time when the sap is all over his cars, said that's not sap, now being a sapper ) that's liquid gold :lol:


----------



## michael marrs

heading out to sap collecting area this morning, in what I believe may be my last week. I have made about 8 gallons, by best , but am starting to get burn out, so it is about time. because I am not at home , most days are 10 hrs. Not so sure I am going to do it next year away from home. maybe just a small set up here, without so much time equity. started carrying turkey calls with me,lol


----------



## FSUfishin

Had a successful weekend got through about 450 gallons of sap, prolly going to have to boil this week to get rid of the rest . I ran out of syrup storage space so had to bottle a little.


----------



## celticcurl

Sap is pouring out of the trees today. When is this going to stop? I've gained 10 pounds from eating the foamy creamy yummy white stuff that floats on the top. Stick my finger in... run it around the edge and blow up like a balloon!

I'm going to put some of that creamy stuff into a jar and see if it will stay like that so my mom can try it. She needs to be fat just like me or people will stop saying we look so much alike!

Seriously now. DO I have have to can it in order for it to be shelf stable? I have several in canning jars where they self sealed and I have a few jars with just screw on lids that are not sealed. Do those have to go in the fridge? I have a quart in the fridge that is thicker than glue. Not sure it's usable that way. Maybe I can dilute it with some of the half finished sap and then can it?

I don't think a water bath canning process should be needed for this.

I don't have time to watch anymore youtube videos or read slow loading websites, so I'm hoping you guys can help me out. You were very helpful about the cloudy sap.


----------



## Fishndude

If you can it hot, it will keep forever. Once you break the seal, or if you don't can it hot, you MUST keep it refrigerated. For canning, I just "hot pack" my syrup. I canned just about 3 gallons yesterday, for my 2nd round of the year. Not expecting too much more, but I'll run the race until it is over. The warm spell we are about to get will probably end it for me.


----------



## celticcurl

Thanks fishndude that was very helpful! I'm kind of over this maple syrup thing for the year. I had no idea 8 taps would produce so much. Now it's time to get ready for morel season!


----------



## Anita Dwink

Finally finished . Ended up with 17 gallons. By far the largest amount I finished at one time . Now I have to pick up more bottles.


----------



## Mr. Marley

This season continues to be outstanding. This is only my second season, and I have already produced 5 times as much syrup as I did last year. Here is a pic of my latest batch. Again I'm small time with only 3 tree's, which includes 6 taps. I have been collecting around 20 to 25 gallons a week, and with the weather forecast still looking good, I don't see it slowing down.


----------



## chuckinduck

michael marrs said:


> heading out to sap collecting area this morning, in what I believe may be my last week. I have made about 8 gallons, by best , but am starting to get burn out, so it is about time. because I am not at home , most days are 10 hrs. Not so sure I am going to do it next year away from home. maybe just a small set up here, without so much time equity. started carrying turkey calls with me,lol


You not boiling at the club next year?


----------



## Luv2hunteup

We bottled another 11 pints yesterday. We are right at 1/2 of last year’s total plus the trees are just getting started. The snow is gone in a few spots and up to 8” in other spots. We only collected 17 gallons yesterday but today should be better.

We are hoping today’s rain will knock back the snow and wake up more trees. It should start waking up a few more trees.


----------



## chuckinduck

celticcurl said:


> Sap is pouring out of the trees today. When is this going to stop? I've gained 10 pounds from eating the foamy creamy yummy white stuff that floats on the top. Stick my finger in... run it around the edge and blow up like a balloon!
> 
> I'm going to put some of that creamy stuff into a jar and see if it will stay like that so my mom can try it. She needs to be fat just like me or people will stop saying we look so much alike!
> 
> Seriously now. DO I have have to can it in order for it to be shelf stable? I have several in canning jars where they self sealed and I have a few jars with just screw on lids that are not sealed. Do those have to go in the fridge? I have a quart in the fridge that is thicker than glue. Not sure it's usable that way. Maybe I can dilute it with some of the half finished sap and then can it?
> 
> I don't think a water bath canning process should be needed for this.
> 
> I don't have time to watch anymore youtube videos or read slow loading websites, so I'm hoping you guys can help me out. You were very helpful about the cloudy sap.


I can’t help you on the canning as I bottle mine but the thick stuff in your fridge can be diluted with either water or fresh sap (preferred) will bring it back to within specs. This is best accomplished with a hydrometer.


----------



## chuckinduck

Looks like everyone is having very successful seasons thus far.


----------



## JBooth

my trees appear to be done in midland. Very surprised to not get any running at all the last 2 days.


----------



## JBooth

If you can it hot and then stick it in the freezer it will last forever. It doesn't freeze (at freezer temps) if it's correctly made.


----------



## michael marrs

chuckinduck said:


> You not boiling at the club next year?


not sure, , being away to do it, many times i am there 50 hrs a week. , i think what will happen, is by the time next year rolls around, i will be excited again. lol


----------



## chuckinduck

Finished just under 4 gallons of syrup on Sunday. That was the good part. The bad part was I’m not really setup to filter and pack that much syrup in one sitting. I knew it was going to be a bit of a pain but threw caution to the wind and ran with it. Problem was simply not having a large enough bottler. I use a 2 gallon coffee urn but with the new cone filter I can only hold just over a gallon at a time. The first gallon went smoothly but after that the filter really started to bog down because of the syrup getting thicker as it cooled. It ended up being much more involved then I would prefer. Now for the “optimizer”review. I thought overall it worked well. I don’t know that it was any faster then the old flat filters and basket I had been using. But where the cones are nice is when cleaning up. They’re not as big and makes them easier to wash down in the sink. What I don’t like about them when using the optimizer is due to the fact you have to pull the whole pre-filter through your syrup to remove them. You leave a lot of syrup on those filter as you pull them out. I re-claimed all that syrup in the filters when I boiled lastnight so it wasn’t like it’s the end of the world. Long story short I’m not sure the cone filter and optimizer rack makes my disdain for filtering any less. Certainly not for the $62 it costs. The search continues.


----------



## Tryin2

got about 125 gallons cooked down into the 2 pots with 10 more gallons of sap to add but I'm about to go collect soon so sap to add will likely go up


----------



## chuckinduck

Is there anything better then the hot syrup that rolls off your hydrometer tube and down the handle before finally settling on your index finger while checking density?


----------



## Luv2hunteup

chuckinduck said:


> Is there anything better then the hot syrup that rolls off your hydrometer tube and down the handle before finally settling on your index finger while checking density?


Yes there is, rolling down your thumb at the same time.


----------



## Tryin2

Got another 15 gallons when I collected tonight plus the guy up north that collects for me called and reported 40 gallons for today


----------



## chuckinduck

Tryin2 said:


> View attachment 304704
> got about 125 gallons cooked down into the 2 pots with 10 more gallons of sap to add but I'm about to go collect soon so sap to add will likely go up


How much propane did you go through to get to that point. That’s a lot of sap on a turkey fryer.


----------



## chuckinduck

Bought this a month or so ago for this exact reason. No more kindling wood and newspaper for me.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

chuckinduck said:


> View attachment 304778
> 
> Bought this a month or so ago for this exact reason. No more kindling wood and newspaper for me.


We use birch bark for fire starter with a small amount of kindling. Best fire starter out there. One stick match is all it takes.


----------



## DoJigger

chuckinduck said:


> View attachment 304778
> 
> Bought this a month or so ago for this exact reason. No more kindling wood and newspaper for me.


Looks like the way to get the party started :16suspect
Making a sap run to the North country tomorrow morning in hopes of full buckets and get ready for a long Thursday on the fryer ..


----------



## chuckinduck

Luv2hunteup said:


> We use birch bark for fire starter with a small amount of kindling. Best fire starter out there. One stick match is all it takes.


I have exactly one birch tree on my property and it’s a transplant from our camp on Drummond. I have no intention of turning it into kindling. Not yet anyways. Every time I see that tree I laugh. I hooked up a tow strap to it and yanked it out of the ground with my pickup. It popped right out and I planted it when I got home. At the time it was about 6-7’ tall. It’s now probably 14-15’.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

chuckinduck said:


> I have exactly one birch tree on my property and it’s a transplant from our camp on Drummond. I have no intention of turning it into kindling. Not yet anyways. Every time I see that tree I laugh. I hooked up a tow strap to it and yanked it out of the ground with my pickup. It popped right out and I planted it when I got home. At the time it was about 6-7’ tall. It’s now probably 14-15’.


I go out and find birch that has been on the ground for a few years. It rots very quick but the bark doesn’t. I knock the rotted wood out of the middle and let the bark dry for about 6 months and it’s ready to use for sap season. I use it for the fireplace at home too.


----------



## Tryin2

chuckinduck said:


> How much propane did you go through to get to that point. That’s a lot of sap on a turkey fryer.


Didn't keep track of how much propane should have for sure . This is my first year doing it on the fryers I have used a barrel evaporator the last 5 years but moved to a place that won't let me burn wood so this is what I have to work with for now


----------



## chuckinduck

The past two days have been awesome runs. Collected 17 and 20 gallons respectively. I’ve been boiling what I collected the last two nights. With Easter this weekend an all dayer won’t be possible.


----------



## FSUfishin

Chuckin, Thanks for the update on the optimizer, I'm building a filter/canner to address the plugged filter loss and capacity issues I've had. Hoping to button up this weekend if I do I'll take some pictures.
Trees are holding so far in Fenton, if they don't bud by tomorrow we should continue a good run next week. I've got 450 gallons stored this week that needs to be cooked and probably another 200-300 gallons on the trees. I need to cook tonight. I'm glad I get to run the sugar house at least once more this year. Out of glass need to pick up more! Happy Sugaring​


----------



## celticcurl

I'm not getting a lot of sap today which I'm pretty happy about. 

Next week's forecast is going to be back to below freezing nights and above freezing days. I'm assuming the sap is going to keep running. 

I'm thinking of plugging my trees.


----------



## Fishndude

chuckinduck said:


> Is there anything better then the hot syrup that rolls off your hydrometer tube and down the handle before finally settling on your index finger while checking density?


No, there isn't. And heating up canned syrup isn't the same, either. 

I got 5 gallons of _*ugly*_ (yellowish, kind of cloudy, and a few bugs) sap from 10 taps, this morning. Nothing was running, and temps are above freezing here for a couple days. I pulled hoses, and buckets for a cleaning, and will put them back out on the weekend if sap starts running, again. If it doesn't run this weekend, I am done, and will pull my taps.


----------



## chuckinduck

Fishndude said:


> No, there isn't. And heating up canned syrup isn't the same, either.
> 
> I got 5 gallons of _*ugly*_ (yellowish, kind of cloudy, and a few bugs) sap from 10 taps, this morning. Nothing was running, and temps are above freezing here for a couple days. I pulled hoses, and buckets for a cleaning, and will put them back out on the weekend if sap starts running, again. If it doesn't run this weekend, I am done, and will pull my taps.


I started pulling taps yesterday too on the trees that weren’t running as good. Figured I’d let them start the healing process.


----------



## JBIV

chuckinduck said:


> Is there anything better then the hot syrup that rolls off your hydrometer tube and down the handle before finally settling on your index finger while checking density?


 
Hahahaha!!!!! 

I know that pain!


----------



## Dtb810

My sap has really slowed down this week too. I'm thinking of freshing the holes Thursday or Friday and seeing what happens. The buds haven't started swelling yet. Hoping to go a little longer.


----------



## chuckinduck

Mr. Marley said:


> Is my season over??? I only tap 3 tree’s, one shut off completely a few days ago and the other 2 aren’t providing nearly as much sap as I saw this season. I live in Oakland county, and the 7 day weather forecast is still showing in the 20’s at night, and upper 30’s to low 40’s during the day. I’m about to boil down my 4th batch this season, and was hoping to do a fifth next week. I’m not complaining, I have already produced almost 5 times as much syrup as I did last season. So I’m wondering what your thoughts are, is my season over, or do I wait and see what happens over the next 7 days?


The 14 day should provide plenty of chances for your trees to run again. I collected 16 gallons tonight off my 20ish taps. I pulled some of my poor producers as I’m well above my goal for the year. I don’t expect much flow over the next 3 or 4 days with the snow and cold coming. Fine by me as I’m ready to call it a season and get the boat out of hibernation.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Mr. Marley said:


> Is my season over??? I only tap 3 tree’s, one shut off completely a few days ago and the other 2 aren’t providing nearly as much sap as I saw this season. I live in Oakland county, and the 7 day weather forecast is still showing in the 20’s at night, and upper 30’s to low 40’s during the day. I’m about to boil down my 4th batch this season, and was hoping to do a fifth next week. I’m not complaining, I have already produced almost 5 times as much syrup as I did last season. So I’m wondering what your thoughts are, is my season over, or do I wait and see what happens over the next 7 days?


Are the maples budding?
Is your sap getting cloudy?
Has your sap sugar content changed?

It’s possible your tap dried out and scabbed over.


----------



## Mr. Marley

Luv2hunteup said:


> Are the maples budding?
> Is your sap getting cloudy?
> Has your sap sugar content changed?
> 
> It’s possible your tap dried out and scabbed over.



No budding yet, I just collected the sap and it’s crystal clear still. I will give it a few more days and see what happens. 

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## celticcurl

I'm still in bed this morning being a lazy POS and looked out the window to see the sap bag closest to my window is nearly full. The other 2 in sight are a quarter full. 

I just noticed the big silver maple has the red buds on it like the maples in town do but I don't think I see any buds on the tapped maples.

I guess I'll have to plug in the turkey roasters today to cook down some of that sap. It's been slow enough for that awesome garage sale find to handle. Hubby said it's a 210 double electric burner. I'll take a picture of it later today if I'm not still lazy and try to load it. If any of you see one at a garage sale for 10 bucks pick it up. 

It will be great for canning tomatoes. That's what we bought it for originally. To can outside so the house stays cool and dry. The deer eat most of my tomatoes so I haven't had to use it yet.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

What do you guys do with the foam you skim off the top of the sap pan?


----------



## FSUfishin

Luv2hunteup said:


> What do you guys do with the foam you skim off the top of the sap pan?


I would buy a small bottle of defoamer. Works like a champ. You can also use a piece of bacon fat, I'd recommend using just bacon not cured in syrup, smoked or any other flavors. The oil skim with prevent the foam from occurring completely. 
Sap really started flowing yesterday all clear some trees have a little cloud to them but all good usable sap. If this weather holds this season will be one for the books as far as length and production. Far better than the 2.5 weeks of run we had last year! Enjoy it, we don't get runs like this every year!


----------



## celticcurl

Eat it! OMG, have you tried it? Morel season better get here soon or I'll be 200 pounds before you know it!


Luv2hunteup said:


> What do you guys do with the foam you skim off the top of the sap pan?


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Today’s snow got pushed back. We are out emptying tap buckets in the event we get the accumulation that’s forecast. Some of the trees that haven’t produced are just starting. 

We’ve been melting slush in a pot next to the evaporator pan. It should be a great boil.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Lunch in the sugar shack.


----------



## celticcurl

celticcurl said:


> Eat it! OMG, have you tried it? Morel season better get here soon or I'll be 200 pounds before you know it!


Just to clarify the yummy stuff is more like pond scum not the fluffy foam I get when fresh sap starts to boil.

I want to make lots of pond scum and try to save it in a jar. It's like cream of maple... Cream of Maple Pond Scum. I think I have a winning product.

I think this weather is making me nuts.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission

I’m just north of Lansing and I got cloudy sap from 5 of 7 trees I still had tapped so I pulled them all and have boiled most of it down. Just have to finish it off


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission

I’m just north of Lansing and I got cloudy sap from 5 of 7 trees I still had tapped so I pulled them all and have boiled most of it down. Just have to finish it off


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## chuckinduck

Luv2hunteup said:


> What do you guys do with the foam you skim off the top of the sap pan?


If it gets too bad I’ll use a tiny dab of butter. By dab I mean maybe something about the size of a bb. Works good. I saw on the YouTube where a guy used powdered dairy creamer. Really anything oil based would do the trick.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Live, just boiling down the last of the sap.


----------



## Mr. Marley

Luv2hunteup said:


> Live, just boiling down the last of the sap.
> 
> View attachment 305847


How warm inside does your sugar shack get when your boiling down?


----------



## chuckinduck

Luv2hunteup said:


> Live, just boiling down the last of the sap.
> 
> View attachment 305847


That may be my favorite pic of the spring. Love it.


----------



## Huntahalic

Luv2hunteup said:


> Live, just boiling down the last of the sap.
> 
> View attachment 305847


I would love to see the inside of that shack. Been talking about building one for a few years. do all ours outside over wood but finish on propane. Please post inside picture if you would. We will have to rebuild the evaporator to move it inside but already have the idea in mind. This is our outdoor setup with auto drip pre-heater.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Here are a few.


----------



## Luv2hunteup




----------



## Luv2hunteup

We finished yesterday’s boil this morning by bottling 9-1/2 pints. This is our best season to date and it’s showing no signs of slowing down. It’s quite possible we could double or season goal.


----------



## Huntahalic

Luv2hunteup said:


> We finished yesterday’s boil this morning by bottling 9-1/2 pints. This is our best season to date and it’s showing no signs of slowing down. It’s quite possible we could double or season goal.


We just finished up boiling the last batch of the season. Ended up with a total of 98 pints. Was a good year not our best but it produced a good amount. Probably could have kept going with some trees but we were just over it... Boiled 5 weekends, now it's time to go fishing... This is our final.









Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## wannabapro

bfierke said:


> This season has finally come to an end . Way to busy to post updates !
> Final tally was 16,100 gallons of sap and looks like 400 or so gallons of syrup.


Pics or it didn't happen!! LOL!!


----------



## Luv2hunteup

It appears the season is in the books for a lot of syrup makers. Thanks for sharing your season with us. It’s been another entertaining and learning season.

We still have a few weeks left. Snow is everywhere with some drifts still over 3’. The maple buds still have not shown any signs of swelling yet. Things can and will change in a hurry now that the sun is so high in the sky plus it’s above the horizon more hours in the day. 

We are trying to plan our annual outside waffle, pancake and fresh syrup party but it could be delayed to May this year. Everyone is asking but no one wants to party outside in the snow for more than an hour. We try to have enough sap on hand for an all day boil so friends can see what it takes before they leave with their jar.


----------



## JBooth

pulling taps today. Still have some to boil off. I've given away my small batches mostly. Need to keep the last couple.


----------



## celticcurl

So .... if you go over 170 degrees you create sand? IF you keep it below 170 you will avoid making sand? 

My sap bags are pretty full this morning.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

celticcurl said:


> So .... if you go over 170 degrees you create sand? IF you keep it below 170 you will avoid making sand?
> 
> My sap bags are pretty full this morning.


This may help.

http://mapletrader.com/community/showthread.php?25720-At-what-canning-temperature-does-niter-form


----------



## chuckinduck

JBIV said:


> What I do, I use a small bucket with the bottom cut out it. I take a bungee chord and run other through the tabs of the final filter to strap it to the bucket then place 4 or 5 pre filters inside. I take the filter bucket and put it over a pot of boiling water with a bucket lid on top and let the filters steam while I'm finishing my near syrup in a steam pan. I think I read that if the filters are kept damp and hot they will filter the syrup faster. The coffee urn has a little water in it and I plug that in so it steams and stays hot too. Then when the near syrup has been reduced to syrup I dump the hot water out of the coffee urn and unplug it. I take filter bucket off the steaming pot and place it on top of the coffee urn, the filter dips just down inside the urn. Pour the syrup into the filter bucket and put the bucket lid on top to keep the heat in. The coffee urn gives me a nice on off spout to fill bottles with.
> 
> View attachment 306578
> 
> 
> 
> All this is done to try and keep the heat up for bottling. I even place my bottles in a large pot with a couple inches of water and simmer my bottles before using them to sanitize them and help keep the syrup's heat up when bottling.
> 
> View attachment 306579
> 
> 
> 
> It works ok but I hate it, you have to move fast so the syrup temp doesn't drop below bottling temp. And as you see sometimes I don't get the pour just right into the filter bucket. Holding and pouring a steam pan with 1-2 gallons of boiling syrup at shoulder height can be a little tricky. Filtering and bottling days are non brown pop days. A proper filter pan set over a little heat would make things easier. But you would still have to keep your eye on the temp. Once you go above 190 degrees you start making sugar sand again.


This is the same process I use minus the heating of jugs. I run them in the sanitary cycle of dishwasher since I do inside. But same principle. Oh and I try not spilling syrup once it gets to the urn.


----------



## chuckinduck

DoJigger said:


> Looking good Chuck, was checking out those William Mason builds, that's a nice rig you have there ... Do you finish off from that pan there ?


I don’t finish off on it. I bring it inside once I’m very close to syrup.


----------



## chuckinduck

Final batch was 1qt under 3 gallons. Finished the year right at 8 gallons of syrup. It was a great season but I’m ready for it to be done. Now comes the worst part. The cleanup and storage.


----------



## JBooth

are you guys canning/bottling in the plastic and shaped bottles? I know how to can in mason jars but does it work the same? Obviously not the plastic.


----------



## bfierke

Filtering with cloth can be the worst part for sure . Lots of waste happens and the last thing you want is a bunch of cloudy syrup or sediment I’m the bottom . I use a what’s called a full bank filter press which eliminates waste and you get crystal clear syrup . 
There are some smaller filter presses out there that are reasonable priced and sometimes can be had used . Great for the smaller producer ! 

Canning in glass or plastic is the same . Get the finished syrup to 180 , preferably not on an open flame . Use a water bath if you can , something like a double boiler . If your using new containers there is no need to wash them or get them hot , unless they are dirty . I like mine at room temperature. Smaller glass bottles should most definitely be warm , they will cool down faster as there isn’t the quantity of syrup in them .


----------



## bfierke

chuckinduck said:


> I don’t finish off on it. I bring it inside once I’m very close to syrup.


What I do is draw off the evaporator a tad bit heavy . It’s much easier to thin the syrup to the correct density and heat to 180 and bottle . No need to start boiling the syrup more and make more sugar sand .


----------



## chuckinduck

bfierke said:


> What I do is draw off the evaporator a tad bit heavy . It’s much easier to thin the syrup to the correct density and heat to 180 and bottle . No need to start boiling the syrup more and make more sugar sand .


You know what’s funny? I’ve had to lighten up heavy syrup on a few occasions in the house but not once did it ever dawn on me to just draw it off heavy and dilute it back to 59 brix. I was always afraid that I wouldn’t be able to draw it off fast enough on a flat pan and the last bit would be too dense before I got it all drained off. Do you think you reintroduce any niter if you just bring it back up to 180 slowly?


----------



## bfierke

You shouldn’t have any more Chuck . 
There are also charts/apps that you can use to thin the syrup before you even get to 180 . Very easy , say your temp of the syrup is 100 . With the char/apps you can see what your brix should be at 100 degrees . Thin it slowly and when it hits 180 your all ready to bottle . 
If I didn’t have dedicated bottlers and finishers and had smaller batches I would rig up the wife’s baking pan ( without her knowing obviously) with an inch or two of water in it and somehow support the bottler or even a stock pot over the pan . Let the steam heat your finished syrup. No direct flame and no niter !


----------



## Luv2hunteup

We collected about 45 gallons of sap this evening. Teens are in the forecast overnight. We will collect again tomorrow evening the boil/bottle during the snow on Wednesday and Thursday. We feel we have a good chance of getting another couple of gallons before the weekend. The sap that wasn’t frozen is nice and clear.


----------



## celticcurl

Luv2hunteup said:


> This may help.
> 
> http://mapletrader.com/community/showthread.php?25720-At-what-canning-temperature-does-niter-form


From the bit of reading I've had time to do I think I understand that niter is the minerals that precipitate out of the syrup. Would it be safe to say that the niter could be kept and used as a mineral supplement?

Syrup that hasn't been boiled as heavily should have a greater mineral content and therefore is more nutritious.

Am I all wet? Or should I say... am I all snow covered just like the maple syrup bags this morning????

I made candy yesterday. I soaked raw almonds in almost finished syrup... added some sea salt and cooked it for awhile. Put some butter in to make it more like caramel. I think it was better before the butter but it turned out good for just a fun experiment.

Today I'm taking autumn olives and making barbecue sauce with the maple syrup.


----------



## JBooth

pulled taps and had about 2.5 gallons of sap, all jugs had an odd after taste. Trees are budding so I assume its that. Season is done for me.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

celticcurl said:


> From the bit of reading I've had time to do I think I understand that niter is the minerals that precipitate out of the syrup. Would it be safe to say that the niter could be kept and used as a mineral supplement?
> 
> Syrup that hasn't been boiled as heavily should have a greater mineral content and therefore is more nutritious.
> 
> Am I all wet? Or should I say... am I all snow covered just like the maple syrup bags this morning????
> 
> I made candy yesterday. I soaked raw almonds in almost finished syrup... added some sea salt and cooked it for awhile. Put some butter in to make it more like caramel. I think it was better before the butter but it turned out good for just a fun experiment.
> 
> Today I'm taking autumn olives and making barbecue sauce with the maple syrup.


You’ve got niter figured out. My wife makes great cookies with syrup and I include it as part of my rib rub for the smoker. It’s a great additive for many recipes. 
http://www.mapletapper.com/sugar-sand/


----------



## Luv2hunteup

We added another 43 gallons today. By the time we shut down tomorrow we should be boiling a 100 gallons down.


----------



## chuckinduck

It’s officially over for me. Pulled the rest of the taps yesterday. Many of the trees were dripping great. It was sad watching all that sap drip down the tree.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Beautiful day today. We added another 30 gallons to our boil down. We will stop at the half way point today and pull off. We will bottle that half tomorrow and continue the boil. I think we are now collecting more in a day than we can boil down. 

Big storm is heading our way. The forecast for the 25”-44” of snow this weekend.


----------



## DoJigger

When pulling the tap's, do you or should you
plug the hole's with a dowel rod or something?? I know after time the hole will close up and seal itself, or doesn't it really matter ...


----------



## SCOUTER

DoJigger said:


> When pulling the tap's, do you or should you
> plug the hole's with a dowel rod or something?? I know after time the hole will close up and seal itself, or doesn't it really matter ...


Leave it alone and it will plug itself. See no good out of placing foreign plug in the tree.


----------



## tmanmi

Had good clear sap on Monday after the cold weekend. Started boiling it down but it didn't smell or taste right. I guess I'm done. Little over 5 gallons of finished syrup. Probably would have been 6 if I hadn't of boiled over a couple of times but the dog didn't have a problem with it.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

I’m tending the stove and the other two Stooges are out collecting sap. We boiled down a 55 gallons yesterday and another 30 gallons today. 

Yesterday, after some adult beverages, my partner decided to order a filter press. 5” manual from The Maple Guys.


----------



## celticcurl

tmanmi said:


> Had good clear sap on Monday after the cold weekend. Started boiling it down but it didn't smell or taste right. I guess I'm done. Little over 5 gallons of finished syrup. Probably would have been 6 if I hadn't of boiled over a couple of times but the dog didn't have a problem with it.



I'm guessing you are about the same part of the state as me... I have a lot of sap at the moment. I'll go taste today's boil and see how it is.

Last night we almost burned the house down because the pan boiled dry in the garage.

Long story .... no alcohol was involved. 

Good news, my birch is running. Might tap the others... or not.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

We collected another 57 gallons today. We will probably quit boiling soon and start up in the morning. We are guessing we have about 60 of sap left to boil down. 

Best guess is we will be out of sap tomorrow evening when it gets nasty out.


----------



## DoJigger

celticcurl said:


> I'm guessing you are about the same part of the state as me... I have a lot of sap at the moment. I'll go taste today's boil and see how it is.
> 
> Last night we almost burned the house down because the pan boiled dry in the garage.
> 
> Long story .... no alcohol was involved.
> 
> Good news, my birch is running. Might tap the others... or not.


A few adult beverages should be a pre requisite for boiling down, helps you think straight ... :lol:


----------



## Luv2hunteup

We are in the process of boiling down the last of our sap. This should give up 5+ gallons of near syrup that we will finish when the filter press gets here. We are estimating that this should give us about 4 more gallons of syrup if everything goes well. 

Almost no sap flow today. We do not expect any more until Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## DoJigger

Was gonna head north today to retrieve buckets and pull taps, but with the latest forecast, surely not sounding good. Great start to spring ...
So instead started on a new project


----------



## michael marrs

I have been done for a few days, and I think this summer, I would like to consider a sugar shack build, not the pole barns I have seen guys do on ' Maple Trader, prolly an 8x8 , or 8 x 12, something in even lumber, but with a loft for storage of buckets and stuff, so it all stays there


----------



## Luv2hunteup

This is the filter press that my sap buddy ordered.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

DoJigger said:


> Was gonna head north today to retrieve buckets and pull taps, but with the latest forecast, surely not sounding good. Great start to spring ...
> So instead started on a new project
> View attachment 307448


Craigslist has a few evaporators for sale that could give you build ideas. One example.
https://nmi.craigslist.org/grd/d/28x48x6-evaporator/6484294846.html


----------



## DoJigger

Luv2hunteup said:


> Craigslist has a few evaporators for sale that could give you build ideas. One example.
> https://nmi.craigslist.org/grd/d/28x48x6-evaporator/6484294846.html


Surely have been researching evaporators looking at several different designs from the retailers and some that have built there own.
Picked up on a lot of good ideas on this site, on the Trader. First thought was a barrel build, or drum build, but decided to go with a 2x5 arch build.
Will post pics as it progresses ...


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Back in business Wednesday.


----------



## chuckinduck

Let us know how that filter press treats you. No don’t. I’ve seen those price tags.


----------



## chuckinduck

Pan cleaning question. I’m going to order the acid to clean mine out. Do I just need one bottle or does it have to be completely immersed in the acid to work?


----------



## celticcurl

Had one bag full yesterday with other trees partially full and some empty. The tree that was full, well it's bag is laying on the ground this morning and it's cold and snowy so I don't really feel like going out to put it back on.

I made some amazing candy yesterday with pecans and almonds.

I soaked the raw nuts in water salted with pink sea salt for a day and then toasted them slowly in the oven for a day (had to work). Then coated them with lots of too thick syrup and let them slowly toast in the oven yesterday, stirring occasionally.

These turned out better than the last batch because I didn't use butter. They are more of just individual coated nuts which you can eat one of a time rather than chunks of nutty candy.

While I was working this weekend I had my youngest boy tend the syrup reducing pan. I have near sugar now but at least this time I didn't have a garage full of smoke when I got home like I did the last time he was in charge. He's 19... so don't anyone get all judgemental on me.


----------



## celticcurl

chuckinduck said:


> Pan cleaning question. I’m going to order the acid to clean mine out. Do I just need one bottle or does it have to be completely immersed in the acid to work?


What's the point of using acid? Are your pans really scorched? I haven't looked at the pan that was part of the near garage fire since I rinsed it a bit in the outside faucet. It didn't look like a loss but it didn't look good.

My husband said to use a sanitizer his brother uses at the brewery. It degrades into something non toxic. Wish I would have paid closer attention to what it is.

I was just going to scrub my pans and finish them off with a magic eraser but I'm always up for something easier.

OMG you should see the snow come down at this moment. It's a nice day for January.


----------



## DoJigger

Tree's sure flowing with this warm up, full buckets, unfortunately pulled all my six tap's ..lol , one more go around on the turkey fryer.
Was a great first year, learned a lot, can't believe I never did this till now, definitely a little bigger operation next year.
Now off to chase gobblers, going to be interesting with all the snow in the woods.


----------



## chuckinduck

I was out tonight. A lot of the buds on my red maples are still quite small. But it’s time to crush a gobbler


----------



## michael marrs

Ryan , ever look up Jamaica cottages? I see they have a number of sugar shack blueprints, , but i may wing it and do something similar to Luv2hunt , and aI think a 12x12, would be all I need. some of thes guys build plane hangers


----------



## Luv2hunteup

We pulled the taps on the other property today, sap flow tapered off with this sunny warm up. The buds really swelled up in a half a week. 

We collected 75 gallons in the last two days. If all goes well we should have this boiled down by the end of Tuesday but we expect more sap flow along the lake. 20 gallons may still be obtainable.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

I rigged up a bird swatter on the maple tree that my bird feeder is on to scare away the 100s of grackles, starlings and blackbird decimating my bird seed, and the staple I pounded in is dripping with sap still here. I could still be collecting sap in Au Gres if I wanted, but I have a two year supply of syrup, so I'm beyond satisfied. We still have a little snow left. When I went fishing today, most of the Bay froze over last night. I had to stay in the river mouth until it thawed out enough to venture out further. This is a cold spring for sure.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

We are boiling again today plus bringing our near syrup down a little closer to finish in preparation for filtering. Our Maple Jet filter press should be here today.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

We added up our estimated sap collected total, we are at 876 gallons. We still have some taps out so we are still collecting sap. 

1,000 gallons of sap should become a reality real soon. The brown truck should be delivering the filter press this afternoon. 

We will have 8 gallons of syrup ready to filter by the time it gets here plus another gallon soon after that.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

We filtered and bottled 72 pints today. We will know if the filter press worked as designed real soon. 19-1/2 gallons for the season, needless to say we are real happy.


----------



## kroppe

4-8 weeks to go! How are the preparations coming? Is anyone increasing the number of taps, building a sugar shack, or changing boiling/evaporation method? Happy sugaring to all in 2019.


----------



## chuckinduck

I’m going to try my hand at a batch of bourbon barrel style maple syrup this spring. I’ve charred some white oak and have it soaking in some whiskey as we speak. The plan is to add these wood sticks to the jars to add a hint of bourbon flavor. We shall see. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Wild Thing

We will be tapping again this year - sugaring every other year now. 120 taps. Need to take inventory on bottles, filters, ect but I think we are in pretty good shape. Definitely need more firewood for the evaporator. We usually use 3 full cord during a good season. Have about half of that now. We usually tap around March 7th up here.


----------



## Blaze

I have made syrup here on my property since 1978. I'm just a hobby syrup maker. We have made anywhere from 8 to 15 gallons each year. I usually average 60 to 80 taps a year, I have had as many as 120+ taps out.
Sadly, my back has got to the point where I don't think I can do it anymore, and last year after season, I gave away all my plastic sap buckets. I still have all equipment, except the pan and sap buckets.
And I have 4-5 face cord of wood put up for syrup. I still have my original pan, which is a 250 gallon oil drum cut in half length wise, and a matching pan with a spigot for sap. It will be difficult to not make syrup but I have made lots of syrup over the years and have lots of it canned up. My kids tease me about having so much stored. I told them that the day would come when I couldn't make it anymore. I think that time has come.
Oh maybe I could make a couple gallons in my turkey fryer? We will see, here are a few pictures.


----------



## the g1

wildthing said:


> We will be tapping again this year - sugaring every other year now. 120 taps. Need to take inventory on bottles, filters, ect but I think we are in pretty good shape. Definitely need more firewood for the evaporator. We usually use 3 full cord during a good season. Have about half of that now. We usually tap around March 7th up here.


. We start tapping the second week of February and usually finish the first week of March


----------



## Blaze

the g1 said:


> . We start tapping the second week of February and usually finish the first week of March


A good rule of thumb here is Valentine's day to start tapping.


----------



## the g1

Blaze said:


> A good rule of thumb here is Valentine's day to start tapping.


One of our best days ever was the 3rd week of February. We made 1000 gallons of syrup and only had 14000 trees tapped.


----------



## Blaze

Lol....yep, you make lots of syrup..:yikes:...if you tap mid February hopfully you get first run. That what I tried to do.


----------



## Huntahalic

Blaze said:


> I have made syrup here on my property since 1978. I'm just a hobby syrup maker. We have made anywhere from 8 to 15 gallons each year. I usually average 60 to 80 taps a year, I have had as many as 120+ taps out.
> Sadly, my back has got to the point where I don't think I can do it anymore, and last year after season, I gave away all my plastic sap buckets. I still have all equipment, except the pan and sap buckets.
> And I have 4-5 face cord of wood put up for syrup. I still have my original pan, which is a 250 gallon oil drum cut in half length wise, and a matching pan with a spigot for sap. It will be difficult to not make syrup but I have made lots of syrup over the years and have lots of it canned up. My kids tease me about having so much stored. I told them that the day would come when I couldn't make it anymore. I think that time has come.
> Oh maybe I could make a couple gallons in my turkey fryer? We will see, here are a few pictures.
> View attachment 361345
> View attachment 361349


PM sent Blaze


----------



## Blaze

Response sent Hunt.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

I’m surprised to see this thread resurrected this early in the year. WE probably won’t tap until early March up on the hill down by the big Lake it won’t be until St. Patrick’s Day. Wood is stacked and covered. We need to do about an hours worth of work on the sugar shack and maybe pick up some more jars. We ordered more jar labels so we are all set.

Snowing now so trees should have plenty of water to recharge for the season.


----------



## chuckinduck

Luv2hunteup said:


> I’m surprised to see this thread resurrected this early in the year. WE probably won’t tap until early March up on the hill down by the big Lake it won’t be until St. Patrick’s Day. Wood is stacked and covered. We need to do about an hours worth of work on the sugar shack and maybe pick up some more jars. We ordered more jar labels so we are all set.
> 
> Snowing now so trees should have plenty of water to recharge for the season.
> View attachment 361433
> View attachment 361435


Did you order more of the liquid in the purple bag?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## chuckinduck

wildthing said:


> We will be tapping again this year - sugaring every other year now. 120 taps. Need to take inventory on bottles, filters, ect but I think we are in pretty good shape. Definitely need more firewood for the evaporator. We usually use 3 full cord during a good season. Have about half of that now. We usually tap around March 7th up here.


Glad to see you’re tapping again this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## JBooth

running my neighborhood taps again this year. Added some of the neighbors trees. Will try to keep my three year old from drinking all the sap (myself too) but no promises. 

Anybody have a good idea for a back yard evaporator ? Doing it over a fire wasn't real efficient and propane seems like a waste.


----------



## FSUfishin

Good to see everyone getting in the mood! I'm fabricating a new finish pan as we speak can't wait! (scortched one last year beyond my liking!). Going to shoot for north of 300 taps this year. We will see what this weather does. I am very nervous we get a decent run this spring with no winter this year so far.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

I made two gallons last year and I still haven't even used half of it. Im going to make some more, but I'm starting early and quiting early this year.


----------



## weekendredneck

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## weekendredneck

Getting ready to make an evaporator out of an old wood burner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## FSUfishin

weekendredneck said:


> Getting ready to make an evaporator out of an old wood burner.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Looking Good! Let us know if you have any questions, A lot of really good info on here.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Last Saturday I took my wife to the Tip of the Mitt QDMA Banquet. You guessed it she won a quart of maple syrup. We both had a good laugh.

The cold weather should keep us right on schedule.


----------



## Fishndude

This deep-freeze is exactly what the syrup producers need. If the ground doesn't freeze deeply, our sappin season is a lot shorter.


----------



## Blaze

JBooth said:


> running my neighborhood taps again this year. Added some of the neighbors trees. Will try to keep my three year old from drinking all the sap (myself too) but no promises.
> 
> Anybody have a good idea for a back yard evaporator ? Doing it over a fire wasn't real efficient and propane seems like a waste.












Would something like this work for you? I use wood to boil, it works fine for me 10-15 gallons of syrup a year.
Pans are copper.


----------



## Blaze

For those not aware: Mapletrader.com is a good site for maple syrup enthusiests.

Lots of ideas for back yard evaporators, and syruping supplies.

RMG Sugar Bush in Rudyard, Mi. Is where I buy all needed supplies.


----------



## JBooth

Anybody going to tap this weekend?


----------



## Fishndude

Not this guy, and I live in SE Michigan. Feb 8 - 17 there are few days with highs predicted above freezing. And the days where the highs will be above freezing, it won't be much higher, and not for very long. The sap isn't going anywhere, and I can wait until the weather is better for it.


----------



## Blaze

A friend of mine who produces 300+ gallons (normally) of syrup per year was out yesterday getting his sap lines ready for upcoming season. He runs about 3000 taps on plastic lines with vacum. 
For some of the hobby producers that didn't know this, the vacum will pull out more sap than gravity lines.
Getting more sap from each tap than a spile and bucket. I've most always been able to produce a quart of syrup per tap, which is a good average.
If this weather doesn't get you thinking about syrup, nothing will!


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Fog, rain and freezing rain with a deep freeze coming tonight didn’t have me thinking about tapping. Maybe a month from now with sunshine will change my mind.


----------



## Blaze

Here's a tip for the syrup producers. Sap makes a great cup of tea! Try it, you'll like it!


----------



## Fishndude

Blaze said:


> A friend of mine who produces 300+ gallons (normally) of syrup per year was out yesterday getting his sap lines ready for upcoming season. He runs about 3000 taps on plastic lines with vacum.
> For some of the hobby producers that didn't know this, the vacum will pull out more sap than gravity lines.
> Getting more sap from each tap than a spile and bucket. I've most always been able to produce a quart of syrup per tap, which is a good average.
> If this weather doesn't get you thinking about syrup, nothing will!


Most hobby producers aren't willing to pony up the money to purchase a pump system, when they (we) can just use buckets. 
Your buddy has 3000 taps, which means a LOT of lines to prep. He obviously needs to start prepping quite a while before he will actually tap trees. It is a vague dream of mine to own an actual Sugarbush, and try my hand at producing syrup commercially. My hobby production usually ranges from 2.5 - 8.5 gallons of finished syrup, from 10 taps. I work hard not to waste any sap, and check my buckets daily when the sap is running.


----------



## Blaze

Fishndude said:


> Most hobby producers aren't willing to pony up the money to purchase a pump system, when they (we) can just use buckets.
> Your buddy has 3000 taps, which means a LOT of lines to prep. He obviously needs to start prepping quite a while before he will actually tap trees. It is a vague dream of mine to own an actual Sugarbush, and try my hand at producing syrup commercially. My hobby production usually ranges from 2.5 - 8.5 gallons of finished syrup, from 10 taps. I work hard not to waste any sap, and check my buckets daily when the sap is running.


Yes he does have to start early prepping his system. I prefer the old fashion way of collecting sap and making syrup. 
Your trees must have a very high sugar content to make the amount of syrup you do. A good average is 2% sugar and based on the standard, rule of 86, it will take 43 gallons of sap to make one (1) gallon of syrup.

Do you have a sap, and a syrup hydrometer? 
How do you determine when your syrup is ready? Hydrometer, spoon method?
If you made 2.5 gallons of syrup with 10 taps, you would have done well. Ie; 1 gallon of syrup per tap.

You may very well have high sugar content trees, hard (sugar maple). I have found some trees with nearly 4% sugar. With a lot, group, of trees with good canopy, lots of sunshine, your trees can produce more sap or higher sugar content than the average of 2%.

I'm curious as to how you boil, what type of evaporator you have?

I am no professional at syrup making but have been boiling since 1978 making 50 gallons that year. I still have a few quarts of our first batch, and have saved a sample of many of those years, for old time sake.

Anxious to hear more about your production of 8.5 gallons of syrup with only 10 taps. I'm just curious how I could improve my production.


----------



## Fishndude

I used really old spiles, from the late 1800's, that my wife's grandfather gave me, decades ago. I put a large diameter rubber hose on the spiles, and run them down into 5 gallon buckets, through holes drilled in the bucket lids. That keeps rain, bird doo, and stuff that falls off the trees out of the buckets. 
I used to tap other trees, but someone told me about a guy who had a yard full of Sugar Maples, which have the highest sugar concentration in the sap. So, I introduced myself, and asked if I could tap his trees. He was very curious after I showed him where someone had tapped the trees previously. On a real good day, I can collect a bit over 25 gallons of sap from 10 taps. As a hobby producers, I just cook my sap slowly in turkey roasting pans, on a gas stove. I used to do it in my kitchen, but we replaced our gas stove a couple years ago, and I moved the old stove into my garage, and ran a gas line to it there. That worked really well last year, and kept my house dry. If I am home for awhile (overnight, etc) I turn the burners all up to medium. If we will all be gone for a while, and at night, I turn all burners down on low,. and fill the pans. 
I typically reduce my sap to "near-syrup," and then store it in an extra fridge we have. Once I have enough to make a couple/few gallons of syrup, I finish cooking it to what seems like the right consistency, and then can it. My first run syrup often develops sugar as it sits, but I don't mind losing a little bit of syrup, to have the thickest, sweetest syrup. I've never used a hydrometer, but they seem like a good idea.
The absolute best way to eat syrup is plain, with a spoon, when it is hot, just before you can/bottle it.


----------



## Blaze

Thank you fishndude. I think a hyrometer is the best way to go. Finished syrup is more consistent. No more light batches or heavy batches, I'm not reffering to color, but consistency.

A sap hydrometer is good for hobby producers because it tell you how many gallons of syrup you will make based on amount of sap you boil. This is when the "Rule of 86" enters the equation.

You divide 86 by the sugar content and determine gallons of sap needed to make a gallon of syrup.

Example: with a sugar content of sap at 2. ( 86 ÷ 2=43) Sap to Syrup calculation is 43/1
With sugar content of sap at 4 . ( 86 ÷ 4 =21.5) Sap to Syrup calculation is 21.5/1

Anyway, you get the idea, a sap hyrometer is a good tool in my opinion. Larger producers don't necessarily
Use one due to the evaporator system. Sap in Syrup out.


----------



## Fishndude

I can my syrup fresh, in Mason Jars. They keep forever. But it is never better than when it is fresh.


----------



## Blaze

Fishndude said:


> I can my syrup fresh, in Mason Jars. They keep forever. But it is never better than when it is fresh.


I concur Sir!


----------



## Blaze

Ok, ready for another syruping tip? I'm full of them! If so just ask!...lol


----------



## Waif

Fishndude said:


> Thanks for helping clarify, Waif. I cheek my Walleyes, and I boil_* all*_ of the maple sap I collect, if it hasn't gone bad. I'll just keep cooking the ice, and taking the small amount of syrup it gives. Every drop of my syrup is precious to me.


Danged East sider , eatin like a king on all them walleye that practically jump in the boat over there. 

Ya. I mean no offense to your process. It's your syrup. 
If it's for the public market and your nose is running , that's different. L.o.l..

Without measuring discarded ice ,i have no personal evidence of what is wasted.
As a kid staggering around with buckets of sap, I would have welcomed an excuse to toss ice...
Woodsmoke and a few ashes can be involved in an evaporator and I'm happy.
Happy regardless though when handed a syrup sample.

When I was brewing wine Dad mentioned (disclaimer , know the law before considering distilling) apple jack being condensed by freezing. Don't recall him saying toss sap ice though. With no place to hide it it would have been noticed...
I still have not tried it with wine , but would want to check discarded ice for whats in it.
Just out of academic interest/curiosity.


----------



## Blaze

I too cheek my walleye.
I have checked the sugar content prior to and post ice. Sugar content increases with each freezing and subsequent ice removal.
As a cost saving measure to canning syrup, Bottles with porcelean tops and rubbers stoppers with metal bail, such as Grolsh Beer bottles make excellent containers for canning syrup. The bottles are green, old ones are brown and cost .10 cents each, the price of deposit.


----------



## bobberbill

I small batch strictly organic. Few bugs, little splash of beer, a touch of sugar sand, and always new little jars. I give almost all of it away, and never - ever- a complaint. Don't get the jars back, either. It's a fun hobby between hunting, bad ice, and putting docks and boats back in for open water fishing. Golf starts in 6 weeks.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Ours is a small hobby operation. We boil with wood so a little more frozen sap doesn’t hurt a thing. Sap ice is piled on the the filter paper above our storage barrel. It melts when sap from our collection pails are poured through it. If we get too much we just put a pan full on the back of the evaporator, melt it then filter it before it goes into the preheat.


----------



## Blaze

Does anyone keep a pail of sap handy when you are finishing a batch? A pail of sap will quickly save a batch of syrup from boiling over or burning. I do this with every batch.


----------



## Blaze

Luv2hunteup said:


> Ours is a small hobby operation. We boil with wood so a little more frozen sap doesn’t hurt a thing. Sap ice is piled on the the filter paper above our storage barrel. It melts when sap from our collection pails are poured through it. If we get too much we just put a pan full on the back of the evaporator, melt it then filter it before it goes into the preheat.


I thought I read awhile back you ordered a filter press, did you ever get it? How many bank press?
Just curious.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

My partner in our little hobby operation found a 5 bank manual on Maple Trader. It worked pretty good, sure sped up our bottling process. I looked for a picture but I guess never took one.


----------



## Luv2hunteup




----------



## Luv2hunteup

Found a video from Maple Guys.


----------



## Blaze

Cool video, thanks for posting. It looks like very little syrup lost to the process. Very nice addition to anyones sugar Bush. I like the fact that you can use it to filter a small amount, like most of us hobby producers. I think my largest single batch was about 5 gallons, so thats the ideal tool for filtering.


----------



## Xx xxx xX

I know it's to early for sap to start flowing, but is it to early to tap tree's? Would it be better/ok to tap now and be set up for the flow or is it best to wait for the flow to start? This thread is very informative and helpfull. Thank you to everyone who has shared there experience and knowledge!!!


----------



## Blaze

Xx xxx xX said:


> I know it's to early for sap to start flowing, but is it to early to tap tree's? Would it be better/ok to tap now and be set up for the flow or is it best to wait for the flow to start? This thread is very informative and helpfull. Thank you to everyone who has shared there experience and knowledge!!!


Well your likely to get different responses here, but, if your serious about making syrup, and I believe you are, I would tap anytime now. As long as you can get around in the snow, it's going to warm up and then you will get the sap as soon as it starts.
I don't think you have to worry about taps growing bacteria for the entire season, as long as you pull taps when trees start to bud. Sap gets sour then .and quality goes down.


----------



## Xx xxx xX

We drove by a maple syrup "farm"? Today in Blanchard and they had all there taps out so that's what made me wonder if it's time. I'm excited and plan to go full bore this season, however I have mixed emotions about this new hobby coinciding with my full blown passion with last ice fishing:smile-mad


----------



## Blaze

Xx xxx xX said:


> We drove by a maple syrup "farm"? Today in Blanchard and they had all there taps out so that's what made me wonder if it's time. I'm excited and plan to go full bore this season, however I have mixed emotions about this new hobby coinciding with my full blown passion with last ice fishing:smile-mad


Lol decisions decisions.....somehow I think you might figure out how to do both!?


----------



## Xx xxx xX

My cousin has a walk in freezer he uses for deer processing season, he just might find himself with a couple pallets of filtered 5 gallon buckets for a couple weeks


----------



## Blaze

Xx xxx xX said:


> My cousin has a walk in freezer he uses for deer processing season, he just might find himself with a couple pallets of filtered 5 gallon buckets for a couple weeks


LMAO...I knew it!


----------



## Luv2hunteup

It’s going to be a short season this year. I don’t think we will be tapping in the first half of March.


----------



## Blaze

Where did you get mule deer wildthing? Mule rack in pic?


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Tapping this year sucks. We tap two properties. One we have been using our ATVs for transportation. Only had to winch out twice each today. We buried the snowmobile last week during the warm up. The other property was snowshoes and a plastic sled. My job was to dig holes through the snow for the plastic buckets to sit near ground level. My partner tapped. Last years tap holes for the 5 gallon buckets are at the top of my boots. The metal pails have not made it out of storage yet. 

Without inventorying our gear I would say we have not even come close to having half our buckets out. 
It’s going to be tough this year. Our operation is a labor of love we give everything away to family and friends.


----------



## Wild Thing

Blaze said:


> Where did you get mule deer wildthing? Mule rack in pic?


Colorado - but it was killed by a friend of mine who is now deceased. Much nicer than any mule deer I have tagged  Good observation Blaze!


----------



## Wild Thing

Luv2hunteup said:


> Tapping this year sucks. We tap two properties. One we have been using our ATVs for transportation. Only had to winch out twice each today. We buried the snowmobile last week during the warm up. The other property was snowshoes and a plastic sled. My job was to dig holes through the snow for the plastic buckets to sit near ground level. My partner tapped. Last years tap holes for the 5 gallon buckets are at the top of my boots. The metal pails have not made it out of storage yet.
> 
> Without inventorying our gear I would say we have not even come close to having half our buckets out.
> It’s going to be tough this year. Our operation is a labor of love we give everything away to family and friends.


That is exactly why I haven't tapped yet Mike. I'm not going to go through all the hassle of tapping in deep snow when I have no way of collecting the sap and getting it back to the sugar house anyway. I have tried plowing snow into the sugarbush 3 times now and I'm not much closer today than I was the first time I tried. 

The latest we have historically tapped here has been between March 7 - 10. As you say...."this is going to be a tough year."


----------



## Blaze

We do have alot of snow! If I tap, I'm only going to put out a dozen or so taps. We haven't had this much snow this late in a long time. I have a stand of maples on North edge of field with southern exposure. Also stand has a good canopy for sun exposure they will be my best bet. Probably make a couple gallons just to say I did. Once you get that bug to tap, it just never goes away!
( I've taken a few mulies best one a 5x5 Eastern count. Son took a high 3x4 same yr in Wyoming.)


----------



## Aaronjeep2

Sipping a few cold ones







boiling down some sap.


----------



## Aaronjeep2

This has been a pretty cool experience I think I will tap every other year to let the tree rest. Still the two big maples haven't even tried to run maybe I didint drill deepenough. Was using a manual hand drill wanted to be authentic went a inch and a half deep.


----------



## chuckinduck

Aaronjeep2 said:


> This has been a pretty cool experience I think I will tap every other year to let the tree rest. Still the two big maples haven't even tried to run maybe I didint drill deepenough. Was using a manual hand drill wanted to be authentic went a inch and a half deep.


1.5” should be deep enough but it also depends on how big the tree is. I try to stay around 1.5-1.75” how many gallons you going to boil tonight? 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Aaronjeep2

chuckinduck said:


> 1.5” should be deep enough but it also depends on how big the tree is. I try to stay around 1.5-1.75” how many gallons you going to boil tonight?
> I got 5 gallons boiling tonight boiled down 2 the other night as a test run. The one tree I got two taps in is pumping out sap the two other maples are surrounded by other trees and vines so I think that's why they arnt producing. Tree I have two taps on nothings around it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## chuckinduck

Blaze said:


> I love to see the different Sugar Bush's.....aaron you've got a good start, wildthing advise is sound, spot on.
> Chuck , nice evaporator, did you buy it? Can't say as I heard of the Mason brand, nice.
> Huntahalic, that storage container is a nice set up, can you get ice out of it if it freezes?
> Wildthing, nice set up that liquid gold your putting in jug is nice looking syrup, as all you jugs are. We can in house too, where we heat up jars in stove, everything stays nice and clean.
> Stay with it Aaron your on the right track!


Yes. I had it made by Bill Mason out in Maine. Seems like a stand up guy. The night I called him he talked to me for a good 20-30 mins. I told him what I was looking for and he never once tried to push me towards upgrades or add ons (I did that all on my own). When the conversation was about over I asked him how much of a down payment he wanted. He said nothing. I’ll call you this fall when it’s done. About 4 months later he called me one night and said it was all ready to ship. Very old school but I would recommend him again in a minute. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Wild Thing

Aaronjeep2 said:


> This has been a pretty cool experience I think I will tap every other year to let the tree rest. Still the two big maples haven't even tried to run maybe I didint drill deepenough. Was using a manual hand drill wanted to be authentic went a inch and a half deep.


You can tap every year without harming your trees Aaronjeep. Just make sure you move each succeeding tap hole around the trees. I have always moved around mine in a clockwise direction - 6" over and 12"-18" up or down from the previous tap hole. Some tap holes will fully close up within 1 year and others may take 2 years but you should be able to easily find them the next year. It will take quite a few years to move completely around an average sized tree.

As Blaze mentioned, drilling the tap holes 1 1/2 - 1 3/4 inches deep is plenty deep enough. You won't get any more sap out of them by drilling deeper and it will just take the tree longer to heal up the tap wound. 

There could be any number of reasons why one tree runs well while another doesn't run as well in any given year. The taps on the north side of the trees generally will not run as well as those on the south sides until the weather "warms up" some later in the season. The tap could be in less than ideal wood in that particular spot. Although not often, the tree could be in declining health as I mentioned a few pages back about one of my good producers that eventually quit running after being damaged during a logging operation. Generally speaking, those slow runners in the early season will eventually catch up with the early runners later on.


----------



## Wild Thing

Almost forgot...if you are concerned about the health of your trees (and we all should be) you can use 5/16" spiles rather than 7/16". The smaller ones run just as well as the larger spiles but the tap holes will heal up faster. I started out with 7/16" spiles many years ago but eventually switched over to all "health spiles".

Also, unless you are running vacuum lines you should drill the tap holes on a slight angle upwards so gravity can help them drip a little better. It doesn't make a huge difference but it doesn't hurt either...


----------



## chuckinduck

I switched to tree saver taps 3 years ago and have noticed no difference in yields. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Martian

my buddy last year was given 5 gals of sap ( leftover and not enough to fool with) and he made beer out of it..I have been brewing beer the last year, ( about 5 batches so far) from pretty good, to driveway beer. may post in the brewing section, them guys brew everything. my first cook will probably be this thursday


----------



## chuckinduck

I had wine this fall from sap. It was very good. I bought $200 worth before I left the place. Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Blaze

There are more and more uses for raw sap, I've only used it for hot tea while syrup making. I've heard of people dropping hot dogs in the boil......I never liked the idea, so never did, but making beer and wine from sap is a new one on me.
Learn something new everyday!


----------



## chuckinduck

Maple moon sugar bush in Petoskey. Check it out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Blaze

chuckinduck said:


> Maple moon sugar bush in Petoskey. Check it out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I've noticed the sign, just never drove out there, will have to check it out. They make wine too don't they?


----------



## Wild Thing

This weeks' "Full Sugar Supermoon"!

https://www.mlive.com/news/2019/03/...permoon-will-rise-on-first-day-of-spring.html


----------



## JBooth

I've run out of containers and need to get cooking. Holy cow.


----------



## JH Bird Dog

JBooth, I am in the same boat. When I was running fewer taps last year, I just used a turkey fryer with a propane tank, but that is not going to cut it this year (I have over 60 gallons so far and it just keeps coming). I built a makeshift arch out of cinder blocks and am going to try and boil it down using steam pans this weekend. I imagine I will be spending a lot of time collecting wood while someone else watches the boil for me lol


----------



## chuckinduck

Maple moon sugar bush in Petoskey. Check it out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## chuckinduck

Yes. Maple moon makes wine. It’s good stuff. Hence me spending $200 on a couple cases. Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## chuckinduck

JH Bird Dog said:


> JBooth, I am in the same boat. When I was running fewer taps last year, I just used a turkey fryer with a propane tank, but that is not going to cut it this year (I have over 60 gallons so far and it just keeps coming). I built a makeshift arch out of cinder blocks and am going to try and boil it down using steam pans this weekend. I imagine I will be spending a lot of time collecting wood while someone else watches the boil for me lol


It’s funny you mention having someone else watch the fire. I was collecting lastnight at 9:30pm with just a headlamp and my atv and was thinking. “I need to hire an assistant”. Lol. The problem I ran into last weekend was cutting wood and boiling is very exhausting. I could only cut for 20mins before I’d run back to the stove to re-fill. Often times my boil had slowed down due to loss of heat. I will say this. Anyone not using a blower is missing out. The difference in gph is quite drastic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## damgoodhunter

MSUICEMAN said:


> i saw a special on alaskan specialties. evidently there is a group that taps birches and makes birch syrup, supposed to be really good! i have been thinking of maybe getting into this (and since i seem not to be able to find a job, i might just do that, god knows i'm gonna have enough time on my hands, stupid economy). any suggestions where to get the taps and shims?
> 
> steve


I have done birch sap and it was pretty good, we did it just for fun. Not sure on the ratio.


----------



## damgoodhunter

I


JH Bird Dog said:


> JBooth, I am in the same boat. When I was running fewer taps last year, I just used a turkey fryer with a propane tank, but that is not going to cut it this year (I have over 60 gallons so far and it just keeps coming). I built a makeshift arch out of cinder blocks and am going to try and boil it down using steam pans this weekend. I imagine I will be spending a lot of time collecting wood while someone else watches the boil for me lol


 I am using a turkey fryer this year, so far we have 32oz of syrup, but I am cooking every night and only have 18 taps.


----------



## JBIV

I just tapped this past Sunday. About a week behind. Yesterday I picked up 78 gals, 88 gals today.

I don't really have time to do it but gotta give it a go anyways. I need a hired hand also. One that works for free, or syrup.


----------



## damgoodhunter

JBIV said:


> I just tapped this past Sunday. About a week behind. Yesterday I picked up 78 gals, 88 gals today.
> 
> I don't really have time to do it but gotta give it a go anyways. I need a hired hand also. One that works for free, or syrup.


How many taps? That is a good haul!


----------



## damgoodhunter

It is great to see everyone on here that is tapping trees! Some of my best memories as a kid is going out with my Grandpa! My job was hauling the buckets to the evaporator, once done I was turned loose to ride the horses or shoot the BB gun. I know if he was still alive today he would be proud that we are keeping the tradition alive.


----------



## JBIV

damgoodhunter said:


> How many taps? That is a good haul!


Around 60 taps. Most of those are double tapped trees. And most of those are big yard trees.


----------



## damgoodhunter

JBIV said:


> Around 60 taps. Most of those are double tapped trees. And most of those are big yard trees.


Nice! That will keep you busy.


----------



## JBIV

damgoodhunter said:


> It is great to see everyone on here that is tapping trees! Some of my best memories as a kid is going out with my Grandpa! My job was hauling the buckets to the evaporator, once done I was turned loose to ride the horses or shoot the BB gun. I know if he was still alive today he would be proud that we are keeping the tradition alive.



I keep a BB gun in the barn/sugar shack. It has been used a few times for mouse control. But it's mainly used for entertainment. We tie a beer can to a string over a rafter at the far end of the sugar shack. Lots of fun for the kids who stop over during the daylight hours. Even more fun for the adults in the evening and after a few brown pops have been consumed.


----------



## Blaze

damgoodhunter said:


> I have done birch sap and it was pretty good, we did it just for fun. Not sure on the ratio.


If I recall correctly the ratio for Birch Syrup is about 90/1 to 100/1......big difference but it is more expensive to buy, naturally.
For supplies contact RMG Sugar Bush in Rudyard, Mi.


----------



## Aaronjeep2

Martian said:


> my buddy last year was given 5 gals of sap ( leftover and not enough to fool with) and he made beer out of it..I have been brewing beer the last year, ( about 5 batches so far) from pretty good, to driveway beer. may post in the brewing section, them guys brew everything. my first cook will probably be this thursday


I was going to ask if anyone has tried to throw some yeast In a few gallons of sap and try to make some race fuel wink wink


----------



## Blaze

Aaronjeep2 said:


> I was going to ask if anyone has tried to throw some yeast In a few gallons of sap and try to make some race fuel wink wink


....do tell how well it works out for you!.....lol hic-up!


----------



## Martian

actually, my buddy used a regular beer recipe, but substituted the water with sap, and prolly at 90 some % did not make a big difference. I=there is a home brew section here that I posted on , these guys make beer out of everything lol


----------



## Aaronjeep2

Blaze said:


> ....do tell how well it works out for you!.....lol hic-up!


I'm going to have to look into it more and maybe do a little small test batch. My sap probably doseint have enough sugar in it for it to work.


----------



## birdshooter

Just finished my first try at this . I collected 31 gallons off 2 smaller trees and 1 big one .started last Wednesday , boiled yesterday finshed today . Yesterday's collection along with todays has me back at 16 gallons


----------



## Aaronjeep2

Blaze said:


> ....do tell how well it works out for you!.....lol hic-up!


Well did a little research that's a no go trying to ferment the sap but you can with syurp so not worth my time to try. every drop of syurp is gold to me so don't want to waste any on a experament.


----------



## DoJigger

Dozen tree's tapped yesterday, that's six more than last year ... now in my sophomore season in all.. lol, was planning more but with all the snow as said by others is somewhat challenging.
Question on filtering ... I use the paper filter separate and the cone filter before bottling. Notice on the paper filters there is a smell to them somewhat the same on the cone filter and these are new , seemed like I could "taste" slightly the same smell in the syrup :coco:
should you use them right out of the package or rinse with water ???


----------



## chuckinduck

Well after 3 days of phenomenal flow the trees slowed today which I expected with the warmer night time temps from lastnight. Only had 10 gals on tonight’s collection. But that’s good for me. That means less boiling tonight. I’m 3 hours into this boil and finally got room back in my tank to dump tonight’s collection plus the stuff I had stored in extra collection buckets from last nights haul. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## damgoodhunter

birdshooter said:


> I have not tried yet will get my jar of it tomorrow when i see him but they boiled 14 gallons and got a quart
> View attachment 383101
> View attachment 383101
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opps sorry for the double pics


Looks really good!! Let me know how it tastes. Maybe next year I'll run a walnut and maple line.


----------



## Luv2hunteup




----------



## Wild Thing

Luv2hunteup said:


> View attachment 383153


Ha Ha - I was just getting ready to post this photo here Mike. I finally got the first 50 trees tapped yesterday. Elaine came home from work and did a little sugar bush inspection and then kindly informed me that she isn't going to be able to reach some of the bags when the snow melts. How appropriate!


----------



## Wild Thing

damgoodhunter said:


> Looks rough! *At least you have a Deere to help you get the job done. I have a 2305 and love it!*


The snow is really wet and heavy right now so it has been a challenge. Have to go back out today and open up the rest of the sugarbush trails.

Mine is a 5400 and I love my John Deere too 

Yesterday...










Hoping it will look like this again soon...


----------



## Luv2hunteup

First boil this morning. We collected 42 gallons. It seems that it was one gallon for every time we got stuck.


----------



## Luv2hunteup




----------



## Luv2hunteup




----------



## cstroh

After last night's collection I'm sitting on around 100+ gallons. Sap stoves getting fired up around 5 this evening, time to start making steam!!

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## damgoodhunter

Wild Thing said:


> The snow is really wet and heavy right now so it has been a challenge. Have to go back out today and open up the rest of the sugarbush trails.
> 
> Mine is a 5400 and I love my John Deere too
> 
> Yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 383159
> 
> 
> Hoping it will look like this again soon...
> 
> View attachment 383161


Nice, I wish I had a bigger one! I love the bucket Hydro's can pick up more then my tractor can handle! Fast as well, I tried adding some weight, but then it became a tip hazard. I push big round bales with it all winter no problem.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

We picked up another 28 gallons today which is surprising. The gives us 70 gallons for this boil. Good start for as much snow that’s still around. Its going into the teens tonight.


----------



## bobberbill

Just finished my boiling season. It's cooling and settling. I'll jar it tomorrow. Think I have 3.5 - 4 gallons. Nice golden amber color. 2 weeks of fun..


----------



## cstroh

Back pans just starting to boil!!









Sent from my SM-S767VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Huntahalic

Decided not to boil today, will make a full day of it tomorrow and more than likely have to boil Sunday as well. Collected a very small amount today only 25 gallons but that makes a total of 250 in the tank since Tuesday. Going to be a nice weekend to be outside.


----------



## chuckinduck

Just jammed the firebox full. That’ll buy me 20-25 mins. Just enough time to find another something to drink. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## cstroh

Shes got a good boil going now! Cheers









Sent from my SM-S767VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## chuckinduck

Ha. Your stack is hot. You must be pushing air over it?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## cstroh

Nope, naturally aspirated. Lol. straight draw, it eats as fast as you can feed it. Got a few friends over "getting cold" 

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## damgoodhunter

chuckinduck said:


> View attachment 383315
> 
> View attachment 383317
> 
> Just jammed the firebox full. That’ll buy me 20-25 mins. Just enough time to find another something to drink.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


True the peach crown pretty good!


----------



## chuckinduck

I’ve had a few “torch like episodes” with my stack. Especially on longer boils. Probably the result of a short distance between my
Firebox and the actual stack. Which is a shame since fire out the stack is really just wasted heat if you think about it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Huntahalic

chuckinduck said:


> Wow. You weren’t screwing around with that “getting stuck” job. That looks like no fun. I have the same jd.
> 
> I dont mess around when I do it I always do it good....
> Glad I have friends with bigger toys than me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Luv2hunteup

We were going to take the day off but decided to check a few trees. We collected 59 gallons before we called it quits and decided we had better boil some more down. I believe that takes us to just shy of 140 since we started collecting. 

We may try to bottle a batch tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## chuckinduck

Almost time to “deliver a baby” as I call it 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## chuckinduck

Charred white oak that’s been soaking in bourbon for 4 months. I plan on adding it to a gallon or so to see how it goes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Blaze

I have a few old sumac spiles also...was going to post pic of them when I get home. Mine were made by my wife's grandfather many tears ago. They are interesting tools of the trade to display.
Wildthing that is one neat/clean sugar bush. Chuckinduck your syrups looking mighty sweet and curious about the bourbon soaked oak.


----------



## Wild Thing

Blaze said:


> I have a few old sumac spiles also...was going to post pic of them when I get home. Mine were made by my wife's grandfather many tears ago. They are interesting tools of the trade to display.
> *Wildthing that is one neat/clean sugar bush*. Chuckinduck your syrups looking mighty sweet and curious about the bourbon soaked oak.


Thanks Blaze - We like to at least start out the season with a clean Sugar House. It can be a challenge keeping it that way when things get busy - as you know!


----------



## Waif

Wild Thing said:


> Thanks Blaze - We like to at least start out the season with a clean Sugar House. It can be a challenge keeping it that way when things get busy - as you know!


Rumor has it , you've taught animals to wipe their feet before entering your property.... 
View attachment 383993


----------



## Wild Thing

Waif said:


> Rumor has it , you've taught animals to wipe their feet before entering your property....
> View attachment 383993


Well....Let's just say - the last one that refused...

ended up on the wall:


----------



## Luv2hunteup

We almost had a disaster. We let the fire burn down overnight with what we thought was plenty of sap in the pan. 

100 gallons of sap was boiled down to 1-1/2 gallons this morning. Way too close to being a major problem. Filled the pan up and continued on. Too close for comfort.


----------



## chuckinduck

Luv2hunteup said:


> We almost had a disaster. We let the fire burn down overnight with what we thought was plenty of sap in the pan.
> 
> 100 gallons of sap was boiled down to 1-1/2 gallons this morning. Way too close to being a major problem. Filled the pan up and continued on. Too close for comfort.


That would’ve been no good at all. But look at it this way. You’re now much closer to drawoff. Haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## chuckinduck

So I spent 2 hours the other day cutting up an elm I dropped two years ago and moving it back to the boiling site where I planned to split it yesterday. Got it all split and water was pouring out of it. Darn thing has been down for 2 years. I was surprised it wasn’t dry yet. Didn’t burn worth a crap either so I ended up cutting up a dead ash that was hung up in a tree. That one should be plenty dry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Luv2hunteup

We picked up 31 gallons from our upper spot. We’ve been boiling since 9:00am. It’s just above freezing along with sun today. We should get more flow again today. 

We are going to pay more attention. On leaving the sap pan on the fire overnight.


----------



## chuckinduck

Luv2hunteup said:


> We picked up 31 gallons from our upper spot. We’ve been boiling since 9:00am. It’s just above freezing along with sun today. We should get more flow again today.
> 
> We are going to pay more attention. On leaving the sap pan on the fire overnight.


Does that mean the purple bag is staying closed then?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Fishndude

I canned up just 2.875 gallons of fine finished syrup yesterday. Sap is still running, but I expect it will be done in a few days in SE Michigan. I am happy (I am always happy) with the syrup I've gotten from 10 taps. 

I threw in some vanilla beans I bought, cut in half, and slit lengthwise. It makes rich maple syrup even more luscious. Dang, vanilla has gotten *really* expensive, with the recent crazy for vanilla-flavored bourbon, and Coke.


----------



## Wild Thing

Luv2hunteup said:


> *We almost had a disaster. We let the fire burn down overnight with what we thought was plenty of sap in the pan. *
> 
> 100 gallons of sap was boiled down to 1-1/2 gallons this morning. Way too close to being a major problem. Filled the pan up and continued on. Too close for comfort.


Been there....done that Mike - except that I did have the actual disaster. Put an inch or so of sap in the pan and started the evaporator - just like I always do. Then I left the sugar house to go collect sap and forgot to turn the dripper on from the pre-warmer. About 45 minutes later I got a very sick feeling when I smelled the odor of burning maple wafting down into the sugarbush. Had about 1/8 inch of charred maple stuck to the stainless pan. I ended up having to use a grinder to clean it up.

That is one of those things you only do once...or at least hope that you never do it again...and it was first thing in the morning Chuckinduck - so I hadn't even opened up the purple bag yet!!!


----------



## Luv2hunteup

chuckinduck said:


> Does that mean the purple bag is staying closed then?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


So far. Collecting sap has been difficult. It’s hard enough getting through the woods with a BAC of .000, I’m sure the snow snake medicine will be flowing soon enough. We haven’t even had time to get bored.


----------



## Wild Thing

Batch #2 is cooking as we speak. I've got about 15-20 gallons to add yet to get my 80 gallon batch. With good, dry hardwood I can only boil down about 7 Gallons per hour in my 2' x 3' flat pan. 80 gallons per batch gives me about an 11-12 hour day and that is plenty for me...can't handle those all nighters any more. 

We had an overnight low of 12 and it is 42 right now so we should have a good run today and I'll be cooking again tomorrow.


----------



## Huntahalic

Didn't check buckets today but Im sure we had a good run again. It was a long weekend of boiling, cutting wood and getting tractors stuck in the mud. with the collection yesterday we are sitting at a total of around 600 gallons. we have it all boiled down and fit into 3 15 gallon jugs ready for the finish boil and jaring. we plan to boil again this weekend then might be done for the year... Its been a great season but im ready to get the boat out.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

We’ve been discussing our plan. We will pull off this batch within the hour. The pan will be topped off and we will boil again tomorrow. Wednesday we have a yatch club rendezvous aka dinner and afternoon euchre tournament. Thursday we will be back at it. 

We will wait to finish, filter and bottle when we have 5 gallons or so of syrup.


----------



## damgoodhunter

Wild Thing said:


> Got up at 5:30 AM to fire up the evaporator this morning. Heading to mass at 10 AM so we will lose a little boil by the time we get home but should boil down maybe 80-90 gallons today.
> 
> Cleaned and ready to boil...
> 
> View attachment 383681
> 
> 
> The 'Sapmobile". Collected about 110 gallons last night before we had to come in and dump what we had, and then went back out and collected the last of it. It was a good run yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 383683
> 
> 
> First boil of the season...
> 
> View attachment 383685
> 
> 
> Making steam...
> 
> View attachment 383687
> 
> 
> Had a nice sunrise this morning. I heard turkeys gobbling, geese migrating back north...and coyotes howling. Spring has sprung for sure at Lone Oak.
> 
> View attachment 383689


Nice evaporator!! Love the early mornings nothing better


----------



## damgoodhunter

Luv2hunteup said:


> We almost had a disaster. We let the fire burn down overnight with what we thought was plenty of sap in the pan.
> 
> 100 gallons of sap was boiled down to 1-1/2 gallons this morning. Way too close to being a major problem. Filled the pan up and continued on. Too close for comfort.


I burned a batch this year literally took 10 minutes. Next year I will not be using a turkey fryer


----------



## Blaze

damgoodhunter said:


> I burned a batch this year literally took 10 minutes. Next year I will not be using a turkey fryer


Sorry about that dgh....I think we've all been there........usually happens just once though...so you should be good from now on!...lol


----------



## Fishndude

damgoodhunter said:


> I burned a batch this year literally took 10 minutes. Next year I will not be using a turkey fryer


Turkey Fryers have very little surface area for the amount of liquid they hold. They are poor tools for making maple syrup. You want to push heat through your sap, taking water away with the evaporation. Just super-heating the liquid sap doesn't yield a high quality finished product in my experience. And, yes, I've burned syrup to a crisp before.


----------



## damgoodhunter

Blaze said:


> Sorry about that dgh....I think we've all been there........usually happens just once though...so you should be good from now on!...lol


Yeah it happened once so far so good.


----------



## Wild Thing

Collected 98 gallons of sap today - even after dumping quite a bit of ice, so I will be cooking again tomorrow. Get it while the getting is good!!


----------



## JBooth

I'm using a two burner camp stove. Wish it was a three burner. Has room for steam pans on it. Works nice.


----------



## chuckinduck

One of the kids is sick today. So I’m home from work playing nurse. So looks like it’ll be a good day of finishing syrup. I have 165-170 gals reduced down to about 6. Unfortunately the finishing kettle I have now is not 5 gals as advertised when I bought it on amazon so that means I have to do this whole process twice. Burned my last one up last fall making popcorn for bear season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Wild Thing

Boiling down Batch #3 this morning. 15 degrees and no wind at 7:30 AM... Coyotes were yipping up a storm this morning. Wish I had time to make a few sets with the E-Caller...










Just a little wind beginning at 8:30 AM...










Steam coming out both gable ends and even through the ridge vent...










I've been burning mostly good, dry hard maple. This is what I have been cleaning out of the evaporator each morning - 1 full pail of ash for each 80 gallon boil. I save this up and spread it in my food plots later on.


----------



## chuckinduck

I burn mostly ash and elm and I’ll be lucky to pull that much out at the seasons end. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Wild Thing

Really? I've burned a lot of ash in the past and it seems like I always had more ash. I know there are certainly fewer BTU's in ash - although it does burn nice. I like it for the wood stoves in the man cave and cabin.


----------



## chuckinduck

Wild Thing said:


> Really? I've burned a lot of ash in the past and it seems like I always had more ash. I know there are certainly fewer BTU's in ash - although it does burn nice. I like it for the wood stoves in the man cave and cabin.


Yep. I don’t know for sure but I believe the blower sends a lot of it up and out the stack. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Wild Thing

I had a few sticks of Cherry which I burned on Sunday and it seemed liked that burned pretty hot too.










You can see some little short chunks on the top of the wood pile here. These are the butt ends of sticks that are too long, too gnarly to split well, etc. We call them "Mongrels" but they all have BTU's too so we burn them...


----------



## Wild Thing

chuckinduck said:


> Yep. I don’t know for sure but I believe the blower sends a lot of it up and out the stack.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


OK - I'll bet that is what is happening. I don't have a blower but I have a fairly good size air vent at the bottom and it always seems to draw well. Of course I've got I think at least 15' of chimney pipe which also helps with draw...


----------



## chuckinduck

I also burn it all. If I can get it in my firebox it will get burned. Although I do prefer smaller stuff. I’ll tell you one wood that don’t burn very good at all and that’s black walnut. You might as well use a bic lighter to boil syrup. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## damgoodhunter

Wild Thing said:


> I had a few sticks of Cherry which I burned on Sunday and it seemed liked that burned pretty hot too.
> 
> View attachment 384237
> 
> 
> You can see some little short chunks on the top of the wood pile here. These are the butt ends of sticks that are too long, too gnarly to split well, etc. We call them "Mongrels" but they all have BTU's too so we burn them...
> 
> View attachment 384239


You have a wonderful set up! Hope mine next year looks half as good!


----------



## damgoodhunter

Fishndude said:


> Turkey Fryers have very little surface area for the amount of liquid they hold. They are poor tools for making maple syrup. You want to push heat through your sap, taking water away with the evaporation. Just super-heating the liquid sap doesn't yield a high quality finished product in my experience. And, yes, I've burned syrup to a crisp before.


I am going to try and make a continuous flow evaporator out of an old oil fuel barrel. A friend of mine can weld (I am just a gobber) stainless and is pretty good fabricator, if that doesn't work I may just have to spend the money and buy one. We only ran 18 taps this year, but I think I may have permission to tap the neighbors trees in exchange for some syrup so next year we may be doing a couple hundred taps.


----------



## Blaze

chuckinduck said:


> I also burn it all. If I can get it in my firebox it will get burned. Although I do prefer smaller stuff. I’ll tell you one wood that don’t burn very good at all and that’s black walnut. You might as well use a bic lighter to boil syrup.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I burn most everything as well, probably burn more poplar, "gopher wood" than anything. Throw it on and go-fer more. I just use whatever I cut from cleaning up the wood on my property, maple, elm, birch, poplar anything
but pine. I refuse to buy wood when I have so much dead and/or down wood around.


----------



## Waif

JBooth said:


> I'm using a two burner camp stove. Wish it was a three burner. Has room for steam pans on it. Works nice.


A good way to go vs a regular kitchen stovetop. Besides the humidity in the house.

Looked at a neighbors stove when I was a kid that she had large pots for canning on. (Electric range).
Pot size matters in efficient cooking , but oversized pots larger than the burner can , as in her case melt the stovetop! It sunk pretty far.


----------



## Wild Thing

damgoodhunter said:


> I am going to try and make a continuous flow evaporator out of an old oil fuel barrel. A friend of mine can weld (I am just a gobber) stainless and is pretty good fabricator, if that doesn't work I may just have to spend the money and buy one. We only ran 18 taps this year, but I think I may have permission to tap the neighbors trees in exchange for some syrup so *next year we may be doing a couple hundred taps*.


Wow! Sounds like you're going "All-In", damgoodhunter!! That is a lot of taps if you're humping the pails...unless you have some helpers. If I were tubing it I would consider going higher but I've been at 120 taps for quite a few years now, and at this stage of the game, I am actually considering going in the opposite direction. It takes me about 3 full cords of firewood to keep up with 120 taps and I really don't want to have to cut any more. Of course, it would be different if I had a more efficient evaporator ...

BTW - my pans and evaporator were all fabricated and welded up by buddies who are a lot better at it than I am. I just looked at a lot of evaporators and decided on what I thought would work well and took photos of how I wanted it to look, how to hold the fire brick etc. The rest is history, as they say.

Good luck with the new cooker!


----------



## Wild Thing

Here is a tip that is just a little too late for this year but you may want to keep in mind for next year. I just happened to see it the other day or I would have used it myself this year...

How do you manage to keep from drilling your tap holes too deep? You really only need to drill in about 1 1/2" - 1 3/4" from the outside of the bark to get a good tap hole. If you drill deeper you really don't get any more sap and it just takes longer for the tap wound to heal up. On a good day I can fill a 4-5 gallon bag from a 5/16" tap hole which is only 1 1/2" deep.

In the past I have used a rubber grommet or washer as a guide on my drill bit, but, of course you can still keep drilling and it just moves back which allows you to drill deeper. If you use a short piece of tubing on your bit, it can't move back any further and it stays in place ensuring the proper depth every time:




























After inserting your tap there is still plenty of room for the pressurized sap to enter your tap hole and your tap holes will heal up much sooner...


----------



## Blaze

Great idea/ tip....I like it! Thanks for sharing wildthing!


----------



## damgoodhunter

Wild Thing said:


> Wow! Sounds like you're going "All-In", damgoodhunter!! That is a lot of taps if you're humping the pails...unless you have some helpers. If I were tubing it I would consider going higher but I've been at 120 taps for quite a few years now, and at this stage of the game, I am actually considering going in the opposite direction. It takes me about 3 full cords of firewood to keep up with 120 taps and I really don't want to have to cut any more. Of course, it would be different if I had a more efficient evaporator ...
> 
> BTW - my pans and evaporator were all fabricated and welded up by buddies who are a lot better at it than I am. I just looked at a lot of evaporators and decided on what I thought would work well and took photos of how I wanted it to look, how to hold the fire brick etc. The rest is history, as they say.
> 
> Good luck with the new cooker!


WT I hear what you are saying that will be a lot of pail hauling! Right now my helper is my 13 year old so I have a great helper for a few more years (until college). I thought about running tubing, but the problem would be the cows in the summer. So I am not sure what I am going to do exactly. I do have a pump that runs off a cordless drill that I use at camp to get water out of the river for showers, I am thinking about possibly using it to just transfer. I also need to get some sort of storage tank so I don't have to cook everyday. As for the wood I let my other neighbor farm a 3 acre patch and we bartered for cords of wood.

Any suggestions on what not to do on the evaporator or things that worked well for you?


----------



## B Smithiers

Relatively new to all this so I have a question. I have seen a few people post that “they” or the “sap” is almost done... It seems to me like I just started seeing good amounts of sap and that last year I was collecting way in to April. I was planning to tap a few more trees tomorrow afternoon. Am I missing something? Any explanation(s) would be great. Thanks


----------



## damgoodhunter

Wild Thing said:


> Here is a tip that is just a little too late for this year but you may want to keep in mind for next year. I just happened to see it the other day or I would have used it myself this year...
> 
> How do you manage to keep from drilling your tap holes too deep? You really only need to drill in about 1 1/2" - 1 3/4" from the outside of the bark to get a good tap hole. If you drill deeper you really don't get any more sap and it just takes longer for the tap wound to heal up. On a good day I can fill a 4-5 gallon bag from a 5/16" tap hole which is only 1 1/2" deep.
> 
> In the past I have used a rubber grommet or washer as a guide on my drill bit, but, of course you can still keep drilling and it just moves back which allows you to drill deeper. If you use a short piece of tubing on your bit, it can't move back any further and it stays in place ensuring the proper depth every time:
> 
> View attachment 384287
> 
> 
> View attachment 384289
> 
> 
> View attachment 384291
> 
> 
> After inserting your tap there is still plenty of room for the pressurized sap to enter your tap hole and your tap holes will heal up much sooner...
> 
> View attachment 384293
> 
> 
> View attachment 384295


Great Idea!! Way better than my electrical tape I use.


----------



## damgoodhunter

B Smithiers said:


> Relatively new to all this so I have a question. I have seen a few people post that “they” or the “sap” is almost done... It seems to me like I just stared seeing good amounts of sap and that last year I was collecting way 8nti April. Am I missing something? Any explanation(s) would be great. Thanks


My understanding( I am new as well) is it is due to temps. If it is not getting cold enough at night the sap does not return to the roots.


----------



## Wild Thing

damgoodhunter said:


> WT I hear what you are saying that will be a lot of pail hauling! Right now my helper is my 13 year old so I have a great helper for a few more years (until college). I thought about running tubing, but the problem would be the cows in the summer. So I am not sure what I am going to do exactly. I do have a pump that runs off a cordless drill that I use at camp to get water out of the river for showers, I am thinking about possibly using it to just transfer. I also need to get some sort of storage tank so I don't have to cook everyday. As for the wood I let my other neighbor farm a 3 acre patch and we bartered for cords of wood.
> 
> *Any suggestions on what not to do on the evaporator or things that worked well for you?*


I've got an appt and have to run right now, DGH but will think about this and get back with you.


----------



## Wild Thing

B Smithiers said:


> Relatively new to all this so I have a question. I have seen a few people post that “they” or the “sap” is almost done... It seems to me like I just started seeing good amounts of sap and that last year I was collecting way in to April. I was planning to tap a few more trees tomorrow afternoon. Am I missing something? Any explanation(s) would be great. Thanks


The season is just getting started up here B Smithiers, but we are running 2-3 weeks late due to the deep snows which kept us out of the sugarbush. It is very much weather related and it typically begins and ends sooner in lower latitudes. In order for the sap to run it must get below freezing at night and above freezing during the day - the larger the swing the better the runs. 

Beyond that is that once the trees start to "bud" the sweetness is gradually replaced by a more sour sap. You can definitely smell it if you decide to try and evaporate it ("Buddy Sap"). Some commercial producers will push the season as long as they can and continue to make a much lower grade syrup but most of us throw in the towel once the trees start to bud so we can continue to have a higher grade product. The syrup will also get darker and darker as the season progresses.

We are only interested in the best quality syrup so we have traditionally pulled our taps around April 9th or 10th up here in the Banana Belt. Of course, we generally have everything tapped by March 7th or so too so it is typically about a 5 week season for us. This year we didn't start tapping until March 21st but I am not convinced it will extend our season ... maybe it will and maybe it won't.

Only Mother Nature knows for sure.


----------



## damgoodhunter

Wild Thing said:


> I've got an appt and have to run right now, DGH but will think about this and get back with you.


Thanks!


----------



## chuckinduck

Houston......


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## chuckinduck

We have a problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Sounds like everyone is in on the fun now. 

It was 18 this morning. We have a boil going on right now. The crust got hard enough to walk on last night. Collection just started along the big lake. Our third stooge just joined in on the fun after a mid winter break in Florida. More taps are going in today. We hope to be able to add a couple dozen more today. 

My job is to keep the boil going and picking up full buckets along the road. That also has me fetching wood and beer for the other two. 

We decided to boil to 218 yesterday then filter through the orlon sock. It’s near syrup so storing shouldn’t be a problem until we start to bottle. I’m guessing we have 4-1/2 gallons of near syrup 3-1/2 to 3-3/4 gallons when finished. Great start with only one close call.


----------



## chuckinduck

Well that was fun today. Things were progressing nicely until they weren’t. My goal today was to finish off all the near syrup I had already reduced on the flat pan. Had about 6ish gallons left and needed to get down to 4-5 to be done. So I had about 2-2.5 gals on the stove. And it’s close. Like 57 brix. Had maybe 5-10 mins max til I pull it off. Then the tiny bubbles appear. For some reason I grabbed a wooden spoon and give it a stir (which I never do) and all of a sudden here comes the boil over. I grabbed the pan as fast as I could but the damage was done. Syrup burning all over my glass top stove. What a disaster. Took me a solid 2 hours to clean up the burnt on syrup and get back on track. Made for a much longer day then I was anticipating. Ended up finishing off exactly 5 gals of syrup and boiled down another 55 on the arch in process. The mason jars are the syrup I added the bourbon soaked charred white oak too. The plan is to age it 6 months and then boil those jars in a water bath til they hit 180-190 and re-filter and bottle. Not so much to remove nitre. But to remove any charred wood or wood particles that may be floating in the bottle.


----------



## Blaze

Chuckinduck......when you are boiling, and especially when you are finishing a batch as you were when you had a boil over, always keep some raw sap within reach. You can dump in the sap and save the batch. Usually when your finishing a batch the size you were a quart of cold raw sap will save it. When the small bubbles form you know it's close or done, but to keep from boiling over the cold raw sap works instantly to bring the temperature down.
I always keep raw sap close by, through the entire process. When getting close outside on flat pan, I have 2 gallon pail ready. When finishing in house usually a quart is sufficient. I learned the hard way too, it happens.


----------



## Blaze

The large producers have a powder, that they use for the above purpose, but hobby producers usually have sap on hand, just in case. Raw sap is cheap and free. I don't recall the name of the substance off top of my head.


----------



## Blaze

I checked RMG Sugarbush website.....I could only find the a " Liquid Defoamer".


----------



## hungryhollow

A spoon full of butter works.


----------



## chuckinduck

Yah my raw sap was on hand. Just out of reach. I should’ve just pulled it off the stove and went and got the jug on the other table. Oh well. The glass top is shining now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## chuckinduck

The butter trick works very well. I will use that on the arch if I get a lot of foam forming. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Wild Thing

Luv2hunteup said:


> Sounds like everyone is in on the fun now.
> 
> We decided to boil to 218 yesterday then filter through the orlon sock. *It’s near syrup so storing shouldn’t be a problem until we start to bottle.* I’m guessing we have 4-1/2 gallons of near syrup 3-1/2 to 3-3/4 gallons when finished. Great start with only one close call.


Do your keep your "near syrup" on ice or refrigerate it until you bottle it Mike? I am not sure it is necessary but I have always kept it in the barn fridge or in 5 gallon pails in a large cooler (with snow) until we bottle it. It isn't that big of a deal so I've always just kept it cool "just in case", but I've often wondered if it is even necessary. We've got about 8 gallons ready to finish now and I'll be boiling again today as we picked up another 110 gallons of sap last night.


----------



## Wild Thing

chuckinduck said:


> . For some reason I grabbed a wooden spoon and give it a stir (which I never do) and *all of a sudden here comes the boil over. I grabbed the pan as fast as I could but the damage was done. Syrup burning all over my glass top stove. What a disaster.* Took me a solid 2 hours to clean up the burnt on syrup and get back on track. Made for a much longer day then I was anticipating. Ended up finishing off exactly 5 gals of syrup and boiled down another 55 on the arch in process. The mason jars are the syrup I added the bourbon soaked charred white oak too. The plan is to age it 6 months and then boil those jars in a water bath til they hit 180-190 and re-filter and bottle. Not so much to remove nitre. But to remove any charred wood or wood particles that may be floating in the bottle.
> View attachment 384457


Ouch!! That does hurt chuckinduck...and it is another one of those things you only do once (or hopefully don't ever repeat). Been there and done that on our kitchen stove once years ago. What a mess!!

As Blaze mentioned - add some sap (or even water) but pull it off of the stove for sure. We have probably all done it before - but hopefully only once.


----------



## Radbrew

At room temp? How long until goes bad in the pantry?


----------



## Wild Thing

JBooth said:


> How does everyone store their syrup? Was keeping mine in the freezer since it doesn’t freeze but then lo and behold for some reason it froze today. Not sure why.


After it comes off the evaporator and runs through the filter we just set it on the stovetop in the man cave overnight to let it cool. Then we just cover these pots and put them in the fridge...










When the fridge fills up we put the almost syrup into 5 gallon pails in a cooler in the pole barn. If we still have snow we use snow to keep it cool - otherwise maybe ice. Here we have almost 10 gallons plus what is still in the fridge so it is time to start finishing off and bottling which we will do this weekend.










Once it is finished off and bottled we just put it back into the same boxes that the bottles come in and store them in a closet in the pole barn. Room temp in this room never goes below about 43 as we run an electric overhead heater going all winter and when we are using the man cave we heat it with wood up to normal room temp. As long as it is canned or bottled it will keep indefinitely. Of course, once the bottle is opened then it must be refrigerated as there are no preservatives in pure maple syrup.










We bottled this syrup about 10 years ago and just keep it as a display (at room temp). The syrup is fine. You could eat it today and would never know that it was made 10 years ago.










We never freeze syrup. We sometimes freeze sap so we can throw off the ice to more concentrate the sugars in the sap. Only the water freezes so if you toss the ice out you don't need to boil as much.


----------



## Wild Thing

I guess as a disclaimer, I should mention that it needs to be bottled/canned properly at a minimum of 185 degrees. If you aren't doing this then, yes - you should consume it right away or put it in the fridge or freezer. I probably shouldn't assume that everyone knows how to bottle it properly.

We put our sterilized bottles in a 200 degree oven to keep them hot (have never used plastic bottles). We also keep the bottle caps in hot water on the stovetop. When we used to can our syrup in Mason jars we did the same thing with the lids and screw caps.










The syrup goes into the filter at 219 degrees. Note the gloves I am wearing here. This stuff is hot - and it needs to be if you want it to keep indefinitely. Once the hot bottles are filled and capped with hot caps, we lay the bottles on their sides so that the cap stays hot to form a good seal. Note the bottles laying on their sides in the background to the right of the stainless filter tank...


----------



## JBooth

I filter a few times around 212 and 215 then take it to 219 and bottle immediately after. working in small batches so its just easier this way.


----------



## Blaze

Once filtering is completed I don't bring syrup to a boil again, as I have been told that sugar sand will form, and require more filtering.

*Sugar sand*. *Sugar sand* has multiple meanings: *Sugar sand* refers to the debris that settles to the bottom of a container of *maple* sap once it has reached a *sugar* concentration of 66-67%. ... When filtered *maple syrup* is reheated above 200 degrees F, *sugar sand* will again develop and settle to the bottom of the *syrup*.


----------



## miruss

Wild Thing said:


> We bottled this syrup about 10 years ago and just keep it as a display (at room temp). The syrup is fine. You could eat it today and would never know that it was made 10 years ago.


Nope don't believe you !! You need to send that down here for me to test your statement and prove your right !:evilsmile:evilsmile:corkysm55:corkysm55:corkysm55


----------



## chuckinduck

I agree if sealed properly it will keep indefinitely. I use bacon jugs and have never had one go bad or not seal properly but I always pack at 180 or higher. I don’t like to heat syrup back up after the final filter to hot pack as I think you always run the chance of making more sugar sand. I suppose if you brought the temp up slowly or used a water jacket style container you could heat it up faster.








Here is me drawing off on the final filter into my coffee urn which I use for bottling. I always heat up the coffee urn with water prior to bottling so the urn is warm when the syrup hits it. I feel this helps keep the syrup temps up to ensure proper bottling temps. Disregard the probe temp on that kettle. The syrup level was below the probe so it was not reading accurate syrup temps at that point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Wild Thing

miruss said:


> Nope don't believe you !! You need to send that down here for me to test your statement and prove your right !:evilsmile:evilsmile:corkysm55:corkysm55:corkysm55


We would love to send it down to you miruss...we just hate to part with such a cool looking bottle...


----------



## DoJigger

chuckinduck said:


> I store mine in the pantry. Never had an issue as long as the caps are sealed. I save freezer space for the animals that get in the way of my arrows and bullets.
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Like your thinking... need all the room especially coming off the ice fishing season. 

Chuck, I see in one of your other post that you use more than one filter to finish off, I made the mistake of only using one synthetic thin filter by itself when I transferred almost done syrup to a smaller pot.
I finished off the syrup and used one final filter and see what looks like you have used 4 total ??
Question I have looking at my syrup in the bottles looks cloudy and particles floating.
Would like to re filter and re bottle , what's the best method ...


----------



## miruss

Wild Thing said:


> We would love to send it down to you miruss...we just hate to part with such a cool looking bottle...


You could always repackage in a junk bottle that you just hate!


----------



## Blaze

Dojigger,

It looks like Chuck is using an Orlon filter along with cone syrup filters. Syrup are different than coffee filters.
You could refilter and rebottle a couple of ways;
1) you could dump all syrup back into pot, reheat to 185-195 degrees, and refilter using syrup filters several times before you bottle. An Orlon filter will help alot and can be ordered from sugar Bush suppliers.
2) you can dump your syrup into a pot, and let sit a few days to allow sediment to settle to bottom, then carefully with a measuring cup or other container slowly remove syrup dipping just under surface so as not to disturb sediment on bottom. Once you can't skin anymore clear syrup filter as best you can with what you have, and keep that separate and bottle for your own use.
Syrup skimmed from top will be clear, you could filter if you want, but it will have no sediment and you can reheat to 185-195 degrees and can as normal.

You can buy the Orlon filter and cone shaped paper filter at sugarbush supply.


----------



## Radbrew

Success. First batch in the jars!

I heated to 219, but I'm getting only 64 brix now that i figured out to dilute and back calculate brix. Maybe my thermometer is off. Oh well, next year I'll have an evaporator, proper filter and be able to figure out the brix on the fly.


----------



## Blaze

Note: Don't force syrup through filters, by squeezing to make it go faster. Let the syrup filter by gravity on it's own. By keeping your filter area warm, it will help, and you shouldn't filter all syrup through one filter, use multiple filters. I guess that depends on amount you have finished how many filters you use, generally use more than one at a time, by doubling or tripling the filters, it filters better. You may also use a couple containers
For filtering syrup, also your syrup needs to be hot when filtered.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Blaze

Congrats Radbrew...looks good!


----------



## DoJigger

Thanks Blaze.. been doing a lot of reading on the trader forum how others have encountered
the same issues.
I did purchase filters from Sugar Bush supplies pre filters and a final filter flat style ones, just made the mistake not using enough... 
Thanks for the reply..


----------



## Huntahalic

Pulling another all nighter to finish up the last 200 gallons. Been at it since about 4 going to be out of beer before the sap runs out. What an awesome hobby. I ordered jugs today and have orders to fill for the finish product.... 20 plus gallons of syrup so far. Going to pull taps and call it the end on Sunday.


----------



## Blaze

Huntahalic said:


> Pulling another all nighter to finish up the last 200 gallons. Been at it since about 4 going to be out of beer before the sap runs out. What an awesome hobby. I ordered jugs today and have orders to fill for the finish product.... 20 plus gallons of syrup so far. Going to pull taps and call it the end on Sunday.
> View attachment 385387


If you mind me asking, what are you getting for your syrup, just curious have plenty of my own. Always curious though about pricing the liquid gold.


----------



## Blaze

I


DoJigger said:


> Thanks Blaze.. been doing a lot of reading on the trader forum how others have encountered
> the same issues.
> I did purchase filters from Sugar Bush supplies pre filters and a final filter flat style ones, just made the mistake not using enough...
> Thanks for the reply..


I used to buy the flat filter paper in sheets and cut it whatever size I needed. Eventually started buy the ready made cone shape filters that fit inside the Orlon filter cone.
Glad you got it figured out!


----------



## Huntahalic

Blaze said:


> If you mind me asking, what are you getting for your syrup, just curious have plenty of my own. Always curious though about pricing the liquid gold.


Not much at all thinking 10 per pint probably should go higher but I usually give it away. This year I have a lot more into it . Would be nice to get some of my cost back. The time is priceless....


----------



## Blaze

Huntahalic said:


> Not much at all thinking 10 per pint probably should go higher but I usually give it away. This year I have a lot more into it . Would be nice to get some of my cost back. The time is priceless....


That's about what I would think. I have sold it before, it's been about 10 yrs or so, and I sold it for $8.00 per pint or quart for $15.00, but my neighbor gets $20.00 a quart now. It's well worth it.


----------



## Wild Thing

Collected 120 gallons on Thursday and 110 on Friday. Had only very slight runs Sat & Sun so didn't collect. We finished off not quite 7 gallons yesterday and still have 10 gallons of "almost syrup" to finish off. Today is the first day I don't have the evaporator running after boiling for 8 consecutive days. Don't have any sap and I really needed a break anyway.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

The 3/16” semi rigid tubing works great. We added 13 taps today on 3 different mainline runs. The system goes in quick. The falling sap pulls a vacuum.

We do not have elevation change except for taping and line anchoring locations. The video shows the 3/16” line. After that it changes sizes.


----------



## damgoodhunter

H


Luv2hunteup said:


> The 3/16” semi rigid tubing works great. We added 13 taps today on 3 different mainline runs. The system goes in quick. The falling sap pulls a vacuum.
> 
> We do not have elevation change except for taping and line anchoring locations. The video shows the 3/16” line. After that it changes sizes.


how far will it push the sap?


----------



## Luv2hunteup

damgoodhunter said:


> H
> 
> how far will it push the sap?


I don’t know, we just started putting this system in. This knee plus deep snow is kicking our butt. We were looking for a way to reduce the number of stops plus the distance off the trail we have to travel. A vacuum system was out of the question.


----------



## Luv2hunteup




----------



## damgoodhunter

Last 10 gallons of the season!! Pulled all the taps today sad day!


----------



## chuckinduck

I have tomorrow off so I plan to bottle the last 3gals and start the unenviable task of cleaning buckets pans taps etc so I can put it all away for another year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## JBooth

I finished at midnight last night. 62 gallons of sap from 6 trees ended up being just over 2
Gallons of syrup.


----------



## Radbrew

Got about 7 more gallons of sap from my 3 trees the last two days!


----------



## chuckinduck

2019 is in the books. Just cleaned the last bucket. Gosh I hate the clean up. I still have to clean the pan but the labor intensive stuff is all done. Finished the year with just over 8 1/4 gals in just over 2 weeks of collecting. Which is my best year to date. While those numbers aren’t that impressive it did make me realize I need to tweek my finishing process. Doing 3-5 gals at a time with my cone and flat filters aren’t cutting the mustard. A filter press is on my wish list for next year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## chuckinduck

Wild thing posted an “ash pic” the other day. Here is what I pulled out of the evaporator this morning after a full season of boiling. That bucket is headed for the garden to improve the soil in the coming months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Wild Thing

Collected another 150 gallons of sap today so will be boiling again tomorrow. Running low on my 24" firewood so I will have to cut some wood to keep the evaporator running. I have plenty of 14"-16" firewood for the wood stoves in the cabin and man cave but I hate to use that for the evaporator. Poor planning this year...


----------



## Luv2hunteup

We don’t need anymore days like today. First thing this morning my partner got his ATV stuck in the snow. His phone was in the sugar shack with me. I was getting the fire going and figured it out when a heard the snowmobile heading down the trail. Soon after that the pump we use to pump sap from the storage barrel to the gravity barrel that feeds the preheat pan quit working.

We are back on track. ATV unstuck, pump replaced and 90 gallons of sap at the sugar shack with plenty of sap left in the pails and buckets. Big boil planned for tomorrow.


----------



## JBooth

anybody know of a good way to get burned sugar off steam pans?


----------



## Wild Thing

JBooth said:


> anybody know of a good way to get burned sugar off steam pans?


Ouch! Been there...done that JBooth. They say there are 2 types of sugar makers - those who have burnt their pan and those who eventually will burn their pans.

Get a couple (or a few depending upon the size of your pan) gallons of 5% acid White Vinegar and soak your pan. You can start a small fire to warm it up some if you like or just let it soak - overnight if you aren't in a hurry. The acid in the vinegar will break down the sticky stuff and some of the hard crust as well. You can scrape it with a putty knife. You may have to rinse and repeat.

If you burn it real bad like I did, you may have to get out your grinder and put some fairly course sandpaper on it to get back down to the stainless steel. My pan is home made from stainless - it isn't the highly polished commercial type pan so it didn't hurt so bad to have the grinder marks in it, but if you can't break it all down with acidic vinegar and a scraper you really don't have much choice.

Rinse it very well several times once it is cleaned up.

Some folks recommend using Muriatic acid and that may work as well but, of course, that is going to be much harsher than vinegar. I have not tried it so I can't say for sure.

Good luck. Hopefully it is one of those things you only do once.


----------



## Wild Thing

Forgot to mention - if it isn't real bad, you can dilute the vinegar 50:50 with water. Vinegar will cost between $3-$4 per gallon so it isn't real expensive even if you use it at full strength.

Some sugar makers also use this same vinegar solution to clean up their pans at the end of the season. I have been using the pink stuff that you buy at sugar supply places and it does work well, but of course, it is more expensive than vinegar.


----------



## JBooth

Wild Thing said:


> Forgot to mention - if it isn't real bad, you can dilute the vinegar 50:50 with water. Vinegar will cost between $3-$4 per gallon so it isn't real expensive even if you use it at full strength.
> 
> Some sugar makers also use this same vinegar solution to clean up their pans at the end of the season. I have been using the pink stuff that you buy at sugar supply places and it does work well, but of course, it is more expensive than vinegar.


The foam on top of the syrup just ends up sticking to the side of the pan as the volume drops. And burns. Or as it’s boiling if some splashed up on the side of the pan.


----------



## Wild Thing

OK - Not a serious burn then. Dilute the vinegar 50:50 with water above the line where it is on the sides of the pan and let it soak for a couple days (assuming this is seasons end for you). You can scrub it a little with a scrub pad if necessary but it should clean up well.


----------



## Martian

JBooth said:


> anybody know of a good way to get burned sugar off steam pans?


actually, i use a drill with a rough round grinding wheel. also this year, on the bottom of my pans , I remembered something from boyscout days and rubbed a bar of soap all over the bottom of the pan, and it was much easier


----------



## Wild Thing

Here is the pan cleaner you get from Sugar Bush Supplies for $12/gallon. It works too. I let it sit in my pan for about a week at the end of the season. Still have some left but I think I will try vinegar this year first and see how well it works for $3/gallon.










View attachment 386739


----------



## damgoodhunter

Wild Thing said:


> Ouch! Been there...done that JBooth. They say there are 2 types of sugar makers - those who have burnt their pan and those who eventually will burn their pans.
> 
> Get a couple (or a few depending upon the size of your pan) gallons of 5% acid White Vinegar and soak your pan. You can start a small fire to warm it up some if you like or just let it soak - overnight if you aren't in a hurry. The acid in the vinegar will break down the sticky stuff and some of the hard crust as well. You can scrape it with a putty knife. You may have to rinse and repeat.
> 
> If you burn it real bad like I did, you may have to get out your grinder and put some fairly course sandpaper on it to get back down to the stainless steel. My pan is home made from stainless - it isn't the highly polished commercial type pan so it didn't hurt so bad to have the grinder marks in it, but if you can't break it all down with acidic vinegar and a scraper you really don't have much choice.
> 
> Rinse it very well several times once it is cleaned up.
> 
> Some folks recommend using Muriatic acid and that may work as well but, of course, that is going to be much harsher than vinegar. I have not tried it so I can't say for sure.
> 
> Good luck. Hopefully it is one of those things you only do once.


Great tip, I think I am going to get out the grinder! I tried a brillo pad and got a great arm work out!


----------



## damgoodhunter

Luv2hunteup said:


> We don’t need anymore days like today. First thing this morning my partner got his ATV stuck in the snow. His phone was in the sugar shack with me. I was getting the fire going and figured it out when a heard the snowmobile heading down the trail. Soon after that the pump we use to pump sap from the storage barrel to the gravity barrel that feeds the preheat pan quit working.
> 
> We are back on track. ATV unstuck, pump replaced and 90 gallons of sap at the sugar shack with plenty of sap left in the pails and buckets. Big boil planned for tomorrow.


Sorry your day started out in the crapper, but I would rather get stuck on the sugar line then being stuck in my office.


----------



## chuckinduck

I remember the days of burnt sugar on the side of my steamer pans. It was just a bi-product I couldn’t avoid with that setup. The vinegar will work fine if you give it ample time to do the job. A trick I used to use less vinegar was to dump it in the pan and then fill up the jug with water to displace some vinegar. I still use vinegar to clean my pan now. I actually have 5 gals of white vinegar in the pan now to clean it for the year. After the pan is all done soaking and cleaned I’ll draw off the vinegar through a cloth filter back into the original Jugs to clean the vinegar. I will then store it in my barn with all the other stuff and re-use it next year with no issues. I figure if I can filter syrup into bottles I have enough skill to filter dirty vinegar. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## chuckinduck

By the way. I had a brain fart yesterday while filtering syrup. I had brought my syrup up to temp and pulled it off the heat. As I was drawing it off on the other side of the stove I turned that burner on low thinking it would keep the syrup warmer as it was filtering. No issues there. Until it was done filtering and I started bottling on the other side of the kitchen and the smell of burning syrup on the bottom of that now empty pan started wafting over towards me. Haha. Thankfully it didn’t burn it too bad. I was able to get water on it and miraculously it all came off after soaking for an hour. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Aside from it snowing hard at times things are going well today. 

The Christmas team trail to Bois Blanc just floated by. The ice breaker must have made a pass yesterday.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Luv2hunteup said:


> Aside from it snowing hard at times things are going well today.
> 
> The Christmas team trail to Bois Blanc just floated by. The ice breaker must have made a pass yesterday.


It should have said Christmas tree trail.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

We picked up 28 gallons of sap from trees we didn’t check yesterday. The sap started dripping late today but I doubt it amounted to anything. It’s supposed to drop into the mid 20s tonight and warm up tomorrow. We are planning on bottling Saturday. Hoping bottle at least 5-6 more gallons of syrup.


----------



## Wild Thing

Luv2hunteup said:


> *It should have said Christmas tree trail.*


Yep - Some of us knew exactly what you meant. This would have been a good year to snowmobile across the "Ice Bridge". Maybe next year...


----------



## Wild Thing

We had a major run here today. Over night low of 25 and a high of 42 - plus they were really dripping yesterday when we collected a little earlier than normal so that added to todays run. Unfortunately, we didn't collect as I had a little pain management work done on my back this afternoon and just wasn't up to humping pails full of sap.

My wife is on spring break so she manned the evaporator today while I collected more firewood from some standing dead hardwoods that were accessible with the Gator. We still had enough left for another boil or two but I want to make sure I have enough to keep us going through the weekend.

She boiled down 90 gallons and we still have 60 left from yesterday. Will be boiling...and collecting more tomorrow. Hoping to dump the ice and only collect the more condensed sugar. If I think of it I will check the sugar content with a sap hydrometer and maybe post up a photo.

For getting such a late start we are having a heckuva season this year. Another boil or two and we will be looking at about 25 gallons of syrup in a little over 2 weeks. I think we will probably call it good enough by the end of the weekend. Lots of other spring activities to get to.


----------



## chuckinduck

Wild Thing said:


> We had a major run here today. Over night low of 25 and a high of 42 - plus they were really dripping yesterday when we collected a little earlier than normal so that added to todays run. Unfortunately, we didn't collect as I had a little pain management work done on my back this afternoon and just wasn't up to humping pails full of sap.
> 
> My wife is on spring break so she manned the evaporator today while I collected more firewood from some standing dead hardwoods that were accessible with the Gator. We still had enough left for another boil or two but I want to make sure I have enough to keep us going through the weekend.
> 
> She boiled down 90 gallons and we still have 60 left from yesterday. Will be boiling...and collecting more tomorrow. Hoping to dump the ice and only collect the more condensed sugar. If I think of it I will check the sugar content with a sap hydrometer and maybe post up a photo.
> 
> For getting such a late start we are having a heckuva season this year. Another boil or two and we will be looking at about 25 gallons of syrup in a little over 2 weeks. I think we will probably call it good enough by the end of the weekend. Lots of other spring activities to get to.


It was a banner season for most. I did 3 more gallons this year over last year in 3 less weeks of season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Luv2hunteup

High teens when I crawled out of bed this morning. Long term forecast may lead to a few more weeks of sap. Sunday’s high is forecast for 50. I hope it doesn’t lead to buddy tasting sap.


----------



## Wild Thing

Luv2hunteup said:


> High teens when I crawled out of bed this morning. Long term forecast may lead to a few more weeks of sap. Sunday’s high is forecast for 50.* I hope it doesn’t lead to buddy tasting sap.*


19 degrees this morning - 41 now at a little after noon.

I was just looking at past records this morning and noted that in 2012 we pulled taps on March 20th because we already had "Buddy Sap".


----------



## JH Bird Dog

Have now finished off about 2 gallons of syrup. Have another batch to finish off tonight and expecting about another gallon or gallon and a half. Has been a pretty good season for me so far considering I only made 1 gallon all of last year. I also have 2 taps up on a black walnut tree and am excited to see what that is all about. 

I switched from using a turkey fryer last year to using some steam pans up on a cinder block arch for this season. Way more efficient that way, but noticing that my syrup is turning out much darker than last year. I assume that has to do with the method of cooking?


----------



## Fishndude

I added 2.625 gallons to my tally, for a total of 5.5 gallons @ 10 taps. Taps pulled Wednesday, and I will probably get another quart or two of dregs. A good year for me. But I consider every year that I make syrup a good syrup year.


----------



## Blaze

JH Bird Dog said:


> Have now finished off about 2 gallons of syrup. Have another batch to finish off tonight and expecting about another gallon or gallon and a half. Has been a pretty good season for me so far considering I only made 1 gallon all of last year. I also have 2 taps up on a black walnut tree and am excited to see what that is all about.
> 
> I switched from using a turkey fryer last year to using some steam pans up on a cinder block arch for this season. Way more efficient that way, but noticing that my syrup is turning out much darker than last year. I assume that has to do with the method of cooking?


Now we are making *amber* color, rich taste syrup. Most of you probably know that maple syrup comes in different colors, or grades. You may also know that the syrup color changes as the sugaring season progresses: Lighter syrup is usually made when the sap first begins to flow; darker syrup shows up later.

I have also found that the longer you boil sap the darker it can get. For example if you continue a boil for a week and never finish a batch but just keep adding sap until you decide to finish your syrup will be darker. Each time you start a batch, let it cool and add more sap, the darker it gets with each time you return it to a boil.


----------



## Blaze

First paragraph was copied and pasted, does not necessarily reflect syrup color now, as we are well into syruping season.


----------



## Wild Thing

Blaze said:


> Now we are making *amber* color, rich taste syrup. Most of you probably know that maple syrup comes in different colors, or grades. You may also know that the syrup color changes as the sugaring season progresses: Lighter syrup is usually made when the sap first begins to flow; darker syrup shows up later.
> 
> I have also found that the longer you boil sap the darker it can get. For example if you continue a boil for a week and never finish a batch but just keep adding sap until you decide to finish your syrup will be darker. Each time you start a batch, let it cool and add more sap, the darker it gets with each time you return it to a boil.


Very much agree. We boil a batch at a time - usually 70-100 gallons per day and draw it off. We start the season with Grade A Light Amber and then Medium Amber. By the time the sap turns dark we throw in the towel for the year.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

My favorite is a darker amber just prior to sugar condensing out when stored.


----------



## homer666

Well I suppose it is time for me to chime in. First year doing syrup but I've wanted to do it for a long time. Moved up here from wi last spring and seeing tons of maples at our place I knew it would happen this spring. 
I've lurked alot on this page and its been very informative thank you guys. 
My first batch on a Turkey fryer ended with its death from going dry. Who knew you could burn a hole all the way through. 
2nd batch in a stainless pan ended with about a half gallon of delicious syrup and working on a third batch this weekend. I'm already hooked and planning an arch for next year.


----------



## Wild Thing

Welcome to the forum and to the world of maple sugaring. Be advised...it can become addicting.


----------



## Wild Thing

Collected another 205 gallons of sap this morning - even after dumping a lot of ice. Sap hydrometer showed the removal of ice helped to boost the sugar content to nearly 4% - almost double what it has been this year. Boiled down 100 gallons and still have 170 gallons in storage. Didn't really have much room to store any more sap so we didn't collect tonight. It has gotten to the point that we can't keep up with the sap runs.

Hoping to boil down 2 more batches and then call it a season. It has been a good one!!

Here is one of several bags that had completely filled and was running over this morning:










2 pails of sap from only 2 trees - 1 each.










Don't really like having to fetch more firewood during the season...but I guess I was a "bad squirrel " this year...










My wife was manning the evaporator again today. She said she had 2" of sap in the pan when she took this photo - obviously a very hot fire!!


----------



## Blaze

Luv2hunteup said:


> My favorite is a darker amber just prior to sugar condensing out when stored.


You have quite the sofisticated pallet


homer666 said:


> Well I suppose it is time for me to chime in. First year doing syrup but I've wanted to do it for a long time. Moved up here from wi last spring and seeing tons of maples at our place I knew it would happen this spring.
> I've lurked alot on this page and its been very informative thank you guys.
> My first batch on a Turkey fryer ended with its death from going dry. Who knew you could burn a hole all the way through.
> 2nd batch in a stainless pan ended with about a half gallon of delicious syrup and working on a third batch this weekend. I'm already hooked and planning an arch for next year.


Welcome to the site, and good luck with your third batch. Your actually doing quite well, with burning your first batch you are ahead of the learning curve. Most people burn one batch, so now that you have that out of your way, your golden!
Yes, it is addicting.......Hello my name is Blaze and I'm addicted to making maple syrup!


----------



## Blaze

You have quite the sofisticated pallet

The above post was posted after erasing in reply in spite of it not being visible it still posted.

Incomplete comment and misspelled word, apologies.....

Revised reply:

You have quite the sophisticated pallet, I wouldn't be able to distinguish the difference between the two!


----------



## Martian

I burned a couple of batches, back to back, and for some reason, I could not dump it out, , I just put the 2 together and cussed a lot. Then, on this site, somebody told me to save it, and use as a smoked meat glaze. I had froze it , and when you want to use,it, just break off a chunk


----------



## JH Bird Dog

Martian said:


> I burned a couple of batches, back to back, and for some reason, I could not dump it out, , I just put the 2 together and cussed a lot. Then, on this site, somebody told me to save it, and use as a smoked meat glaze. I had froze it , and when you want to use,it, just break off a chunk


That is an excellent idea, I am going to have to give that a try next batch I burn.


----------



## Radbrew

It was my first year too. Got a late start at the end of March. So i only had 5-6 days of worth of sap.

But don’t feel bad. I burned my second batch (about a pint worth of syrup). I was actually finishing it on my stove inside. It was getting really close- temp was 212-213. I got an important phone call which i didn’t think would take that long and negelected to turn the burner down. I came back 15-20 mins and the syrup is black and bubbling up near the top of the pot.

The other problem was using too big of a pot for the volume of syrup . So there was very little depth height of the syrup. I should have moved it to a smaller pot.

Anyway- the Teflon/stick resisant pot i was using was coated with thick, hard burned syrup. I thought it was for sure a goner. Well- i was able to restore to 99% normal with very little scrubbing! I let it soak with a ton of oxyclean (which i switched out with new oxyclean 3 times) over three says. Oxyclean is amazing!

Now i just wish i would have known about using the burned syrup for smoked meat! I tossed it all already!


----------



## Luv2hunteup

I took a road trip yesterday so I wasn’t around to crack the whip. 33 gallons collected.

The snow has subsided so we just started checking trees. I just dumped 10 gallons in the storage barrel and fed the evaporator. It may be a good day. Buds are still small.


----------



## Xx xxx xX

How do you guys clean your tubing and taps at the end of the season?


----------



## Xx xxx xX

When we started this season out it was supposed to be a casual hobby type thing. My dad came up and helped boil an collect sap. After 3 weeks of collecting sap and boiling he has gone bat s*** crazy on the whole maple syrup thing. Next year he wants to have a 16' x 22' sugar shack in my yard. ( my mother won't allow it in her yard, so I guess he decided my yard was the next best thing) he has been going to the amish colinville market twice a week getting supplies and ideas for next year. As of now he is getting a 3' x 6' evaporator pan with plans on 2 of them. He is designing his own "archs" / woodstove to hold the pans. Is this hobby more expensive than a heroin addiction lol? Kidding aside we had a great season and the whole family helped out. We can't wait till next year where we are going to incorporate skeet shooting and tannerite into the boil!!! Congrats to everyone on the great season and thank you for all the info you have provided!!!


----------



## chuckinduck

Xx xxx xX said:


> How do you guys clean your tubing and taps at the end of the season?


I boil my spiles and drop tubes in a pot for about 5 mins and let them air dry. Never had an issue. 
I don’t run lines so I can’t speak to how people keep those clean. 

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Wild Thing

I don't use tubes either. Just boil the spiles in a 20:1 solution of bleach and water. Wash and rinse all of the bag holders, buckets, barrels, etc, and store everything for the next season. Then take inventory or bags, filters, bottles, caps, etc, and make sure to order needed supplies ahead of time.


----------



## Blaze

I use Dawn dish soap in hot water for spiles, then rinse and let air dry. I only use short lines of tubing, so they fit in sink full of hot water and dish soap....I let them soak a little while then blow the water through each one, then rinse in plain hot water, and again blow out the lines, once your satisfied with cleaning and rinse, hang them up on a line to drain/dry...using a cloths pin if necessary.
When I pull out spiles next I just add bleach to bucket of hot water about 20:1 ratio agitate bucket after letting sit 15 min then through rinse. Spiles are ready to go.
I wash all other items with same bleach ratio, and rinse well at end of season, let everything dry before sealing everything in the same containers I use for sap storage. I spring everything is ready to go.
Like WT stated take inventory now to order anything you need for following season, or wait until you start thinking about syrup next winter and inventory and order supplies then. I usually get bug early so order supplies before tapping.


----------



## Fishndude

Xx xxx xX said:


> How do you guys clean your tubing and taps at the end of the season?


I use heavy surgical tubing, cast iron spiles from the 1800's, and 5 gallon buckets for my backyard operation. I just take it all into our shower (nice large shower) and wash it all with soapy bleach water. I do clean the spiles with brushes, and I scrub the buckets well. Then I air dry, and put away til next year.


----------



## kaler9969

Last boil for the year.


----------



## Wild Thing

Just finished our last boil of the year today. Hard to believe that we pulled taps with snow still left on the ground but we just couldn't keep up. We boiled down around 1,000 gallons and I'm sure I dumped over 200 gallons of sap today. Still have something over 4 - 5 gallon pails of syrup to finish off and bottle.

We were running out of evaporator firewood so I set out to find some dead stuff that might be dry enough to burn. Found several ash and a few elm that were pretty well dead so I bucked them up and brought them back to the sugar house...






























Unfortunately, it just wasn't quite dry enough to give us a good boil so we finished boiling today with the shorter stove wood. At least I got a good start on firewood for the next sugaring season...


----------



## Wild Thing

Sometimes I get a little careless and break off a spile when I am pulling taps, and sure enough, I broke one today. Not a big deal if you have the right tools though:










find the right size extractor...










Tap it into the broken spile lightly...










put the tool (or a wrench) on it...










and give it about a half twist...










hopefully I have a spare for next year..


----------



## Wild Thing

I figured that between what we boiled down, what we dumped in the form of ice and the sap I dumped today .... we totaled about 1,250 gallons of sap in exactly 2 weeks from the date I finished plowing and tapping. I tapped 114 trees this year so we averaged almost 11 gallons of sap per tap. Not bad for only 2 weeks - in fact, I am pretty sure it has probably been the best 2 week run since we started 18 years ago. The commercial producers have got to be loving this...

It has me thinking that I may just have to start cutting back on the number of taps in the future. Have no interest in going commercial. LOL

Wishing you who are still at it...full bags...full buckets....full pails...for the rest of the season!!


----------



## Blaze

....I bet you have extras......but if you need some...I have more spiles than I use.....I'll send you a couple. I have metal and plastic....I think they are all 7/16"


----------



## Wild Thing

Yes, I have some spares Blaze, but thank you for the offer. I use all 5/16" taps.


----------



## chuckinduck

Inventorying your supplies is a smart move so you’re not rushing at the last minute. As is assessing your gears condition. Such is the case with me. Repairing my gravity sap tank and minor repairs to the arch are on my to do list. I have two loose fire bricks around my door that need to be cemented better and my elbow to the stack needs to be replaced when the old one broke in a wind storm. I ordered a new elbow which just needs to be installed and the cementing will be a 5 min job. But still better to do it now while it’s top of mind. Verse waiting til I forget. The sap tank had a minor leak this year at the valve so I will replace it also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Wild Thing

Finished off and bottled another 11 gallons yesterday. Still have 2 - 5 gallon pails full to finish off tonight when my wife gets home from work. Lots of cleanup to do in the mean time...










Will post pics of finished product when we get it all done. It is all Light Amber to a slightly Medium Amber color - even the last batch which we finished off yesterday.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

The buds are still small along the lake, I didn’t check the upper stand of maples today but will. The weather forecast looks like we will have more sap this week. We have collected about 550 gallons so far. The upper stand has been kind of disappointing this year. The end is not in sight.


----------



## chuckinduck

Luv2hunteup said:


> The buds are still small along the lake, I didn’t check the upper stand of maples today but will. The weather forecast looks like we will have more sap this week. We have collected about 550 gallons so far. The upper stand has been kind of disappointing this year. The end is not in sight.


You can quit you know. lol That’s what I did. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## PunyTrout

Discovering had another episode this week on harvesting maple syrup. This one was a bit more informative IMO than the last one from last year.


----------



## chuckinduck

Good episode. I always love seeing how others make/finish off their sap. It’s nice to see I’m not the only one who ends up sticky at the end of bottling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## chuckinduck

So lastnight I went out to the barn to install my new 6” elbow for my stack. It’s a simple job but I figured I’d knock it out. Opened the box and it’s an 8” elbow. So I guess that job will wait for another day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Luv2hunteup

We filtered and bottled 63 pints yesterday. We are currently out of sap but didn’t check anything yesterday due to finishing the near syrup on propane and bringing a batch to near syrup on the evaporator. Busy day.

110 pints for the season so far.


----------



## chuckinduck

Does anyone have a nice sap storage tank they’re using or made. I’ve been looking at getting something larger (100-200 gals) but still need something that is fairly Portable since I still don’t have a dedicated sugar house so I would need to move it at seasons end. If nothing else I could just get a second 55gal barrel like I use now. Gravity fed would also be a requirement or a way to get the sap into the pre-warmer on a slow trickle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## JBooth

find one of those food grade 250 gallon containers. look like a cube. put in on a trailer. I've seem turned into gravity drip irrigation before. would work good.


----------



## Wild Thing

Well, the 2019 sugaring season is in the books. For as much trouble as we had getting started (3 days of snow plowing to get into the sugarbush) it sure was a good season. We were tapped for a total of only 2 weeks and we ended up with 27 3/8 gallons of "Liquid Gold".

















It was all very high quality "Light Amber" to a - not even what I would call a "Medium Amber". Nothing even close to being dark.


----------



## Wild Thing

Here is what it looks like altogether:

















Decided to bottle some in plastic containers this year as we always end up mailing some out of state. I understand that the shelf life in plastic is only 1-2 years whereas it is pretty much indefinite when bottled in glass. We like seeing it in glass but I'm sure I will feel safer shipping it in plastic.


----------



## Wild Thing

chuckinduck said:


> Does anyone have a nice sap storage tank they’re using or made. I’ve been looking at getting something larger (100-200 gals) but still need something that is fairly Portable since I still don’t have a dedicated sugar house so I would need to move it at seasons end. If nothing else I could just get a second 55gal barrel like I use now. Gravity fed would also be a requirement or a way to get the sap into the pre-warmer on a slow trickle.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman





JBooth said:


> find one of those food grade 250 gallon containers. look like a cube. put in on a trailer. I've seem turned into gravity drip irrigation before. would work good.


I have considered getting one of those large tanks and pumping the sap up to it for gravity feed, but, honestly - I really don't want to store that much sap. We boiled down 1,000 gallons of sap this year and none of it was more than 2 days old. I am just a stickler for using only fresh sap and have dumped hundreds of gallons of sap rather than use what has been sitting in storage for several days. Maybe if I had underground storage I would consider a larger tank.

I have been using the same 33 gallon plastic trash cans for probably 15 years. We transfer the sap to these tanks when we get back to the sugar house with it. Often, I will also store some overnight in 5 gallon pails so more of it can freeze and I can throw out the ice in the morning rather than have to boil down more water.

We did collect something over 200 gallons here one day this year so the last 65 gallons stayed in the polypropylene collection tank and I stored it in the barn where, if I keep the doors closed, it will stay cooler than the outdoor temp on warm days.

At the end of the season we thoroughly clean the trash cans and pails for storage. I can fit 40 bag holders in a 33 gallon trash can so 3 trash cans hold our 120 bag holders and the 4th trash can serves as storage for filters and other odds and ends. These containers are dedicated for only maple sugaring use.

I know this probably doesn't work for everyone but it has worked well for us over the years and I doubt that I will ever change it.

Plastic trash cans and pails:










Off season storage for equipment:










65 gallon collection tank sometimes used for overnight storage:


----------



## chuckinduck

Very nice finished products. You had one helluva year. You’re correct in the glass bottles looking nicer. In a house with 3 “wild things” running around I question how long my syrup would stay in glass though!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## chuckinduck

I’ve looked at those square tanks before. They’re a bit large tho for my operation and since I don’t have a dedicated sap house those would be hard to store at seasons end. I always wondered how guys cleaned those tanks at the end of the year without a sizeable hatch to get a brush or cleaning sponge inside them. As for garbage cans I’m sure they’re fine but I always questioned “non-food grade” plastic containers for sap storage. I know there are plenty of guys using them but I get hung up on wondering what those plastic cans were before they were melted down into garbage cans. From all I’ve read the possibilities are endless. I suppose I’d be no worse off then eating fish out of any of our lakes in Michigan though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Wild Thing

chuckinduck said:


> I’ve looked at those square tanks before. They’re a bit large tho for my operation and since I don’t have a dedicated sap house those would be hard to store at seasons end. I always wondered how guys cleaned those tanks at the end of the year without a sizeable hatch to get a brush or cleaning sponge inside them. *As for garbage cans I’m sure they’re fine but I always questioned “non-food grade” plastic containers for sap storage. *I know there are plenty of guys using them but I get hung up on wondering what those plastic cans were before they were melted down into garbage cans. From all I’ve read the possibilities are endless. I suppose I’d be no worse off then eating fish out of any of our lakes in Michigan though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


True - they are not food grade, but I don't see anything but clear sap coming out of them when I use them either. Usually my sap is in them for far less than 24 hours as I process it quickly. Are the bags and buckets we use for collection "Food Grade"? I'm guessing probably not. And...there are probably some contaminants that can survive being boiled at 219 degrees...but not many. 

Like I said, it has worked well for me for at least 15 years so I will continue to use them. As far as sanitation is concerned, I'll bet my operation is more sanitary than many commercial producers. I know they are compared to a commercial place I toured near here a few years ago. And I am satisfied that the quality of my syrup meets or exceeds many commercial producers as well...at least in my opinion it does


----------



## chuckinduck

Wild Thing said:


> True - they are not food grade, but I don't see anything but clear sap coming out of them when I use them either. Usually my sap is in them for far less than 24 hours as I process it quickly. Are the bags and buckets we use for collection "Food Grade"? I'm guessing probably not. And...there are probably some contaminants that can survive being boiled at 219 degrees...but not many.
> 
> Like I said, it has worked well for me for at least 15 years so I will continue to use them. As far as sanitation is concerned, I'll bet my operation is more sanitary than many commercial producers. I know they are compared to a commercial place I toured near here a few years ago. And I am satisfied that the quality of my syrup meets or exceeds many commercial producers as well...at least in my opinion it does


Yes you’re operation looks very sanitary. I try to keep my operation as sanitary as possible. Whether it’s during collection or boiling/finishing I try to keep outside contamination to a minimum. Ever wonder how dirty those vacuum lines are that the large producers use? I can’t see a way to clean them at years end and they have to mold up you’d think?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Luv2hunteup

chuckinduck said:


> I’ve looked at those square tanks before. They’re a bit large tho for my operation and since I don’t have a dedicated sap house those would be hard to store at seasons end. I always wondered how guys cleaned those tanks at the end of the year without a sizeable hatch to get a brush or cleaning sponge inside them. As for garbage cans I’m sure they’re fine but I always questioned “non-food grade” plastic containers for sap storage. I know there are plenty of guys using them but I get hung up on wondering what those plastic cans were before they were melted down into garbage cans. From all I’ve read the possibilities are endless. I suppose I’d be no worse off then eating fish out of any of our lakes in Michigan though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


We use 58 gallon pickle barrels for storage. They have a large screw on top. I think I paid $15 each for them. We also picked up a food grade tote, I forget what we paid. It held olive oil. They took plenty of cleaning before we felt there would be no residual smell or taste. There is a local producer on vacuum who has offered us free sap before. At times he gets more than he can boil and would rather give it away than dump it. Friends helping friends.

Check out this link, there is also a guy in Imlay City that advertises on Craigslist.
https://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/for/d/detroit-food-grade-60-gallon-barrels/6855473315.html


----------



## Luv2hunteup

We picked up 88 gallons today after the rain moved through. We didn’t get to 1/3 of our taps. We should get to those tomorrow. Plenty of snow left in the heavy shaded areas along the lake, 12”+. The long term forecast doesn’t look good, we may lose freezing temps soon. We are over 700 gallons collected now.


----------



## Huntahalic

Well after a couple busy weeks I pulled the considerate out of cold storage and finished it off yesterday. Ended our season with 103 pints. Dont know what went wrong but my calculations were way off. For some reason we didn't get as much finished product as I was expecting this year. We collected a total of 747 gallons of sap. I figured we should have around 18 gallons of finished syrup but ended with just under 13. Maybe we drank too much beer while collecting and boiling and added sap that we didn't really have. It was still a great season for only lasting 3 weeks. Will be making some modifications and improving more for next year. Now it's time to go fishing.....


----------



## Luv2hunteup

We have a boil going on today. We are hoping for close to 3 gallons out of this batch. One of the stooges is suffering from a cold and pulled all the taps today at the upper location. Still a lot of snow along the lake but overnight temps look too warm by midweek.


----------



## Huntahalic

Xx xxx xX said:


> View attachment 404023
> this is the new evaporator were picking up next week for next season it should cut down the boil time dramatically. It's supposed to boil 100 gallons an hour.


Holy crap your going big.... how many trees you plan to tap?


----------



## Xx xxx xX

meganddeg said:


> Nice unit. Is it wood-fired? What about size of your pans?


Yes its wood, pans are 2.5 x 10


----------



## Xx xxx xX

Huntahalic said:


> Holy crap your going big.... how many trees you plan to tap?


At least 1000


----------



## Xx xxx xX

after 5 days dealing with customs and border agents and a 32 hour drive this bad boy is here


----------



## Xx xxx xX

top pic is 2 finishing pans, bottom pic is evaporator pan.


----------



## meganddeg

Xx xxx xX said:


> Yes its wood, pans are 2.5 x 10


Very nice! Raised flue evaporator pan?


----------



## chuckinduck

Very nice looking rig. Who is the builder?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Xx xxx xX

LaPierre. We were not originally planning on going this big, but we were able to buy this whole setup for $3000 if we drove to pick it up.


chuckinduck said:


> Very nice looking rig. Who is the builder?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## meganddeg

Xx xxx xX said:


> LaPierre. We were not originally planning on going this big, but we were able to buy this whole setup for $3000 if we drove to pick it up.


You got a great deal!


----------



## chuckinduck

Xx xxx xX said:


> LaPierre. We were not originally planning on going this big, but we were able to buy this whole setup for $3000 if we drove to pick it up.


They make nice stuff. I kicked the tires on a used one a guy I know was selling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Xx xxx xX

we picked up a filter press today. Cant wait for tapping season.


----------



## Wild Thing

Congrats.


----------



## Xx xxx xX

we also picked up some storage containers. There's a 1500 gallon tank, 500 gallon tank, 15 275 gallon tanks and 820 5 gallon buckets lol


----------



## Xx xxx xX

Wild Thing said:


> Congrats.


Thanks


----------



## Wild Thing

Xx xxx xX said:


> Thanks


Looks like you are going big time this year. Congrats.


----------



## Xx xxx xX

Were trying to. The guy we bought the press and tanks from threw in 3200 taps each with a drop line and about 3 miles of tubing.


----------



## damgoodhunter

Xx xxx xX said:


> Were trying to. The guy we bought the press and tanks from threw in 3200 taps each with a drop line and about 3 miles of tubing.


Sweet! You look like you are set! Are you using a vacuum pump or gravity feed on your tubing?


----------



## Xx xxx xX

damgoodhunter said:


> Sweet! You look like you are set! Are you using a vacuum pump or gravity feed on your tubing?


Were trying to go vacuum. We need to do a little more research and probably wont get to vacuum this coming season. Right now the problem is finding enough land to run that many taps and be able to set up permanent lines that would work with a vacuum system. I think we found a 600 acre area that we can lease for 15 yrs but it will all come down to numbers in the end.


----------



## damgoodhunter

I have the same issue. We have a place, but they run cattle on it so we can't run vacuum lines. The cows leave the buckets alone though.


----------



## chuckinduck

I always wondered how those permanent setups keep the lines from getting moldy or trees from falling on them. Seems like a lot of work. Says the guy who boils sap. Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Luv2hunteup

We have been doing a little prep work recently plus running 3/16” line. We are nearing completion and guessing we will have ~300 taps. We experimented with the 3/16” self vacuum system last spring. It worked well. We have high hopes for next spring that it will give us considerably more sap with the same amount of stops to empty buckets. 

We have had a cool September so working on clearing trails hasn’t been too bad. It has warmed up this week so we haven’t quite finished our prep work yet. It sure beats working on snowshoes.


----------



## damgoodhunter

Luv2hunteup said:


> We have been doing a little prep work recently plus running 3/16” line. We are nearing completion and guessing we will have ~300 taps. We experimented with the 3/16” self vacuum system last spring. It worked well. We have high hopes for next spring that it will give us considerably more sap with the same amount of stops to empty buckets.
> 
> We have had a cool September so working on clearing trails hasn’t been too bad. It has warmed up this week so we haven’t quite finished our prep work yet. It sure beats working on snowshoes.


Always nice to be prepared and get the work done ahead of time in the easiest conditions.


----------



## chuckinduck

That’s right boys. I’m almost ready to bottle this stuff. Maple syrup age 9 months in bourbon infused charred white oak. Xmas presents forthcoming.










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## damgoodhunter

Sweet!!!!!!!! How does it taste?


----------



## Tryin2

chuckinduck said:


> View attachment 470529
> 
> That’s right boys. I’m almost ready to bottle this stuff. Maple syrup age 9 months in bourbon infused charred white oak. Xmas presents forthcoming.
> View attachment 470531
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


 I would love to hear more about your aging process I'm very interested


----------



## MichiFishy

Ive got a question for you pros out there. 

I have a massive sugar maple in front of my house (around 7 ft dia. At base) with a few large limbs that hang over the house. Is it worth the potential damage to the tree to tap it? I have heard tapping trees can cause internal damage and i dont want to risk killing this beautiful tree.


----------



## Fishndude

If you have large tree limbs hanging over your house, they should be removed. Period. Maples, while hardwoods, are somewhat "soft" hardwoods, and are prone to having larger branches split, and snap in high winds. We had to take down some Maples in our yard for this reason. If those limbs come down, they will cause serious damage to your home.

I am not aware of tapping harming trees, but I suppose it could happen. The trees I've tapped always heal themselves after I pull the spiles.


----------



## MichiFishy

I realize it is less than ideal having a couple limbs over the house, I simply dont have the money to take this giant out. Quotes for just dropping it, no removal, have ranged from 5000 to 11000. Luckily the tree is healthy at this moment, was wondering if tapping it would jeoparadize that? Sounds like i should be safe to drill. 

Before i put my roof on in spring i will have the offending limbs taken out for sure.

Thank you sir! 



Fishndude said:


> If you have large tree limbs hanging over your house, they should be removed. Period. Maples, while hardwoods, are somewhat "soft" hardwoods, and are prone to having larger branches split, and snap in high winds. We had to take down some Maples in our yard for this reason. If those limbs come down, they will cause serious damage to your home.
> 
> I am not aware of tapping harming trees, but I suppose it could happen. The trees I've tapped always heal themselves after I pull the spiles.


----------



## kroppe

The general view is that tapping maple trees does not harm them in a meaningful way. Also agree that overhanging limbs should be dealt with, meaning they should be removed.


----------



## chuckinduck

Oddly enough I didn’t really sample it. I liked a little off the jars when I was cleaning up. It’s got a hint of bourbon flavor. But not overpowering by any means. As for how I did it I just cut up sticks of white oak 1/2”x1/2” and about 4” long and charred them with a torch. I the. soaked them in Bourbon for 6 months I believe. I then removed them from the bourbon and let them dry out for a couple weeks I want to say. When it came time to can syrup last spring I added the sticks to some mason jars and hot packed them and just let them be for about 9 months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Xx xxx xX

Were


chuckinduck said:


> Oddly enough I didn’t really sample it. I liked a little off the jars when I was cleaning up. It’s got a hint of bourbon flavor. But not overpowering by any means. As for how I did it I just cut up sticks of white oak 1/2”x1/2” and about 4” long and charred them with a torch. I the. soaked them in Bourbon for 6 months I believe. I then removed them from the bourbon and let them dry out for a couple weeks I want to say. When it came time to can syrup last spring I added the sticks to some mason jars and hot packed them and just let them be for about 9 months.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


 Getting ready to do "barrel aged syrup" for next season. Were driving down to Tennessee to get actual whisky barels. I'm not sure what the fasination is with it, I think it tastes nasty. There is a serious market for it though. You can actually double or triple your selling price if your in the right market. Another thing you can do if your trying to make a profit is maple sugar, you can make a additional profit if you have a good clientele that is interested in maple cotton candy. Sounds wierd but look it up


----------



## hungryhollow

Xx xxx xX said:


> Were
> 
> Getting ready to do "barrel aged syrup" for next season. Were driving down to Tennessee to get actual whisky barels. I'm not sure what the fasination is with it, I think it tastes nasty. There is a serious market for it though. You can actually double or triple your selling price if your in the right market. Another thing you can do if your trying to make a profit is maple sugar, you can make a additional profit if you have a good clientele that is interested in maple cotton candy. Sounds wierd but look it up


 I don't like the bourbon maple syrup either.


----------



## Xx xxx xX

MichiFishy said:


> Ive got a question for you pros out there.
> 
> I have a massive sugar maple in front of my house (around 7 ft dia. At base) with a few large limbs that hang over the house. Is it worth the potential damage to the tree to tap it? I have heard tapping trees can cause internal damage and i dont want to risk killing this beautiful tree.


I've done a lot of research in the last year, with that being said I'm no expert so take what I say very lightly. Tapping maple trees in a responsible way will not hurt the trees health. You should only tap trees that are 8" and above. Only use 1 tap per tree. If you tap every year use your hand as a measure and put your next tap one hand length up and to the side the next year


----------



## Fishndude

I am fond of adding a vanilla bean to my syrup the last few years. I would describe the taste as luscious.


----------



## Xx xxx xX

Fishndude said:


> I am fond of adding a vanilla bean to my syrup the last few years. I would describe the taste as luscious.


This year I'm going to add fireball to 25 gallons and see where it goes


----------



## Luv2hunteup

It’s funny that you mention adding flavor. I have a friend who wants to make some jalopena flavored maple syrup. He was traveling Texas for the winter and stopped into a place that he saw on Diners, Drive Ins and Dives. Their specialty was waffles and flavored maple syrup. I have two jars ear marked for him.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

We have had some big wind events near the bridge this fall. Saturday we decided to check out and clear our trails plus anything that has fallen over our lines. I’m glad we did it when snow levels were under 6”-8” of snow. Dead stuff was not a big deal but downed balsams were an ordeal to clear with all the compacted snow on top of them. We plan on staying on top of packing the trails all winter. Last year was brutal on us old guys.


----------



## kroppe

Less than 60 days to go until the first run!


----------



## hungryhollow

kroppe said:


> Less than 60 days to go until the first run!


  I'm in Ohio, I'll start early to mid February.


----------



## kaler9969

Anyone here ever dealt with Smoky Lake Products? Thinking about one of their complete evaporators.


----------



## Martian

I am curious of what the weather patterns will do to the run this year, prolly nothing


----------



## Fishndude

probably nothing


----------



## Huntahalic

Cold is coming hopefully it sticks around for a couple months then we get a great sap cycle this year.


----------



## Kevin Hughes

I have found when we have the back and forth temps in January and February, the sap has less sugar content.


----------



## bobberbill

I went down a country road today on the way to my farm Guy that taps trees in the area has all his trees tapped.


----------



## Fishndude

If anyone has taps in trees, they might want to pull them. Taps can cause trees to split in real cold weather. On the plus side, we need the ground to freeze hard to really get any kind of sapping season, once the thaw starts. Less frost in the ground = shorter sap season, with poorer results.


----------



## Xx xxx xX

One thing I learned this year about when to tap your trees. You can tap them before the sap starts flowing, but after you tap you only have 45 days of optimal sap flow before the tree starts naturally healing itself. Time it accordingly. Mid to late Feb in central mi is what I've heard is the usual around here. I'm still new at this to so dont take this as gospel.


----------



## Martian

I was actually wondering if anyone was taping yet. ice fishing has been a bust


----------



## chuckinduck

kaler9969 said:


> Anyone here ever dealt with Smoky Lake Products? Thinking about one of their complete evaporators.


Yes. I tried to get info on their products as I was interested in an arch they built. I had a difficult time reaching anyone to discuss their products. Finally I gave up and when someone finally contacted me I told them I had moved on. FWIW. I went with a bill mason evaporator and have been very satisfied. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## JBooth

anybody thinking about tapping yet?


----------



## nothbound

New tapper here. Never done it but got a 3x4 evaporator with 1x3 pre warmer. Planning to tap 150 trees on 3/16 tube . Question I have is have you guys crossed roads with tube? Can I just go over branches or is that to tight of a bend?


----------



## Luv2hunteup

We put in some experimental 3/16” lines last spring. We were impressed how it appeared to pull a vacuum over a short distance. Our maple tree groups are widely scattered. We may have a half dozen tress per line ready to go. All that’s left for us to do it place the buckets and tap the trees. Two of us should be able to get a couple hundred taps in on our first day.

There are some good videos on YouTube on 3/16” line installation. Our lines are pulled straight since our trees are so scattered. 

Good luck.


----------



## B Smithiers

Kinda getting concerned in the Southern thumb. Temps are high 30’s to 40’s during the day, barely freezing at night and I don’t see much change. Was planning to up my taps and already upgraded my equipment. Wondering how good and long the sap run will be...


----------



## Botiz

Same here. Next week the pattern is supposed to be bouncing above and below freezing. Maybe I should go ahead and put my taps in?


----------



## hungryhollow

I'm in central Ohio. I am going to tap Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

hungryhollow said:


> I'm in central Ohio. I am going to tap Monday or Tuesday.


A friend texted me a pic of his thermometer from a Powell area. 72* today.


----------



## hungryhollow

Luv2hunteup said:


> A friend texted me a pic of his thermometer from a Powell area. 72* today.


 Maybe I am too late to get any sap this year.:yikes:


----------



## chuckinduck

I’m thinking it’s going to be a lackluster year. Probably going to be a short season with low sugar content. Time will tell I suppose. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Xx xxx xX

Probably guaranteed to be a bad year. We dropped 14 grand on maple syrup supplies for this season. the new arch is almost done though


----------



## Radbrew

I’m in mid- west MI near Muskegon. It’s my second year tapping. I barely hit the tail end last year. When’s everyone else starting?


----------



## nothbound

I did buy vac gauges but haven't installed them yet. Wasn't sure if should be at top of the lines or at lowest tap?


----------



## LTH

nothbound said:


> I did buy vac gauges but haven't installed them yet. Wasn't sure if should be at top of the lines or at lowest tap?


Always place your gauge at the top of the line, this is where your vacuum will be the strongest.


----------



## Xx xxx xX

just need to add the chimney and were ready for a test boil.


----------



## Wild Thing

Wow!


----------



## Xx xxx xX

Wild Thing said:


> Wow!


Lol we started off on turkey deepfryers 3 years ago. My dad was looking for something to do for retirement. We were supposed to keep it small hobby style. The ole man decided to make another buisness out of it. Lol


----------



## nothbound

Xx xxx xX said:


> Lol we started off on turkey deepfryers 3 years ago. My dad was looking for something to do for retirement. We were supposed to keep it small hobby style. The ole man decided to make another buisness out of it. Lol


Very impressive set up. Will you be cooking outside or do those hood stacks eventually get extended up through a roof?


----------



## birdshooter

I to started on a turkey fryer set up last season just to see if I could do it . It was done but a p.i.t.a . 
Told myself never again will I do it like that .
About a month ago the wife asks if i was going to make more , I said no way unless I get a real evaporator pan and arch .
So I found myself searching for a pan and ordered what I liked . 
I figured I would do a simple barrel stove for the arch , I was wrong . The pan size of 24x36 is way to big for that set up .
Thought about it for a few days looking at different options for a homemade set up , blocks , old fuel tanks, I could not decide.
Started messing around in the garage 2 weeks ago with some scrap angle iron that was laying around and made a trip to the metal store .








This is my end result.


----------



## B Smithiers

Alright all, anyone tapping yet? Newer to all this and still not confident on when go time is. I’m a little behind also on some set up, so should I hit the panic button or do I have a few days. Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Botiz

I’m going to put my taps in today. I’m in Calhoun county.


----------



## kaler9969

Tapped trees today in Isabella County. Sap was running, but I expect it will be slow till the end of the week


----------



## B Smithiers

Thanks for those that responded, I was really tempted today with the warm weather. I did some more reading and called a family friend who has years of experience. Mid week has very low temps and them a warm up on Friday, so that’s my start day. Will tap Friday after work, may even take a half day to get it done. Now the fury of getting ready to cook!!


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Trees are still asleep. 5”-8” of snow is in the forecast for tomorrow night into Tuesday.


----------



## Martian

i may wait for the next chill down to pass, but I do have a friend message me to tell me he was tapping this week


----------



## nothbound

Put up our 12x20 sugar shack today


----------



## Martian

very nice looking shack . If the weather is what they say it is, I will tap Friday


----------



## Wild Thing

nothbound said:


> *Put up our 12x20 sugar shack today *
> View attachment 493221


Love the new sugar haus Nothbound - especially the cupola, windows and barn door. Is that an 8:12 pitch? You certainly won't have any problem with the snow not sliding off. Mine is 12' X 24' but half of it is wood shed. You should have plenty of room in yours. What size evaporator are you putting in it?


----------



## Xx xxx xX

nothbound said:


> Very impressive set up. Will you be cooking outside or do those hood stacks eventually get extended up through a roof?


We wanted to build a sugar shack this year but mama bear put a quick halt to that idea. Lol next year it will happen. The main deterrent was we wanted to put the sugar shack where her tomatoe garden is. we over estimated our sugaring powers!! Mama won that debate in short order.


----------



## Xx xxx xX

We only have to tap these buckets this weekend


----------



## Xx xxx xX

Mama put the habash on the vacuum system and property to run lines this year to


----------



## nothbound

Wild Thing said:


> Love the new sugar haus Nothbound - especially the cupola, windows and barn door. Is that an 8:12 pitch? You certainly won't have any problem with the snow not sliding off. Mine is 12' X 24' but half of it is wood shed. You should have plenty of room in yours. What size evaporator are you putting in it?


Thanks, coupla is the best part I think as the windows open and close on rope n pulley. And the maple leaf cut outs will get a piece of red plexiglas for a little accent. Roof is a 10/¹². Purely since I had a bunch of 8' sheets of metal roofing sitting in the barn and didn't want to cut any. Otherwise I much prefer walking on a 8 pitch. My evaporator is 3x4 with a 1x3 pre heater. Wood needs to stay outside as the justification for a shack was needing a place to park the side by side and other tools until a real shed goes up. Prefab'd everything at home so only took me a helper 6 hours on site to have the building up and closed in. Granted we did cheat and use skidsteer to stand up the Walls

Edit.. idk why my pics always double post. Think I fixed it


----------



## Martian

taps are in as of friday, ice fishing today, and on sunday going to see if I can identify any more maples mine are mostly oak , and ash. and then I am going to help a new neighbor get started. after a few years, you have extra buckets, extra barrels taps, and stuff


----------



## kroppe

Oak are easy to rule out, because of alternate bud and branching behavior. Maple and ash have opposite bud and branching. In addition, I use bark, overall tree shape and leaf prevalence on the ground to identify trees.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

We talked about tapping with this weekend weather but highs are supposed to be in the teens again this week. More snow is coming to insulate the roots again too.


----------



## Forest Meister

kroppe said:


> Oak are easy to rule out, because of alternate bud and branching behavior. Maple and ash have opposite bud and branching. In addition, I use bark, overall tree shape and leaf prevalence on the ground to identify trees.


You would be surprised! The Ag program at a local school used to made syrup on the school forest as a fund raiser every year. I knew the teacher and one day I was in the area so stopped in while a class was out there. Right next to the sugar shack was a beautiful red oak with a tap and an empty bag hanging on it. Assuming it was some kind of joke I didn't say anything about it for a while but eventually asked why he had tapped an oak. "That's what that is!" was the response. "I was wondering why we never get any sap." Didn't walk into the bush so have no idea how many more oaks may have been tapped. FM


----------



## kroppe

In my earliest days of tapping long ago, I tapped a few boxwoods, in the hope they were maples. No sap from the boxwoods!


----------



## JungleGeorge

First time tapping for me , I put 5 taps in 5 different mature red maples and I have about 8 gallons total . I tapped the trees on Thursday . Wondering what’s gonna happen with the cold snap . Most of the snow has melted in the woods by me


----------



## Martian

when a cold snap occurs, the taps just freeze, and they come back after the next thaw. I have had in the past as many as 100 taps out, and gather, gather, and when a cold snap would freeze I would do boils to free up my collector barrels again


----------



## hungryhollow

I 'm down in Ohio and I pulled My taps today. I could get more but I am happy with 9 to 10 gallons of syrup.


----------



## LTH

Next week looks like highs in 40"s and low's in mid to low 20's, perfect weather, get'em taped if you haven't yet.


----------



## Wild Thing

Yep - Those are perfect temps for good sap runs. If I were tapping this year, I would be trying to have all my taps in by this weekend. With all the snow we have though, I'm not sure I could get around the sugarbush very well - other than on snowshoes...but then again - I've tapped a lot of trees while on snowshoes.


----------



## nothbound

I was wondering if I should be getting taps in Sunday in iron county. I'll take wild things statement as conformation. First year so I'm excited but unsure. Yes snow shoes will be required as it's waist deep if you poke all the way through


----------



## Wild Thing

nothbound said:


> I was wondering if I should be getting taps in Sunday in iron county. I'll take wild things statement as conformation. First year so I'm excited but unsure. *Yes snow shoes will be required as it's waist deep if you poke all the way through*


Just don't tap them so high that when the snow melts you can't reach the buckets/bags.


----------



## nothbound

Wild Thing said:


> Just don't tap them so high that when the snow melts you can't


So I have tube lines set at my chin height while standing on snow shoes. I realize pulling taps will be a hassle but we have such a high deer density on that property that I didn't want deer getting caught up rest of the year as well as I can guarantee my other half would be in the side by side during summer and caught up in tubes.


----------



## textox

kroppe said:


> How many of you tap maples and make syrup or candy? I have a few trees marked and would like to tap at the end of February. I hope to tap about 6-10 trees. I have read that each tree in a season can yield up to 10 gallons of sap, not sure how realistic that is. If I could get 1 gallon of finished syrup I would be pretty stoked. Nothing better than pure maple syrup over a stack of hotcakes with pork sausage!
> 
> I did this as a science project in 7th grade and loved it. Was wondering when generally in southern Michigan people start tapping?


Get plastic tubing to put on spiles(metal tap) run into clean 1 gal. water jugs About 40 gal sap to1 gal. finished product. unless you have a large supply of wood for cooking down sap it can get very expensive! When i first did it years ago i used a stainless beer keg with end cut off to cook down to syrup on my propane fish fryer.If you do it in your kitchen you can expect STICKY WALLS!!! Any maple tree that is over 8 in.diameter will yield sap,sugar maples have a higher sugar content. Try it ENJOY!!!


----------



## Radbrew

What do you all think of my ******* evaporater?

https://imgur.com/gallery/RtFD17x

Do i really need a smoke stack?
Could i get this going with wood and then add charcoal?


----------



## nothbound

Radbrew said:


> What do you all think of my ******* evaporater?
> 
> https://imgur.com/gallery/RtFD17x
> 
> Do i really need a smoke stack?
> Could i get this going with wood and then add charcoal?


From what I've seen, note im new to this. Is that you kinda want flames hitting bottom of pan which you wouldn't get with charcoal. Could you temporarily remove a few pavers from one side to make a opening for loading wood?


----------



## Radbrew

I


nothbound said:


> From what I've seen, note im new to this. Is that you kinda want flames hitting bottom of pan which you wouldn't get with charcoal. Could you temporarily remove a few pavers from one side to make a opening for loading wood?


i was just going to lift a pan up to load. I have to dig out some ash yet to make a little more room below.

I’m contemplating getting a few more hollow blocks to make a smoke stack on the back (side that’s partially blocked)


----------



## Wild Thing

Radbrew said:


> What do you all think of my ******* evaporater?
> 
> https://imgur.com/gallery/RtFD17x
> 
> Do i really need a smoke stack?
> Could i get this going with wood and then add charcoal?


I'm not saying that you can't convert sap to syrup using charcoal Radbrew....but it is just going to take you a lot longer to evaporate the water off. You want the fire as hot as you can get it to promote a very rapid boil. I burn a lot of hard maple in my evaporator but the hottest fires always come from good dry Ironwood which has the most BTU's of any Michigan wood, I believe.

A tall chimney stack generates a good draw which maintains a hotter fire. Some people even use a blower across the fire.

My 12 foot chimney gives a good draw and I will often have fire coming out the top of the stack.



















Even with good, dry hardwood, I can only manage to boil down about 7.5 gallons per hour in my 2'X3' flat pan. With charcoal you could maybe boil down a gallon or so per hour in your pans...










The past couple of years I just take the chimney cap off during sugaring season so I get a real good draw...










*The shallower you can keep the sap in a flat pan, the faster it will boil. A word of caution though, you have to be vigilant or you can really burn your pan if it runs dry.* I try to maintain the sap level between 1' - 1 1/2" in my pan for optimum boil. I adjust the valve on the prewarmer pan to keep a constant level as long as the heat is kept at a constant level.


----------



## Radbrew

Wild Thing said:


> I'm not saying that you can't convert sap to syrup using charcoal Radbrew....but it is just going to take you a lot longer to evaporate the water off. You want the fire as hot as you can get it to promote a very rapid boil. I burn a lot of hard maple in my evaporator but the hottest fires always come from good dry Ironwood which has the most BTU's of any Michigan wood, I believe.
> 
> A tall chimney stack generates a good draw which maintains a hotter fire. Some people even use a blower across the fire.
> 
> My 12 foot chimney gives a good draw and I will often have fire coming out the top of the stack.
> 
> View attachment 496489
> 
> 
> View attachment 496491
> 
> 
> Even with good, dry hardwood, I can only manage to boil down about 7.5 gallons per hour in my 2'X3' flat pan. With charcoal you could maybe boil down a gallon or so per hour in your pans...
> 
> View attachment 496493
> 
> 
> The past couple of years I just take the chimney cap off during sugaring season so I get a real good draw...
> 
> View attachment 496495
> 
> 
> *The shallower you can keep the sap in a flat pan, the faster it will boil. A word of caution though, you have to be vigilant or you can really burn your pan if it runs dry.* I try to maintain the sap level between 1' - 1 1/2" in my pan for optimum boil. I adjust the valve on the prewarmer pan to keep a constant level as long as the heat is kept at a constant level.
> 
> View attachment 496497


Cool, thanks for the suggestions. Yeah, I’ll probably just stick with wood. I have fallen trees in the woods next to me. 

I have a small “operation” of just 4-5 maples and a few walnut trees for fun. This is only my second year doing it and last year and so far this Year ive been get 3-4% sugar in our sap, so only takes 25-30 gallons to get 1 gallon syrup. I have a refractometer I use for making beer. 

I like the idea of only having a couple inches of sap in those pans and pre-warming the rest. I didn’t think of that. And i learned the hard way last year about keeping a close eye on it. Ruined a couple pints worth last year by cooking it black.


----------



## Wild Thing

Wow! 3-4% is a very good sugar content - you have some good trees.

Everyone has to start at some level Radbrew - I like your attitude! The first year we made syrup I tapped 8 Sugar Maples and my wife "Simmered" the sap on top of the wood stove in the cabin. She just used 4 sauce pans and moved the sap from one pan to another as it evaporated. It took forever, and she burned up a lot of firewood stoking the fire but she made 16 pints (2 gallons) from those 8 taps - and it was good stuff!

The second year we used our flat top heaters from the hunting blinds and a 2 burner Coleman stove and made a little more.

The third year we had the 2'X3' stainlesss pan made and I bought 2 - 3 burner propane stoves from Cabela's and we made even more, but the propane started getting a little expensive so we built a homemade evaporator and are still using it today, even though I have been tempted at times to get a good commercial one. On the other hand, we can make 30-35 gallons per year with our 2X3 and 120 taps so we are making more than enough already.

This is what it looked like in year 3. We just about burned up the sheet of plywood we had over the desk top as the heat reflected down...and the condensation was constantly dripping down from the metal ceiling in the pole barn.










Year 4 (or maybe the second half of year 3) we moved it out in the wood shed and set it up on concrete blocks as we were concerned about burning up the barn. The following year we went ahead and built the evaporator and started burning wood.


----------



## Wild Thing

You may already be aware of this, but if not...you can also speed things up by freezing your sap and discarding the ice. The sugar doesn't freeze - only the water so you can save a lot of boiling if you get rid of the ice.

I used to have a small chest freezer that I used for my charter fishing business. I would bring it home in the winter. I could fit 7 - 5 gallon pails of sap in it so when we collected sap in the evening I would put 7 pails in the freezer overnight. In the morning when I cranked up the evaporator I would knock a hole in the ice and pour out the concentrated sap and dump the ice. What do you think the sugar content of this sap would be??



















Yeah - I know...some of you may be skeptical of this but, trust me - it's true. Don't believe it? Let the ice melt back down to a liquid and check the sugar content with your sap hydrometer - it will be 0% sugar - only water.


----------



## Wild Thing

I don't put sap in the freezer any more (it is usually full of venison...and this year, bison meat) but I still don't boil down any ice. If I have sap in pails overnight and it gets cold enough to freeze, I still dump the ice...


----------



## Radbrew

Ok I hav


Wild Thing said:


> You may already be aware of this, but if not...you can also speed things up by freezing your sap and discarding the ice. The sugar doesn't freeze - only the water so you can save a lot of boiling if you get rid of the ice.
> 
> I used to have a small chest freezer that I used for my charter fishing business. I would bring it home in the winter. I could fit 7 - 5 gallon pails of sap in it so when we collected sap in the evening I would put 7 pails in the freezer overnight. In the morning when I cranked up the evaporator I would knock a hole in the ice and pour out the concentrated sap and dump the ice. What do you think the sugar content of this sap would be??
> 
> View attachment 496507
> 
> 
> View attachment 496509
> 
> 
> Yeah - I know...some of you may be skeptical of this but, trust me - it's true. Don't believe it? Let the ice melt back down to a liquid and check the sugar content with your sap hydrometer - it will be 0% sugar - only water.


ok i have a chest freezer. I’m going to try this!


----------



## Wild Thing

Radbrew said:


> Ok I hav
> 
> ok i have a chest freezer. I’m going to try this!


Absolutely Radbrew - go for it! We small producers have to take all the short cuts we can to try to keep up with the big boys.


----------



## Radbrew

Wild Thing said:


> Wow! 3-4% is a very good sugar content - you have some good trees.
> 
> Everyone has to start at some level Radbrew - I like your attitude! The first year we made syrup I tapped 8 Sugar Maples and my wife "Simmered" the sap on top of the wood stove in the cabin. She just used 4 sauce pans and moved the sap from one pan to another as it evaporated. It took forever, and she burned up a lot of firewood stoking the fire but she made 16 pints (2 gallons) from those 8 taps - and it was good stuff!
> 
> The second year we used our flat top heaters from the hunting blinds and a 2 burner Coleman stove and made a little more.
> 
> The third year we had the 2'X3' stainlesss pan made and I bought 2 - 3 burner propane stoves from Cabela's and we made even more, but the propane started getting a little expensive so we built a homemade evaporator and are still using it today, even though I have been tempted at times to get a good commercial one. On the other hand, we can make 30-35 gallons per year with our 2X3 and 120 taps so we are making more than enough already.
> 
> This is what it looked like in year 3. We just about burned up the sheet of plywood we had over the desk top as the heat reflected down...and the condensation was constantly dripping down from the metal ceiling in the pole barn.
> 
> View attachment 496503
> 
> 
> Year 4 (or maybe the second half of year 3) we moved it out in the wood shed and set it up on concrete blocks as we were concerned about burning up the barn. The following year we went ahead and built the evaporator and started burning wood.
> 
> View attachment 496505


Nice transition. We started with a propane burner and 20 gallon pot last year. Usually make beer with that setup. 

i don’t know how many trees we’ll add... my dad does have 200 acres of property with a lot of maples that’s only about 30 mins away.


----------



## Radbrew

Wild Thing said:


> Absolutely Radbrew - go for it! We small producers have to take all the short cuts we can to try to keep up with the big boys.


Yeah these guys have some nice setups, that’s for sure!


----------



## Wild Thing

Radbrew said:


> Nice transition. We started with a propane burner and 20 gallon pot last year. Usually make beer with that setup.
> 
> i don’t know how many trees we’ll add... *my dad does have 200 acres of property with a lot of maples that’s only about 30 mins away.*


Sounds like you have access to all the sap you need. My neighboring farmer sells sap from his maples to a commercial producer.


----------



## nothbound

That freezing Idea is something I never heard of. Go figure I started building a small reverse osmosis as I've been a little bored. Chest freezer would have been cheaper... I'll never say pancakes are cheap


----------



## Radbrew

nothbound said:


> That freezing Idea is something I never heard of. Go figure I started building a small reverse osmosis as I've been a little bored. Chest freezer would have been cheaper... I'll never say pancakes are cheap


So i read about freeze “distilling” it before. People will freeze their wine in the same fashion to concentrate their alcohol. Alcohol just like sugar also lowers the freezing point of water. So you can freeze it and dump off the ice which is only water-at least at 32 deg F. You don’t want to go below whatever the freezing point of the water/alcohol or water/sugar solution... if it gets too cold, you will be freezing everything. 

Not sure where (maybe here), but last year i read somewhere of someone freezing sap multiple times to further concentrate it. For example, they’d freeze a jug of sap the first night and dump the ice. Then again freeze what was remaining and dump ice again. I never thought about confirming the ice really was zero with my refractometer or hydrometer.


----------



## Radbrew

nothbound said:


> That freezing Idea is something I never heard of. Go figure I started building a small reverse osmosis as I've been a little bored. Chest freezer would have been cheaper... I'll never say pancakes are cheap


oh and these hobbies (making syrup, making beer, growing a garden) can all go along the lines of the old saying: “buying a boat so you can get free fish”


----------



## textox

Radbrew said:


> What do you all think of my ******* evaporater?
> 
> https://imgur.com/gallery/RtFD17x
> 
> Do i really need a smoke stack?
> Could i get this going with wood and then add charcoal?





Radbrew said:


> What do you all think of my ******* evaporater?
> 
> https://imgur.com/gallery/RtFD17x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do i really need a smoke stack?
> Could i get this going with wood and then add charcoal?


No smoke stack required,you don't want a smoldering fire. When your sap starts to thicken
don't let it boil and watch it so it doesn't scorch!You will notice the color change as it begins to thicken.always used wood don't know if charcoal will work.Lots of info on u-tube check it out!


----------



## Martian

I made something very similar to this, but it was 4 pans long. my step daughter pre-ferred the smokey flavor. also, mine was always dark, but gooooood


----------



## Martian

I am hoping sunday , or monday to get my neighbor out int he woods and get his trees tapped to get him started. I also am assuming that I will have to track down a few jugs, we had some high winds for 3 days now


----------



## JungleGeorge

Got my first batch outta the way . Complete newb here. Syrup tastes delicious . Made from red maple trees. It’s really not that confusing . A little timely process , but being a landscaper .......
Gunna go for more sap next week


----------



## Wild Thing

Looks great JG - Nice job!


----------



## nothbound

did a test run on the ro and keep blowing a connection. Guess I have a little project to attend to after I tap Sunday


----------



## Huntahalic

Let the season begin.... think I missed some runs but looks like I will have plenty in the next couple weeks.


----------



## Botiz

Drinking beer, boiling sap and hanging out with Jack. Not a bad way to spend a chilly Saturday.


----------



## B Smithiers

Ok all you well experienced sap boilers. I have a 55 gallon drum evaporator, which last year had a 12”x20” stainless pan cut and set in the top. This year we upgraded to a 2’x2’ divided pan and had a buddy rework the top so it would fit(see pics). So I attempted my first boil today with the new setup and after 7hrs gave up as I was never able to achieve a boil. Anyone have any ideas why? I was burning dry maple and some kiln dried poplar trim scraps, the fire was plenty hot. As you will see in one of the pics we welded a 1/8 piece os steel on top as I did not want my pan directly exposed to the flame and soot, could this be the issue? Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## nothbound

B Smithiers said:


> Ok all you well experienced sap boilers. I have a 55 gallon drum evaporator, which last year had a 12”x20” stainless pan cut and set in the top. This year we upgraded to a 2’x2’ divided pan and had a buddy rework the top so it would fit(see pics). So I attempted my first boil today with the new setup and after 7hrs gave up as I was never able to achieve a boil. Anyone have any ideas why? I was burning dry maple and some kiln dried poplar trim scraps, the fire was plenty hot. As you will see in one of the pics we welded a 1/8 piece os steel on top as I did not want my pan directly exposed to the flame and soot, could this be the issue? Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.
> View attachment 497211
> View attachment 497215


I think that plate is acting as heat shield? I was at a demo day today @smoky lake who makes complete units as well as sells pans for home built. and they said you need the flames hitting the pans. The main guy made a point that most home built arches are built like a woodstove rather than a evaporator.


----------



## B Smithiers

nothbound said:


> I think that plate is acting as heat shield? I was at a demo day today @smoky lake who makes complete units as well as sells pans for home built. and they said you need the flames hitting the pans. The main guy made a point that most home built arches are built like a woodstove rather than a evaporator.


Thanks nothbound! My pans is from smoky lake, so I guess that’s advice right form the manufacturer. Will be cutting that thing off soon.


----------



## bobberbill

Maybe drill some holes in the plate.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

You need the flame licking your pan directly. Heat transfer is the name of the game. 

Did you have your SS sap pan made or buy it from a maple syrup supplier? An 18 gage SS pan if thick, 20 gage is more common.


----------



## Wild Thing

B Smithiers said:


> * As you will see in one of the pics we welded a 1/8 piece os steel on top as I did not want my pan directly exposed to the flame and soot, could this be the issue? *Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.
> View attachment 497211
> View attachment 497215


Yep - That is definitely the issue B Smithers. Cut an opening in the top plate 1" smaller than the outside diameter of your pan so you can get some hot flame and gasses to your pan. It will never boil with that 1/8" steel plate under the pan.

Not a good photo but apparently the only one I have looking down into my evaporator from above. Time to weld a new support rod in the middle but it really isn't even needed.










I have this support bracket which folds in so it is out of the way except when it is time to get the pan off of the fire...










I take it to almost syrup and then pull the pan off. We finish it off inside the barn kitchen where we can monitor it more closely but it is almost syrup when we pull the pan.










When the pan is pulled off, we cover the open top with this plate so we don't get any ash coming out the top and getting into the syrup.










Syrup comes out of the pan right into its first filter. When we have several gallons to finish off we do that indoors on the stovetop and filter it again prior to bottling it.


----------



## B Smithiers

Luv2hunteup said:


> You need the flame licking your pan directly. Heat transfer is the name of the game.
> 
> Did you have your SS sap pan made or buy it from a maple syrup supplier? An 18 gage SS pan if thick, 20 gage is more common.


I purchased from Smoky Lake, can’t recall off the top of my head but fairly certain it’s 20 ga. Very nice pan, was excited for its maiden voyage today but unfortunately had some growing pains. Thank you for the response.


----------



## B Smithiers

Thanks to all that have responded, I will be removing the steel plate as soon as I can. Also learned a few other great tips I will be adding in. Taking part in a fund raiser tomorrow, but looking forward to cooking again next weekend.


----------



## chuckinduck

Nice rig. But that’s your exact problem. Heat isn’t getting to the pans. Easy fix and you’re back in business. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## chuckinduck

Been a busy few weeks but I got most my taps in today. Probably missed the early run. But that’s fine. Still have 3 gallons from last year. Doubt we will match last years production this year but a man can dream. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## JBooth

Got a good 10 gallons of freeze concentrate waiting to boil tomorrow. Has an odd taste.borderline “buddy.” I’m wondering if the high 40s-50s aren’t going to ruin the season.


----------



## chuckinduck

Was that buddy taste coming off the tree or out of the storage barrel. I know we’ve had some warm ups but it’s hard to believe we are anywhere near buddy syrup in any part of Michigan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Radbrew

First boil on my ******* evaporator! Warming the sap up on my propane burner.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

I put my taps in today and half my taps were flowing pretty well.


----------



## chuckinduck

Radbrew said:


> First boil on my ******* evaporator! Warming the sap up on my propane burner.


A lot of syrup has been made over evaporators just like that. That’s how I got my start as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## 22 Chuck

As we say "now is the hour..."


----------



## Radbrew

Has anyone used an aluminum screen over the evaporator pans to keep ash out? Any better way of doing this?


----------



## Martian

you might want to ( if you can, to cut out most of the top so there will be edge to support your pan


----------



## Radbrew

Are there any shortcuts to cleaning the pans? The sides of my pans were stained from sap burning on it. I got it clean with a scrubber attachment for my drill with some brasso stainless steel cleaner but even that took 30 mins. It will really add up if I’m evaporating 1-2x per week.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Radbrew said:


> Are there any shortcuts to cleaning the pans? The sides of my pans were stained from sap burning on it. I got it clean with a scrubber attachment for my drill with some brasso stainless steel cleaner but even that took 30 mins. It will really add up if I’m evaporating 1-2x per week.


They make a commercial sap pan cleaner. We get our from RMG Sugar Bush in Rudyard MI.


----------



## bobberbill

Beer, bugs, and ash makes REAL maple serple taste good!


----------



## nothbound

Radbrew said:


> Are there any shortcuts to cleaning the pans? The sides of my pans were stained from sap burning on it. I got it clean with a scrubber attachment for my drill with some brasso stainless steel cleaner but even that took 30 mins. It will really add up if I’m evaporating 1-2x per week.


Another tip I picked up at that smoky lake demo day was that at the end of the season alot of guys will fill the pan with raw sap and let it spoil for weeks. The owner of smoky lake said this will out perform any commercial cleaner which I figure is worth something since he profits from selling maple products. And he also recommended a 50 50 mix of vinegar and water bring to a slight boil and then soak a few hour . Said it's really important to rinse thou as the vinegar can eventually damage the pan


----------



## Wild Thing

RMH said:


> *Could you just freeze it and toss the ice?*


Absolutely. The sugar doesn't freeze - only the water. Toss out the ice and you have less to boil down.


----------



## Wild Thing

Trophy Specialist said:


> *When I filter the "almost syrup" it seems to leave very little detectable residue after bottling*.


Filter it again after you bring it to "Full Syrup". It will dramatically improve the quality of your syrup.


----------



## RMH

Wild Thing said:


> Absolutely. The sugar doesn't freeze - only the ice. Toss out the ice and you have less to boil down.


I saw you mentioned this a few pages back, just wasn't specific to rain water.

I have tuned into this thread this past week and watched a few U-tube videos. Heading over to a friends this weekend to help fetch a few buckets and boil. Never been a part of maple syrup making nor have I done it. Looking forward to the experience!!


----------



## Wild Thing

RMH said:


> I saw you mentioned this a few pages back, just wasn't specific to rain water.
> 
> *I have tuned into this thread this past week *and watched a few U-tube videos. Heading over to a friends this weekend to help fetch a few buckets and boil. *Never been a part of maple syrup making nor have I done it. Looking forward to the experience!!*


Welcome aboard RMH. Be careful how much you get "tuned in"....as it can become addicting!
 Have fun this weekend.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Today’s view. Our first batch is on propane bringing it closer to syrup.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

Wild Thing said:


> Filter it again after you bring it to "Full Syrup". It will dramatically improve the quality of your syrup.


The syrup I make is as good or better than any commercial "pure maple" syrup I've ever had, so I doubt it will improve it enough for the bother. I'm a super, small time, hobbyist, with less than $10 invested in my setup. I'm not looking for perfection. I don't sell any or give any away unless you eat breakfast as my house/camp.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

I screen out the ice from the liquid sap and put the ice in a big metal bowl. I give it to the dog who like to eat/play with it. The ice is supposed to have less sugar in it. I cover all my buckets to rain does not dilute the sap.


----------



## Wild Thing

Luv2hunteup said:


> View attachment 499691
> View attachment 499689
> 
> 
> Today’s view. Our first batch is on propane bringing it closer to syrup.


I love it! The 3 Stooges are at work again!!


----------



## Wild Thing

Trophy Specialist said:


> I screen out the ice from the liquid sap and put the ice in a big metal bowl. I give it to the dog who like to eat/play with it. The ice is supposed to have less sugar in it. * I cover all my buckets to rain does not dilute the sap.*


I use bag holders. Unless it rains sideways...I'm not going to get any rain in my sap either.

Bags cost maybe 20-25 cents each. I toss them at the end of the season so it cuts down on things to clean up but some people wash/rinse them for re-use.


----------



## B.Jarvinen

I have a question more for people who might know more commercial sized producers, but really is for anyone who sells any amount of the product here.

I would like to find some producers who routinely produce Maple Sugar. I like always having some around, a little easier to keep for non-daily use that way. But not always easy to find to purchase. I travel fairly widely in northern lower and U.P. so can consider lots of places to stop. 

And I have the same request for who produces Maple Sugar Candy - even harder to find this for sale.


I would like to work in a sugaring operation some day, but don't own any trees. Most of my life I worked in the southern states in the tapping weeks of the year, but that probably won't be the case in the future.


----------



## Wild Thing

B.Jarvinen said:


> I have a question more for people who might know more commercial sized producers, but really is for anyone who sells any amount of the product here.
> 
> I would like to find some producers who routinely produce Maple Sugar. I like always having some around, a little easier to keep for non-daily use that way. But not always easy to find to purchase. I travel fairly widely in northern lower and U.P. so can consider lots of places to stop.
> 
> And I have the same request for who produces Maple Sugar Candy - even harder to find this for sale.
> 
> 
> I would like to work in a sugaring operation some day, but don't own any trees. Most of my life I worked in the southern states in the tapping weeks of the year, but that probably won't be the case in the future.


We are not commercial producers B.Jarvinen but we do sell a little from time to time as we always make more than we can use. If you have seen above photos of our syrup you know it is excellent quality...if I do say so myself . We don't make any maple candy but if you are up this way (near Iron Mtn) and are looking for some good syrup give me a shout.


----------



## Wild Thing

Also - just FYI. There are no preservatives in pure maple syrup - it is PURE. It will keep indefinitely once it is properly canned/bottled but once it is opened you do need to refrigerate it. If you don't use it a lot, it will still keep for a very long time in the fridge. My old Aunt loved our syrup but didn't use if often so she would put it in the freezer it when not in use.


----------



## B.Jarvinen

yeah I just like to have sugar around for the summer time mostly - what I call cooler season. once I am done with maintaining that most every day I can crack open a new pint or quart and not worry about it getting too hot. 

but sugar is handy sometimes when you are in a hurry, too. I use it more and more when I brew up some Chaga tea, though syrup is fine for that too.

But I never run out of syrup and buy from a couple small side-of-the-road stands when I pass by them - I prefer to buy direct from a producer, so they get all the money. But right now, the only place I can count on finding some sugar is the grocery store in L'Anse. As much as I would like to kick it for many days of fishing around there, it is a little tougher for me to pass through there.

I will be looking for work in the west U.P. later this year and do expect to end up out that way - could trade you some Chaga for some sugar if you want any.


----------



## MallardMaster

Ok.....I cannot help but comment on this. This is such fascinating stuff you guys are doing to pass the time. At this point in my life this isn't something that I am going to get into, but following along makes me yearn to add this to my list of hobbies. I see neighbors all around my house that have bags hanging from trees this time of year. 
Since this thread is 187 pages long (which is awesome), I am sure that the question i'm about to ask has been answered many times, so I do apologize for that. So....how many oz's of syrup do you get out of a 5 gal bucket of sap?


----------



## Martian

ratio approx 40 to one .find how many oz. in 5 gal, divide by 40. or 4 qts to a gal. x 5 = 20 qts, = 40 pints, so you may get one pint


----------



## Luv2hunteup

B.Jarvinen said:


> I have a question more for people who might know more commercial sized producers, but really is for anyone who sells any amount of the product here.
> 
> I would like to find some producers who routinely produce Maple Sugar. I like always having some around, a little easier to keep for non-daily use that way. But not always easy to find to purchase. I travel fairly widely in northern lower and U.P. so can consider lots of places to stop.
> 
> And I have the same request for who produces Maple Sugar Candy - even harder to find this for sale.
> 
> 
> I would like to work in a sugaring operation some day, but don't own any trees. Most of my life I worked in the southern states in the tapping weeks of the year, but that probably won't be the case in the future.




Big Stone Bay in Mackinaw City

RMG Sugarbush in Rudyard.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

We do not have good sugar maples but tap black maple. For us it’s a long term average of 44:1. First batch of the year is closer to 40:1. There are guys out there who claim 36:1.


----------



## birdshooter

How do you know if your hydrometer is correct?


----------



## Martian

I guess you could only assume, I have 3 thermometers they all read different


----------



## Luv2hunteup

birdshooter said:


> How do you know if your hydrometer is correct?


If your batch comes out too thick or not sweet enough it’s a good indication. We always have a spare on hand. They are cheap.

https://www.amazon.com/s?k=maple+sy...ix=Maple+syrup+hy,aps,326&ref=nb_sb_ss_i_1_14


----------



## chuckinduck

Luv2hunteup said:


> We do not have good sugar maples but tap black maple. For us it’s a long term average of 44:1. First batch of the year is closer to 40:1. There are guys out there who claim 36:1.


Those guys also know where to catch limits of 10” bluegills. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## chuckinduck

birdshooter said:


> How do you know if your hydrometer is correct?


You’re supposed to mark the clear tube the hydrometer comes in when you first buy it by drawing a line on the tube where the hot and cold test line is on the actual hydrometer. This calibrates it so to speak. So when you take it out each year the lines should match up on both the clear tube and the hydrometer test lines when the hydrometer is still in the tube. A smart man has at least 2 hydrometers. After all. Schiitt happens. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## homer666

Been busy with work and side projects but I will be getting more taps out today. A couple out now but not enough, lol.
Hoping for at least 40 in total and not having to lug buckets very far as we still have waist deep snow in the woods when you get off the trails.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

Wild Thing said:


> I use bag holders. Unless it rains sideways...I'm not going to get any rain in my sap either.
> 
> Bags cost maybe 20-25 cents each. I toss them at the end of the season so it cuts down on things to clean up but some people wash/rinse them for re-use.
> 
> View attachment 499699
> 
> 
> View attachment 499701


I use buckets because they were free and I have a bunch of them. I even got my hoses and taps for free 30 years ago. I don't do any cleanup at the end of the year other than my boiling pans. I clean things before I collect/make/bottle the stuff. I can see how the bags would work well though, although I wonder how they hold up to squirrels and other critters climbing all over them? My bird feeder in my back yard draws all kinds of things. I've had to repair hoses twice this year from varmints climbing on them.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

MallardMaster said:


> Ok.....I cannot help but comment on this. This is such fascinating stuff you guys are doing to pass the time. At this point in my life this isn't something that I am going to get into, but following along makes me yearn to add this to my list of hobbies. I see neighbors all around my house that have bags hanging from trees this time of year.
> Since this thread is 187 pages long (which is awesome), I am sure that the question i'm about to ask has been answered many times, so I do apologize for that. So....how many oz's of syrup do you get out of a 5 gal bucket of sap?


I have seen it vary a lot. Where I used to live I would bet 1 gal. of syrup form 30 gal. of sap early in the season, then it dropped off later. Where I live now, I have a hodgepodge of three different kinds of maple trees and its about 50 to 1 ratio. It all tastes about the same to me though as long as you quit collecting when the trees bud out. After that the taste changes for the worse.


----------



## Martian

i use a hydrometer, they are cheap, and reliable I wish they made them a little sturdier, I have prolly broke tat least 3. Now, I have heard of othe r methods of testing, one being "spooning" , let it go. Where you take a spoon, and dip it in and take it out, and the syrup should drain off in a long line , not in drips. then I have a friend and he claims he takes nearup, and puts it on his wood stove to watch. and when it starts to boil over, ( not a regular boil, but that boil that looks like a fizzy got put in it), he removes it, lets it sit for a minute, puts it back and on the second fizz up it is done. I would be interested to check out this method with a hydrometer,


----------



## Martian

note, on the fiz up method, you better be right there, HUGE MESS!!


----------



## chuckinduck

Season is underway 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## JungleGeorge

Nice!!!!
I just bottled mine , and I have tiny black specs in my syrup . It tastes amazing , just don’t know how th ya happened . I filtered through cheese cloth at 214degrees , when I brought it inside . I then made it into syrup and filtered again through new cheese cloth while I bottled it . 
I only filtered one time last batch and didn’t get any black specs .
Any ideas ??


----------



## Trophy Specialist

JungleGeorge said:


> Nice!!!!
> I just bottled mine , and I have tiny black specs in my syrup . It tastes amazing , just don’t know how th ya happened . I filtered through cheese cloth at 214degrees , when I brought it inside . I then made it into syrup and filtered again through new cheese cloth while I bottled it .
> I only filtered one time last batch and didn’t get any black specs .
> Any ideas ??


Cheese cloth is not fine enough to filter out the super small stuff. I just use a clean towel as a filter which does a good job or you can buy special filters.


----------



## nothbound

Well sap didn't seem to flow while I was home. Had over 100 gallons in 9 hours of flow Monday. Got up yesterday and only had 140 gallons total. Need 300 gallons to run a complete batch so rather than cook today I've decided to add 30 buckets besides my tress on tubes. been building shelves in the shack and teaching the next generation how it's done. Very eager to boil my first batch tomorrow








And yes those square menards 4 gallon buckets are food grade


----------



## B.Jarvinen

Luv2hunteup said:


> Big Stone Bay in Mackinaw City
> 
> RMG Sugarbush in Rudyard.


thanks!

never mind an excuse to stop in Rudyard - has one of the best diners you can find these days, though not an option on weekends (no seats, most mornings). And have been meaning to stop by RMG but have never happened to need any syrup, etc., when over that way. Same for Big Stone Bay on the troll side of the bridge, on to-do list.

I did run across an address for a producer out east of Pickford somewhere but I never have anything to do work-wise, east of 75. Maybe this year though, have a planting job, ironically, on Sugar Island, in May.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

birdshooter said:


> Literally turning to sugar , 2 quart jars lost.


They are not lost. Bring them to at least 180* and hold that temp while you add sap. An oz will bring a quart down so the sugar doesn’t separate.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

We bottled 25 pints today. We have a small boil going but we are out of sap. It got down to the midterms this morning. We are getting a few drips from the trees in the direct sunshine.


----------



## Huntahalic

Boiled down 100 gallons so far today. 150 to go, going to be a late night. Not sure I have enough beer.....


----------



## Botiz

I finally got crystal clear beautiful syrup from the batch today. Thank you to all the experts who answered my questions and helped me out! I’m stoked!


----------



## Radbrew

This is my first year evaporating over my firepit and cement blocks (https://imgur.com/gallery/xEbOnLc).

i seem to be getting quite a bit of ash in my syrup. What can i do to cut down on this? Syrup tastes fine. I did a batch on my turkey fryer which turned out lighter in color (no ash) but they taste the same. 

I skim it off best i cam during the boil. I use pre-filters when i take it off to move it inside to finish. I also filter through Orlan filter right before it hits 66 Brix. I actually noticed a lot of ash in my Orlan filter... but not sure I’m getting it all. 

I have been thinking about putting screens over the evaporator pans. Not sure this would keep the smallest stuff out though.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

Radbrew said:


> This is my first year evaporating over my firepit and cement blocks (https://imgur.com/gallery/xEbOnLc).
> 
> i seem to be getting quite a bit of ash in my syrup. What can i do to cut down on this? Syrup tastes fine. I did a batch on my turkey fryer which turned out lighter in color (no ash) but they taste the same.
> 
> I skim it off best i cam during the boil. I use pre-filters when i take it off to move it inside to finish. I also filter through Orlan filter right before it hits 66 Brix. I actually noticed a lot of ash in my Orlan filter... but not sure I’m getting it all.
> 
> I have been thinking about putting screens over the evaporator pans. Not sure this would keep the smallest stuff out though.


I wouldn't worry about it to much as long as you are filtering it well before it's finished. Might change the flavor slightly. If it bothers you, then figure out a way to chimney the smoke/ash away.


----------



## B Smithiers

Great stories and pics all. Envy all you making it happen cooking outside. Fired at 7am and went to midnight, evaporated approx 55 gallons but still no syrup. Wind was not my friend, lots of wood burned, messy and everything smells like smoke... Tough to get back at it today...


----------



## Luv2hunteup

JungleGeorge said:


> Nice!!!!
> I just bottled mine , and I have tiny black specs in my syrup . It tastes amazing , just don’t know how th ya happened . I filtered through cheese cloth at 214degrees , when I brought it inside . I then made it into syrup and filtered again through new cheese cloth while I bottled it .
> I only filtered one time last batch and didn’t get any black specs .
> Any ideas ??


You will not have crystal clear syrup without a syrup filter. You are probably just seeing nitre. It doesn’t hurt a thing. It will settle out our a long period of time. 

A cone filter with prefilters can make your syrup clear. 
https://www.amazon.com/Maple-Syrup-Synthetic-Filter-Cone/dp/B002R1RRUG


----------



## Luv2hunteup

We picked up 32 gallons of sap and ice late yesterday. We picked up another 35 today already. We are finally getting around to emptying 1/2 frozen buckets. 

We continued yesterday’s boil about noon today. We are shooting for an 80 gallon batch that will be finished when we get 2-3 times that amount. It gets too dark if we don’t pull off in 80-100 batches. Our filter press does a 6 gallon batch just fine.


----------



## B Smithiers

Back at it, trying to finish up yesterday’s batch. Going backwards... put the big fancy pan away and broke out the turkey fryer. Collected 20 gallons yesterday and have probably another 20 to collect today that will have to go on ice.


----------



## Xx xxx xX

Big learning curve on the new setup. To start out we had to kick over hundreds of gallons of sap due to the fact the woods was in the middle of a bean field. After we buried a 1 ton dulie and 2 tractors we decided enough was enough. We had other taps out in a different spot so we were able to start boiling this weekend. One of our float valves malfunctioned on our boiler and in a matter of seconds we burnt a $600 finishing pan. Back up and running and still living it lol. Got close to 1000 gallons boiled off yesterday and this morning.


----------



## B Smithiers

Finally first bounty of 2020... A lot of lessons learned, but still so much love for this hobby. Working stiff, saps on ice and looking forward to next weekend... No profit, sleep deprived, liver damaging, labor of love...


----------



## Wild Thing

Martian said:


> i use a hydrometer, they are cheap, and reliable I wish they made them a little sturdier, I have prolly broke tat least 3. Now, I have heard of othe r methods of testing, one being "spooning" , let it go. Where you take a spoon, and dip it in and take it out, and the syrup should drain off in a long line , not in drips. then I have a friend and he claims he takes nearup, and puts it on his wood stove to watch. and when it starts to boil over, ( not a regular boil, but that boil that looks like a fizzy got put in it), he removes it, lets it sit for a minute, puts it back and on the second fizz up it is done. I would be interested to check out this method with a hydrometer,


All of those methods are very good indicators of how close your syrup is to being "syrup". When you have done it long enough you just know what to look for.


----------



## Wild Thing

Botiz said:


> *I finally got crystal clear beautiful syrup from the batch today. Thank you to all the experts who answered my questions and helped me out! *I’m stoked!


Looks great Botiz. Well done!


----------



## Wild Thing

Xx xxx xX said:


> View attachment 500607
> Big learning curve on the new setup. To start out we had to kick over hundreds of gallons of sap due to the fact the woods was in the middle of a bean field. After we buried a 1 ton dulie and 2 tractors we decided enough was enough. We had other taps out in a different spot so we were able to start boiling this weekend. One of our float valves malfunctioned on our boiler and in a matter of seconds we burnt a $600 finishing pan. Back up and running and still living it lol. Got close to 1000 gallons boiled off yesterday and this morning.


Sorry to hear about the setbacks Xx xxx xX. Stuff happens!

As previously mentioned....there are 2 types of Sugar Makers - Those who have burned a pan and those who will eventually burn a pan. It goes with the turf. Hopefully we learn from those lessons.


----------



## Wild Thing

B Smithiers said:


> View attachment 500645
> Finally first bounty of 2020... A lot of lessons learned, but still so much love for this hobby. Working stiff, saps on ice and looking forward to next weekend... No profit, sleep deprived, liver damaging, labor of love...


Another quick learner. It looks great B Smithiers! Congrats.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Monday is fun day. First day boiling in a thunderstorm.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

Wild Thing said:


> All of those methods are very good indicators of how close your syrup is to being "syrup". When you have done it long enough you just know what to look for.


I just go by look now since I've been doing it for several decades. I have a hydromieter, but don't use it for making syrup any more. I just roll a little bit of syrup back and forth on a cool spoon and and can tell when it's done every time.


----------



## Luv2hunteup




----------



## B Smithiers

Ended up taking the day off work, with the warm weather figure I better keep boiling. Had 25 gallons stored and need to collect again, don’t want to waste it.


----------



## nothbound

Finished my first boil at 445 this morning. Beautiful night. Halfway through the boil it got a little shallow on one end and burnt a bit. Evaporator must have settled because I know it was dead on when I started. Syrup is very dark but tastes fine. Tried cone filtering and it seemed that was going to take longer than actually boiling it did. So I was forced to just bucket it all up and head home. Never really read up on filtering, assumed it was self explanatory but can't believe how slow it drips


----------



## Wild Thing

nothbound said:


> Finished my first boil at 445 this morning. Beautiful night. Halfway through the boil it got a little shallow on one end and burnt a bit. Evaporator must have settled because I know it was dead on when I started. Syrup is very dark but tastes fine. Tried cone filtering and it seemed that was going to take longer than actually boiling it did. So I was forced to just bucket it all up and head home. *Never really read up on filtering, assumed it was self explanatory but can't believe how slow it drips*


Do you have the cone filter in a filter can so it stays hot?? The hotter it is the better it will filter. Yes, the sugar sand will slow it down dramatically also, but it needs to be hot in order to filter properly.


----------



## chuckinduck

I hate filtering. It’s the worst part of the whole process. Like wild thing said keep it as hot as possible. I even cover my bottler once it’s full of filtering sap to retain heat. Double or triple stack pre-filters so as they load up with sugar sand you can pull them out so the flow doesn’t slow to a crawl. I think they say to seal properly/safely the syrup needs to be something like 180 degrees on my plastic jugs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Luv2hunteup

We hated filtering too. My partner bought filter press from Maple Guys. It’s crystal clear but clean up still sucks. 

We picked up another 65 gallons of sap after the first storm passed. We pulled the pan with what we figure will gives us another 25-27 pints of finished syrup. Pulled it off at 216*, ran it through a pre filter to get the big particles out and are finishing on propane after we filled the sap pan back up. 

It looks like we will get a cool down so sap flow should taper off.


----------



## B Smithiers

My local is southern thumb kinda, Lapeer county... After today seems to me we have some buds sprouting. Curious what anyone else in the area is seeing and should I be concerned? Chuckinduck thoughts?


----------



## chuckinduck

I looked at my trees tonight when I collected and what buds are on them are still quite small. This weather is the pits tho. My sap tank and all it’s contents is currently sitting in my 6’ chest freezer that I use to age deer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## JungleGeorge

My trees are budded out in Brighton . Although I have red maples . Some of my sap was yellow , some of it is verrrryy slightly yellow . Is this still ok to boil down or do I toss it ? I tossed the yellowish sap already ...


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Our trees are just starting to wake up. Looking at the two week forecast we can expect a slow down followed by a good ten day period. I’m guessing, I know bad idea, we are about 1/3 of the way through the season. 335 gallons collected so far. We are hoping for a 20 gallon syrup season. We give it all away so it really doesn’t matter where we end up as long as our needs are taken care of.


----------



## chuckinduck

It won’t hurt the trees any. Just a matter of whether you want to run 50 more taps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## homer666

You have plenty of time. Mine is just starting. 
Boiled down 20 gallons this past weekend of freeze concentrated sap and then finished tonight with almost a gallon. 7 and a half pints in the jars. Looks way better than last year. Llol


----------



## Wild Thing

Looks great Homer! Nice job!


----------



## Trophy Specialist

I finished my first boil yesterday. It's pretty dark, but tastes very good. I'm tapping two one sugar maple, one red maple, and two foreign maples with red leaves during the summer. I filled up two 20 pound propane tanks for less than $9 per tank. It takes me about 20 pounds of propane to boil 50 gallons down.


----------



## BulldogOutlander

My cousin runs a maple syrup business off from our grandma's property in Charlevoix. He's been doing it for almost 10 years now. The 'profits' get used to pay granny's property taxes, insurance on the house (she lives on the land we hunt), and then reinvested back into the operation. We have around 400 taps there, and my cousin has since purchased 26 acres of pure sugar bush to help production as well.

My cousin's oldest boy pulled off 10g of deliciousness yesterday alone. We use an RO machine to help speed up the process. Hoping to have enough in sales this season to buy a bigger RO machine, and even a vacuum/suction pump to help pull even more sap.


----------



## chuckinduck

Got a good boil going 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## chuckinduck

Had a yard tree show signs of budding out today. It’s a giant silver maple with lots of southern exposure. Not a huge loss as it doesn’t produce high sugar content but it’s a real leaker and next to the driveway so I always tap it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## BulldogOutlander

my cousin also helps out at a major operation in the charlevoix area as well. He posted a photo this morning saying that he just got done boiling off 3000 gallons of sap to make 80g of sweet sweet syrup... *drool*

sadly my wife and i usually take an extra long weekend and go up there to help out with some collecting, maintenance, and do a boil or two to give him a break, but with this virus going around, and granny not being so young and spry as she used to be, we have decided to stay away from her (we would stay at her house there on the property) for the time being since we KINDA like having her around


----------



## birdshooter

Finished off my 3rd batch today not sure why it's so dark compared to first and second batches ?


----------



## chuckinduck

As the season goes on syrup usually gets darker. Probably still taste awesome on your pancakes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## kaler9969

No more gravity filtering


----------



## Luv2hunteup

nothbound said:


> It's a zoo here south of green bay. Think im going to retreat to my slice of ther northwoods... now I wish I woulda tapped more trees. Would it be silly to tap another 50 or so on buckets in the yoop at this point in the season? Wish shed hunting was as productive up there as at home, then id be busy till this all blows over


Absolutely. We can see the bridge. Our buds are tight. Sap flow has slowed due to cold weather. Lots of season left.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

I’ve been MIA from the sugar shack for a long weekend. My mother turned 95 so I wanted to spend some time with her. I do not share when I’m away or will be away from home.

I’m back, we now have a backlog of sap, at least it’s slowed up some. We have collected 680 gallons so far. I’ll haul and check all the taps tomorrow. Snow is in Friday’s forecast. If we can’t get caught up evaporating and bottling I’ll build a RO system to help us get caught up. I’ve been researching it, it seems simple enough to build one large enough for our needs. My sap partner is a retired sheet metal worker. He has it figured we can improve efficiency by adding another 3’ of chimney before it doesn’t pay off. We are thinking about adding air under fire too.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

kaler9969 said:


> View attachment 504309
> 
> No more gravity filtering


Don’t forget the DE and filter paper. You will love it. This is our 3rd season with one that was put together by Maple Guys. The only modification was adding a piece of stainless steel pipe to the end of the intake hose to keep the suction hose at the bottom of the unfiltered syrup pot.


----------



## chuckinduck

Luv2hunteup said:


> I’ve been MIA from the sugar shack for a long weekend. My mother turned 95 so I wanted to spend some time with her. I do not share when I’m away or will be away from home.
> 
> I’m back, we now have a backlog of sap, at least it’s slowed up some. We have collected 680 gallons so far. I’ll haul and check all the taps tomorrow. Snow is in Friday’s forecast. If we can’t get caught up evaporating and bottling I’ll build a RO system to help us get caught up. I’ve been researching it, it seems simple enough to build one large enough for our needs. My sap partner is a retired sheet metal worker. He has it figured we can improve efficiency by adding another 3’ of chimney before it doesn’t pay off. We are thinking about adding air under fire too.


Air is awesome. When I had my stove built the guy highly recommended adding that feature. It’s amazing how much more intense the boil gets when I have my blower on. The noise was an adjustment but I hardly notice it now. You’ll burn a lot more wood with it. But I consider it a wash with the added gph. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## kaler9969

Luv2hunteup said:


> Don’t forget the DE and filter paper. You will love it. This is our 3rd season with one that was put together by Maple Guys. The only modification was adding a piece of stainless steel pipe to the end of the intake hose to keep the suction hose at the bottom of the unfiltered syrup pot.


Shipped with a 5 gallon bucket of DE and enough papers to load it 10 times


----------



## kaler9969

Weighing down the suction hose is a good idea


----------



## nothbound

Luv2hunteup said:


> I’ve been MIA from the sugar shack for a long weekend. My mother turned 95 so I wanted to spend some time with her. I do not share when I’m away or will be away from home.
> 
> I’m back, we now have a backlog of sap, at least it’s slowed up some. We have collected 680 gallons so far. I’ll haul and check all the taps tomorrow. Snow is in Friday’s forecast. If we can’t get caught up evaporating and bottling I’ll build a RO system to help us get caught up. I’ve been researching it, it seems simple enough to build one large enough for our needs. My sap partner is a retired sheet metal worker. He has it figured we can improve efficiency by adding another 3’ of chimney before it doesn’t pay off. We are thinking about adding air under fire too.


I bought a ro kit from the robucket guys. I priced it out buying the stuff myself and for 40 bucks more they had everything in a box and delivered in 2 days. I would have likely required a few trips for overlooked fittings too so that 40 bucks is a deal imo. I bought the rb20 kit. Makes about 14 gallons of concentrate per hour . And can run it through multiple times to really cut down on boil time. If you were closer I'd tell ya to pick it up for the weekend but I'm a ways west of you. Make sure you get a low pressure shut off switch so you don't need to babysit


----------



## Luv2hunteup

nothbound said:


> I bought a ro kit from the robucket guys. I priced it out buying the stuff myself and for 40 bucks more they had everything in a box and delivered in 2 days. I would have likely required a few trips for overlooked fittings too so that 40 bucks is a deal imo. I bought the rb20 kit. Makes about 14 gallons of concentrate per hour . And can run it through multiple times to really cut down on boil time. If you were closer I'd tell ya to pick it up for the weekend but I'm a ways west of you. Make sure you get a low pressure shut off switch so you don't need to babysit


I’ve priced out everything and checked out RO Bucket after your suggestion. Thanks, I’ll run it by my sap partner.


----------



## BulldogOutlander

an RO makes things so much easier!! This is our 2nd season using one and it has helped reduce the boiling time. We use wood heat at my granny's house to boil and have been using a blower the entire time. Here are a couple photos of my cousins two eldest boys making some syrup at our granny's.


----------



## RMH

Found an old wood burner. You guys think I can boil with this with s few renovations?









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Trophy Specialist

RMH said:


> Found an old wood burner. You guys think I can boil with this with s few renovations?
> View attachment 505225
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I don't see why not from the photo. After all, Indians boiled it in hollowed out, wooden logs by heating up rocks and putting them in the sap. Lots of examples on how to do it over an open fire on YouTube. In comparison, a wood stove like that is pretty Ritzy.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

RMH said:


> Found an old wood burner. You guys think I can boil with this with s few renovations?
> View attachment 505225


With a little modification it should work fine. First step is to find some one to make a SS pan to fit the top of the stove. 18 gage is perfect about 4” deep

Cut an opening 3” smaller than your new pan in the top of the wood stove. Move the chimney attachment collar to the back of the stove near the top, weld in place.

One 90* and two 3’ straight pieces of single wall chimney pipe and you are good to go. Good luck Rich.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Rich. I know you don’t drink anymore but I sure helps pass the time.


----------



## nothbound

Luv2hunteup said:


> Locally produced. Pure Michigan
> 
> View attachment 505223


Who makes your labels for ya? Very nice touch


----------



## Luv2hunteup

9-1/2 gallons in the finishing pot. We pull another batch off last night. We are guessing ~8 gallons of finished syrup. 

It got down to the mid teens last night and it is not supposed to get out of the 20s till Sunday afternoon. We have enough sap for two 100 gallon boils left. We are hoping to see the new RO system by Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

nothbound said:


> Who makes your labels for ya? Very nice touch


Strait Area Printing in Cheboygan. 


https://www.straitsprinting.com/


----------



## RMH

Luv2hunteup said:


> Cut an opening 3” smaller than your new pan in the top of the wood stove.


Thanks Mike. This is exactly the info I was looking for.

If I were to cut the hole out as big I can the hole would be 16"x27" With a quick search I found this pan I could purchase that measures 24"x36". Do you think this pan or similar would be to large or if I can't find anything a little closer to just custom make one?


----------



## Luv2hunteup

RMH said:


> Thanks Mike. This is exactly the info I was looking for.
> 
> If I were to cut the hole out as big I can the hole would be 16"x27" With a quick search I found this pan I could purchase that measures 24"x36". Do you think this pan or similar would be to large or if I can't find anything a little closer to just custom make one?


Great looking pan and preheat tank. What you are looking for is the maximum amount of flame to lick the bottom of your pan. Plus enough surface to pull the pan off the fire safety. 

We use a pull off rack the we temporarily clamp to the stove then put a cover over the open flame. It gives us time to drain and refill the pan. If necessary we will do a quick clean. 

The pan will burn incredibly fast if the bottom is not covered in liquid.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

A local fabrication shop could easily make you a custom one just like what you are looking at For the same price. 

Maximize the open top of the stove to pan foot print.


----------



## RMH

Luv2hunteup said:


> A local fabrication shop could easily make you a custom one just like what you are looking at For the same price.
> 
> Maximize the open top of the stove to pan foot print.


I do have a stainless steel fab shop 2 blocks from my house.


----------



## chuckinduck

I agree. That stove will definitely do the job provided you insulate it well and brick it such that flames contact the pan efficiently. The pans size is the most important part in my opinion when it comes to evaporation rate. More surface area = faster evaporation. Based off your measurements(16x27”) I would say that stove would boil off about 3-4 gals an hour assuming it’s insulated well. 

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## chuckinduck

Well I was hoping today might be a good day to collect but the snow flew early and even with the sun out the mercury only hit about 33. Hoping tomorrow will re-energize the trees. The good news is with the lack of sap flow I could divert time to go hunting for TP. Spent 1.5 hours hunting at 7 different spots. All of them were barren of the soft white gold. Dejected and tired I headed out of the last store. When out of the corner of my eye I spotted a 12 pack of Oberon on display. A smile quickly formed across my face. For I knew that even though my tp supply may be running low. My beer supply was doing just fine. Tomorrow will be a good boil. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Luv2hunteup

We bottled 68-1/2 pints today plus gained on our back log of sap. We will boil again tomorrow but doubt if we will have much sap flow. We should be caught up by the time things take off again on Monday. The RO Bucket shipped Friday so we know it’s in route. It says Monday delivery but will be happy if it’s here a Tuesday.


----------



## RMH

chuckinduck said:


> I agree. That stove will definitely do the job provided you insulate it well and brick it such that flames contact the pan efficiently. The pans size is the most important part in my opinion when it comes to evaporation rate. More surface area = faster evaporation. Based off your measurements(16x27”) I would say that stove would boil off about 3-4 gals an hour assuming it’s insulated well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Thanks for the info chuckinduck! 

Couple weeks ago I spent an evening over a friend's that had just started to dabble the last couple years. He was talking about upgrading. The propane and turkey fryer method sure seemed slow.....lol. 

















Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## chuckinduck

Actually Turkey fryers are a great way to get started. I agree you are not going to set any speeds records with them but you have minimal investment, Easy to setup and take down and can get boils going and maintained very easily. I started doing syrup on steamer pans over a cinder block arch so I know a little something about how long it can take to make syrup. That process took forever!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## B Smithiers

Woke up yesterday morning with plans to boil the sap I had collected earlier in the week, but once I opened the lid on the first bucket I knew my days plans were changing. Had it refrigerated but all spoiled, no sap ran yesterday so I believe the fat lady has sung and my 2020 season has come to an end. Finished with a little over two gallons which is a personal best, but unfortunately I’m hooked and like a crack addiction I can’t get enough haha. It’s time to start cleaning all the sticky off everything and as long as the Coronavirus doesn’t get me, I will be back at it next year. I appreciate being able to share and the help i received from you all on this forum. For those who’s trees still flow, enjoy!!


----------



## RMH

chuckinduck said:


> I agree. That stove will definitely do the job provided you insulate it well and brick it such that flames contact the pan efficiently. The pans size is the most important part in my opinion when it comes to evaporation rate. More surface area = faster evaporation. Based off your measurements(16x27”) I would say that stove would boil off about 3-4 gals an hour assuming it’s insulated well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


What would be your estimate with my set up to boil and being a weekend warrior for quantity tree taps? My goal would be a gallon of syrup give or take for the season (or two). I understand all the variables, just looking for an idea on how many taps and buckets I need to collect this summer. I was thinking about 20 taps to get started.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

RMH said:


> Thanks for the info chuckinduck!
> 
> Couple weeks ago I spent an evening over a friend's that had just started to dabble the last couple years. He was talking about upgrading. The propane and turkey fryer method sure seemed slow.....lol.
> 
> View attachment 505451
> View attachment 505453
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


A turkey fryer would be inefficient. I use a three burner, propane stove that is permanently on my covered, backyard deck. I use a large cake pan to boil and just use one burner. The key is the larger surface area. I can reduce over one gallon per hour on it and I don't really have to watch it either. I set my phone to alarm me every 1.5 hours so I can refit it on time. The burner is not set to high either so for each gallon of syrup, I'm burning way less than $10 worth of propane. Just a slow boil. I will produce a two year supply for me this run. I'm not interested in producing gallons of syrup I can't use myself. I use that three burner stove year round for frying fish and outdoor cooking when we eat outdoors.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

RMH said:


> What would be your estimate with my set up to boil and being a weekend warrior for quantity tree taps? My goal would be a gallon of syrup give or take for the season (or two). I understand all the variables, just looking for an idea on how many taps and buckets I need to collect this summer. I was thinking about 20 taps to get started.


I have seven taps going and will make about two gallons of syrup with my setup, which is a two year supply for me. One of my taps is useless though only having produced a couple gallons of sap.


----------



## nothbound

Finished 9 gallons on the evaporator today. Tomorrow will re heat and filter/ bottle during the rain. Sap was running really good today. Life is easier when not dealing with frozen tanks, just a little slush.


----------



## Martian

got another 15 gals of sap yesterday, truly not much but added to the 30, it becomes substantial for me. prolly last batch and wanted to cook this weekend, but will have to keep until monday.. Next year I will be going to a RO unit DIY, so ,sometime during early ice fishing season, I will be asking for help in ordering parts, and assembly to all that is needed


----------



## nothbound

Just finished bottling and cleaning up the shack and go figure didn't rain until now. 

Anyone else have a heck of a time filtering dark batches? My last batch was amber filtered fast. This batch went a little past syrup mid way through the cook as I got distracted which im guessing is why it's darker. Finished out fine but constantly needed to clean filters.


----------



## chuckinduck

Martian said:


> got another 15 gals of sap yesterday, truly not much but added to the 30, it becomes substantial for me. prolly last batch and wanted to cook this weekend, but will have to keep until monday.. Next year I will be going to a RO unit DIY, so ,sometime during early ice fishing season, I will be asking for help in ordering parts, and assembly to all that is needed


Mine didn’t run well yesterday. Today I didn’t even go check them. Total wash out today with the rain. I am boiling down what I have left tomorrow and calling it a year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## chuckinduck

nothbound said:


> Just finished bottling and cleaning up the shack and go figure didn't rain until now.
> 
> Anyone else have a heck of a time filtering dark batches? My last batch was amber filtered fast. This batch went a little past syrup mid way through the cook as I got distracted which im guessing is why it's darker. Finished out fine but constantly needed to clean filters.


Never noticed darker syrup filtering any worse. I’ve had days where it seems to filter better then others but I always attributed that to how good I filtered it when I pulled it off the outside pan. The closer I can get it outside the easier it seems to go inside since I’m making less sugar sand in the house. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Martian

chuckinduck said:


> Mine didn’t run well yesterday. Today I didn’t even go check them. Total wash out today with the rain. I am boiling down what I have left tomorrow and calling it a year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I am going to boil tomorrow, and gather while boiling and I am done. kind of a weak season


----------



## chuckinduck

Lots of balls in the air today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Martian

2 questions what is in the smoker, and what is that on the side?


----------



## chuckinduck

Maybe a smoky mountain smoker? Can’t remember. Nothing special. The good stuff inside is venison snack sticks. Just finished bottling the last of my syrup. Did just under 3 gallons in 4 weeks. For comparison I did 9 gals last year in 3 weeks on almost the same amount of taps. All taps are pulled. I set my first tap on feb 29th. Pulled them on the 29th. Probably never do that again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Trophy Specialist

chuckinduck said:


> Maybe a smoky mountain smoker? Can’t remember. Nothing special. The good stuff inside is venison snack sticks. Just finished bottling the last of my syrup. Did just under 3 gallons in 4 weeks. For comparison I did 9 gals last year in 3 weeks on almost the same amount of taps. All taps are pulled. I set my first tap on feb 29th. Pulled them on the 29th. Probably never do that again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


About bow many gallons of sap per tap did hou get? I got about 13 gal per tap.


----------



## nothbound

So what do you guys do to sell your excess syrup? Been thinking of making a few honor system road side stands. Figure I gotta do something with it as im at about 26 gallons bottled up so far. Some is being used for wedding favors but I assume im only half thru our season up here


----------



## chuckinduck

Trophy Specialist said:


> About bow many gallons of sap per tap did hou get? I got about 13 gal per tap.


I’m thinking I’m under 10gals a tap. Just off the top of my head. I’ll have to total up my total raw gals and see. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## chuckinduck

nothbound said:


> So what do you guys do to sell your excess syrup? Been thinking of making a few honor system road side stands. Figure I gotta do something with it as im at about 26 gallons bottled up so far. Some is being used for wedding favors but I assume im only half thru our season up here


To each his own but an honor system of syrup sounds like a bad idea. I could see chicken eggs or even veggies. But not syrup. I just give it to friends and family. This year you better be really nice to get some. Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Trophy Specialist

nothbound said:


> So what do you guys do to sell your excess syrup? Been thinking of making a few honor system road side stands. Figure I gotta do something with it as im at about 26 gallons bottled up so far. Some is being used for wedding favors but I assume im only half thru our season up here


A farmers market would be ideal. It would sell like crazy here in the summer.


----------



## Martian

I had about 40 gals sap at home, and my buddy said he had 20 he could not get at, so I went to pick his up, his was bad, so I dumped it, decided to look at mine it was bad as well so 60 gals on the ground ending up a low yield year. Syrup time was about as good as ice fishing for me. oh well, TURKEY time


----------



## Luv2hunteup

We just finished bottling another 38 pints. We are just over 23 gallons of syrup with a batch on the evaporator. We are guessing close to 3 more gallons of syrup. 

We may be done. One more day with below freezing temps.


----------



## Luv2hunteup




----------



## chuckinduck

Luv2hunteup said:


> View attachment 509321


With that new RO system you’re going to have a lot more time to put Dents in that crown bottle. Nice work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## chuckinduck

Buckets are cleaned. Storage tank is cleaned. Just gotta clean all the taps and a few miscellaneous things and haul the stove back to hibernation for another 11 months. The good news is I have a couple boils worth of wood ready to go next year. So I’m ahead of that game for once. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Luv2hunteup

We feel tomorrow is our last batch. The Bud’s are small on all of the tapped trees but 3. The weather is not cooperating with just above freezing temps at night. We will leave things tapped on along the big lake a little longer but pull the upper taps. We are not too hopeful for another hard freeze. This is by far the earliest we have ever finished. 

It’s been fun sharing our hobby with you guys.


----------



## nothbound

Ok guys. How do I know when to pull taps? First year here and doctor Google hasn't really given me clear answer


----------



## Luv2hunteup

nothbound said:


> Ok guys. How do I know when to pull taps? First year here and doctor Google hasn't really given me clear answer


Signs we look for:
Sap is no longer crystal clear
Bud’s are swelling up and nearly open
Overnight temperatures do not get below freezing
You are tired of collecting sap and bored of boiling


----------



## Luv2hunteup

End of season clean up. We found this article helpful. It’s worth a read. 

https://extension.umaine.edu/publications/7038e/


----------



## RMH

Tapping corn plants to make corn syrup. We always had corn syrup on pancakes as a kid. How many remember doing this as a kid to make money? You don't see this anymore....


----------



## meganddeg

nothbound said:


> So what do you guys do to sell your excess syrup? Been thinking of making a few honor system road side stands. Figure I gotta do something with it as im at about 26 gallons bottled up so far. Some is being used for wedding favors but I assume im only half thru our season up here


26 gallons - you did well! I only got 10 gallons. 

You might try posting it on Craigslist. I know people who would like to buy it by the gallon. Another option is to sell it to a larger producer. They might only pay wholesale price instead of retail but you'll get some $$$ out of your labors.


----------



## chuckinduck

Luv2hunteup said:


> End of season clean up. We found this article helpful. It’s worth a read.
> 
> https://extension.umaine.edu/publications/7038e/


Never read that article but it’s pretty informative. Sometimes I watch YouTube and some of the collection and storage practices I see makes me cringe. I can only imagine how their off season clean up looks. I boil all my taps at the end of the season and on occasion will use the water and bleach solution on my sap tank. Normally my buckets just get a little clear dish soap and lots of hot water and air drying. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Today we boiled down the last of our sap and bottled our last two gallons. We took this batch down to 63.5 Brix at 212*. It should be great on ice cream. 

203 pint jars for the season.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

nothbound said:


> So what do you guys do to sell your excess syrup? Been thinking of making a few honor system road side stands. Figure I gotta do something with it as im at about 26 gallons bottled up so far. Some is being used for wedding favors but I assume im only half thru our season up here


Some of our local saloons have a case sitting out that’s for sale. I don’t know details other than the sign says $10/pint.

One of our feed stores has an honor box for items that sit outside on pallets. Fertilizer, dairy doo and deer feed from what I recall.


----------



## homer666

Did 33 gallons yesterday and the day before and I just finished about 3/4's of a gallon of syrup. 
Buckets still on the trees and running decent. 
Looks like a warm up for a couple days and then back to below freezing at night so I'm guessing it will keep going. It was 15 here last night lol.


----------



## nothbound

homer666 said:


> Did 33 gallons yesterday and the day before and I just finished about 3/4's of a gallon of syrup.
> Buckets still on the trees and running decent.
> Looks like a warm up for a couple days and then back to below freezing at night so I'm guessing it will keep going. It was 15 here last night lol.


What area you in? I pulled my buckets down as I had enough of the bucket fun but still have my tubes running. Finished up another 16 gallons of syrup at 1am. Im kinda burnt out but figure I better keep going to try and recoup some costs of getting this maple bug.


----------



## B Smithiers

Ok all, how do you get the soot cleaned of the bottom of your stainless pans? I am struggling here haha


----------



## chuckinduck

B Smithiers said:


> Ok all, how do you get the soot cleaned of the bottom of your stainless pans? I am struggling here haha


They make an acid to clean your pan if you want to try and order some online. I personally use white vinegar and it gets mine spotless. I just add about 2 gallons to the bottom of my pan and let it sit overnight. Once it’s all dissolved I filter the vinegar back into the jugs and use it again next year. 

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## B Smithiers

chuckinduck said:


> They make an acid to clean your pan if you want to try and order some online. I personally use white vinegar and it gets mine spotless. I just add about 2 gallons to the bottom of my pan and let it sit overnight. Once it’s all dissolved I filter the vinegar back into the jugs and use it again next year.
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Thank you sir. I purchased the Oakite 84M stuff but once I looked into it, I decided I will not be using it. I used the white vinegar and water for the inside of my pan, it worked well. What I’m trying to figure out is how to clean the bottom of the pan that’s all nasty black and sooty from the fire.


----------



## homer666

Far north west Dickinson county


----------



## Botiz

I chucked a wire wheel in my drill and took it to the bottom of my pan. Did the trick without too much fuss.


----------



## nothbound

I haven't done it yet but I've heard oven cleaner is the ticket. I've got a few cans on my bench waiting for end of season


----------



## B Smithiers

Thanks I may have to give oven cleaner a try. I got quite a bit off through power washing and scrubbing, the remaining is being very stubborn.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

We use RMG Sap Pan Cleaner. It’s private label phosphoric acid. It works great plus is very simple to use.


----------



## Forest Meister

I just got off the phone with a large commercial producer in Mackinac County. He shut down Two days ago, on the 7th, when the flavor changed. FM


----------



## chuckinduck

I don’t usually bother with the outside of my pans. And yes. I think making your bed each morning is stupid too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## chuckinduck

Well I gotta do something to pass the time. Figured there was no time like the present to stock pile next seasons supply of wood for syrup season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## B Smithiers

Well after several attempts and a few days I used oven cleaner and it worked pretty darn good. The soot already began eating away at the shiny finish of my pan which was my fear. Nice haul chuckinduck, looks dry around your place wish I could say the same lol Happy Easter all!


----------



## chuckinduck

Looks are deceiving. It looks dry because that is newly worked ground. It will be the home to my sugar shack. Some day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## nothbound

Well im northbound to go boil again. My cellular trail cam tells me I've got about 800 gallons of sap waiting for me. Lousy drive... doing 35mph on ice and slush with 85 miles left to go. I'll be Plowing 12" snow off thawed ground just like how the season started according to weatherman


----------



## chuckinduck

Good luck with your last boil. I’m hopeful I saw my last snow covered ground Friday until next year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## B Smithiers

Old fashioned made with home made maple syrup.


----------



## B Smithiers

Oh and on the board was smoked Salmon glazed in maple syrup. Lol


----------



## chuckinduck

Looks tasty. I’m sure that smoked salmon in maple glaze was outstanding as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## B Smithiers

chuckinduck said:


> Looks tasty. I’m sure that smoked salmon in maple glaze was outstanding as well.
> 
> It was. Have had a smoker for years and hardly used it. With all the time have gotten pretty creative and am using it every other day or so. Not that we have a excess but we had tried to involve our syrup in most recipes. Hope you and yours are well!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Xx xxx xX

We picked up a new sap hauler this week. This hobby got expensive real quick lol. We shouldn't have the same issues we did last year.


----------



## kroppe

Xx xxx xX said:


> View attachment 560585
> We picked up a new sap hauler this week. This hobby got expensive real quick lol. We shouldn't have the same issues we did last year.


Bring on the snow!


----------



## BulldogOutlander

my cousin has been building a new, much larger sugar shack this off-season. It will also house a much bigger evaporator and RO. We will also be constructing a 'sap house' to collect our sap to one location via gravity and then eventually vacuum. Making it easier to bring in to boil.


----------



## kroppe

When do the taps go in this (2021) year?

Does everyone have their gear checked, cleaned, repaired and/or replaced?

Is anyone making changes in their process? Additions to the number of taps, reverse osmosis systems or boiling apparatus?


----------



## BulldogOutlander

my cousin has been running more lines in the new sugar bush.. had to repair a couple main lines from trees falling down on them, but slowly getting things ready. The new sugar shack's main structure is up and enclosed. Now it's finishing up the plumbing and electric. The new evaporator and RO system are in place. Along with multiple 1000 gallon tanks ready for sap!


----------



## chuckinduck

No idea when it starts but I have 1.5 seasons of wood split and stacked. Whenever it starts I’m ready to get after it. Bring on the sweet stuff 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## JungleGeorge

I need to get some filters . What do you guys use , and where from ?


----------



## Luv2hunteup

We added a few 3/16” gravity lines. We had to repair a few lines that trees fell on. About the only plans we have is staying on top of packing trails. It got out of hand two years ago. We said never again but have been wrong before. Our plan is to social distance again this season. No guests will be allowed in the sugar shack this season. Our beer and Crown purchases were cut by 2/3rds last season by doing so.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

JungleGeorge said:


> I need to get some filters . What do you guys use , and where from ?


RMG Family Sugarbush in Rudyard.


----------



## Wild Thing

JungleGeorge said:


> I need to get some filters . What do you guys use , and where from ?


We use the Leader stainless cone filter. Purchased from SugarBushSupplies downstate in Mason. It is probably the best piece of sugaring equipment I have purchased yet. Sure makes quality syrup a lot easier to come by.

We filter it once coming off the evaporator when it is "almost syrup"...



















then we filter it again when we finish off the syrup in the barn kitchen where it is bottled/canned.

Filter is sitting on stovetop in background.










The Proof is in the Pudding...as they say.










We are in pretty good shape on firewood but I do have a little more deadwood to split and stack, although I don't think it will be needed for this year.


----------



## JungleGeorge

So these filters will actually drain before it cools and becomes a mess ? Why filter it twice ?


----------



## FSUfishin

I dialed back my SE michigan taps and got 160 ish in on saturday. I didn't do any gravity lines this year as I swear it has impacted my deer movement over the last few!! hahaha Back to hauling buckets. Then Sunday drove up to the new sugar bush in northern michigan and managed another 65 taps. Not all trees were flowing hard but getting some to spill a little. I'm very excited to see the difference between the northern lower syrup and lower michigan. I'm going to run another 50-60 in SE MI and another 60 in northern. Can't wait to fire the arch and get the season underway. 

I tap the same tress each year (responsibly). I use the 1 tap per 10" of diameter rule of thumb and tray not to exceed 3 taps per tree unless its one of those giant 4-5 finger monsters! I have noticed you get a great result on years one and 2 and less years after.


----------



## Martian

RMH said:


> Busy weekend.............
> 
> 
> Finished up the Sugar Shack.
> View attachment 754622
> View attachment 754623
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app





RMH said:


> Busy weekend.............
> 
> 
> Finished up the Sugar Shack.
> View attachment 754622
> View attachment 754623
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I had 2 questions was this pallet wood,? and what is the roof made of? looks good


----------



## RMH

Martian said:


> I had 2 questions was this pallet wood,? and what is the roof made of? looks good


It's an old corn crib probably built in the 1940s. It's constructed out of metal angle iron, U channel and 16th inch flat stock spot welded together. The roof is galvanized panels.

It took three Harbor Freight 11x15 tarps to wrap around and revive it into something useful.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## LTH

Botiz said:


> One thing I’ve wondered, what’s the sap producing life of a tree? Based on what you said, a mid sized maple will run out of non-tapped area after several years.
> 
> I’ve only been doing this a few years, what do you long timers say?


As long as you follow a few rules the tree will out live you and produce years after you are gone. First, as a rule of thumb, don't tap anything under 10" in diameter and only one tap until you reach a tree 20"+ in diameter. Second, to place the following years tap hole move to the side of the previous years hole at least 4". Do not go up or down, stay at the same height for consistency. By the time you make it around to the original years hole the Xylem layer will have grown over the holes and will produce sap again. 

I hope this answers your question.


----------



## Botiz

Thanks


----------



## Xx xxx xX

we hand washed 500 buckets this weekend. There has to be a better way. It took my mom and I 9 hrs. A couple hundred were in the cow field last year, won't tap there again.


----------



## RMH

Should get 40 gallons evaporated by mid evening. Got a late start this morning.
















Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## B Smithiers

Curious what those of you in the Southeast lower are seeing for sap flow. I’m in the corner of St Clair, Lapeer and Macomb counties and getting kinda discouraged. Installed the last of my taps for now on Saturday afternoon which brings me to 32 total and only have about 15 gallons of sap so far. Some I drilled and the sap came streaming out, placed the tap hung the bucket and maybe got a 1/2 of cup.


----------



## B Smithiers

Also witness this on several of my trees tonight. This is my first running tap to house to bucket but I’ve never seen leak by like this. Anyone else? Thanks B


----------



## kaler9969

Your drop line is put together wrong. Long tapered end of your spine goes into the tree.


----------



## Martian

B Smithiers said:


> Curious what those of you in the Southeast lower are seeing for sap flow. I’m in the corner of St Clair, Lapeer and Macomb counties and getting kinda discouraged. Installed the last of my taps for now on Saturday afternoon which brings me to 32 total and only have about 15 gallons of sap so far. Some I drilled and the sap came streaming out, placed the tap hung the bucket and maybe got a 1/2 of cup.


I am in Flint area, have about a dozen taps in for a week and have 4 gals. it will get better


----------



## RMH

Pulled it at 10 PM. Ready to finish in the AM.
















Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## B Smithiers

kaler9969 said:


> Your drop line is put together wrong. Long tapered end of your spine goes into the tree.


Well sh!¥. That makes perfect sense now that you say it, wow I need to slow down sometimes. Thank you for the education!


----------



## Gamekeeper

This is kind of like waiting for the nouveau Beaujolais, to see who gets the first stack of pancakes with syrup each year!


----------



## Wild Thing

Tapped 80 yesterday. Will do another 40 today and then get the sugar haus and equipment ready to go. 

It got up to 45 degrees so a lot of them started running right away...




























Let the season begin.


----------



## Wild Thing

Martian said:


> was wondering about that. I tap some trees at out archery club, and we have 2 giants there, but always tapped them the same way ,* I may try drilling a bit deeper*


You are not likely to get any more sap by drilling deeper and you will prolong the time it takes for the tap hole to heal.

I cut a piece of tubing and place it over the drill bit so that I only drill 1 1/2" - 1 3/4" into the tree. I get all the sap I can use when the sap is running. I didn't tap last year but I had a real tough time yesterday finding the tap holes from 2 years ago. By using the 5/16" "Health Spiles" and only drilling 1 1/2" into the tree the holes heal up fast.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission

Wild Thing said:


> You are not likely to get any more sap by drilling deeper and you will prolong the time it takes for the tap hole to heal.
> 
> I cut a piece of tubing and place it over the drill bit so that I only drill 1 1/2" - 1 3/4" into the tree. I get all the sap I can use when the sap is running. I didn't tap last year but I had a real tough time yesterday finding the tap holes from 2 years ago. By using the 5/16" "Health Spiles" and only drilling 1 1/2" into the tree the holes heal up fast.
> 
> View attachment 755169
> 
> 
> View attachment 755170


The tubing is a good idea. I’ve always just put some red duct tape on it to mark how far to go in and inevitably it comes off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Wild Thing

Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> *The tubing is a good idea. I’ve always just put some red duct tape on it to mark how far to go in and inevitably it comes off.*
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Yup - Been there...done that Bow Hunter. Tried marking the drill bit, tried tape, and I also tried a rubber washer. So far, the tubing has worked out the best for me.


----------



## RMH

66 Brix.

Just a hair under a gallon.
















Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Martian

RMH said:


> 66 Brix.
> 
> Just a hair under a gallon.
> View attachment 755198
> View attachment 755199
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


that is beautiful


----------



## RMH

Martian said:


> is that a little splitter? , If so , how does she work


 For a small electric.....Superb on 10" or smaller for most. Still get that stubborn one that won't pop.


Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Tron322

chuckinduck said:


> Well my trees aren’t flowing great here. Sitting on maybe 20 gals. Maybe next week. Instead of boiling I’m going to be ice fishing one last weekend.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I am on about the same amount of sap, boiled last Sunday and have about 5 350 ml bottles full.

I am gonna try to do both, ice fish and boil. Looking at next week's forecast it might be it for ice fishing for me...maybe.


----------



## JBooth

From 30 gallons. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Wild Thing

JBooth said:


> finishing up my first batch of 30 gallons for the year. Should be done in a couple hours. Has that nice gold color. * Gotta find a small evaporator for my backyard that I can wheel around. Anybody have a lead on anything like that?*


When we first built our evaporator we had it mounted on casters so we could wheel it from the barn where we stored it out to the wood shed where we boiled the sap. We used it like that for several years...










I just ran about 12 foot of straight walled stove pipe up and wired it to the sides of the shed for support...










It actually worked out quite well. I just got tired of removing the stove pipe and moving it around twice a year...










So I finally cut a hole in the roof, ran insulated pipe up through the roof and removed the casters...










Haven't moved it since.


----------



## Firefighter

Boiled down about 40 gallons today. 

Ended with a finished gallon.

Learned a lot!


----------



## Wild Thing

Great looking syrup Firefighter. Very nice color and clarity.

Grade A - Light Amber for sure!

Congrats!


----------



## Wild Thing

Collected another 60 gallons today. Boiled down 75 gallons of what we collected yesterday. We take it to "Almost Syrup" and then pull it off the evaporator. We won't finish it off and bottle it until we have at least 8-10 gallons to finish but the season is now underway.


----------



## Martian

very exciting to see all the positive results out there. we are very slow here, but next week shows 3 days of 60 + weather, so I am hoping that is my busy days


----------



## kaler9969

In almost 50 gallons of sap this morning. Looks like another 100+ to go.


----------



## Firefighter

kaler9969 said:


> View attachment 755734
> 
> In almost 50 gallons of sap this morning. Looks like another 100+ to go.


What RO Bucket are you using?


----------



## kaler9969

Rb15 with three membranes.


----------



## Firefighter

Giggity giggity.


----------



## kaler9969

It’s taken me 4 years to put my kit together. RO bucket was this years addition.








This is how we started.


----------



## B Smithiers

Here we go, first boil on the new WF Mason. I really like it already, but also know I need more sap haha. Awesome day out and great time spent with my father and son!


----------



## Wild Thing

MSUFW07 said:


> *We don't tap trees until they are around 6-8 inches in diameter. And we don't put any more then 4 taps into a single tree. It really has to be a big tree to have 4 taps in it. Most of our trees are singles or doubles.*


I hate to say it MSUFW07... but it sounds like you are abusing your crop trees.

*How To Do It*
A tree should be at least 10 inches in diameter, measured at 4 1/2 feet above the ground, before tapping. Trees between 10 and 20 inches in diameter should have no more than one tap per tree. A second tap may be added to trees between 20 and 25 inches in diameter. Trees over 25 inches in diameter can sustain three taps. No tree should ever have more than three taps. The shape and size of the crown are also important. Trees with large crowns extending down towards the ground are usually the best sap producers.

*









Guidelines for Number of Taps per Tree*

*Diameter in inches*​*Circumference in inches*​*Number of taps*​12—20​31—63​1​20 +​64 +​2​









Bulletin #7036, How to Tap Maple Trees and Make Maple Syrup - Cooperative Extension Publications - University of Maine Cooperative Extension


The yield of sap varies greatly with the method of tapping, the size of the tree, and seasonal differences. Sap yield is usually expressed in terms of the number of tapholes, rather than the number of trees. The average yield for a taphole is from five to 15 gallons. However, under favorable...




extension.umaine.edu





This is just one of many readily available sources of info on tapping trees. I don't believe you will find any of them that recommend tapping anything under 10 inches DBH. I have only 1 of my 120 trees with 2 taps in it. It is 66" in circumference - 21" in diameter.


----------



## Wild Thing

Boiled down 90 gallons yesterday. Long day - 7 AM - 7 PM but that is as good as we are going to be able to do with a 2'X3' flat pan and good dry hardwood - not quite 7.5 Gallons/Hour. 

Did not collect sap yesterday as it was pretty much frozen. We will have to collect today if we want to do a boil tomorrow but I'm guessing we will be dealing with ice again as it went down to 8 degrees overnight. I like the idea of being able to toss the ice, which is all water...Mother Nature's version of a natural R.O., but it is a pain to deal with when ice is in the bags. I would much rather just discard it from the pails:










Elaine had to pick up some Sugar Bush beer for the appropriate season. Made by Upper Hand Brewery in Escanaba. Upper Hand Brewery is a division of Bell's Brewery.



















A good boil...










a better boil...


----------



## Luv2hunteup

It was -5* this just prior to sun up this morning. Everything is frozen solid. It’s March and the coldest day of the season. Warm up is coming.


----------



## homer666

Yeah it was cold here as well and still not much running but that will change starting today or tomorrow im guessing.


----------



## RMH

Just jarred 4 pints from yesterday's efforts. Up to 2.5 gallons for the season so far. Have to go home for a few days. Hope my sap doesn't spoil until I can get to it Thursday.
















Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MSUFW07

[QUOTE="Wild Thing, post: 8974916, member: 48853"

This is just one of many readily available sources of info on tapping trees. I don't believe you will find any of them that recommend tapping anything under 10 inches DBH. I have only 1 of my 120 trees with 2 taps in it. It is 66" in circumference - 21" in diameter.
[/QUOTE]

I underestimated my diameters. I went out and did some measuring of 1 tap trees and the smallest I found was about 9.25" - 9.5" in diameter after some math. 

Number of taps wise, You could find people who don't put 2 taps in until you can't reach around a tree. Other people who will hang 5 or 6 buckets off of it. We try to run a balance between having enough taps to make it worth while and not damaging a tree. 

Not try argue just differences in tapping styles.


----------



## Wild Thing

Yes it does. Good dry hardwood makes a big difference as well. I used to burn anything and everything in the evaporator but we found that the denser woods with higher BTU ratings (hard maple, Ironwood, etc) burn much hotter than junk wood (popple, basswood, etc).


----------



## RMH

kaler9969 said:


> RMH, preheat helps a lot. We used to use a turkey fryer to heat the sap so that we never lot boil on the main pan


I had two pots for preheat using propane. You can see them on the table to right. I would bring them to boil them pour them in the pan. 

Sometimes I would get 3 or 4 inches deep in the evaporator. Didn't seem to evaporate as fast two inches or less. Wild Thing confirmed. Thanks a bunch you guys.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ReallyBigFish

CAO America! Fantastic cigar.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

I got back from Florida late Monday night. Yesterday was our first day of sap collection. We picked up 37 gallons yesterday and I’m sure there is more out there this morning but it’s raining. Tomorrow we will light our first fire and collect more throughout the day. Our 2’x3’ pan boils down ~7 gallons of concentrated sap per hour if we pay attention to the fire. We added a RO Bucket last year which cut our boiling time nearly in half along with reducing firewood consumption. I designed a RO system and sourced all the needed parts but decided that the RO Bucket was just as cost effective as a DIY system with greater capacity. No brainer IMHO. 

We start and finish much later than anyone due to how close we are to the big lake. Looking at the weather forecast we may have a short season but only time will tell. Good luck.


----------



## Wild Thing

Luv2hunteup said:


> I got back from Florida late Monday night. Yesterday was our first day of sap collection. We picked up 37 gallons yesterday and I’m sure there is more out there this morning but it’s raining. Tomorrow we will light our first fire and collect more throughout the day. Our 2’x3’ pan boils down ~7 gallons of concentrated sap per hour if we pay attention to the fire. We added a RO Bucket last year which cut our boiling time nearly in half along with reducing firewood consumption. I designed a RO system and sourced all the needed parts but decided that the RO Bucket was just as cost effective as a DIY system with greater capacity. No brainer IMHO.
> 
> We start and finish much later than anyone due to how close we are to the big lake. Looking at the weather forecast we may have a short season but only time will tell. Good luck.


Welcome back Mike...and just in time for sugaring season. I'm sure you planned it that way.  

What type of R O unit do you buy? Cost? How does it work? If I can cut back my boiling time and firewood consumption by 50% I will have to seriously consider getting one.

Thanks


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Wild Thing said:


> Welcome back Mike...and just in time for sugaring season. I'm sure you planned it that way.
> 
> What type of R O unit do you buy? Cost? How does it work? If I can cut back my boiling time and firewood consumption by 50% I will have to seriously consider getting one.
> 
> Thanks


We picked up the RB 15 just prior to the economy being shutdown just after St Patrick’s day last year. I do remember receiving a reduced price for the unit since sugar season was mostly done everywhere but here. We purchased the last unit he had in stock. I’ll double check with my sap partner but ~ $400 delivered comes to mind. 





__





Sap RO Buckets – The RO Bucket






www.therobucket.com





When we first got it we experimented with running sap through it twice but ended up finding one pass was enough to keep up with sap production. We felt the RB 10 would serve our purpose but it was not in stock. We were overwhelmed with sap last year but never did kick over buckets. I did not get back from Florida until St. Patrick’s Day upsetting my partner but he understood since my Mother only turns 95 once in a lifetime.


----------



## Luv2hunteup




----------



## Luv2hunteup

Carl does have a few online videos to view.


----------



## Wild Thing

Thanks Mike - How many taps are you currently running?


----------



## kaler9969

+1 on the RO bucket. Bought mine mostly on reading Luvtohunteup’s posts. Mine cost $550, but it did cut boiling time in half


----------



## BulldogOutlander

talked to my cousin last night. As of right now they have made 75g of syrup already, including a new single day record of 28g in 7 hours of boiling time!


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Wild Thing said:


> Thanks Mike - How many taps are you currently running?


I really don’t know how many taps. We did not tap at the other location this year so we dropped about 20 of our biggest trees. That location is about a mile away from the lake so it gave us sap about 10 days earlier than the trees along the Lake Huron shoreline. We are hoping to collect 1,000 gallons but this weather pattern will have to change. It has not got anywhere close to freezing the last couple of nights.


----------



## Wild Thing

Yep. We are too warm here too but it looks like we will be in for many good runs next week.


----------



## Kennybks

First boil of 2021 yielded just over a gallon. Looks good 👍 kitchen floors sticky somehow.


----------



## BulldogOutlander

Kennybks said:


> First boil of 2021 yielded just over a gallon. Looks good 👍 kitchen floors sticky somehow.
> View attachment 756927


time for some pancakes!!!


----------



## chuckinduck

Averted disaster with the warm up by using my chest freezer I had converted several years ago for a meat cooler. Worked to perfection. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## chuckinduck

Has anyone built a vacuum style syrup filtering system similar to the one CDL sells commercially? The idea looks awesome but I’m slightly skeptical of how good its filtering. Once the syrup pulls through those filters the filters themselves look pretty clean. I’m wondering if too strong a vacuum in the pot pulls that sand all through it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Wild Thing

chuckinduck said:


> Averted disaster with the warm up by using my chest freezer I had converted several years ago for a meat cooler. Worked to perfection.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Years ago when we were still chartering, I had a chest freezer which I kept at our marina during the summer months but would bring it home during winter. I could fit 7 - 5 gallon pails of sap in it so I would freeze the sap and then poke a hole in the top of the ice and pour off the more highly concentrated sugar sap for boiling and just dump the ice which contains only water but no sugar. Call it a poor man's Reverse Osmosis system but it works - albeit not near as efficiently as RO.

Still...any time I can remove ice from my sap I happily do it as it saves me the time of evaporating all of that water... It is also why my ratio of sap boiled to finished syrup is always much less than 40:1. Yesterday we finished off and bottled 11 1/4 gallons of syrup from only 390 gallons of sap (after removing ice) - for a ratio of 34.66:1.










If you get enough ice out of the sap you can actually see the color of the sap change as the sugar content increases...


----------



## chuckinduck

I’m always curious why my barrel freezes on the entire outside edge. Similar to your circular ice blocks. I always assumed it was due to exposure to the coldest air but that seems to disprove the theory that at least some of the sugar doesn’t freeze. My barrel is laying on its side and the bottom freezes. Which is where you’d assume the sugar would end up??


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Martian

in mid Michigan , is anyone else experiencing the lull in sap due to the temps?


----------



## Wild Thing

B Smithiers said:


> *Still at it...*
> 
> *You all on break lol*


I'm still with you B.S. Fired up the evaporator before daybreak this morning...










The weather didn't cooperate very well Wed, Thur or Friday. We had light runs so we didn't collect anything. Friday evening we had a total of about 60 gallons from those 3 days so Elaine dumped it all, knowing we would have a good run on Saturday. Collected 110 gallons Saturday evening and we will boil that down today. Not optimistic about a very good run today as it really didn't get that cold overnight and the high today is only supposed to be 36. We shall see...


----------



## Wild Thing

Down to the last rack of firewood. Pretty early in the season for that. I can see an R O unit in our future. Almost ordered one yesterday but they are out of stock so it looks like I may be cutting a little more standing deadwood this week. I've got a lot of seasoned 16 inch firewood but I don't want to burn that in the evaporator. That is for the wood stoves in the cabin and "Situation Room" in the barn. 24 inch logs work well in the evaporator and it is faster to buck them up and split them... Did I mention that there may be an R O unit in our future?


----------



## Martian

I am also considering an RO, a few years ago, I tapped the trees at my archery club, with over 100 taps, now I may be at 25, ,so not sure. The bucket kits are interesting


----------



## Wild Thing

I was looking at the CDL Nano RO (3 membrane) as well as the Bucket RO (RB 15). Strongly considering the RB15 kit so I can just attach it all to a board where I can get at the filters easier.
They are sold out right now and I don’t really need the RB20 with only 120 taps. So...will just wait and cut more firewood for now.


----------



## LTH

Wild Thing, If you go to YouTube you can find several videos on how to make a RO system. The RB15 is a very simple unit to put together yourself and can pick up everything locally (usually). 

Check this site thread out as well for something a little more elaborate... hodorskib's Small Scale RO Build (might have to copy and past)


----------



## Wild Thing

LTH said:


> Wild Thing, If you go to YouTube you can find several videos on how to make a RO system. The RB15 is a very simple unit to put together yourself and can pick up everything locally (usually).
> 
> Check this site thread out as well for something a little more elaborate... hodorskib's Small Scale RO Build (might have to copy and past)


Thanks LTH - Will check it out.

Boiled down 110 gallons yesterday and collected 63 gallons last night so we've got a short boil today.

Mother Nature helped us out a little also. It got down to 17 degrees overnight so I was able to dump some water in the form of ice this morning, which will make today's boil even shorter.


----------



## BulldogOutlander

Talked to my cousin last night. First week of boiling and they made 125g of syrup. Most for us in a 1 week span, with a new record of 29g made in a 6 hour sit!


----------



## Wild Thing

BulldogOutlander said:


> Talked to my cousin last night. First week of boiling and they made 125g of syrup. Most for us in a 1 week span, with a new record of 29g made in a 6 hour sit!


i should just buy a couple gallons per year from your cousin Bulldog... I could sell all my sugaring equipment and still enjoy the syrup, but with a lot less work.


----------



## BulldogOutlander

Lol we do sell it in the Charlevoix Area  I actually supply a handful of people in my office with syrup. i rarely leave without 2-3 gallons worth of syrup in my truck lol

I'll be going up in a couple weeks once little man gets the "OK" from the doctor to visit people. He has a great grandma chomping at the bit to get some baby snuggles.


----------



## Martian

got my first boil going today, still not swimming in sap though, good luck all


----------



## homer666

Boiled this weekend and only had probably 40 to 50 gallons of sap but it was 13 degrees last night so it got rid of a bunch of water.
Will be finishing tomorrow afternoon but will probably be around a gallon. 
Definitely not running as expected but hopefully that changes this week.


----------



## Wild Thing

We boiled down the 63 gallons we collected yesterday. Slept in a little and were still done boiling and cleaning up by 2:15 PM...nice to have a small boil once in a while.

Not collecting tonight. Low was 17 degrees but it only got up to about 36 degrees briefly so not much of a run. If the forecast is accurate, we should have good runs for the next 6 days before it shuts down again.


----------



## chuckinduck

Wild Thing said:


> Down to the last rack of firewood. Pretty early in the season for that. I can see an R O unit in our future. Almost ordered one yesterday but they are out of stock so it looks like I may be cutting a little more standing deadwood this week. I've got a lot of seasoned 16 inch firewood but I don't want to burn that in the evaporator. That is for the wood stoves in the cabin and "Situation Room" in the barn. 24 inch logs work well in the evaporator and it is faster to buck them up and split them... Did I mention that there may be an R O unit in our future?
> 
> View attachment 757334


I’ll be building one before next season. My brother bought the RO bucket and we have the same sap stove. He taps slightly more trees but I sit in front of the stove a lot longer. Haha. I don’t mind the boil. Where it would be a huge advantage is in the wood consumption department. For anyone looking to build their own ro system there is a good video on YouTube by gardenfork. He lists the supplies needed to build it and does a brief video on it. These units really aren’t hard to build at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## chuckinduck

LTH said:


> Wild Thing, If you go to YouTube you can find several videos on how to make a RO system. The RB15 is a very simple unit to put together yourself and can pick up everything locally (usually).
> 
> Check this site thread out as well for something a little more elaborate... hodorskib's Small Scale RO Build (might have to copy and past)


Hilarious. This is the blueprint for the one I was just commenting about on YouTube. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## chuckinduck

Finished off just under 2 gals yesterday. It’s nice when you’re done with a boil and cleaned up and it’s still sunny out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## kaler9969

Looks like the weather becomes unfavorable for me after this week. Tentatively plan planning on pulling everything Saturday. At least it looks like a good run up to Saturday.


----------



## chuckinduck

This weather changes so fast I’m not jumping to any conclusions just yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Luv2hunteup

We had our first boil yesterday. The RO bucket ran 1/2 a day on Sunday and most of the day yesterday. It was a beautiful day but never got above freezing. We are still debating on finishing the near syrup today or not. It’s snowing now so I doubt we will get any sap flow today.


----------



## Wild Thing

*The Fruits of Our Labor*

French Vanilla Ice Cream, Strawberries...and...home made... pure... Maple Syrup. Uuummm!

*







*


----------



## homer666

Finished up the batch we had and figured about 1 gallon of syrup and it was at almost exactly a gallon
The hydrometer and orlon filter made a huge difference. Looks way cleaner than last year.


----------



## kaler9969

Last boil for this year. 200+ gallons of sap. Ready for a long day


----------



## chuckinduck

Sounds like the end is in sight for many of us. Trying to get motivated to go fire up the stove for an all dayer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Martian

you and me both. have been collecting sap, cutting and splitting wood, and cooking. I am running out of gas


----------



## chuckinduck

Fire in the hole!








This ball valve always freezes up. I finally had the bright idea to wrap it with pipe insulation and electrical Tape hoping the dark color coupled with the insulation would do the trick. Suffice to say it worked. That valve should’ve been frozen solid this morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## B Smithiers

Fired it up around 7:45, and we’ve been boiling steady since. Last boil of the season for us.


----------



## chuckinduck

35 gals down. Probably 50 to go. Opted for the liquid lunch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## kaler9969

120 gallons in. Unfortunately, probably best I don’t start drinking yet. I’d be done before the syrup.


----------



## chuckinduck

kaler9969 said:


> View attachment 758305
> 
> 120 gallons in. Unfortunately, probably best I don’t start drinking yet. I’d be done before the syrup.


About 7 years ago I was having an Oberon on one of the last boils of the year. I set the bottle on my sap tank cradle which was right next to my then cinder block arch. Long story short the bottle fell off. Hit the cinder block arch and shattered right into my almost finished syrup. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Firefighter

Bottled 180 ounces. 470 for the year. Next year's goal is 500 I guess!

Happy with it since we're only tapping our trees within 100 yards of our back door.

It's been fun!

Until next year!


----------



## Wild Thing

Great looking stuff Firefighter. Congrats on a very successful rookie season!


----------



## kaler9969

Firefighter said:


> Bottled 180 ounces. 470 for the year. Next year's goal is 500 I guess!
> 
> Happy with it since we're only tapping our trees within 100 yards of our back door.
> 
> It's been fun!
> 
> Until next year!
> View attachment 758340


Well done!


----------



## Tron322

Probably the last 53 gallons thru my families little setup, might run a little depending on what I get today and tommorow but I think this is the last weekend for us.








Couldn't ask for a nicer day for boiling.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

We had a very good day collecting. 118 gallons and could have picked up more. We will leave the RO Bucket running for a few more hours tonight and get an early start tomorrow. We will bring the next few batches to near syrup so it does not spoil. The forecast looks warmer so we will finish, filter and bottle then.


----------



## chuckinduck

This looks to be the end of the road here. Found some buds way up in the tops of 2 trees (silver/red) that were both breaking bud. I pulled those taps and will limp it to finish with the others which I suspect will be the middle of next week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## JBooth

Obviously hardwood is best for heat but if I’m just trying to finish some small batch does it matter if I burn softwood? Will smoke give
It a flavor? Should just go up and around the pan, right?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Firefighter

I burned a mix of wood. A pound of wood creates the exact same btu, regardless of species. Hardwoods excel in woodstoves because of their ability to load more weight in wood into a small area and last longer, but they don't burn any hotter.

You'll be tending your fire regularly anyway, so my suggestion is to burn whatever junk wood you have and save your long lasting stuff for your home.


----------



## Wild Thing

Junkwood generally doesn't get the rapid boil I like to see, but if you split it smaller it will burn hot...you just have to add wood more frequently. Just ran across this link to some FAQ's:

What Firewood Burns The Hottest? - Asheville NC - Environmentalwww.environmentalchimneyservice.com › firewood-burn...

I always knew that Red (Soft) Maple was among the "softer" hardwoods, but I never realized that it ranked right down there between Jack Pine and Tamarack...


----------



## RMH

Firefighter said:


> Bottled 180 ounces. 470 for the year. Next year's goal is 500 I guess!
> 
> Happy with it since we're only tapping our trees within 100 yards of our back door.
> 
> It's been fun!
> 
> Until next year!
> View attachment 758340


How much you charge for a half ounce? If I like it how much for a pound?


----------



## Martian

kaler9969 said:


> View attachment 758266
> 
> Last boil for this year. 200+ gallons of sap. Ready for a long day


this could be a calander picture


----------



## Martian

JBooth said:


> Obviously hardwood is best for heat but if I’m just trying to finish some small batch does it matter if I burn softwood? Will smoke give
> It a flavor? Should just go up and around the pan, right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


i used a block arch for a few years, and burnt any wood I could find, my step daughter said it was the best syrup she had ever had, because of the slight smoky flavor


----------



## Luv2hunteup

We pulled yesterday’s boil off this morning and added to the first boil. We are bringing it down to syrup now. We started a new boil with the last 40 gallons from yesterday along with about 20 gallons of concentrated sap. 

We just picked up 10 gallons of sap. It’s flowing good already. Hoping for a triple digit collection day.


----------



## Firefighter

Me and my youngest pulled up shop today. He's probably more helpful at 1 than his brother is at 4. Lol


----------



## ReallyBigFish

That's great. My daughter help me pull taps today too. I've got 45 gallons of sap to boil down. I've got some concentrate in the garage fridge to finish off too. Rookie year. Hoping to get two to two and half gallons out of it.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

It got hot today. Sap flow stopped. We only picked up 36 gallons. The buds are just starting to swell in full sunshine. Some buds have not changed what so ever. It looks like we will not have any sap flow until Thursday at the earliest. We boiled down all our sap except for the concentrated sap. 

The RO bucket has been put in storage mode which basically is multiple rinses followed by recirculating a 2-1/2% hydrogen peroxide solution. Tomorrow’s plan is to boil the pan down, finish, bottle and clean up everything. Our filter press makes quick work out of filtering and boiling. Best guess will be <60 pints.


----------



## Martian

tomorrow, I will prolly gather the sap, and pull the taps


----------



## kaler9969

I had hoped to go another week but the forecast helped me decide we were done. Everything is pulled, only thing left to do is clean the pan. Have close to 18 gallons at 60-63 brix in the freezer. Will definitely yield more syrup than we have ever made before. Last year we finished and bottled half as much at once and it worked well. Will probably plan on two days finishing.


----------



## Martian

today is the last cook down, with 2 areas to gather sap, ands as I gather , I will also gather buckets jugs, and pull sap. should have 3-4 gals of nyrup in fridge tonight for finishing. In years past, I would take it from beginning to end, and start over, this year, I went to nyrup , and put it in the fridge. The other way was just too much not to separate the cooking down,. and the finishing, filtering , bottling process into 2 steps


----------



## chuckinduck

I tried to go that route once and it was a truly miserable experience. My biggest issue is I don’t have the capacity to finish off really more then 3 gals at time with my bottling/filtering setup. The other issue I run into is by the time I approach 2 gals of syrup the filters are clogging so bad that it slows to a crawl which in turn jeopardizes my caps from sealing properly. I did change my clean up process now tho and it’s light years better. Now I hook up an expandable hose to my hot water in the house and then lay my wire filtering basket over a five gal bucket on the convex side and drape the filters over the basket and spray them down that way. Much easier and less messy then trying to do them in the sink. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## kaler9969

chuckinduck said:


> I tried to go that route once and it was a truly miserable experience. My biggest issue is I don’t have the capacity to finish off really more then 3 gals at time with my bottling/filtering setup. The other issue I run into is by the time I approach 2 gals of syrup the filters are clogging so bad that it slows to a crawl which in turn jeopardizes my caps from sealing properly. I did change my clean up process now tho and it’s light years better. Now I hook up an expandable hose to my hot water in the house and then lay my wire filtering basket over a five gal bucket on the convex side and drape the filters over the basket and spray them down that way. Much easier and less messy then trying to do them in the sink.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Gravity filtering is tough. I was always a bit panicked when things plugged up. Last year I bought a filter press. Not only did filtering get easier, the clarity is amazing. Also makes bigger runs possible.


----------



## chuckinduck

Yah. Filtering is the one part I truly hate. But the size of my operation doesn’t really justify a press right now. It’d be nice but I’m usually filtering under 2 gals almost exclusively. As long as I do that I’m usually good. Later season syrup is much harder to filter it seems but as long as I don’t shoot for the moon I can still manage with my gravity system. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## JBooth

pulled the taps yesterday. Last batch was almost black in the bottle. Grade B Dark amber or whatever. Tastes pretty good. Good times. Time to get the garden going.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Filtering is not my favorite part. My sap partner got tired of gravity filtering and purchased a Maple Guys filter press. It handles 4-5 gallons nicely before we have to change the filter paper. It matches the pot we bottle out of.


----------



## Wild Thing

We collected another 125 gallons (Saturday's run) on Sunday morning...

12 - 5 gallon pails (60 gallons) in the Gator and 65 gallons in the polypropylene tank...










and parked it all in the insulated barn to keep it cool. With the doors and window blinds closed it stays nice and cool in there...










Unfortunately, the batch we boiled down Sunday (Friday's run) was pretty dark. We were running out of firewood and after some discussion, we decided that we have already had a good season so we decided to go ahead and dump the 125 we collected Sunday and starting cleaning up and finishing off. 










The trees haven't really shown any signs of budding yet but it probably won't be long with the warm weather we have had lately. 

We have boiled down 1,048 gallons of sap and have 7 batches to finish off and bottle yet. Will post up some photos of that process soon.


----------



## Wild Thing

Since we purchased the stainless cone filter tank, filtering is no longer the hated chore it once was. I'm sure it isn't as efficient as a filter press but for a less expensive alternative it has been a real game changer for us.

We run it through the paper and orlon filters coming off of the evaporator as "almost syrup"...










and we run it through again after finishing off when we bottle it.










We draw off most of the syrup as soon as it runs through the filter and I take the tank into the man cave in the barn and let it sit overnight while the remainder drips through the filters. Out of 11 batches we boiled down this year I had only about 1/2 oz of "sludge" in the bottom of the filter in the morning on one batch and about 2 oz on the last batch. The 4 batches (11 1/4 gallons) we finished off and bottled already were all run through the same filter with zero syrup remaining in the filter. Sometimes there is more than that but this has been a remarkably good year for "clean" syrup. We really haven't had to skim much at all while boiling and the syrup has run through the filters extremely well.

I think the key is that the filter tank (with the lid on) keeps the syrup hot which greatly improves the filtering process.

I had never heard this before but I recently read (maybe in the Maple Trader forum), that if you filter the syrup at 205 - 210 degrees rather than 219-220 it will catch even more of the sugar sand. We are going to try that today as we finish off and see how it works out.


----------



## Wolverick

Does anyone think it will run again later this week as temps cool off? Just curious.


----------



## kaler9969

Wolverick said:


> Does anyone think it will run again later this week as temps cool off? Just curious.


I think the weather is unfavorable to continue collecting sap.


----------



## homer666

We are finishing off from this this weekend and have probably another gallon to finish. Bottled one gallon this weekend as well.
Looking at the temps herevits going to get cold mid 20 at night and 45 during the day so we may get more after Wednesday. 
Processed 100 gallons sap through the ro bucket and absolutely loved it.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Wolverick said:


> Does anyone think it will run again later this week as temps cool off? Just curious.


We have tree that have given us nearly zero sap. My guess is that it will start Friday and last about a week hopefully more. Bud’s are still mostly tight here. There are a few reds that have started to swell but they are in direct sunshine.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

We bottled 61-3/4 pints. No sap flow for 3 days. We dumped what little sap was in the buckets, taps are still in. Our storage barrels, gravity barrel and pan were cleaned to keep any mold at bay. Friday looks like the next chance of sap flow. We are hoping for one more run but feel it will be are real short season.


----------



## Wolverick

That is what we were thinking too. I keep it small, just for family use but more is always better


----------



## JBooth

Depends where you’re at. It’s buddy and dark here mid state. Season is done. UP might get another crack at it. NLP somewhere in between


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## chuckinduck

I was going to try and hang on for this weekend but they’re not running and won’t run til Friday most likely. With rain coming that could just cause those buds to explode so I made the decision to pull taps today. Now the fun clean up and put away begins. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## chuckinduck

Cleaning up buckets this morning I realized I was missing 3. Oh yah. I had stashed some sap in my chest cooler in case it ran good this week. Since the pan wasn’t cleaned yet I decided why not dump the 12 gals in the pan and get rid of it that way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Luv2hunteup

We had a easy day a couple of days back so we thought waffles in the sugar shack would be a good idea.


----------



## Wolverick

Now that is living it Northern Michigan style!


----------



## Martian

diagnose my problem, I cooked in 3 separate batches this year , gather cook, gather cook, . each batch was brought to " nyrup" , filtered and put in fridge. then individually brought to syrup. I waned to see the various colors from amber to dark as the season progressed. I use a barrel cooker, that sits on its side with 2 restaurant pans that sit down into the barrel on the open flame then drained off and filtered, and put in fridge for finish.. What I have always done is fill each pan to 2 in. sap, and have a marked object to check level. as it drops, I refill, My cooker is not real heat efficient , but works, and syrup is always good, but always very dark, this year almost black , with no light even able to penetrate the jar. I never get amber , even first batch


----------



## chuckinduck

I think in general batch processing leads to much darker syrup by nature. We’re they large boils?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Wolverick

Sap is still running at my place. Weather looks favorable for a couple more days. We'll see.


----------



## chuckinduck

Yah. My trees survived the warm up mostly but I threw in the towel. Buckets and gear are all sanitized and put away for the year. Bring on the turkeys and fish!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Wild Thing

chuckinduck said:


> *I think in general batch processing leads to much darker syrup by nature.* We’re they large boils?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I definitely have had an opposite experience Chuck. We have been "batch processing" our syrup for 20 years and 95% of our finished syrup is light to medium amber with the majority being light amber. We processed 11 batches this year - averaging just under 100 gallons per batch (1,048 gallons). The only darker batch we had was number 11 which I attribute to the late season rather than the size of the batch. This has been our experience ever since we started. 

We do tap all Sugar Maples which tend to have a higher sugar content and using good dry hardwood we average about 7 - 7.5 gallons per hour on the evaporator. That is about all we can get from our 2'X3' flat pan but it obviously doesn't affect the color or our syrup.

Not sure why Martian is getting darker syrup but it sounds to me like what he is doing is almost the same way we are doing ours so I'm not sure why he is getting dark syrup.

I will post up some photos tomorrow our our finished syrup for the season but they pretty much look the same as they do every year - mostly light.

Actually, here are a couple pics from the first 11 gallons we finished off this year:


----------



## Wild Thing

Well between pulling taps and starting cleanup, collecting scion wood for grafting, blowing the leaves out of my wooded food plots, and top seeding perennial clovers, we finally managed to finish off the rest of our syrup yesterday and today.

We store the "almost syrup" in the barn fridge and in coolers until we are ready to finish it off in the man cave in our barn where we can closely monitor it.










Of course, even without the hydrometer, you can usually tell when you've got "syrup"...










It may be a little overkill, but we preheat the bottles in the oven to ensure that the hot syrup is going into hot bottles when we bottle it. Most batches we find there isn't quite enough syrup to completely fill the last bottle so we just put that bottle into the oven, keep it hot, and add it to the next batch before it goes into the filter...










The stainless cone filter tank keeps the syrup hot while we bottle it. Certainly not as efficient as a filter press but it does a real good job for gravity filtering.










We tapped our trees (120) on March 2nd and 3rd, collected 1,048 gallons of sap, boiled down the last batch (#11) on March 21st and pulled taps the next day. Finished the season with 26 gallons of syrup for a ratio of 1:40.3 - 1 gallon of syrup for 40.3 gallons of sap. 










Will post up some photos of the finished product maybe tomorrow when we are done cleaning up.


----------



## chuckinduck

I got to thinking more about your issue with the dark syrup mike and another issue with getting darker syrup outside of batch boils could be scalding sugar on the sides of your pans. I remember when I used steamer pans and my sides of the pans would be black from burnt on sugar. I bet the constant boiling and contact with this burnt on s sugar is tinting the sap. I’ll bet this is also playing a role in what you’re seeing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Martian

chuckinduck said:


> I think in general batch processing leads to much darker syrup by nature. We’re they large boils?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman
> [/25, 30, and just over 35


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Martian said:


> diagnose my problem, I cooked in 3 separate batches this year , gather cook, gather cook, . each batch was brought to " nyrup" , filtered and put in fridge. then individually brought to syrup. I waned to see the various colors from amber to dark as the season progressed. I use a barrel cooker, that sits on its side with 2 restaurant pans that sit down into the barrel on the open flame then drained off and filtered, and put in fridge for finish.. What I have always done is fill each pan to 2 in. sap, and have a marked object to check level. as it drops, I refill, My cooker is not real heat efficient , but works, and syrup is always good, but always very dark, this year almost black , with no light even able to penetrate the jar. I never get amber , even first batch


Sugar content of trees differ as does the minerals that are in the sap. I’m sure you can taste the difference too.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

We just checked things out. Many Buds have not even began to swell in this area. A few buckets are starting to drip. It’s not worth collecting yet but we may have enough to justify a boil tomorrow.


----------



## Wild Thing

This is what we woke up to this morning - Palm Sunday. I guess we only "thought" winter was over  










Some more finished product. We ended up with 26.0 gallons for the season.










I mentioned earlier that our last batch was pretty dark. The first 10 batches were all light like these on the left. Batch # 11 was dark.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

We had a mix of rain, sleet and snow over night. It’s snowing now and 33. I doubt we get any sap flow today but you never know. We are hoping for another few hundred gallons of sap early this week.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

We picked up 102 gallons this morning. Fire is going and it dripping. We have already ran 30 gallons of sap through the RO bucket so we are ahead of the game.

Time to hydrate while the sap buckets fill and the sap pan boils.


----------



## BulldogOutlander

talked to my cousin two days ago. Sap was still flowing up in East Jordan. He's over 400g made so far. Waiting in kegs for the bottles to show up!


----------



## Luv2hunteup

We picked up 112 total today. Everything has been ran through the RO bucket and will be boiling concentrate for the next hour. Hopefully it gets cold enough for the balance of the week to get a few hundred more gallons per day. Bud’s are still very tight.


----------



## martini77

Luv2hunteup said:


> It’s February, who starting to think about tapping?



First timer here! Wife wants some syrup (well she uses it to sweeten her coffee and I want a cheaper supply). So I am thinking about it. Apparently I need to set aside a day to read this whole thread! lol I am starting to gather the supplies necessary to do this on a small scale. We have a few maple trees that I think we can tap when it is time. Just need to figure out when it is time. lol I am looking forward to trying to do this!


----------



## Wild Thing

martini77 said:


> First timer here! Wife wants some syrup (well she uses it to sweeten her coffee and* I want a cheaper supply).* So I am thinking about it. Apparently I need to set aside a day to read this whole thread! lol I am starting to gather the supplies necessary to do this on a small scale. We have a few maple trees that I think we can tap when it is time. Just need to figure out when it is time. lol I am looking forward to trying to do this!


A cheaper supply Martini?? LOL - it doesn't really work out that way - at least for me it didn't. You gotta love what you are doing.

Timing of the sap runs varies with weather and latitude. Here in the S Central U.P. we generally tap trees around March 7th and then pull taps around April 7-10. There have been many years when we could have tapped in February during a warm spell and would have got some sap, but those February warm spells are always short-lived and it gets cold again and the sap stops running.

You want warm days above freezing and cold nights below freezing for the sap to run. The bigger the swing in those temps the better it will run. If it stays warm at night as well as during the day it doesn't run. If it stays cold during the day as well as at night it doesn't run. You need the swing temps and Mother Nature has everything to say about that.

Best of luck in your future Maple Sugaring. One warning though - it does become addicting. Have fun.


----------



## martini77

Wild Thing-thank you for the information. It is appreciated! I look forward to this first spring trying this out!


----------



## BumpRacerX

Luv2hunteup said:


> It’s February, who starting to think about tapping?


I still need to firebrick my unit as well as pick up spiles, etc. 40 degrees on Tuesday was a gentle reminder that I'm not close to ready.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

BumpRacerX said:


> I still need to firebrick my unit as well as pick up spiles, etc. 40 degrees on Tuesday was a gentle reminder that I'm not close to ready.


Cheboygan Cement products for full and half fire bricks.
RMG Sugarbush in Rudyard for everything else.


----------



## onlinebiker

Not for a while. Looks like a few weeks at least before we get daytime thaw.

But - I think it might be a good year. It has been plenty cold enough to run up the sugar content.

Last year was abysmal. A week long run of 1.8 brix or less sap. I only made 15 gallons syrup.


----------



## KenTrost

I got my 44 buckets out today. It looks like next week (Feb 13-19) it’ll be starting to slowly drip with a few days making a run towards 40 and I wouldn’t have had time to do it next weekend. I’m all set! Plenty of wood cut, bottle of whisky in the cupboard, just waiting on Mother Nature now.


----------



## JBooth

I’ve got 5 days above freezing in the forecast. I think I might have to start


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## RMH

JBooth said:


> I’ve got 5 days above freezing in the forecast. I think I might have to start
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman





JBooth said:


> weather is showing almost a week worth of decent weather now mid state. I'm putting mine in today and seeing how it goes.


Last year you put in on the 23rd. Went and found your post. I was wondering if someone would start earlier then last season with the forecasted temps. 

Not sure if I'll have time to participate this season yet.


----------



## Luv2hunteup




----------



## JBooth

RMH said:


> Last year you put in on the 23rd. Went and found your post. I was wondering if someone would start earlier then last season with the forecasted temps.
> 
> Not sure if I'll have time to participate this season yet.


I remember last year was earlier than normal
Too


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## LTH

I'm looking at Accuweather for the Clare/Gladwin area and I'm seeing lows in the teens and low 20's through the entire month of Feb. While it might hit 40 degrees for a half hour in the late afternoon that won't be enough to wake the trees up. I am thinking it'll be first of March as usual. However, I still watch the weather everyday adjust accordingly.


----------



## Tron322

Still waiting in Leelanau as well, got some bottles on the way and think I just need some more buckets and lids for storing sap, and maybe some more pre filters.

I'm hoping it waits a little while longer, I still have some ice fishing I want to get done.


----------



## BumpRacerX

I don't really see a window that is going to make it flow here in Crawford. That said, I have a hard stop on Syrup season around the 23rd or so of March. Eventually we're going to get to a date when I don't have to worry about the window, and the taps will be good during my entire season.


----------



## Martian

looks like the Flint area around Feb. 20th. may be time to be ready to gather sap, unfortunately will also mark the wind down of ice fishing, but there is a lot of ice to melt


----------



## usedtobeayooper

Short of reading through all 173 pages of this thread… because I’m sure it’s in there somewhere… anyone have a recommendation for a small starter kit with taps, bags, etc. to tap +/- 10 trees? It’s been years and years since I did it with friends in the UP and don’t have any of the stuff. But, my two little girls asked me about doing a few trees this spring. We don’t have a lot of maples on our property, primarily oak and white pine, but there’s probably still at least 10-15 of them mixed in.

I was thinking a basic bag set-up to get enough to boil down into a couple jars is about all I’d need to show them the process…. But any recommendation on where to look first? Decent starter kits? And/or warnings of set-ups to avoid?


----------



## KenTrost

usedtobeayooper said:


> Short of reading through all 173 pages of this thread… because I’m sure it’s in there somewhere… anyone have a recommendation for a small starter kit with taps, bags, etc. to tap +/- 10 trees? It’s been years and years since I did it with friends in the UP and don’t have any of the stuff. But, my two little girls asked me about doing a few trees this spring. We don’t have a lot of maples on our property, primarily oak and white pine, but there’s probably still at least 10-15 of them mixed in.
> 
> I was thinking a basic bag set-up to get enough to boil down into a couple jars is about all I’d need to show them the process…. But any recommendation on where to look first? Decent starter kits? And/or warnings of set-ups to avoid?


3/16 drill bit and a foot of 1/4 copper tube. 10 washed milk jugs. Turkey fryer. Go wild from there next year.


----------



## usedtobeayooper

KenTrost said:


> 3/16 drill bit and a foot of 1/4 copper tube. 10 washed milk jugs. Turkey fryer. Go wild from there next year.


Thanks. 

Not far off from how we used to do it, except we had metal buckets with bent lids that hung on hooks we screwed into the trees for the copper tube to drain into then. 

Just thought there might be a cleaner, ready to go system these days for a guy without all the pails handy. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishndude

My season in SE Michigan will start when I tap trees, next Tuesday. Sap will be flowing Wed, and the 10-day is perfect, with a few days where it won't run. 

If the snow around the base of the trees is melted, it means the sap has been running on sunny days.


----------



## BumpRacerX

Picked up 8 buckets from TSC as well as 10 bags. Also have almost accumulated everything I need for the reverse osmosis setup. Firebrick has been located as well, just need to make a trip to Gaylord to pick it up.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

I just looked at our extended forecast. Single digit overnight temps into March. That’s for the tip of the mitt. No hurry to prep anything up this way. Pack trails is about it.


----------



## JBooth

URGENT:

I tapped today with the help of a home school group who wanted to learn. To my surprise the trees are all running. It was not above freezing today. I suspect the trees have been running, at least in part since last weeks warm up, based on the melted snow around the trees. Get your taps in if you are seeing the same thing. Midland


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Spike Dog

I bought a couple blue, food grade 55 gallon plastic barrels that I plan on using to store up my sap. They were filled with vinegar previously. I rinsed them out pretty well with hot water and MOST of the vinegar smell went away. 
How should i properly get the vinegar smell out?

The top is not removable by the way. Thanks in advance


----------



## 58hydraglide

Spike Dog said:


> I bought a couple blue, food grade 55 gallon plastic barrels that I plan on using to store up my sap. They were filled with vinegar previously. I rinsed them out pretty well with hot water and MOST of the vinegar smell went away.
> How should i properly get the vinegar smell out?
> 
> The top is not removable by the way. Thanks in advance


Maybe a baking soda solution?


----------



## onlinebiker

Spike Dog said:


> I bought a couple blue, food grade 55 gallon plastic barrels that I plan on using to store up my sap. They were filled with vinegar previously. I rinsed them out pretty well with hot water and MOST of the vinegar smell went away.
> How should i properly get the vinegar smell out?
> 
> The top is not removable by the way. Thanks in advance


Toss them or make a raft.

TRUST ME ON THIS - you will not get rid of the vinegar smell/taste - but your syrup will taste like it.

I have some 55 gallon drums that had flavorings in them - and I tried using them for sap.... I made one batch that had an aftertaste of butterscotch.... Can' t sell that.

I made.a raft.


----------



## onlinebiker

JBooth said:


> URGENT:
> 
> I tapped today with the help of a home school group who wanted to learn. To my surprise the trees are all running. It was not above freezing today. I suspect the trees have been running, at least in part since last weeks warm up, based on the melted snow around the trees. Get your taps in if you are seeing the same thing. Midland
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman





JBooth said:


> URGENT:
> 
> I tapped today with the help of a home school group who wanted to learn. To my surprise the trees are all running. It was not above freezing today. I suspect the trees have been running, at least in part since last weeks warm up, based on the melted snow around the trees. Get your taps in if you are seeing the same thing. Midland
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


If it is sunny - you can get some sap out of a tree - in spite of the ground still being frozen. But - you won' t get much - just what is in the thawed part of the tree.

Here in Allegan county we are still at least a week from tapping. Probably longer.

Patience....


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Spike Dog said:


> I bought a couple blue, food grade 55 gallon plastic barrels that I plan on using to store up my sap. They were filled with vinegar previously. I rinsed them out pretty well with hot water and MOST of the vinegar smell went away.
> How should i properly get the vinegar smell out?
> 
> The top is not removable by the way. Thanks in advance


Hot water and dish soap will go a long ways to cleaning them. Use a power washer to clean what you can spray. It will take several attempts to rid most of the smell.


----------



## tmanmi

Getting the "StarCat" put together.


----------



## KenTrost

Spike Dog said:


> I bought a couple blue, food grade 55 gallon plastic barrels that I plan on using to store up my sap. They were filled with vinegar previously. I rinsed them out pretty well with hot water and MOST of the vinegar smell went away.
> How should i properly get the vinegar smell out?
> 
> The top is not removable by the way. Thanks in advance


In my experience using pickle buckets directly on the trees and apple juice barrels to store sap in until the weekend; the first year using them I couldn't get rid of the smell completely, but there was no pickle taste in the final product. I washed everything a few times with dishsoap and power washed them. Take a stranger on the internet’s word for what it's worth though.... Your experience may be different with straight vinegar.


----------



## onlinebiker

tmanmi said:


> Getting the "StarCat" put together.
> View attachment 817090


What' s the pan like? Flat bottomed? How big?


----------



## BumpRacerX

Just bit the bullet and bought new buckets from Tractor Supply last weekend. Toyed with the Facebook Marketplace crowd. Almost bought a couple plastic drums that were used for "rain water" but the owner had no clue about them before that. 

Decided on just buying new buckets and oh well.

Have to go pick up a Leader Cone Filter/bottler setup in the next few days. Starting to get pretty excited.


----------



## usedtobeayooper

3 days above 40 deg in the forecast starting Sunday. Any harm in tapping a couple trees just to see what's going? My girls are itching. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## onlinebiker

usedtobeayooper said:


> 3 days above 40 deg in the forecast starting Sunday. Any harm in tapping a couple trees just to see what's going? My girls are itching.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


In my experience (30+ years of tapping) you get 3-5 weeks from the time you tap the tree till the tap quits running - pretty much regardless of temperatures.

So if you tap too early - your taps might quit just about the time the trees start running really good.

It' s a crapshoot. 

That said - I have tapped in December before - and gotten decent amounts.

I guess the trick is - be ready - and do it when your best judgement says to go for it.

I am going for a modest amount this year. Hoping for 40 gallons finished. My record is 60. All on homemade wood fired equipment.

Looking at current forecasts - I am planning on tapping about the 5th. This of course may well change as do the forecasts...


----------



## Martian

I strongly doubt I will get taps in before March 1. here near flint. Also, , there is a guy in Owosso, calls himself the paint guy, has a boat load of paint, also has a huge supply of food grade plastic buckets, $2, +.50 for tops, He is on marketplace. I bought 15 from him last year, and he said he also had 7 gal buckets, for the same price.


----------



## BumpRacerX

I'm looking at the long range, and it looks like I'll be out of the state when the peak run hits. Probably get about a week of sap, and then I'm gone a week. Then I'll get whatever runs after. Was really hoping the forecast would have held with the sap flowing around March 1st. But that doesn't look like it's going to happen now.


----------



## KenTrost

Martian said:


> I strongly doubt I will get taps in before March 1. here near flint. Also, , there is a guy in Owosso, calls himself the paint guy, has a boat load of paint, also has a huge supply of food grade plastic buckets, $2, +.50 for tops, He is on marketplace. I bought 15 from him last year, and he said he also had 7 gal buckets, for the same price.


I spent a few months in the fall and winter stopping at local restaurants and Subways collecting their empty pickle buckets destined for the trash.


----------



## onlinebiker

KenTrost said:


> I spent a few months in the fall and winter stopping at local restaurants and Subways collecting their empty pickle buckets destined for the trash.


Back when I used buckets - I got a bunch from Walmart, Meijers and Hardings. I bribed the bakery managers with syrup. At the height I had 160 buckets. Number the bucket and lid to save time. All lids are not the same.

Never spent a nickle on 3.5 or 5 gallon buckets with tops.

Frosting buckets are the best. Generally wash out well with hot water and absolute minumum dish soap.

I use 20 and 25 gallon drums and 5/16 hose now. Pickup is with a 55 gallon trailer with gas transfer pump. 

No more humping buckets up hills.


----------



## BumpRacerX

Here's my head scratcher assuming the long range stays close to this. I leave town on the 19th. Get back to town night of the 26th. Am I basically dumping any sap that runs during that time frame? Or is it cold enough at night that I can fire everything up on the 27th and go like mad?


----------



## onlinebiker

BumpRacerX said:


> Here's my head scratcher assuming the long range stays close to this. I leave town on the 19th. Get back to town night of the 26th. Am I basically dumping any sap that runs during that time frame? Or is it cold enough at night that I can fire everything up on the 27th and go like mad?
> View attachment 817266


You have tapped already?


----------



## BumpRacerX

onlinebiker said:


> You have tapped already?


No, that's the March forecast.


----------



## onlinebiker

martini77 said:


> How do you all store your collected sap before you boil it down? How often do you boil also?


I pick up with my Gator and a special trailer - which has a 55 gallon drum and a gas powered transfer pump. Feedlines go to 25 gallon barrels. 5-8 trees per barrel. I come back to the barn and use an electric pump to offload the 55 gallon into a 500 gallon insulated tank (with chiller). An insulated feedline runs from the 500 gallon out to the syrup shed - and directly into the pan.

When it' s running - we boil every day - sometimes overnight as well.....


----------



## Martian

onlinebiker said:


> Yup.. I am getting stuff ready to tap... Right now it looks like Sunday or Monday here.. ( Allegan).


 good luck to you on a good harvest!!


----------



## usedtobeayooper

Tapped today. Only one of my eight was really producing, but that one showed my mistake immediately. I believe I drove the tap in too far as its leaking now. Running well, but losing sap down the tree. 

Admittedily, its been a long time since I played this game, so its like re-learning... and I'm using entirely different equip (bags vs buckets with different style taps), but looking for input on whether I should try to fix the taps that I believe are too deep, or just see if they seal and learn better for next season? 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BumpRacerX

I'm looking at Thursday/Friday to put taps in. Just not seeing a great stretch of weather until mid to late March though.


----------



## 58hydraglide

put 15 taps in yesterday in Cass county. I got the evaporator set up and leveled. If the weather forecast holds true, ill take a few days off next week and get to work. This will be my 4th year making syrup and i learn a little every year.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## LTH

usedtobeayooper said:


> Tapped today. Only one of my eight was really producing, but that one showed my mistake immediately. I believe I drove the tap in too far as its leaking now. Running well, but losing sap down the tree.
> 
> Admittedily, its been a long time since I played this game, so its like re-learning... and I'm using entirely different equip (bags vs buckets with different style taps), but looking for input on whether I should try to fix the taps that I believe are too deep, or just see if they seal and learn better for next season?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk



Just make sure not to wobble out the hole when drilling, straight in straight out.


----------



## LTH

Firefighter said:


> Getting ready to go here in Oakland County.
> 
> Moving the arch around used to be a pain. Thanks to Jeremy Lerms, I can move the Mason with one hand. Wind change direction? Poof, twist arch around on my driveway and keep the ash going away.
> 
> I'm gonna prime my RB15 Friday, tap Saturday, and am ready to rock!


What size is your Mason and what's your evaporation rate? Been looking to get a 4' XL model, maybe next year.


----------



## usedtobeayooper

LTH said:


> Just make sure not to wobble out the hole when drilling, straight in straight out.


Thanks. I carefully removed one of them that was leaking badly, and then reset it. My drilling seemed fine, but I had misinterpreted the desired depth on the style of taps I was using, and had driven them all in way too far. After watching the one I fixed for awhile, it seemed like it worked ok, as the trickle down the tree stopped, and sap begin running out of the tap much more efficiently. Went around and reset all of them. Not ideal, but much improved over how I had initially installed them... and now I know for next season. Live and learn.


----------



## Fishndude

Taps will seal at the tree, but not at the bark. Driving them too far will allow leakage. If you're worried, you can always re-drill that hole, and move the tap a bit. The empty hole will leak for awhile, but will stop after a couple/few weeks. Like they do after we pull the taps at the end of the season.


----------



## Firefighter

LTH said:


> What size is your Mason and what's your evaporation rate? Been looking to get a 4' XL model, maybe next year.


Just a regular hobby. Not XL.

With a blower I was easily getting over 10 gph boil rates last year


----------



## onlinebiker

I got in about 130 taps and it' s just starting to run again. I have about another 40 taps to put in.

Will wait a couple days to pick up.

I like having my day' s pickup done by 10 a.m.. That way the sap going in the storage tank is as cold as possible...


----------



## Martian

58hydraglide said:


> put 15 taps in yesterday in Cass county. I got the evaporator set up and leveled. If the weather forecast holds true, ill take a few days off next week and get to work. This will be my 4th year making syrup and i learn a little every year.
> View attachment 818780
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


i rea;;y like that arch, where did you get that


----------



## 58hydraglide

Martian said:


> i rea;;y like that arch, where did you get that


Thanks Martian, I made it 3 years ago after boiling my first year with 2 soup pots over an open fire. (this will actually be my 5th year now that i think about it.) I've tinkered with it each year like adding a smoke shelf laid on top of the firebricks i line it with and increased the draft inlet. The door and legs were a "barrel stove" kit and the draft opening in the door plate wasn't large enough to really keep the fire rolling. 
I'm really pleased with how well it works but i'm sure ill keep tinkering with it as i go. 
When i'm done i take the chimney stack apart and it fits inside the stove for storage.


----------



## Martian

58hydraglide said:


> Thanks Martian, I made it 3 years ago after boiling my first year with 2 soup pots over an open fire. (this will actually be my 5th year now that i think about it.) I've tinkered with it each year like adding a smoke shelf laid on top of the firebricks i line it with and increased the draft inlet. The door and legs were a "barrel stove" kit and the draft opening in the door plate wasn't large enough to really keep the fire rolling.
> I'm really pleased with how well it works but i'm sure ill keep tinkering with it as i go.
> When i'm done i take the chimney stack apart and it fits inside the stove for storage.


nice did you make the stainless top?


----------



## Martian

just came in from setting my taps, and now we wait.


----------



## Fishndude

I tapped in SE Michigan last Saturday. Sunday my buckets were blown over. I righted them, and stabilized them. Yesterday, I had a little bit of sap in all buckets, and one had about 2 gallons. I swapped that with a less-full bucket, and left them all out. I hope to pull 5-10 gallons tomorrow morning to kick off my season.


----------



## grouse25

Put 63 taps out this morning. My uncle built me an evaporator this winter. I’m excited to try it out










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## 58hydraglide

Martian said:


> nice did you make the stainless top?


 No i thought about it, i'd love to have a tig welder, but hard to justify that cost for one little project.
I bought it off of ebay as a flat pan then added dividers. It works pretty good as a continuous flow and initally i hoped to finish it off in the pan and right into jars. Boy, that didnt work out as planned lol. I just draw off when its close and finish on a turkey fryer.


----------



## Firefighter

10 gallons today. Some little trees overflowing, some big trees threw a no hitter.


----------



## 58hydraglide

I put 15 taps in saturday and had maybe 3 gallons total sunday, so i left it in the buckets. Collected 11 gallons yesterday after work, another 10 gallons this morning before work and 26 after work. Its really running down here in sw mi.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Huntahalic

Buds are fine but when they pop its over.


----------



## 58hydraglide

I'm still gettin good sap in SW. but with this weather, i don't think it'll be long. Buds haven't popped yet, but they look close.


----------



## martini77

Huntahalic said:


> Buds are fine but when they pop its over.


excellent, good to know! thank you!


----------



## Martian

I have boiled 2 days straight, and should today, but I am taking the day off, but we are supposed to get the next 2 days of rain


----------



## B Smithiers

My partner in sap and I are sitting on 145 gallons currently on ice, will be firing the boiler early Saturday morning. The trees looked like a leaky faucet last night when I collected but I am concerned with the high 60’s temps today what is there will be no good by the time I can get to it tonight. Thinking Saturday will be our last day boiling for the season.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

We finished tapping yesterday. All the chips coming out were dry. We will finish installing buckets tomorrow since today is a holiday.


----------



## onlinebiker

Have a little over 400 gallons in tank. Boiled over 150 gallons in about 12 hours yesterday. It looks like things will shut down today.

If I stay ahead of bacteria I should be close to 30 gallons finish this year. Not bad for 125 taps.


----------



## Huntahalic

Just collected another 60 gallons. Definitely slowing down we need a freeze but pretty sure I hear the fat lady. Some of my trees on the edges have popped the buds. Trees in the middle still have ice around them in the low areas. I packed it all in the ice puddles in the center of the woods. Probably pull taps this weekend.


----------



## tmanmi

Any want any sap? I have about 85 gallons that I am not going to be able to boil. Was collected Tuesday and last night. Giving it away. Probably going to dump it tomorrow if no one takes it.


----------



## Huntahalic

tmanmi said:


> Any want any sap? I have about 85 gallons that I am not going to be able to boil. Was collected Tuesday and last night. Giving it away. Probably going to dump it tomorrow if no one takes it.


Where are you


----------



## tmanmi

Huntahalic said:


> Where are you


Calhoun county half way between Marshall and Albion.


----------



## Firefighter

Pulled taps yesterday and boiled today.

Pulled 4 gallons off at 55 brix. Should finish about 3 gallons, bringing the total for our 2nd syrup season to 6. Don't have any more time this year due to obligations.

And that's a wrap on a short but productive season for us!


----------



## Huntahalic

tmanmi said:


> Calhoun county half way between Marshall and Albion.


A little far away or I'd grab it.


----------



## homer666

50 taps in now and 20 or 30 more tomorrow. 
Took a walk to check buckets and put in a couple more trails . No sap yet but the snow is just starting to pull away from a few trees. Its coming soon.


----------



## Firefighter

Question - how long is near-up good for in the fridge?

I'm guessing it should last a while - at least 2 weeks right? Just in case I can't finish in the next few days.


----------



## 58hydraglide

Today was it for me in southern cass county. Emptied buckets this Am before work and all of my buckets on the high ground in the yard slowed down and is cloudy this afternoon. Tastes funny t
oo. The buds are gone on 2 of the bigger trees. Have a couple trees down low in the woods that still produced pretty good but tomorrow after work pullin taps and washing buckets. I have about 60 gallons left to boil down and got a total of 360 gallons this year. Should be able to finish and bottle on Saturday. Time to get the boat in the barn and ready for coho. Now I have a whole year to think about how to up production a little next year..... 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 58hydraglide

Firefighter said:


> Question - how long is near-up good for in the fridge?
> 
> I'm guessing it should last a while - at least 2 weeks right? Just in case I can't finish in the next few days.


I would think so, i have some in the fridge to finish on saturday, its still as good as when i drew it off last weekend.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Kennybks

Calling it a year today. Pulled everything and this weekend is cleanup. Turned out well and I'm very happy with the quality and %. Really thick and light amber color for most of season. As others, time to turn attention to other things. Gardening, turkey hunting, morels, fish....

Good luck to everyone, hope your season is bountiful as well. K


----------



## onlinebiker

Firefighter said:


> Question - how long is near-up good for in the fridge?
> 
> I'm guessing it should last a while - at least 2 weeks right? Just in case I can't finish in the next few days.


Months.

It' s pasteurized - and if covered and under 40 degrees - it is highly unlikely to get any mold or fungus
..


----------



## Gamekeeper

Big Frank 25 said:


> I think "Mudvalve" claimed he'd be cooking as of Sunday.


M. Rush___?
I think I know him.


----------



## 58hydraglide

BumpRacerX said:


> I hauled 70 gallons of sap today. Should have brought capacity to haul more. Left another 50-60 gallons behind with the trees just a running. Collected from my Grandmother's sugar bush. Went inside to see if she needed anything or wanted us to bring some sap up for her. She looks at my son (11 year old) and ask...so you skipping school tomorrow to boil sap?
> 
> His eyes got real big and he looked at me. Sure son. As long as your mom's fine with it, I'm good with it.




Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## wpmisport

Cut a big limb from a silver maple this winter. Sap cycles are are abundant now.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

We had high hopes for today. It was 26 when I got up and warmed to 36 before it started snowing. Tomorrow’s another day.


----------



## Firefighter

Just finished nearup from before vacation (around 3/22). I'm really loving how the silt settles on the bottom in the cool storage phase between pull off and finish. Filters fast and clear.

Ended with just shy of 6 gal for the season.


----------



## homer666

Not much running yet but enough to boil for a little while. Today is the day its going to go crazy. 
Still probably 8 inches of snow in the woods yet. 
Low yesterday was 25 and 40 for a hi.


----------



## Stick Slingur

I bought this used 275 gallon tank this year and am trying a gravity sap line with 22 taps. Last night’s run was 35 gallons, we’ve got about 185 now. This sure beats carrying all the sap like we used to.








Getting close to cooking down!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## BumpRacerX

It ran hard yesterday at two out of three places I have trees tapped. Including the mother load bush. Will collect tonight after work. 

My dad insists on running the arch, and fueling it in a manner that doesn't work. This is not your home stove old man. It doesn't care that you've been burning wood for 40 years. It needs air flow. If you jam pack the box with wood the boil rate slows waaaay down. Load the box in an intentional manner with less (fueling more often) and this thing is off to the races.

288oz bottled from three boils so far as I learn what I'm doing.


----------



## onlinebiker

Brother - I feel your pain....

My dad (92 years old) insists on helping out.

Despite the fact that I designed and built the equipment - he insists on telling me to make "improvements"...


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Yesterdays view when I got up. 

We checks all our buckets yesterday and dumped out ice and anything that looked questionable. More snow is falling right now.

I wanted to dump everything and sanitize our storage barrels for the next run. My partner wants to save the 30 gallons we have stored. Our compromise is to run what’s stored through the RO filters but not the membrane. At that point the filters will be changed and the RO will be put back into suspension. Hopefully we will get back on the sap sooner than later.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

I dumped the sap that we had stored. My sap partner took a short cut and it cost us. No big deal, I sanitized the barrels, RO bucket and sap buckets while he collected. 74 gallons collected today. We will start another boil in the morning. Every bucket had something in it but we left them in place if there was less than an inch. This is the latest start we’ve had. Bud’s have not even began to swell.


----------



## BumpRacerX

We are running hard right now. Pops boiled all day in the rain/snow. I'm about out of dry wood, but have a deal worked to trade syrup for some bone dry 3-5 year old cedar slabs. Collected another 80 gallons today and left another 60 at the yard (50 trees). No clue what's in the other 35 trees we have tapped around here as we're running out of daylight to boil. Debating ordering another pan and the extension kit for the leader half pint. Need to take a break and assemble the homemade RO as that will help as well.


----------



## Stick Slingur

Got another 45 gallons the last 2 days for 230 gallons total . I likely should have cooked today as tomorrow it’s s rainy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## onlinebiker

I' m still cleaning up... Got the 500 gallon feed tank cleaned and sanitized today. Still havevabout half the feedlines to do. Should have those done tomorrow...

THE END IS NEAR!!!

(good)


----------



## Luv2hunteup

We boiled down about 50 gallons of RO concentrate today along with collecting 105 gallons of sap today. Tomorrow’s weather looks terrible so we are done until Thursday Morning.


----------



## BumpRacerX

Luv2hunteup said:


> We boiled down about 50 gallons of RO concentrate today along with collecting 105 gallons of sap today. Tomorrow’s weather looks terrible so we are done until Thursday Morning.


It's pouring rain here. I started the fire at 6am thinking maybe I could beat it or it wouldn't be that bad. Nope. Pretty sure I'm just going to let it go out, cut my losses and save my wood.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

We took Tuesdays batch off to brining it to nyrup on the evaporator. We started today with about 80 gallons of say some of which has been concentrated via the RO bucket. Not much sap was collected today. 25 gallons so far. We should have 4-5 gallons of syrup to bottle tomorrow. 

Next week does not look too promising so I’ll fire up the smoker for 30# of pork shoulder and a few racks of ribs to keep busy during the warm up. Camp is still buried in snow so timing is perfect for close to home activities.


----------



## Luv2hunteup




----------



## Luv2hunteup

44-1/2 pints bottled today.


----------



## homer666

Got probably 80 gallons running through the ro bucket now and hoping more runs today and tomorrow. 
Boiling now and hoping for a couple gallons finished before work tomorrow night. 
Still snow in the woods but spring is coming.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

We screwed up somewhat yesterday by not picking up sap. A couple buckets were over flowing by late morning. We’ve already picked up 100 gallons of sap. The RO bucket has been running for 2 hours so we have enough to get started boiling now.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

If we stay after it I’m sure we will top 200 gallons collected in a single day. Record territory for us. Boil is going hard right now.


----------



## homer666

Finished 13 pints and collected sap all day. 
Probably close to 100 gallons left to go through the ro tomorrow and Tuesday then boiling on Wednesday. Still have 2 gallons of close to syrup in the freezer.


----------



## BumpRacerX

Finished over 400oz of Syrup today. Figure we're somewhere over 8 gallons total at this point. Assembled the RO from the mattatuck website. What a game changer that was. Still working some kinks out, but it's waaaaaaay easier to boil 6 brix vs 3 brix. I have enough wood left for one or two gallons of syrup and then it's done for us. 

It's been a heck of a first year.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

We called it a day after collecting 185 gallons of sap. We have half of it in the pan now after running it through the RO and boiling today. We will bring it down to nyrup in the morning pull and rough filter. The other half will be brought down the same way. The rain should be long gone before we get going in the morning. We will pick up enough sap to bottle 5 gallon batch. 

It’s possible we will get another good sap run next weekend and then some.


----------



## onlinebiker

Luv2hunteup said:


> We screwed up somewhat yesterday by not picking up sap. A couple buckets were over flowing by late morning. We’ve already picked up 100 gallons of sap. The RO bucket has been running for 2 hours so we have enough to get started boiling now.


I am seriously considering getting an RO bucket.

Have you ever sat down and done the math on the cost/ benefit?

Also - what is the operating cost per unit prodiced? I operate on a very tight budget, so such things are quite important to me when spending is involved....


----------



## BumpRacerX

onlinebiker said:


> I am seriously considering getting an RO bucket.
> 
> Have you ever sat down and done the math on the cost/ benefit?
> 
> Also - what is the operating cost per unit prodiced? I operate on a very tight budget, so such things are quite important to me when spending is involved....


Pull the trigger and get one. You won't regret it. I built the Mattatuck one on a budget using a used 8800 aquatech and only three filter housings. Yesterday was the first time I actually used it. Even with it operating less than optimally, I was able to RO sap from roughly 3-3.5% up to 6-7% while basically standing around. This cut my boil time in half. I could break out the exact dollars and cents, but that's half the amount of firewood burned. Half the amount of time spent collecting and splitting firewood. Half the time spent manning the rig. 






Mattatuck Madness Maple Syrup - Homemade Reverse Osmosis


Homemade Reverse Osmosis System Reverse Osmosis is defined as: a technique for purifying water, in which pressure is applied to force liquid through a semipermeable membrane in the opposite direction to that in normal osmosis. What does this mean for making maple syrup? The system will




sites.google.com


----------



## Luv2hunteup

onlinebiker said:


> I am seriously considering getting an RO bucket.
> 
> Have you ever sat down and done the math on the cost/ benefit?
> 
> Also - what is the operating cost per unit prodiced? I operate on a very tight budget, so such things are quite important to me when spending is involved....


Ours is just a hobby operation with the main goal to give us something to do during the snow melt time of year. We do not sell any syrup we make unless a close friend wants to give jars away as gifts. Some of the jars go to local charity events as donations. The balance is given away as gifts by us. Just a guess we give away 150 pint jars away annually now.

We chose the RO 15 to match the evaporation rate of our 2’x3’ pan which is about 7 to 7-1/2 gallons per hour. As you know there are certain times when sap flows like crazy, that is time when it’s priceless. No worrying about sap spoiling before we can process it. My partner also saves the permeate water to run through his humidifier so that’s an added bonus. Calcium build up is an issue with his well water. It seriously does cut your boiling time and wood usage time in half. Filtering and bottling time does increase since our production rate increases if you want to call that a downside.

We only have to cut half the wood as before. Cutting is the easy part as you well know, it’s the hauling, splitting, stacking and storing that becomes tiresome. Sometimes we wonder if it’s worth all the effort for something we just give away. So far the smiles we get in return makes it worth while. Our little operation doesn’t really hurt the local farmers who depend on the syrup income. Most who receive a jar would not buy real maple syrup anyhow due to the cost.

I hope that helps.


----------



## onlinebiker

We have done as much as 480 pints of finished syrup. I have a 500 gallon insulated tank we use as a feed tank.

My plan is to put an RO machine in a loop with a chiller, fed from the tank and recirculate back into the same tank.

My arch is set up fot flow- thru extraction - that is - I remove some when it hits 52-55 brix - and finish that on propane. So finish batches do not disrupt boil. With good wood we boil off about 10 gph.

I have cut down the number of taps (high of 250) down to 125 or so, to prevent getting behind and having to boil around the clock.

The year we did 60 gallons finish - sap was never above 1.8. It went down to 1.2. Conservative estimate - we boiled off over 3200 gallons. (5 cords of wood).

.....

I once tried selling syrup at a farmers market. One wag said she wouldn' t pay 12 bucks a quart - when all I did was drill a hole in a tree and bottle what comes out.

What kind of cost to operate for the season???


----------



## Luv2hunteup

The end is near.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Operational costs

Water filters and peroxide.
There is a house hold water filter that needs to be replaced when flow slows. It’s on the suction line side. Peroxide solution is used to sanitize the system between batches. 

A total dissolved solids meter is used to periodically test permeate and raw sap to check membrane health. We have the TDS3. Less than $10.
Concentrate is 420ish ppm
Raw sap 140ish
Permeate 4.0 ish


----------



## Luv2hunteup

We bottled 37 pints today. That takes us to 116 pints for the season. High hopes for the weekend cool off. We are totally out of sap. We scrubbed out our storage barrel and put the RO Bucket into suspension. There’s a big rain event supposedly headed this way. Tomorrow will be spent shopping for end of season party, applying meat rub to a couple of pork butts and a couple of racks of ribs for dinner. Smoker will be fired up early Thursday for an all day smoking event.


----------



## Stick Slingur

We cooked through 300 gallons of sap and ended up with nearly 8 gallons of amber syrup! Now for the clean up.


----------



## onlinebiker

Stick Slingur said:


> We cooked through 300 gallons of sap and ended up with nearly 8 gallons of amber syrup! Now for the clean up.


Nice! You have some high octane trees there!

....

Our worst year - 300 gallons sap produced about 3.5 gallon syrup. We went thru a lot of wood with not much to show for it.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

We woke up to snow covered ground today and 32 degrees. It appears we will get another sap run this weekend and that will be it. By the time this batch gets bottled enough snow out at camp will have melted to start on next years firewood along with clearing my trails from winter storm damage.


----------



## homer666

Finishing up 120 gallons today. Tried running it through the ro twice so we will see how that goes.
Had one close call and lost a bit from boiling over 
Hoping for 2 and a half gallons .


----------



## Luv2hunteup

We made our first batch of maple sugar today. One quart batch. This video helped.


----------



## BumpRacerX

Thought I was done for the year. Set out for 1 gallon syrup. Ended at 10 gallons. Did my mom's family Easter yesterday and she showed up with 55 gallons of sap. So...busted out the mattatuck RO and fired up the arch around noon. By the time she went home at 4pm I had her down to 25 gallons left to take home and dink with. Offered to leave it here, I could have had it done by the end of the day easy. And she's coming up again in a few days. 

But nah. She'd rather evaporate at 1-2 gallons an hour on the Turkey burner lol


----------



## BumpRacerX

My Reds are swollen as all get out getting ready to actually blossom. But do not appear to have popped yet. Is there a way to test the sap before I process it? Hadn't pulled my taps here at the house yet...just looked and it ran hard last night before dropping below freezing.


----------



## homer666

Boiled over more than I thought lol. Still ended with just over 14 pints. Doohhhh. 
Still looking like there might be one more run so buckets all got dumped yesterday and hopefully more to come.
But 3 and a half gallons of syrup will cover me for the year.
And Luv 2 I made my first batch of sugar this year as well and I love it. 
Pretty simple and straightforward.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

We picked up 55 gallons yesterday and another 55 gallons today in the snow. Boil started at about noon since and ended about 7:00. We will warm, pull the pan and rough filter in the morning. Hopefully sap flow will start and we can collect more. Tomorrow.


----------



## Tron322

Called it yesterday, pulled one bucket a couple weeks ago that had a squirrel in it so only had 20 set ups out.

About 232 gallons of sap got me just under 5 gallons of syrup, no doubt over 5 gallons with the 3 bottles full of the stuff that wouldn't go through the Orlon.

Our first batch that we gave about half away and stored half, fought sugar sand all season so we kept the ones that had that on the bottom and gave out the pretty ones to family and coworkers.









Felt that batch was great but had another good run of sap and decided to take my time boiling it and see how it goes. I typically never have it going this hot for fear of a boil over but it did fine.









The remainder was 56 gallons to syrup, and 16 gallons we were going to try turning into sugar, which went great with the KitchenAid. Boiled it to 262 and poured it into the bowl and turned it on, felt like 10 minutes later or less it was granulated.

Got the last syrup in this pic, my three bottles of Orlon clogging stuff to the right of the chimney and the mason jars have the sugar. I like how that run was darker syrup.









Not sure what we are gonna do with the sugar, my wife used some today in her coffee. Very happy with my season, only got a gallon in 2021 and that was by far my best year...so I set the bar high for matching 2022. See how next year goes.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Tron322 said:


> Called it yesterday, pulled one bucket a couple weeks ago that had a squirrel in it so only had 20 set ups out.
> 
> About 232 gallons of sap got me just under 5 gallons of syrup, no doubt over 5 gallons with the 3 bottles full of the stuff that wouldn't go through the Orlon.
> 
> Our first batch that we gave about half away and stored half, fought sugar sand all season so we kept the ones that had that on the bottom and gave out the pretty ones to family and coworkers.
> View attachment 827520
> 
> 
> Felt that batch was great but had another good run of sap and decided to take my time boiling it and see how it goes. I typically never have it going this hot for fear of a boil over but it did fine.
> View attachment 827521
> 
> 
> The remainder was 56 gallons to syrup, and 16 gallons we were going to try turning into sugar, which went great with the KitchenAid. Boiled it to 262 and poured it into the bowl and turned it on, felt like 10 minutes later or less it was granulated.
> 
> Got the last syrup in this pic, my three bottles of Orlon clogging stuff to the right of the chimney and the mason jars have the sugar. I like how that run was darker syrup.
> View attachment 827525
> 
> 
> Not sure what we are gonna do with the sugar, my wife used some today in her coffee. Very happy with my season, only got a gallon in 2021 and that was by far my best year...so I set the bar high for matching 2022. See how next year goes.


My wife just made chocolate chip cookies with the maple sugar in lieu of processed sugar. From what we have read maple sugar does best if refrigerated.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

We had another good day in the sugar shack. We have about 19 pints of nyrup ready to final filter and bottle plus another estimated 11 pints in the pan that will be brought down tomorrow. We are hoping to pick up another 60 gallons of sap tomorrow to add to this batch. All the buds are still very tight.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Steam is rising.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

All the buds on the trees are tight but some of the sap we picked up today was not crystal clear. This may be it for us. We boiled down the 55 gallons we picked up yesterday and all but about 15 gallons of the 60 collected today. This batch will be much darker than earlier batches this season. We are hoping to filter and bottle close 5 gallons of syrup tomorrow. If this is it we had a great season.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Done for the season. 153 pints. Very happy with how the season played out. Clean up always sucks.


----------



## homer666

Have about 100 gallons run through the ro and double passing it now.
Weather wise there might be one more run but im not sure ive got another one in me lol .
I will see how finishing goes on Sunday. Hoping for over 2 gallons.


----------



## BumpRacerX

Started buzzing up slabs and tossing them in a pile today. Not even technically winter yet. Already thinking of sap season.


----------



## onlinebiker

I hope it' s seasoned... I can' t even get a full boil across the pan if the wood isn't well seasoned... I had my wood -3 year dried indoors cherry - split in August....


----------



## Gamekeeper

onlinebiker said:


> I hope it' s seasoned... I can' t even get a full boil across the pan if the wood isn't well seasoned... I had my wood -3 year dried indoors cherry - split in August....


You will notice (if you watch any arch manufacturer videos) that tiny, fast burning splits give the best boil.
Myself, I pump air into the burn chamber with a ducted blower.


----------



## BumpRacerX

Most of this is dry. The Pine and Fir you could match light the slabs. The Maple is below 20%. The Oak is the only wood that I don't think is quite ready. And to be fair...it's probably not going into the evaporator anyhow as I don't see the sense in burning valuable hardwood to make syrup. 

I do have to split a lot of it down before chucking it into the arch. Wrist sized wood with lots of open face surface worked best for me last year. I also have a bundle of bone dry (like 5-6 year old) cedar slabs to go pick up and cut yet as well. Just haven't gotten around to it.

My favorite wood last year was standing dead Fir. I had a few of them that we knocked down in a panic when we ran out of wood. Never seen something burn so well. It was like a firebomb went off in the arch.


----------

